# Paura che l'amante mi tradisca: lo so ... anomalo



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Ciao a tutti.
Sono un nuovo utente ed ho deciso di scrivere qui perchè altrimenti non saprei a chi chiedere dei consigli e ringrazio già fin da adesso chi mi aiuterà a capire. Dico subito che faccio parte della schiera dei traditori. Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta? Sapete il sesso èimportante nella vita di coppia e mi vergogno un po’ a dirlo ma ho iniziato a tradirla perché avevo questo bisogno. Solo che poi ora, a distanza di un anno mi ritrovo innamorato anche di questa persona. In pratica l’ho conosciuta casualmente 1 anno fa in occasione di una mia uscita di nordik walking (sport di attività fisica) da solo. Anche lei era sola e dopo alcune ore passate insieme ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono per magari fare altre uscite insieme. Sembrerà strano a qualcuno, ma nel mondo dello sport è facile mettersi d’accordo con qualcuno di appena conosciuto (uomo o donna) per uscite sportive insieme. Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48), è sposata con un uomo di 55 anni ed ha 2 figlie di 16 e 18 anni. Io sono sposato e senza figli. Al primo appuntamento dove siamo stati insieme da mattina a sera, dopo un pò di birre (piacciono molto anche a lei) mi dice di essere una donna sposata ma che si sente libera. In pratica mi ha fatto capire poco dopo che ci stava ed abbiamo fatto l’amore. Da lì abbiamo cominciato a vederci in media 2-3 volte la settimana nonostante abitiamo ad 80 km di distanza tra noi. Ho scoperto nei mesi che nei suoi 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre fatto le corna al marito, con diversi uomini. Addirittura la penultima storia extraconiugale durata 6 anni è sfociata in stolking da parte del suo amante (che era fra l’altro 15 anni più giovane di lei). L’ultima storia (prima di me) è durata 2 mesi solo perché poi la moglie del tizio aveva letto dei messaggi compromettenti e si è messa in allarme: l’ha chiamata al telefono dicendogli che voleva incontrarla, cosa che lei non ha voluto fare. Poi ha conosciuto me. 
Il problema è che io ora mi sono innamorato di lei e a dir suo anche lei. Mi accorgo però che io la amo di più e quando glielo faccio notare lei dice che anche lei mi ama ma che io sono possessivo nei suoi confronti. E’ vero che sono un po’ possessivo con lei ma lo sono perché: so che ha avuto sempre storie, anche se non le ha mai sovrapposte. Cioè un amante l’ha sempre avuto ma mai due insieme. Però questa sua facilità a tradire il marito mi ha sempre preoccupato. Oltretutto un mese fa è andata a fare una gita in montagna con l’ultimo che aveva avuto prima di me (quello dei 2 mesi) anche se non era sola con lui, ma erano in 4. E’ stata lei comunque a dirmi: “guarda, vado in montagna con xxxx ma non siamo soli. Devi capire che tu per me sei importante ma gli amici non posso dimenticarli” Inteso amici come “i compagni di gite in montagna abitudinali”. Tra 3 giorni andrà di nuovo in gita con lui e gli altri 2. So che è un gruppetto che c’era anche prima e voglio crederle quando mi dice che non andrà mai da sola con lui e che comunque per lei quando la storia è finita è finita e basta. Ad onor del vero, lei mi ha sempre detto che le storie finite per lei sono finite e basta. Ha sempre detto: “da amori passati stai tranquillo che non avrai mai da aver paura, te lo assicuro”.  Inizialmente io mi sono arrabbiato con lei quando ho saputo che aveva organizzato una gita a quattro dove c’era anche xxxx. Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna.  Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento perché mi vede possessivo. Io non so se sono possessivo, non lo sono mai stato, ma con lei ho sempre questa paura sotto. Gli voglio bene ed ho dentro sempre quella sensazione di pericolo che possa tradire anche me (che non sono suo marito, lo so). Sono così preso da lei che quando mi da modo di essere geloso non riesco a pensare ad altro, mi sveglio anche la notte e non riesco più a dormire. Mia moglie a volte è arrabbiata con me perché vede che torno tardi dalle gite di nordik walking. Io metto sempre la scusa degli amici e del comune vizio di stare in birreria  nel dopo gita, oppure a mangiare con loro in giro. E’ una brava ragazza e so che gli sto facendo del male. Non vorrei. Ma sono talmente innamorato dell’altra che non riesco a pensare ad una vita senza di lei. Stiamo bene insieme, ma lo staremmo molto di più se lei non si sentisse così “libera” di fare davvero tutto ciò che vuole. Abbiamo degli amici in comune che non mi preoccupano neanche un po’. Basterebbe solo evitasse “quello lì”. Chiedo forse troppo? Che ne pensate? Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”. Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?



...che non hai bisogno di nessun segnale per scatenare l'inferno, ci stai entrando da solo con tutte le scarpe.


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono un nuovo utente ed ho deciso di scrivere qui perchè altrimenti non saprei a chi chiedere dei consigli e ringrazio già fin da adesso chi mi aiuterà a capire. Dico subito che faccio parte della schiera dei traditori. Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta? Sapete il sesso èimportante nella vita di coppia e mi vergogno un po’ a dirlo ma ho iniziato a tradirla perché avevo questo bisogno. Solo che poi ora, a distanza di un anno mi ritrovo innamorato anche di questa persona. In pratica l’ho conosciuta casualmente 1 anno fa in occasione di una mia uscita di nordik walking (sport di attività fisica) da solo. Anche lei era sola e dopo alcune ore passate insieme ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono per magari fare altre uscite insieme. Sembrerà strano a qualcuno, ma nel mondo dello sport è facile mettersi d’accordo con qualcuno di appena conosciuto (uomo o donna) per uscite sportive insieme. Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48), è sposata con un uomo di 55 anni ed ha 2 figlie di 16 e 18 anni. Io sono sposato e senza figli. Al primo appuntamento dove siamo stati insieme da mattina a sera, dopo un pò di birre (piacciono molto anche a lei) mi dice di essere una donna sposata ma che si sente libera. In pratica mi ha fatto capire poco dopo che ci stava ed abbiamo fatto l’amore. Da lì abbiamo cominciato a vederci in media 2-3 volte la settimana nonostante abitiamo ad 80 km di distanza tra noi. Ho scoperto nei mesi che nei suoi 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre fatto le corna al marito, con diversi uomini. Addirittura la penultima storia extraconiugale durata 6 anni è sfociata in stolking da parte del suo amante (che era fra l’altro 15 anni più giovane di lei). L’ultima storia (prima di me) è durata 2 mesi solo perché poi la moglie del tizio aveva letto dei messaggi compromettenti e si è messa in allarme: l’ha chiamata al telefono dicendogli che voleva incontrarla, cosa che lei non ha voluto fare. Poi ha conosciuto me.
> Il problema è che io ora mi sono innamorato di lei e a dir suo anche lei. Mi accorgo però che io la amo di più e quando glielo faccio notare lei dice che anche lei mi ama ma che io sono possessivo nei suoi confronti. E’ vero che sono un po’ possessivo con lei ma lo sono perché: so che ha avuto sempre storie, anche se non le ha mai sovrapposte. Cioè un amante l’ha sempre avuto ma mai due insieme. Però questa sua facilità a tradire il marito mi ha sempre preoccupato. Oltretutto un mese fa è andata a fare una gita in montagna con l’ultimo che aveva avuto prima di me (quello dei 2 mesi) anche se non era sola con lui, ma erano in 4. E’ stata lei comunque a dirmi: “guarda, vado in montagna con xxxx ma non siamo soli. Devi capire che tu per me sei importante ma gli amici non posso dimenticarli” Inteso amici come “i compagni di gite in montagna abitudinali”. Tra 3 giorni andrà di nuovo in gita con lui e gli altri 2. So che è un gruppetto che c’era anche prima e voglio crederle quando mi dice che non andrà mai da sola con lui e che comunque per lei quando la storia è finita è finita e basta. Ad onor del vero, lei mi ha sempre detto che le storie finite per lei sono finite e basta. Ha sempre detto: “da amori passati stai tranquillo che non avrai mai da aver paura, te lo assicuro”. Inizialmente io mi sono arrabbiato con lei quando ho saputo che aveva organizzato una gita a quattro dove c’era anche xxxx. Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna. Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento perché mi vede possessivo. Io non so se sono possessivo, non lo sono mai stato, ma con lei ho sempre questa paura sotto. Gli voglio bene ed ho dentro sempre quella sensazione di pericolo che possa tradire anche me (che non sono suo marito, lo so). Sono così preso da lei che quando mi da modo di essere geloso non riesco a pensare ad altro, mi sveglio anche la notte e non riesco più a dormire. Mia moglie a volte è arrabbiata con me perché vede che torno tardi dalle gite di nordik walking. Io metto sempre la scusa degli amici e del comune vizio di stare in birreria nel dopo gita, oppure a mangiare con loro in giro. E’ una brava ragazza e so che gli sto facendo del male. Non vorrei. Ma sono talmente innamorato dell’altra che non riesco a pensare ad una vita senza di lei. Stiamo bene insieme, ma lo staremmo molto di più se lei non si sentisse così “libera” di fare davvero tutto ciò che vuole. Abbiamo degli amici in comune che non mi preoccupano neanche un po’. Basterebbe solo evitasse “quello lì”. Chiedo forse troppo? Che ne pensate? Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”. Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?


 che ti stai mettendo nei casini...ma quelli veri!
io non credo che lei ti ami......e forse non lascierà mai il marito...
tu ti senti pronto a lasciare tua moglie per questa donna???? sei sicuro di quello che vorresti????


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> …che ne pensate voi?



Con il marito ha ancora rapporti sessuali? :saggio:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono un nuovo utente ed ho deciso di scrivere qui perchè altrimenti non saprei a chi chiedere dei consigli e ringrazio già fin da adesso chi mi aiuterà a capire. Dico subito che faccio parte della schiera dei traditori. Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta? Sapete il sesso èimportante nella vita di coppia e mi vergogno un po’ a dirlo ma ho iniziato a tradirla perché avevo questo bisogno. Solo che poi ora, a distanza di un anno mi ritrovo innamorato anche di questa persona. In pratica l’ho conosciuta casualmente 1 anno fa in occasione di una mia uscita di nordik walking (sport di attività fisica) da solo. Anche lei era sola e dopo alcune ore passate insieme ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono per magari fare altre uscite insieme. Sembrerà strano a qualcuno, ma nel mondo dello sport è facile mettersi d’accordo con qualcuno di appena conosciuto (uomo o donna) per uscite sportive insieme. Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48), è sposata con un uomo di 55 anni ed ha 2 figlie di 16 e 18 anni. Io sono sposato e senza figli. Al primo appuntamento dove siamo stati insieme da mattina a sera, dopo un pò di birre (piacciono molto anche a lei) mi dice di essere una donna sposata ma che si sente libera. In pratica mi ha fatto capire poco dopo che ci stava ed abbiamo fatto l’amore. Da lì abbiamo cominciato a vederci in media 2-3 volte la settimana nonostante abitiamo ad 80 km di distanza tra noi. Ho scoperto nei mesi che nei suoi 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre fatto le corna al marito, con diversi uomini. Addirittura la penultima storia extraconiugale durata 6 anni è sfociata in stolking da parte del suo amante (che era fra l’altro 15 anni più giovane di lei). L’ultima storia (prima di me) è durata 2 mesi solo perché poi la moglie del tizio aveva letto dei messaggi compromettenti e si è messa in allarme: l’ha chiamata al telefono dicendogli che voleva incontrarla, cosa che lei non ha voluto fare. Poi ha conosciuto me.
> Il problema è che io ora mi sono innamorato di lei e a dir suo anche lei. Mi accorgo però che io la amo di più e quando glielo faccio notare lei dice che anche lei mi ama ma che io sono possessivo nei suoi confronti. E’ vero che sono un po’ possessivo con lei ma lo sono perché: so che ha avuto sempre storie, anche se non le ha mai sovrapposte. Cioè un amante l’ha sempre avuto ma mai due insieme. Però questa sua facilità a tradire il marito mi ha sempre preoccupato. Oltretutto un mese fa è andata a fare una gita in montagna con l’ultimo che aveva avuto prima di me (quello dei 2 mesi) anche se non era sola con lui, ma erano in 4. E’ stata lei comunque a dirmi: “guarda, vado in montagna con xxxx ma non siamo soli. Devi capire che tu per me sei importante ma gli amici non posso dimenticarli” Inteso amici come “i compagni di gite in montagna abitudinali”. Tra 3 giorni andrà di nuovo in gita con lui e gli altri 2. So che è un gruppetto che c’era anche prima e voglio crederle quando mi dice che non andrà mai da sola con lui e che comunque per lei quando la storia è finita è finita e basta. Ad onor del vero, lei mi ha sempre detto che le storie finite per lei sono finite e basta. Ha sempre detto: “da amori passati stai tranquillo che non avrai mai da aver paura, te lo assicuro”. Inizialmente io mi sono arrabbiato con lei quando ho saputo che aveva organizzato una gita a quattro dove c’era anche xxxx. Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna. Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento perché mi vede possessivo. Io non so se sono possessivo, non lo sono mai stato, ma con lei ho sempre questa paura sotto. Gli voglio bene ed ho dentro sempre quella sensazione di pericolo che possa tradire anche me (che non sono suo marito, lo so). Sono così preso da lei che quando mi da modo di essere geloso non riesco a pensare ad altro, mi sveglio anche la notte e non riesco più a dormire. Mia moglie a volte è arrabbiata con me perché vede che torno tardi dalle gite di nordik walking. Io metto sempre la scusa degli amici e del comune vizio di stare in birreria nel dopo gita, oppure a mangiare con loro in giro. E’ una brava ragazza e so che gli sto facendo del male. Non vorrei. Ma sono talmente innamorato dell’altra che non riesco a pensare ad una vita senza di lei. Stiamo bene insieme, ma lo staremmo molto di più se lei non si sentisse così “libera” di fare davvero tutto ciò che vuole. Abbiamo degli amici in comune che non mi preoccupano neanche un po’. Basterebbe solo evitasse “quello lì”. Chiedo forse troppo? Che ne pensate? Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”. Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?


più che altro tua  moglie non si merita uno così.non mi pare di aver letto di figli: lasciala libera e poi vai dove ti porta il pene


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Urka. Ho appena scritto e ci sono già 2 risposte. Allora, ho omesso una cosa: lei ha sempre etto che il marito era uno che secondo lei non pensava più a fare sesso e che da anni lo vedeva così come una figura solo affettiva, lo vedeva anche vecchio. Che del marito non gli importi nulla lo so per certo, tanto che dormono in stanze separate da anni perchè lui russa molto. Una volta mi ha invitato a casa sua e mi ha fatto vedere tutte stanze infatti. In altra occasione siamo andati in gita io e lei ed ha portato la figlia di 18 anni, dicendogli che ero uno dei tanti amici del walking. 2 mesi fa poi ha scoperto una cosa: mi chiama dicendomi che ha scoperto che il marito gli fa le corna con una che lavora con lui. Per qualche giorno era molto nervosa e mi diceva: "non farci caso, è che sai, non me lo sarei mai aspettato". Poi dopo qualche giorno ha digerito la cosa. Ora dice che le risulta sempre più pesante restare in quella casa e che stare con lui così le risulta pesante. La settimana scorsa si sono incontrati sulla porta di casa all'una di notte, ognuno che tornava dalla sua storia e si sono salutati con un ciao e via ognuno nella sua stanza. Non lo so se accetterei una vita a 2 con lei. Ammetto che mi piacerebbe ma non credo sopporterei una vita da "perenne preoccupato". Insomma: vorrei capire se di lei potrei nell'eventualità di tale ipotesi fidarmi. Ad averne la certezza potrei cercare di prendere una qualche decisione. Insieme stiamo davvero bene e ci divertiamo molto: ci piace andare a fare le gite, mangiare in localini, fare anche qualche bevutina (che non disprezzo mai). Ieri mi ha detto: "senti, se dopo 10 uscite di walking con te, una la faccio con i vecchi amici non credo di chiedere troppo". Poi ha aggiunto: "guarda che se tanto ti preoccupa puoi venire anche tu". Ma sa che il tizio xxxx non mi sarebbe simpatico di sicuro, essendo stato un suo amante. L'altra volta che avevano fatto la gita a 4, una volta che si sono separati tutti e 4 mi ha subito telefonato per farmi capire che era in macchina da sola e l'ho apprezzato. 
Ragazzi: non voglio finire nella m.....!


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei.


Scusa se sposto per un attimo la tua attenzione sull'altro versante del problema: tua moglie. Hai preso in considerazione l'idea di separarti, visto che affermi di amare un'altra persona e di esserne addirittura geloso? Non avete figli, se vuoi amore e attenzioni bastano un cane e una colf.

Per il resto la tua amante dà l'idea di una donna scaltra che sa bene quello che vuole. Mi pare che la libertà sia per lei una condizione essenziale. Non mi pare che tu possa pretendere nulla da lei, né limitare in nessun modo la sua condotta. Insomma, se sei geloso, sono problemi tuoi che devi imparare a gestirti.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro tua  moglie non si merita uno così.non mi pare di aver letto di figli: lasciala libera e poi* vai dove ti porta il pene*



:mrgreen: e' un nuovo libro della Tamaro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Con il marito ha ancora rapporti sessuali? :saggio:


Non li ha da anni. E su questo non ho dubbi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :mrgreen: e' un nuovo libro della Tamaro :rotfl::rotfl:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Urka. Ho appena scritto e ci sono già 2 risposte. Allora, ho omesso una cosa: lei ha sempre etto che il marito era uno che secondo lei non pensava più a fare sesso e che da anni lo vedeva così come una figura solo affettiva, lo vedeva anche vecchio. Che del marito non gli importi nulla lo so per certo, tanto che dormono in stanze separate da anni perchè lui russa molto. Una volta mi ha invitato a casa sua e mi ha fatto vedere tutte stanze infatti. In altra occasione siamo andati in gita io e lei ed ha portato la figlia di 18 anni, dicendogli che ero uno dei tanti amici del walking. 2 mesi fa poi ha scoperto una cosa: mi chiama dicendomi che ha scoperto che il marito gli fa le corna con una che lavora con lui. Per qualche giorno era molto nervosa e mi diceva: "non farci caso, è che sai, non me lo sarei mai aspettato". Poi dopo qualche giorno ha digerito la cosa. Ora dice che le risulta sempre più pesante restare in quella casa e che stare con lui così le risulta pesante. La settimana scorsa si sono incontrati sulla porta di casa all'una di notte, ognuno che tornava dalla sua storia e si sono salutati con un ciao e via ognuno nella sua stanza. Non lo so se accetterei una vita a 2 con lei. Ammetto che mi piacerebbe ma non credo sopporterei una vita da "perenne preoccupato". Insomma: vorrei capire se di lei potrei nell'eventualità di tale ipotesi fidarmi. Ad averne la certezza potrei cercare di prendere una qualche decisione. Insieme stiamo davvero bene e ci divertiamo molto: ci piace andare a fare le gite, mangiare in localini, fare anche qualche bevutina (che non disprezzo mai). Ieri mi ha detto: "senti, se dopo 10 uscite di walking con te, una la faccio con i vecchi amici non credo di chiedere troppo". Poi ha aggiunto: "guarda che se tanto ti preoccupa puoi venire anche tu". Ma sa che il tizio xxxx non mi sarebbe simpatico di sicuro, essendo stato un suo amante. L'altra volta che avevano fatto la gita a 4, una volta che si sono separati tutti e 4 mi ha subito telefonato per farmi capire che era in macchina da sola e l'ho apprezzato.
> Ragazzi: non voglio finire nella m.....!


 ok-.....allora facciamo un passo indietro....moooolto indietro!
tu ami tua moglie? visto che dici di amare la tua amante?  
a questo punto forse dovresti lasciarla libera a prescindere da ciò che sarà tra te e questa donna...è una questione di rispetto nei confronti di tua moglie.

tornando all'amante....io resto dell'opinione che tu in questo momento sia il suo "giocattolino" di turno (non prenderla come un offesa perchè non è quello il senso) e quando troverà una "novità" farai la fine che hanno fatto tutti gli altri.

ultima cosa...come fai ad essere certo che non ha rapporti col marito? solo perchè te lo dice lei? non penso che tu le stia appiccicato 24 ore al giorno....e poi che ti dice che non ha detto anche agli altri amanti quello che sta dicendo ora a te?


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva, io credevo di andare dove mi portava il pene, ma poi me ne sono innamorato. Non sono scemo, so benissimo che certi passi vanno bene ponderati. Nell'eventualità di andare con lei, lo farei solo dopo aver avuto le certezze che ora come ora assolutamente non ho. E comunque ci penserei mooooolto bene. Per chi ha detto che è molto scaltra e che ha le idee ben chiare: sì, hai colto nel segno. E' così la tipa. Qualche giorno fa le ho confessato un mio precedente tradimento durato solo 2 sere con una che lei ha conosciuto una volta. Mi aveva chiesto in tale occasione se me la ero per caso sc......a. Le dissi di no, poi l'altro giorno le ho detto di sì, più che altro per vedere la sua reazione. Ovviamente si è incazzata, ma l'ho frenata dicendole che era successo prima di conoscere lei. Insomma non riesco a capire se davvero potrei fidarmi e questo mi molto male. La mia vita (e secondo lei è così anche per lei) è scandita dal prossimo appuntamento. Penso a lei appena mi alzo, quando vado a letto, quando mi sveglio la notte e non riesco più a dormire, sul lavoro. E intanto mia moglie è sempre più delusa dal matrimonio perchè vede un uomo assente, che spesso non è casa (anche perchè lavoro però) e mi dispiace. Non se lo merita ed io so di essere un pezzo di m...a nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Urka. Ho appena scritto e ci sono già 2 risposte. Allora, ho omesso una cosa: lei ha sempre etto che il marito era uno che secondo lei non pensava più a fare sesso e che da anni lo vedeva così come una figura solo affettiva, lo vedeva anche vecchio. Che del marito non gli importi nulla lo so per certo, tanto che dormono in stanze separate da anni perchè lui russa molto. *Una volta mi ha invitato a casa sua e mi ha fatto vedere tutte stanze infatti.* *In altra occasione siamo andati in gita io e lei ed ha portato la figlia di 18 anni,* dicendogli che ero uno dei tanti amici del walking. 2 mesi fa *poi ha scoperto una cosa: mi chiama dicendomi che ha scoperto che il marito gli fa le corna con una che lavora con lui.* Per qualche giorno era molto nervosa e mi diceva: "non farci caso, è che sai, non me lo sarei mai aspettato". Poi dopo qualche giorno ha digerito la cosa. Ora dice che le risulta sempre più pesante restare in quella casa e che stare con lui così le risulta pesante. La settimana scorsa si sono incontrati sulla porta di casa all'una di notte, ognuno che tornava dalla sua storia e si sono salutati con un ciao e via ognuno nella sua stanza. Non lo so se accetterei una vita a 2 con lei. Ammetto che mi piacerebbe ma non credo sopporterei una vita da "perenne preoccupato". Insomma: vorrei capire se di lei potrei nell'eventualità di tale ipotesi fidarmi. Ad averne la certezza potrei cercare di prendere una qualche decisione. Insieme stiamo davvero bene e ci divertiamo molto: ci piace andare a fare le gite, mangiare in localini, fare anche qualche bevutina (che non disprezzo mai). Ieri mi ha detto: "senti, se dopo 10 uscite di walking con te, una la faccio con i vecchi amici non credo di chiedere troppo". Poi ha aggiunto: "guarda che se tanto ti preoccupa puoi venire anche tu". Ma sa che il tizio xxxx non mi sarebbe simpatico di sicuro, essendo stato un suo amante. L'altra volta che avevano fatto la gita a 4, una volta che si sono separati tutti e 4 mi ha subito telefonato per farmi capire che era in macchina da sola e l'ho apprezzato.
> Ragazzi: *non voglio finire nella m.....!*



Troppo tardi, ci sei gia'   ma che ellegro quadretto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Onestamente: Libera tua moglie da un marito come te.


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Minerva, io credevo di andare dove mi portava il pene, ma poi me ne sono innamorato. Non sono scemo, so benissimo che certi passi vanno bene ponderati. Nell'eventualità di andare con lei, lo farei solo dopo aver avuto le certezze che ora come ora assolutamente non ho. E comunque ci penserei mooooolto bene. Per chi ha detto che è molto scaltra e che ha le idee ben chiare: sì, hai colto nel segno. E' così la tipa. Qualche giorno fa le ho confessato un mio precedente tradimento durato solo 2 sere con una che lei ha conosciuto una volta. Mi aveva chiesto in tale occasione se me la ero per caso sc......a. Le dissi di no, poi l'altro giorno le ho detto di sì, più che altro per vedere la sua reazione. Ovviamente si è incazzata, ma l'ho frenata dicendole che era successo prima di conoscere lei. Insomma non riesco a capire se davvero potrei fidarmi e questo mi molto male. *La mia vita (e secondo lei è così anche per lei) è scandita dal prossimo appuntamento. Penso a lei appena mi alzo, quando vado a letto, quando mi sveglio la notte e non riesco più a dormire, sul lavoro. E intanto mia moglie è sempre più delusa dal matrimonio perchè vede un uomo assente, che spesso non è casa (anche perchè lavoro però) e mi dispiace. Non se lo merita ed io so di essere un pezzo di m...a nei suoi confronti*.


 hai detto tutto in queste righe....
....se davvero vuoi bene a tua moglie...lasciale vivere la sua vita


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Minerva, io credevo di andare dove mi portava il pene, ma poi me ne sono innamorato. Non sono scemo, so benissimo che certi passi vanno bene ponderati. Nell'eventualità di andare con lei, lo farei solo dopo aver avuto le certezze che ora come ora assolutamente non ho. E comunque ci penserei mooooolto bene. Per chi ha detto che è molto scaltra e che ha le idee ben chiare: sì, hai colto nel segno. E' così la tipa. Qualche giorno fa le ho confessato un mio precedente tradimento durato solo 2 sere con una che lei ha conosciuto una volta. Mi aveva chiesto in tale occasione se me la ero per caso sc......a. Le dissi di no, poi l'altro giorno le ho detto di sì, più che altro per vedere la sua reazione. Ovviamente si è incazzata, ma l'ho frenata dicendole che era successo prima di conoscere lei. Insomma non riesco a capire se davvero potrei fidarmi e questo mi molto male. La mia vita (e secondo lei è così anche per lei) è scandita dal prossimo appuntamento. Penso a lei appena mi alzo, quando vado a letto, quando mi sveglio la notte e non riesco più a dormire, sul lavoro. E intanto mia moglie è sempre più delusa dal matrimonio perchè vede un uomo assente, che spesso non è casa (anche perchè lavoro però) e mi dispiace. Non se lo merita ed io *so di essere* *un pezzo di m...a* nei suoi confronti.


appunto....con la tipa il rapporto sarebbe più equo e solidale


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Minerva, io credevo di andare dove mi portava il pene, ma poi me ne sono innamorato. Non sono scemo, so benissimo che certi passi vanno bene ponderati. Nell'eventualità di andare con lei, lo farei solo dopo aver avuto le certezze che ora come ora assolutamente non ho. E comunque ci penserei mooooolto bene. Per chi ha detto che è molto scaltra e che ha le idee ben chiare: sì, hai colto nel segno. E' così la tipa. Qualche giorno fa le ho confessato un mio precedente tradimento durato solo 2 sere con una che lei ha conosciuto una volta. Mi aveva chiesto in tale occasione se me la ero per caso sc......a. Le dissi di no, poi l'altro giorno le ho detto di sì, più che altro per vedere la sua reazione. Ovviamente si è incazzata, ma l'ho frenata dicendole che era successo prima di conoscere lei. Insomma non riesco a capire se davvero potrei fidarmi e questo mi molto male. La mia vita (e secondo lei è così anche per lei) è scandita dal prossimo appuntamento. Penso a lei appena mi alzo, quando vado a letto, quando mi sveglio la notte e non riesco più a dormire, sul lavoro. E intanto mia moglie è sempre più delusa dal matrimonio perchè *vede un uomo assente*, che spesso non è casa (anche perchè lavoro però) e mi dispiace. Non se lo merita ed io so di essere un pezzo di m...a nei suoi confronti.



Solo  figurati se sapesse il resto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto....con la tipa il rapporto sarebbe più *equo e solidale*


La smetti? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Ma rì, lo so che sono un pezzo di m....nei confronti di mia moglie e sono qui in questo forum solo per aver un pò le idee più chiare su tutto. Secondo voi allora mi sembra di capire che:
- lei mi usa.
- al prossimo giocattolino nuovo mi butterebbe nel water.
- non ci sono dubbi: non mi ama.
Giusto?


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto....con la tipa il rapporto sarebbe più equo e solidale


 quoto:up:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono un nuovo utente ed ho deciso di scrivere qui perchè altrimenti non saprei a chi chiedere dei consigli e ringrazio già fin da adesso chi mi aiuterà a capire. Dico subito che faccio parte della schiera dei traditori. Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta? Sapete il sesso èimportante nella vita di coppia e mi vergogno un po’ a dirlo ma ho iniziato a tradirla perché avevo questo bisogno. Solo che poi ora, a distanza di un anno mi ritrovo innamorato anche di questa persona. In pratica l’ho conosciuta casualmente 1 anno fa in occasione di una mia uscita di nordik walking (sport di attività fisica) da solo. Anche lei era sola e dopo alcune ore passate insieme ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono per magari fare altre uscite insieme. Sembrerà strano a qualcuno, ma nel mondo dello sport è facile mettersi d’accordo con qualcuno di appena conosciuto (uomo o donna) per uscite sportive insieme. Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48), è sposata con un uomo di 55 anni ed ha 2 figlie di 16 e 18 anni. Io sono sposato e senza figli. Al primo appuntamento dove siamo stati insieme da mattina a sera, dopo un pò di birre (piacciono molto anche a lei) mi dice di essere una donna sposata ma che si sente libera. In pratica mi ha fatto capire poco dopo che ci stava ed abbiamo fatto l’amore. Da lì abbiamo cominciato a vederci in media 2-3 volte la settimana nonostante abitiamo ad 80 km di distanza tra noi. Ho scoperto nei mesi che nei suoi 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre fatto le corna al marito, con diversi uomini. Addirittura la penultima storia extraconiugale durata 6 anni è sfociata in stolking da parte del suo amante (che era fra l’altro 15 anni più giovane di lei). L’ultima storia (prima di me) è durata 2 mesi solo perché poi la moglie del tizio aveva letto dei messaggi compromettenti e si è messa in allarme: l’ha chiamata al telefono dicendogli che voleva incontrarla, cosa che lei non ha voluto fare. Poi ha conosciuto me.
> Il problema è che io ora mi sono innamorato di lei e a dir suo anche lei. Mi accorgo però che io la amo di più e quando glielo faccio notare lei dice che anche lei mi ama ma che io sono possessivo nei suoi confronti. E’ vero che sono un po’ possessivo con lei ma lo sono perché: so che ha avuto sempre storie, anche se non le ha mai sovrapposte. Cioè un amante l’ha sempre avuto ma mai due insieme. Però questa sua facilità a tradire il marito mi ha sempre preoccupato. Oltretutto un mese fa è andata a fare una gita in montagna con l’ultimo che aveva avuto prima di me (quello dei 2 mesi) anche se non era sola con lui, ma erano in 4. E’ stata lei comunque a dirmi: “guarda, vado in montagna con xxxx ma non siamo soli. Devi capire che tu per me sei importante ma gli amici non posso dimenticarli” Inteso amici come “i compagni di gite in montagna abitudinali”. Tra 3 giorni andrà di nuovo in gita con lui e gli altri 2. So che è un gruppetto che c’era anche prima e voglio crederle quando mi dice che non andrà mai da sola con lui e che comunque per lei quando la storia è finita è finita e basta. Ad onor del vero, lei mi ha sempre detto che le storie finite per lei sono finite e basta. Ha sempre detto: “da amori passati stai tranquillo che non avrai mai da aver paura, te lo assicuro”. Inizialmente io mi sono arrabbiato con lei quando ho saputo che aveva organizzato una gita a quattro dove c’era anche xxxx. Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna. Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento perché mi vede possessivo. Io non so se sono possessivo, non lo sono mai stato, ma con lei ho sempre questa paura sotto. Gli voglio bene ed ho dentro sempre quella sensazione di pericolo che possa tradire anche me (che non sono suo marito, lo so). Sono così preso da lei che quando mi da modo di essere geloso non riesco a pensare ad altro, mi sveglio anche la notte e non riesco più a dormire. Mia moglie a volte è arrabbiata con me perché vede che torno tardi dalle gite di nordik walking. Io metto sempre la scusa degli amici e del comune vizio di stare in birreria nel dopo gita, oppure a mangiare con loro in giro. E’ una brava ragazza e so che gli sto facendo del male. Non vorrei. Ma sono talmente innamorato dell’altra che non riesco a pensare ad una vita senza di lei. Stiamo bene insieme, ma lo staremmo molto di più se lei non si sentisse così “libera” di fare davvero tutto ciò che vuole. Abbiamo degli amici in comune che non mi preoccupano neanche un po’. Basterebbe solo evitasse “quello lì”. Chiedo forse troppo? Che ne pensate? Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”. Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?


 
Caro Massimo benvenuto..anch'io sono dalla stessa parte.
Visto che ho tanti anni piu'di te, ti dico che stai sbagliando tutto.
Con l'amante ci si va' a letto,guai solo a pensare''ti amo'',e l'inizio della fine..poi esserne geloso....e'troppo.
Scusa Massimo e del marito non sei geloso?Perche'oltre a te la deve dare,presumo,anche a lui,o ti dice''e'da tanto che non lo facciamo..(balla gia'sentita..).
Io ne conosco una cosi',benche'il marito tutte le mattine la scopasse,correva da tutte le parti,non le cambi,senza offesa se una e'allegra,salta di letto in letto.
E che si faccia maschi tanto piu'giovani indica una sola cosa:ci sa'maledettaemnte fare,a letto
Certo che non ti ama amico,ama solo il tuo.......,poi magari se la conosco il mio,poi se vede il Conte dice''be'magari...'''poi passa Daniele e anche
li.......mica offenderti...fosse in te alla larga,e in fretta...ciao'


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ma rì, lo so che sono un pezzo di m....nei confronti di mia moglie e sono qui in questo forum solo per aver un pò le idee più chiare su tutto. Secondo voi allora mi sembra di capire che:
> *- lei mi usa.
> - al prossimo giocattolino nuovo mi butterebbe nel water.
> - non ci sono dubbi: non mi ama.
> Giusto?*




Piu' o meno ci sei


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ma rì, lo so che sono un pezzo di m....nei confronti di mia moglie e sono qui in questo forum solo per aver un pò le idee più chiare su tutto. Secondo voi allora mi sembra di capire che:
> - lei mi usa.
> - al prossimo giocattolino nuovo mi butterebbe nel water.
> - non ci sono dubbi: non mi ama.
> Giusto?


 giusto! 
consiglio: cerca di fare un po di chiarezza in te stesso...


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' o meno ci sei


 che dici siamo state un po cattivelle Marì.......cmq vedi ci da ragione pure Lothar!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Troppo tardi, ci sei gia'  ma che ellegro quadretto :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Onestamente: Libera tua moglie da un marito come te.


 
Cara Mari',questa volta sono d'accordissimo con te,e'una rarita'....non era mai successosara'per questo che sono due giorni che qua'nevica??


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Mari',questa volta sono d'accordissimo con te,e'una rarita'....non era mai successosara'per questo che sono due giorni che qua'nevica??


 bè caro Lothar...qui la cosa è davvero evidente! 
purtoppo lui ora si è fatto coinvolgere troppo per capire...deve solo aprire gli occhi...


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che dici siamo state un po cattivelle Marì.......cmq vedi ci da ragione pure Lothar!


Leggo 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Mari',questa volta sono d'accordissimo con te,e'una rarita'....non era mai successosara'per questo che sono due giorni che qua'nevica??


Eppure sono sempre la stessa  fai un po di chiarezza in te stesso :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè caro Lothar...qui la cosa è davvero evidente!
> purtoppo lui ora si è fatto coinvolgere troppo per capire...deve solo *aprire gli occhi...*


 io direi che dovrebbe tirare su le brache  :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè caro Lothar...qui la cosa è davvero evidente!
> purtoppo lui ora si è fatto coinvolgere troppo per capire...deve solo aprire gli occhi...


Cara Simy,l'avventura e'bella e intrigante,ma deve rimanere tale.
Questi si innamora...di una troia(perdona ma sai che dico quello che penso),oltretutto molto piu'vecchia...e'proprio coglione.


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> io direi che dovrebbe tirare su le brache  :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:giusto...io forse sono stata un po troppo diplomatica....ma si sa spesso gli uomini lo usano al posto del cervello:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Simy,l'avventura e'bella e intrigante,ma deve rimanere tale.
> Questi si innamora...di una *troia*(perdona ma sai che dico quello che penso*),oltretutto molto piu'vecchia*...e'proprio coglione.


scusa...ma non è la tua versione femminile..?
anzi mi pare che tu abbia più anni e la stessa voglia di svagarti:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggo
> 
> 
> 
> Eppure sono sempre la stessa  fai un po di chiarezza in te stesso :mrgreen: :rotfl:


E'cosi'Mari',siamo super diversi,come mentalita'.usi e costumi,pero'di fronte a storie demenziali come questa,c'e'un unica posizione da assumere:sparare alzo zero....ciao


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Lothar57: finalmente qualcuno che non mi da subito della merdaccia. Però capisco chi pensa male di me perchè primo me lo merito e secondo sono qui per sentire pareri pro e contro.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Simy,l'avventura e'bella e intrigante,ma deve rimanere tale.
> Questi si innamora...di una troia(perdona ma sai che dico quello che penso),*oltretutto molto piu'vecchia*...e'proprio coglione.



Ecco, questa e' una stonzata ... mio marito e' piu' giovane di me di ben 14 anni, eppure stiamo insieme da quasi 30 anni


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lothar57: *finalmente qualcuno che non mi da subito della merdaccia.* Però capisco chi pensa male di me perchè primo me lo merito e secondo sono qui per sentire pareri pro e contro.


 sì, infatti ti ha dato del coglione


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lothar57: finalmente qualcuno che non mi da subito della merdaccia. Però capisco chi pensa male di me perchè primo me lo merito e secondo sono qui per sentire pareri pro e contro.


bè diciamo che ti sei beccato le prime impressioni...delle "tradite"....cmq nessuno ti sta giudicando..vedrai che piano piano imparerai a conoscerci...solo che noi siamo molto schiette nel dire le cose!


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'cosi'Mari',siamo super diversi,come mentalita'.usi e costumi,pero'di fronte a storie demenziali come questa,c'e'un unica posizione da assumere:sparare alzo zero....ciao


Ho parlato presto. Ma va benissimo così. L'ho detto: sparate pure a zero. Non mi posso confidare con nessuno. Lo faccio con una tastiera ed un monitor...dove dietro però ci sono altre persone come me.


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, infatti ti ha dato del coglione


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè diciamo che ti sei beccato le prime impressioni...delle "tradite"....cmq nessuno ti sta giudicando..vedrai che piano piano imparerai a conoscerci...solo che noi siamo molto schiette nel dire le cose!


Aspetta che viene Daniele  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspetta che viene Daniele  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 azz....è vero!!!!!!!!! non ci avevo pensato!


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Ditemi: sono l'unico (nel forum) che si è innamorato dell'amante?


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ditemi: sono l'unico (nel forum) che si è innamorato dell'amante?



NO, non sei l'unico.​


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2011)

Ciao Massimo!
Ora, quando una sguappola si laida coi virili per lenire l'uggia del talamo divenuto ragnaia, mi si ingravida la suppellettile cranica di elucubrazioni perniciose.
Con questo non è che io voglia significare che tu sia un ronzino che si crede stallone solo perchè la vecchia cavalla secca e rognosa ti si concede, ma mi viene davvero difficoltoso non pensarlo.
E, ad essere graziosi nell'esprimersi, la tipa è scadente come un quartirolo ammuffito.
Tu, al limite, potresti sembrare cotennone, al più, turlupinato e fistolato, ma certo non sgherro e bradicardico.
Che se la fuffia fellona, ricca d'altrui effervescenze, si concede alla sua, più che alla tua, uggia, non vi è davvero ragione per te di stare colle bocche aperte e col capello ritto a stuzzicare la fantasia di futuri ormai troppo consumati e corrosi o simulare esistenze parallele di bizzoso e inquieto bivacco.
Non so se mi spiego?
Dacchè esistono le rimostranze di un uomo privo di sollazzo pelvico fornito gentilmente da moglie spompa, qualsisi brighella iridescente, ancorchè megera e pustolosa, diviene una sorca beluina di raffinata e cleopatresca femminilità e pasifica postura!
E dove si collocano le ire muliebri della consorte?
Esse non constano poichè non stimolate, almeno non ancora.
Senzientemente parlando, cosa è il trastullo che, cane nero, si adombra al male così evidente?
Se poi ne esci col mazzo a tarallo, come le foche bambine coi cacciatori lapponi infervorati, quale sarà la tua dimora? E il tuo sostentamento? E il tuo onore?
Che la vera e sostanziosa perdita si connatura alla privazione di ciò che si possiede davvero, e non nella nullificazione di uno sghembo sogno, di peperonea digestione, sull'amore bramoso per una vecchia, sdegnosa, secca e usurata da molti.
Ma, boia faus, dove ti andrai a coricare la sera di Natale, trovando già prese tutte le panchine della stazione?
Sarà l'inganno di un'osteoporotica colla carne che ballonzola come la testa di un mastino napoletano, eppur viva come sulla sedia elettrica, che ti dovrebbe confortare?
O raccoglierai, mona di un mona, i cocci di smalto del tuo pitale sognato a guisa di corona d'alloro?

Che le bestie che ti sdazzano le nespole sono fruste e inveterate nel midollo traviato...
E la signora delle camelie almeno era giovane...
E il Duca di mantova almeno era ricco...
E il Don giovanno finiva all'inferno...

Ma il cane al massimo si prende il cimurro, o la rogna, o la filaria...
Quindi occhio al vaccino!

E sverminati, dopo aver limonato coi putrescenti!

Per tutti questi motivi io ti consiglio di soppesare ogni decisione.
L'uomo avveduto è quello che subisce meno danni.
Questo lo sapeva anche il Massimo Ennesimo Meridio che visse felice...


Ciao!


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Massimo!
> Ora, quando una sguappola si laida coi virili per lenire l'uggia del talamo divenuto ragnaia, mi si ingravida la suppellettile cranica di elucubrazioni perniciose.
> Con questo non è che io voglia significare che tu sia un ronzino che si crede stallone solo perchè la vecchia cavalla secca e rognosa ti si concede, ma mi viene davvero difficoltoso non pensarlo.
> E, ad essere graziosi nell'esprimersi, la tipa è scadente come un quartirolo ammuffito.
> ...



E questo chi è?

Comunque capisco che hai detto sagge cose.

Questa poi: "O raccoglierai, mona di un mona..." ti assicuro mi ha fatto ridere. Ma hai di nuovo ragione...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2011)

Qui ci vorrebbe il Papero.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ho parlato presto. Ma va benissimo così. L'ho detto: sparate pure a zero. Non mi posso confidare con nessuno. Lo faccio con una tastiera ed un monitor...dove dietro però ci sono altre persone come me.


 
Massimo ascoltami bene:io quando sono arrivato qua'sono stato accolto molto peggio,e pure ci sono ancora....fregatene delle contumelie delle signore,,,sembrano cattive ma non lo sono,vai per la tua strada,come ho fatto io.
Ci siamo fraintesi,ovviamente io non condanno il traditore,fai benissimo....,ma il fatto di innamorarsi prima,dii una cosi'dopo.
Massimo l'amante non si chiama amore....non farle capire questa maledetta cosa,se la realizza sei finito in un amen.
Gelosia?fregatene,falle capire che neanche lo vuoi sapere,dove va',vedrai che serve.........le donne spesso sono bastarde(adesso risparano anche a me)daiiii asclota la saggezza di Lothar....Conte dove cavolo sei??c'e'bisogno........


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E questo chi è?
> 
> Comunque capisco che hai detto sagge cose.
> 
> Questa poi: "O raccoglierai, mona di un mona..." ti assicuro mi ha fatto ridere. Ma hai di nuovo ragione...


Quando sono arrivato ha fatto lo stesso...pero',come tanti qua'dentro,e'in gamba,deve saperlo prendere pero'..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non li ha da anni. E su questo non ho dubbi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Massimo ascoltami bene:io quando sono arrivato qua'sono stato accolto molto peggio,e pure ci sono ancora....fregatene delle contumelie delle signore,,,sembrano cattive ma non lo sono,vai per la tua strada,come ho fatto io.
> Ci siamo fraintesi,ovviamente io non condanno il traditore,fai benissimo....,ma il fatto di innamorarsi prima,dii una cosi'dopo.
> Massimo l'amante non si chiama amore....non farle capire questa maledetta cosa,se la realizza sei finito in un amen.
> Gelosia?fregatene,falle capire che neanche lo vuoi sapere,dove va',vedrai che serve.........le donne spesso sono bastarde(adesso risparano anche a me)daiiii asclota la saggezza di Lothar....Conte dove cavolo sei??c'e'bisogno........


 Aò GUARDA CHE TI CANCELLO DAGLI AMICI SAI!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 SI...in effetti glielo abbiamo già fatto notare pure noi.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fa ridere anche te sta cosa eh? :mrgreen:

Sempre gli stessi copioni :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ma rì, lo so che sono un pezzo di m....nei confronti di mia moglie e sono qui in questo forum solo per aver un pò le idee più chiare su tutto. Secondo voi allora mi sembra di capire che:
> - lei mi usa.
> - al prossimo giocattolino nuovo mi butterebbe nel water.
> - non ci sono dubbi: non mi ama.
> Giusto?


Giustissimo.


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Massimo ascoltami bene:io quando sono arrivato qua'sono stato accolto molto peggio,e pure ci sono ancora....fregatene delle contumelie delle signore,,,sembrano cattive ma non lo sono,vai per la tua strada,come ho fatto io.
> Ci siamo fraintesi,ovviamente io non condanno il traditore,fai benissimo....,ma il fatto di innamorarsi prima,dii una cosi'dopo.
> Massimo l'amante non si chiama amore....non farle capire questa maledetta cosa,se la realizza sei finito in un amen.
> Gelosia?fregatene,falle capire che neanche lo vuoi sapere,dove va',vedrai che serve.........le donne spesso sono bastarde(adesso risparano anche a me)daiiii asclota la saggezza di Lothar....Conte dove cavolo sei??c'e'bisogno........


Domanda seria: tutti d'accordo su quest'affermazione di Lothar? "l'amante non si chiama amore, non farle capire questa maledetta cosa, se la realizza sei finito in un amen".
Perchè la ritengo importante.

conte?
e chi è quest'altro?

sarà mica come quello che mi da del mona?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lothar57: finalmente qualcuno che non mi da subito della merdaccia. Però capisco chi pensa male di me perchè primo me lo merito e secondo sono qui per sentire pareri pro e contro.


Io sono la fotocopia di questa donna.
A differenza di lei, ti avrei già buttato nel cesso.

Ma non perchè tu sia un  pdm.

Sono sicura che sei dolcissimo.
Ma non sai stare alle regole.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Aò GUARDA CHE TI CANCELLO DAGLI AMICI SAI!!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


Nun ce devi manco pensa'......e poi i miei consigli sono giusti ed equi....o equini:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen ...raglianti?????


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Le regole cioè dovrebbero essere "mai innamorarsi?
Dici sul serio o scherzi a dire che sei la fotocopia di questa donna?


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Domanda seria: tutti d'accordo su quest'affermazione di Lothar? "l'amante non si chiama amore, non farle capire questa maledetta cosa, se la realizza sei finito in un amen".
> Perchè la ritengo importante.
> 
> conte?
> ...



Massimo una sola domanda: Voti Berlusconi Lega?  :mexican: :mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

La politica non mi interessa.
Vuoi dire che sono di coccio eh...beh...sì.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Domanda seria: tutti d'accordo su quest'affermazione di Lothar? "l'amante non si chiama amore, non farle capire questa maledetta cosa, se la realizza sei finito in un amen".
> Perchè la ritengo importante.
> 
> conte?
> ...


 
Mona??Allora e'proprio lui...non me lo toccare,e'un mio amico,e se il Conte ha detto cosi'...scusa Massimo ma ha proprio ragione,io direi invornito....


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Comunque sono giù. Un pò per questa storia e un pò perchè ci sono caduto dentro. Bisognerebbe stare alla larga dalle storie, ma qualcuno ha dentro un tarlo che collega il cervello al pene. Il mio errore è stato di farmi piacere troppo stare con lei, al di là del sesso...che sa fare ovviamente molto bene.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2011)

Allora, facciamone un discorso di pura logica. 
Hai detto che questa tipa tradisce il marito da 20 anni con diversi uomini.
Tu hai ricevuto segnali tangibili, da lei, che tu sei l'ultimo della serie ?
Tu hai ricevuto segnali tangibili, da lei, che dopo di te non ci sarà nessun altro ?
Innamorarsi è un errore, ma è anche umano, e quindi non me la sento di darti addosso per questo. Perdere la razionalità come un adolescente qualsiasi e non accorgersi che si stà percorrendo a passi lunghi e ben distesi la strada che porta allo sfasciamento della testa è un grosso errore però.

Vuoi un consiglio per uscirne ? Continua così come stai continuando adesso. Non arrivi all'estate. Ci penserà lei a levartisi di torno, e qualcosa mi dice che sarà in un modo tutt'altro che indolore.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro tua  moglie non si merita uno così.non mi pare di aver letto di figli: lasciala libera e poi vai dove ti porta il pene


Una battuta degna del rubamazzetto...
Dicono che gli dei abbiano fatto in modo che noi vediamo sempre i difetti degli altri, e mai i nostri.:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una battuta degna del rubamazzetto...
> Dicono che gli dei abbiano fatto in modo che noi vediamo sempre i difetti degli altri, e mai i nostri.:sonar:


 ti spiego: la mia è una battuta coerente con il personaggio(carampanico), la tua sul rubamazzetto era fuori ruolo


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

A leggere le vostre risposte sto un pò meglio. Perchè penso a cose che da solo invece, cerco volontariamente di allontanare solo perchè la mia mente non le vorrebbe sentire, non le vorrebbe accettare. Credo proprio che ad essere innamorati si formino delle fette di salame che chiudono pian piano gli occhi. Però come ho detto...al momento non riesco ad immaginarmi di non vederla più.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A leggere le vostre risposte sto un pò meglio. Perchè penso a cose che da solo invece, cerco volontariamente di allontanare solo perchè la mia mente non le vorrebbe sentire, non le vorrebbe accettare. Credo proprio che ad essere innamorati si formino delle fette di salame che chiudono pian piano gli occhi. Però come ho detto...al momento non riesco ad immaginarmi di non vederla più.


 
Tubarao ha scritto la cosa piu'intelligente della serata;io farei cosi',oppure anche,magari soffrirai ma va'fatto,falle vedere che per te e'solo una troia da montare ogni tanto...alle volte serve...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una battuta degna del rubamazzetto...
> Dicono che gli dei abbiano fatto in modo che noi vediamo sempre i difetti degli altri, e mai i nostri.:sonar:


 
Conte invece di perderti in schermaglie,non dici niente ,mona a parte,a Massimo?Cogita.........


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Domanda seria: tutti d'accordo su quest'affermazione di Lothar? "l'amante non si chiama amore, non farle capire questa maledetta cosa, se la realizza sei finito in un amen".
> Perchè la ritengo importante.
> 
> conte?
> ...


Sono io che ti parlo.
Sto leggendoti tra le righe no?
Mica posso sempre lanciarmi in risposte "scontate"...e in facili tautologie eh?
Cosa vuoi che le faccia?
Basta parlare eh?


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tubarao ha scritto la cosa piu'intelligente della serata;io farei cosi',oppure anche,magari soffrirai ma va'fatto,*falle vedere che per te e'solo una troia da montare ogni tanto*...alle volte serve...


MMmmm...potrei fare così. Anche se mi farebbe soffrire. Non lo so se ne sarò capace. Forse sì...con il vostro aiuto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spiego: la mia è una battuta coerente con il personaggio(carampanico), la tua sul rubamazzetto era fuori ruolo


Tu dici?
Conosci il gioco del rubamazzetto? Esiste eh?
Sei tu che vedi il doppio senso, anche quando non ce lo metto eh?
Sei pratica dei giochi con le carte trevisane?
Hai ben presente il fante di spade?
Cogitaci.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Comunque sono giù. Un pò per questa storia e un pò perchè ci sono caduto dentro. Bisognerebbe stare alla larga dalle storie, ma qualcuno ha dentro un tarlo che collega il cervello al pene. Il mio errore è stato di farmi piacere troppo stare con lei, al di là del sesso...che sa fare ovviamente molto bene.


Massimo, a parte che è normalissimo non capirmi e il "mona" era in tutta simpatia, tu confondi quali organi sia inopportuno avere collegati...

Se davvero avessi un nervo, un cavetto, od una guida d'onda tra pene e cervello saresti uno degli uomini più fortunati e di successo al mondo, giacchè avresti un guinzaglio che trattiene biunivocamente i due ragazzi capricciosi, impedendo che la fregola diventi controproducente o l'ascetismo faccia arrugginire lo scroto.
Invece hai un bigattone che ha la testa fra i corpi cavernosi e lo sfintere nel cuore...
E tutto quello che il ciccio mangia diventa lo sterco dell'anima che ti fa palpitare i ventricoli!
E, a cuor non si comanda, e quello mette in riga anche il neurone più tirannico...

Meno cuore e più cervello...


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Massimo, a parte che è normalissimo non capirmi e il "mona" era in tutta simpatia, tu confondi quali organi sia inopportuno avere collegati...
> 
> Se davvero avessi un nervo, un cavetto, od una guida d'onda tra pene e cervello saresti uno degli uomini più fortunati e di successo al mondo, giacchè avresti un guinzaglio che trattiene biunivocamente i due ragazzi capricciosi, impedendo che la fregola diventi controproducente o l'ascetismo faccia arrugginire lo scroto.
> Invece hai un bigattone che ha la testa fra i corpi cavernosi e lo sfintere nel cuore...
> ...


Meno cuore e più cervello...si....è così. Oltretutto con lo stesso cuore fai star male la persona che invece ti aspetta a casa. Cazzus come sono a terra ragazzi. Spero davvero che anche grazie a voi riacquisto il sonno tranquillo. Sono di un ansioso ultimamente che non vi dico. Questa donna mi ha stravolto nel dna.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Massimo, a parte che è normalissimo non capirmi e il "mona" era in tutta simpatia, tu confondi quali organi sia inopportuno avere collegati...
> 
> Se davvero avessi un nervo, un cavetto, od una guida d'onda tra pene e cervello saresti uno degli uomini più fortunati e di successo al mondo, giacchè avresti un guinzaglio che trattiene biunivocamente i due ragazzi capricciosi, impedendo che la fregola diventi controproducente o l'ascetismo faccia arrugginire lo scroto.
> Invece hai un bigattone che ha la testa fra i corpi cavernosi e lo sfintere nel cuore...
> ...


Io sto pensando invece a questo:
1) Sono innamorato perso di lei.
2) Però lei è una troia.
3) Come fa apparirmi la donna che amo? Come fa apparirmi amabile?
4) COme posso io giudicare e pensare male della donna di cui sono innamorato?
5) Se lei vive sotto l'egida della collezionista di uomini, chi sono io, per impedirle di vivere come a lei piace vivere?
6) Poi mi saltano nella testa molti passi della Venere in Pelliccia, altro testo in cui sono scritte cose stupefancetemente vere, e capisco benissimo perchè ogni donna che io conosca ODIA quel libro.

Uomini leggete una volta nella vostra vita questo libro qui.

http://www.spulp.it/libri-pulp/70-venere-in-pelliccia-leopold-von-sacher-masoch.html


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> MMmmm...potrei fare così. Anche se mi farebbe soffrire. Non lo so se ne sarò capace. Forse sì...con il vostro aiuto.


Daiiiiii tira fuori le palle......e'una donna tosta,ma tu la sistemi a dovere,poche storie,va giu'duro e peso,anche a letto...poche manfrine..finisci ti vesti e via...


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar, certo che sarebbe ora di tirare fuori le palle. Devo farlo, altrimenti mi schiaccerà come una mosca.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Conosci il gioco del rubamazzetto? Esiste eh?
> Sei tu che vedi il doppio senso, anche quando non ce lo metto eh?
> Sei pratica dei giochi con le carte trevisane?
> ...


 va bene cogiterò


----------



## lothar57 (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> lothar, certo che sarebbe ora di tirare fuori le palle. Devo farlo, altrimenti mi schiaccerà come una mosca.


Motivato e tosto,deve capire che a mollarla ci metti 1 nano secondo...


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> lothar, certo che sarebbe ora di tirare fuori le palle. Devo farlo, altrimenti mi schiaccerà come una mosca.


Scusa, ti avevo fatto una domanda ma non mi sembra che tu abbia risposto... o forse sì ma mi sono persa. Hai preso in considerazione l'idea di separarti? Le palle un uomo non le tira fuori a letto con l'amante. Fare sesso come un animale lo sanno fare tutti, uomini e donne. Non ci vuole un grande talento.

Ci vuole più coraggio a capire che il proprio matrimonio è in crisi e che è ora di affrontare il problema. E non tanto perchè hai un'amante, quanto perchè ami un'altra e impazzisci di gelosia per lei. Mi pare che tua moglie abbia il diritto di saperlo e, magari, rifarsi una vita. O, quantomeno, giocare ad armi pari. Non hai idea di quanto cambi la visione del mondo quando sai di essere stata tradita. Per me è stata una rinascita, una vera opportunità per misurarmi con me stessa.


----------



## Sole (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Motivato e tosto,deve capire che a mollarla ci metti 1 nano secondo...


Di solito non giudico gli interventi altrui, ho il massimo rispetto per tutte le storie che leggo e per le persone che le scrivono.

Ma non riesco a trattenermi adesso e ti chiedo scusa in anticipo. Non è una cosa personale eh. Ma tante banalità tutte insieme non le leggevo dai tempi dell'adolescenza, quando su 'Cioè', un giornalino per ragazzine, avevano pubblicato le dieci regole per conquistare il ragazzo che ti piace.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sto pensando invece a questo:
> 1) Sono innamorato perso di lei.
> 2) Però lei è una troia.
> 3) Come fa apparirmi la donna che amo? Come fa apparirmi amabile?
> ...


Premesso che mi informerò sull'opera di Masoch, sollevo un'eccezione procedurale...

Innamorato perso?

Centra l'amore?
Immagino di sì, e immagino anche ci sia anche un luogo comune talmente forte e radicato in questo termine che lo fa dare per scontato a quasi tutti.
Ma mi si trovi un corposo sinonimo di amore?
Qualcosa che lo estrinsechi e non lo lasci svolazzare come il lenzuolo di un fantasmino che può coprire tutto ed il suo contrario!
Non mi si venga a dire che corrisponde più o meno al voler bene, che già Catullo si rodeva mentre amava di più e voleva bene di meno alla bagascia di turno.
Ora, tutte le cose importanti sono eviscerate, disquisite e sezionate in modo da metterle su di un bell'atlante anatomico che ci aiuti, in caso di bisogno, a fare decenti autopsie di quello che accade, di quello che ci circonda e di quello che siamo.
Le cose importanti hanno molti nomi a garanzia di quanta considerazione godono presso i gentiluomini, le fanciulle ed anche i popolani.
Chedetevi quanti sinonimi ha la parola pene, il membro virile, il fallo gigante, la minchia sicula e via discorrendo...
Lo stesso dicasi della vagina, che è fica e sorca e molto altro...
E il copulare come lo chiamiamo?

Mille parole che valgono un punto nella scala dell'importanza, della considerazione e della delimitazione dei riccioli, dei fregi e degli incavi tutti...

E l'amore che è?
Ectoplasma puro!

E' amore per il parroco, per il medico, per la lavandaia e per la meretrice, lo stesso amore, lo stesso, secco, amore.
Parola asciutta, significato farraginoso.

E quando le premesse languono e sono umida argilla, i ragionamenti si contorcono e le fondamenta sprofondano.
Si dimostra che è amore e piacere al tempo stesso.
Si arriva a costruirci sopra una famiglia e a vederla crollare.
Si arriva a fare il proprio male ed il male dell'altra, per il proprio bene ed il bene dell'altra!

E allora il ragionamento non funziona.

O funzionano tutti, a volte, per qualcuno, forse.

E grande rispetto certamente, per tutti, sempre.


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta?


E così ti trovi innamorato dell'amante che ti usa e getta 
Mai pensato che forse a tua moglie piaccia il sesso ma non le piace farlo con te? E prima di questa amante, le altre com'erano?


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> lothar, certo che sarebbe ora di tirare fuori le palle. Devo farlo, *altrimenti mi schiaccerà come una mo*sca.


 bravo vedo che cominci a capire.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Le regole cioè dovrebbero essere "mai innamorarsi?
> Dici sul serio o scherzi a dire che sei la fotocopia di questa donna?


Dico sul serio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Premesso che mi informerò sull'opera di Masoch, sollevo un'eccezione procedurale...
> 
> Innamorato perso?
> 
> ...


Sotto la parola amore ci si può annidare di tutto. Eh?
Al punto che qua, non sono neppure più convinto di quella formula...
Prometto di amarti, magari per me ha un significato, per il ricevente un altro.
Solo una cosa conosco benissimo...il pincyamore.
Solo di quello posso parlare...

Ma allora come mai siete tutti così bravi a descrivere il mondo sentimentale degli altri?

Per esempio a prescindere da come una è, o da chi è...IO so benissimo dentro di me, perchè una o l'altra è speciale per me.
Il merito è solo loro.
Ciascuna ha diverse capacità di toccarmi dentro.
E non è che posso dirti ah, quella tocca più nel profondo, l'altra più in superfice, ognuna ha sempre toccato in posti diversi.

Ecco perchè alla fine della fiera, sfibrato dai sentimenti, posso dirti: la donna che ho amato è data dalla sommatoria di tutte quelle con cui ho avuto a che fare, moltiplicata per la misura del seno, diviso la misura dei fianchi, sottratta dal raggio delle natiche, per l'indice p fratto l'indice t, dove p sta per putanagine, e t, per troiaggine.
Il colpaccio da maestro è trovare quella che fatti i miei calcoli, sia l'incarnazione di quel risultato..e le dirò o mia cara...tu sei l'incarnazione della sezione aurea.

Ma lei mi lascerà all'istante morsa dalla gelosia...perchè partirò con le mie odi barbare:
Oh hai la lingua rasposa della primigenia, le mani di monnalisa, baci come adeodata, e il tuo pube è ricoperto del vello di maistrinda...oh mia cara...

Ma io t'amo...perchè a differenza di loro...non mi parli sgarbatamente come algiazira, non mi pianti il muso come gradina...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tubarao ha scritto la cosa piu'intelligente della serata;io farei cosi',oppure anche,magari soffrirai ma va'fatto,falle vedere che per te e'solo una troia da montare ogni tanto...alle volte serve...


 

Ti credi un grande uomo perchè giostri un'amante (una, pensa un pò te)
Una donna che si comporta come te, invece, è una gran troia da montare ogni tanto.

Sei becero e insulso.

Oltre che banale.
Maschilista della peggior specie.
Se vuoi proprio dare consigli a Massimo, indicagli, dall'alto della tua esperienza, come avere un rapporto paritario con l'amante.

Illustragli come si fa a non capitare, ultimo tra i coglioni, nella vita di una donna indipendente, senza pretendere che lei cominci ad adorarti come  la cosa più importante della sua vita.

Non uso i rubini, preferisco esprimere frontalmente quello che penso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Al primo appuntamento dove siamo stati insieme da mattina a sera, dopo un pò di birre (piacciono molto anche a lei) mi dice di essere una donna sposata ma che si sente libera. In pratica mi ha fatto capire poco dopo* che ci stava* ed abbiamo fatto l’amore. Da lì abbiamo cominciato a vederci in media 2-3 volte la settimana nonostante abitiamo ad 80 km di distanza tra noi. Ho scoperto nei mesi che nei suoi 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre fatto le corna al marito, con diversi uomini. Addirittura la penultima storia extraconiugale durata 6 anni è sfociata in stolking da parte del suo amante (che era fra l’altro 15 anni più giovane di lei). L’ultima storia (prima di me) è durata 2 mesi solo perché poi la moglie del tizio aveva letto dei messaggi compromettenti e si è messa in allarme: l’ha chiamata al telefono dicendogli che voleva incontrarla, cosa che lei non ha voluto fare. Poi ha conosciuto me.
> Il problema è che io ora mi sono innamorato di lei e a dir suo anche lei. Mi accorgo però che io la amo di più e quando glielo faccio notare lei dice che anche lei mi ama ma che io sono possessivo nei suoi confronti. E’ vero che sono un po’ possessivo con lei ma lo sono perché: so che ha avuto sempre storie, anche se non le ha mai sovrapposte. *Cioè un amante l’ha sempre avuto ma mai due insieme*. Però questa sua facilità a tradire il marito mi ha sempre preoccupato. Oltretutto un mese fa è andata a fare una gita in montagna con l’ultimo che aveva avuto prima di me (quello dei 2 mesi) anche se non era sola con lui, ma erano in 4. E’ stata lei comunque a dirmi: “guarda, vado in montagna con xxxx ma non siamo soli. Devi capire che tu per me sei importante ma gli amici non posso dimenticarli” Inteso amici come “i compagni di gite in montagna abitudinali”. Tra 3 giorni andrà di nuovo in gita con lui e gli altri 2. So che è un gruppetto che c’era anche prima e voglio crederle quando mi dice che *non andrà mai da sola con lui* e che comunque *per lei quando la storia è finita è finita e basta*. Ad onor del vero, lei mi ha sempre detto che le storie finite per lei sono finite e basta. Ha sempre detto: “*da amori passati stai tranquillo che non avrai mai da aver paura, te lo assicuro*”. Inizialmente io mi sono arrabbiato con lei quando ho saputo che aveva organizzato una gita a quattro dove c’era anche xxxx. Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna. Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento perché mi vede possessivo. Io non so se sono possessivo, non lo sono mai stato, ma con lei ho sempre questa paura sotto. Gli voglio bene ed ho dentro sempre quella sensazione di pericolo che possa tradire anche me (che non sono suo marito, lo so). Sono così preso da lei che quando mi da modo di essere geloso non riesco a pensare ad altro, mi sveglio anche la notte e non riesco più a dormire. Mia moglie a volte è arrabbiata con me perché vede che torno tardi dalle gite di nordik walking. Io metto sempre la scusa degli amici e del comune vizio di stare in birreria nel dopo gita, oppure a mangiare con loro in giro. E’ una brava ragazza e so che gli sto facendo del male. Non vorrei. Ma sono talmente innamorato dell’altra che non riesco a pensare ad una vita senza di lei. Stiamo bene insieme, ma lo staremmo molto di più se lei non si sentisse così “libera” di fare davvero tutto ciò che vuole. Abbiamo degli amici in comune che non mi preoccupano neanche un po’. Basterebbe solo evitasse “quello lì”. Chiedo forse troppo? Che ne pensate? Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. *In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai*, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”. Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?


 
Già un'espressione come quel "ci stava": la dice lunga su di te..

Su tutte le altre frasi grassettate:vai tranquillo, sono tutte palle.
Se non ce la fai ad accettarla così come è, lascia perdere subito.

E guarda che ci sto andando giù molto tenera con te.


----------



## oceansize (3 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti credi un grande uomo perchè giostri un'amante (una, pensa un pò te)
> Una donna che si comporta come te, invece, è una gran troia da montare ogni tanto.
> 
> Sei becero e insulso.
> ...


:umile::umile::umile:

edit: e cmq storia trita e ritrita, è già stato detto tutto. o ti sta bene fare il giocattolino di turno infiocchettato coi lustrini o inizi ad affrontare il tuo matrimonio.
riedit: e per favore usa il pronome *le* al posto di *gli*, è una donna!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

*Ma dai cazzo....*

Non massacratemi Lothar dai...
A suo modo dice delle sconcertanti verità.


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non massacratemi Lothar dai...
> A suo modo dice delle sconcertanti verità.


 e chi te lo massacra!....siamo in democrazia,....ed è concesso il diritto di replica anche con differenti punti di vista.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e chi te lo massacra!....siamo in democrazia,....ed è concesso il diritto di replica anche con differenti punti di vista.:up:


Ma si dai...Simy...Lothar ha le spalle grosse...sa difendersi bene da solo...ma non capisco perchè lo troviate maschilista...parla sano eh?


----------



## Eliade (3 Marzo 2011)

A me fai tanta pena e rabbia allo stesso tempo.
Rabbia perché se lei fosse una persona con tutte le crisi del caso e tanto dispiaciuta per il marito e per l'amante, non esiteresti a lasciare tua moglie.
Invece quello che ti frega sono le corna che potresti ricevere (passeresti automaticamente al posto del marito), usi due pesi e due misure. 

Pena (mai successa una cosa così  ), secondo me non ne sei innamorato davvero di lei, ma solo di quello che tu vorresti da lei.


Non posso esimermi dal consigliarti di lasciare tua moglie, indipendentemente da quello che succederà con l'altra donna.
Perché affrontare due cose insieme? Metti prima ordine nel tuo matrimonio, poi si vedrà...hai visto mai che sapendoti separato lei si dilegui?


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai...Simy...Lothar ha le spalle grosse...sa difendersi bene da solo*...ma non capisco perchè lo troviate maschilista...*parla sano eh?


  no comment....


----------



## Sabina (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono un nuovo utente ed ho deciso di scrivere qui perchè altrimenti non saprei a chi chiedere dei consigli e ringrazio già fin da adesso chi mi aiuterà a capire. Dico subito che faccio parte della schiera dei traditori. Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta? Sapete il sesso èimportante nella vita di coppia e mi vergogno un po’ a dirlo ma ho iniziato a tradirla perché avevo questo bisogno. Solo che poi ora, a distanza di un anno mi ritrovo innamorato anche di questa persona. In pratica l’ho conosciuta casualmente 1 anno fa in occasione di una mia uscita di nordik walking (sport di attività fisica) da solo. Anche lei era sola e dopo alcune ore passate insieme ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono per magari fare altre uscite insieme. Sembrerà strano a qualcuno, ma nel mondo dello sport è facile mettersi d’accordo con qualcuno di appena conosciuto (uomo o donna) per uscite sportive insieme. Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48), è sposata con un uomo di 55 anni ed ha 2 figlie di 16 e 18 anni. Io sono sposato e senza figli. Al primo appuntamento dove siamo stati insieme da mattina a sera, dopo un pò di birre (piacciono molto anche a lei) mi dice di essere una donna sposata ma che si sente libera. In pratica mi ha fatto capire poco dopo che ci stava ed abbiamo fatto l’amore. Da lì abbiamo cominciato a vederci in media 2-3 volte la settimana nonostante abitiamo ad 80 km di distanza tra noi. Ho scoperto nei mesi che nei suoi 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre fatto le corna al marito, con diversi uomini. Addirittura la penultima storia extraconiugale durata 6 anni è sfociata in stolking da parte del suo amante (che era fra l’altro 15 anni più giovane di lei). L’ultima storia (prima di me) è durata 2 mesi solo perché poi la moglie del tizio aveva letto dei messaggi compromettenti e si è messa in allarme: l’ha chiamata al telefono dicendogli che voleva incontrarla, cosa che lei non ha voluto fare. Poi ha conosciuto me.
> Il problema è che io ora mi sono innamorato di lei e a dir suo anche lei. Mi accorgo però che io la amo di più e quando glielo faccio notare lei dice che anche lei mi ama ma che io sono possessivo nei suoi confronti. E’ vero che sono un po’ possessivo con lei ma lo sono perché: so che ha avuto sempre storie, anche se non le ha mai sovrapposte. Cioè un amante l’ha sempre avuto ma mai due insieme. Però questa sua facilità a tradire il marito mi ha sempre preoccupato. Oltretutto un mese fa è andata a fare una gita in montagna con l’ultimo che aveva avuto prima di me (quello dei 2 mesi) anche se non era sola con lui, ma erano in 4. E’ stata lei comunque a dirmi: “guarda, vado in montagna con xxxx ma non siamo soli. Devi capire che tu per me sei importante ma gli amici non posso dimenticarli” Inteso amici come “i compagni di gite in montagna abitudinali”. Tra 3 giorni andrà di nuovo in gita con lui e gli altri 2. So che è un gruppetto che c’era anche prima e voglio crederle quando mi dice che non andrà mai da sola con lui e che comunque per lei quando la storia è finita è finita e basta. Ad onor del vero, lei mi ha sempre detto che le storie finite per lei sono finite e basta. Ha sempre detto: “da amori passati stai tranquillo che non avrai mai da aver paura, te lo assicuro”.  Inizialmente io mi sono arrabbiato con lei quando ho saputo che aveva organizzato una gita a quattro dove c’era anche xxxx. Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna.  Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento perché mi vede possessivo. Io non so se sono possessivo, non lo sono mai stato, ma con lei ho sempre questa paura sotto. Gli voglio bene ed ho dentro sempre quella sensazione di pericolo che possa tradire anche me (che non sono suo marito, lo so). Sono così preso da lei che quando mi da modo di essere geloso non riesco a pensare ad altro, mi sveglio anche la notte e non riesco più a dormire. Mia moglie a volte è arrabbiata con me perché vede che torno tardi dalle gite di nordik walking. Io metto sempre la scusa degli amici e del comune vizio di stare in birreria  nel dopo gita, oppure a mangiare con loro in giro. E’ una brava ragazza e so che gli sto facendo del male. Non vorrei. Ma sono talmente innamorato dell’altra che non riesco a pensare ad una vita senza di lei. Stiamo bene insieme, ma lo staremmo molto di più se lei non si sentisse così “libera” di fare davvero tutto ciò che vuole. Abbiamo degli amici in comune che non mi preoccupano neanche un po’. Basterebbe solo evitasse “quello lì”. Chiedo forse troppo? Che ne pensate? Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”. Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?


Benvenuto.
Premetto che devo ancora leggere ciò che ti hanno scritto gli altri.
Per prima cosa valuterei le motivazioni per cui resti ancora con tua moglie. Tu ami un'altra e tua moglie non prova più così tanto desiderio per te; forse avrebbe diritto anche lei a rifarsi una vita.
Per ciò che riguarda l'amante penso che dovresti smetterla di fissare i tuoi pensieri sull'altro (anche perché sarebbe più facile la nascita di un interesse per uno nuovo che non per uno vecchio). Poi dovresti staccarti maggiormente da lei, darle un po' meno sicurezza... dovresti tornare indietro di qualche passo per metterti al suo livello di investimento nella vostra relazione.  Che tu sia geloso, che tu chieda a lei conferme o gli imponga delle cose secondo me la allontanano maggiormente da te. Lei non deve dare giustificazioni a te di dove va e con chi. Se lo fa e' comunque una sua scelta e la interpreterei positivamente, perché potrebbe semplicemente mentirti e fare ciò che vuole.
Perciò o ti fidi e ti metti tranquillo dandole libertà e fiducia o la perderai rovinando tutto con i tuoi timori. Se tua fiducia verra' tradita allora non avrai perso nulla, perché avrai amato una persona che era solo nella tua testa.


----------



## Sabina (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ditemi: sono l'unico (nel forum) che si è innamorato dell'amante?


No, non sei l'unico.


----------



## Sabina (3 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Di solito non giudico gli interventi altrui, ho il massimo rispetto per tutte le storie che leggo e per le persone che le scrivono.
> 
> Ma non riesco a trattenermi adesso e ti chiedo scusa in anticipo. Non è una cosa personale eh. Ma tante banalità tutte insieme non le leggevo dai tempi dell'adolescenza, quando su 'Cioè', un giornalino per ragazzine, avevano pubblicato le dieci regole per conquistare il ragazzo che ti piace.


:rotfl: E' vero...


----------



## Sabina (3 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già un'espressione come quel "ci stava": la dice lunga su di te..
> 
> Su tutte le altre frasi grassettate:vai tranquillo, sono tutte palle.
> Se non ce la fai ad accettarla così come è, lascia perdere subito.
> ...


Aprendo una a parentesi Chiara.... io se ci sono degli uomini con cui non tornerei sono proprio i miei ex (il mio amante non e' un ex).


----------



## Sabina (3 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me fai tanta pena e rabbia allo stesso tempo.
> Rabbia perché se lei fosse una persona con tutte le crisi del caso e tanto dispiaciuta per il marito e per l'amante, non esiteresti a lasciare tua moglie.
> Invece quello che ti frega sono le corna che potresti ricevere (passeresti automaticamente al posto del marito), usi due pesi e due misure.
> 
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Dico subito che faccio parte della schiera dei traditori.
> Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta?
> ...


bu..
Aggiungo:
1) Come tu non sai con chi va in montagna realmente e tanto meno se ci va in montagna, 
2) Tu non sai se con suo marito scopa o meno.

Ma Cristo Santo ve ne bevete di cose eh? Come fa un essere umano descrivere nella realtà cosa vive nel suo matrimonio è impossibile. Non conosci l'arte grandiosa delle donne di giustificare sè stesse? Eh? Hanno sempre la scusa pronta per tutto ( e non datemi del maschilista XD).

Altro punto, io aborro quelle e quelli che dicono lascia tua moglie così le dai la possibilità di rifarsi una vita.
Prova a pensare a mente fredda come resta chi ti ama e si prende cura di te se le dici, che so, non ti ho mai amato, o scopo con un'altra.

Ti assicuro che se lei nella sua buona fede e ingenuità ti ama con sincerità di cuore, le darai una di quelle pacche, che hai voglia se si rifa una vita, hai voglia.

Per capire l'entità della faccenda preso il coraggio a due mani, dille...mi vedo con altre donne e sonda la sua reazione.
Oppure se ti fidi di lei, dille, cara, ho un problema: non vivo più, perchè anche se non volevo, ho scherzato con il fuoco, e mi sono nati dei sentimenti per questa persona.

Ma vi rendete conto quanto male sta CHI viene lasciato per un'altra persona? 
L'avete mai provato?
Facile lasciare per chi vuole rompere un rapporto, facilissimo...lascia no?
Ma pensiamo a chi deve subire questa decisione presa da uno dei due.

Innamorato? Dai...è solo la parte adolescenziale e di mona tua...dai su...


----------



## Rita1973 (3 Marzo 2011)

Ciao e benvenuto...
mi intrometto anche se sono dall'altra parte... o meglio no.. visto che voi entrambi siete sposati...
Ma più che amore il tuo e' solo gelosia di non poter avere la preda.... 
E cavolo... come si fa... fa sesso con me... ma va in montagna con xxxx... con xxx ha avuto una storia.... ehhhh ma no non può!!!
Primo tu per lei non sei nessuno, secondo tu sei sposato.... terzo mi sembra di capire che lo è pure lei... quindi se si vuole fare anche altri uomini... bhe non credo che tu possa avere diritto a negarglielo...
Posso farti una domanda?
Ma se invece fosse tua moglie a tradirti, se fosse lei a ritornare a casa tardi, se fosse lei ad avere una storia da un anno con un altro uomo perchè magari a lei non piace fare sesso con te!!!!!????
Uhm.... come reagiresti????
Non mi dire.. eh no la butto fuori di casa, oh.... che schifo... oh.. eh no non sono io il problema..... 
Quanto tempo è passato? Quali sono i passi in avanti?
State ancora con i vostri relativi coniugi?
Bene allora se ti sta bene la situaizone è questa siete amantii e ciò implica che sia tu che lei potete avere altre storie al di fuori della vostra combriccola, se vi amate bhe allora decidete... 
tic tac tic tac... poi magari vi rincontrate all'ospizio e vivrete li il vostro grande sogno d'amore...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto...
> mi intrometto anche se sono dall'altra parte... o meglio no.. visto che voi entrambi siete sposati...
> Ma più che amore il tuo e' solo gelosia di non poter avere la preda....
> E cavolo... come si fa... fa sesso con me... ma va in montagna con xxxx... con xxx ha avuto una storia.... ehhhh ma no non può!!!
> ...


Ahahahahaha...Grandioso sto post...
Ma io finirò così...ama qui e ama là...innamorato di tutte le mejo donne del mondo...eccomi nel finale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Aprendo una a parentesi Chiara.... io se ci sono degli uomini con cui non tornerei sono proprio i miei ex (il mio amante non e' un ex).


Intendo dire che sono cose dette pro-forma, perchè suonano bene nel contesto. 
Questa, come me, come te, è una che sa mentire all'occorrenza 

Vuoi che sia completamente sincera e trasparente con l'ultimo piffero arrivato?:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Marzo 2011)

Cioè, Sabina.

Questo è stato contento di scopare con una donna perchè "ci stava"
e adesso vorrebbe che la medesima gli fosse fedele? 

Ma ti rendi conto del vuoto cosmico che ci deve essere in codesto cervello?

Mo basta, che mi parte l'embolo.

*@ Amoremio: allungami gli estremi per il versamento del copyright*


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Marzo 2011)

Riecccomi on-line. Sono passate un 2 o 3 ore e poco fa ho avuto modo di leggere le vostre risposte. La mia prima considerazione è che le risposte sono davvero molto veloci. Questo vuol dire che il forum "è vivo" e di questo ne sono davvero felice. Poi devo dirvi che dopo essere uscito dal lavoro (da dove ho scritto le risposte precedenti) fino ad ora, ho bevuto un pò di birre. La birra a me piace un casino, tanto che me la produco da solo in cantina, ma oggi come oggi ne ho bevuta un pò di più perchè forse così riesco a dormire tutta la notte senza risvegli strani con conseguente difficoltà ad addormentarsi.
Poi:
. Chaira Matraini: Hai ragione: che uomo sono? Secondo te la tipa racconta molte palle: può essere...ma...che brava che è.
- Eliade: hai scritto delle cose talmente tangibili che fanno davvero pensare. 

SABINA: grazie!!!
Rita1197...mi faire da piangere...scusa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Riecccomi on-line. Sono passate un 2 o 3 ore e poco fa ho avuto modo di leggere le vostre risposte. La mia prima considerazione è che le risposte sono davvero molto veloci. Questo vuol dire che il forum "è vivo" e di questo ne sono davvero felice. Poi devo dirvi che dopo essere uscito dal lavoro (da dove ho scritto le risposte precedenti) fino ad ora, ho bevuto un pò di birre. La birra a me piace un casino, tanto che me la produco da solo in cantina, ma oggi come oggi ne ho bevuta un pò di più perchè forse così riesco a dormire tutta la notte senza risvegli strani con conseguente difficoltà ad addormentarsi.
> Poi:
> . Chaira Matraini: Hai ragione: che uomo sono? Secondo te la tipa racconta molte palle: può essere...ma...che brava che è.
> - Eliade: hai scritto delle cose talmente tangibili che fanno davvero pensare.
> ...



Non piangere dai...

beviti un'altra birra, vedrai che poi ti sentirai meglio

Anch'io adoro la birra!


----------



## oceansize (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> . Chaira Matraini: Hai ragione: che uomo sono? Secondo te la tipa racconta molte palle: può essere...ma...che brava che è.
> .


più che raccontare palle, diciamo che sta romanzando una storia che di romanzo ha ben poco. e tu ci stai cascando con tutte le scarpe.
la tua storia assomiglia a quella di un altro utente: il papero. lui stava per lasciare moglie e figli per una che diceva di amarlo ma che alla resa dei conti si è rivelata una traditrice seriale. che magari gli diceva delle cose, ma poi dall'altra parte si vuol credere a tutto pur di avere "qualcosa".
le credi perché le vuoi credere. domandati perché e perché insegui un'illusione piuttosto che guardare in faccia la realtà e il tuo matrimonio.
nessuno qui dice che sia facile, ma è abbastanza chiaro che tutto ciò è una fuga momentanea dalla realtà.
poi credo che essendoci immersi sia molto difficile rendersene conto, ma il forum serve a questo :up:
e se verrà riaperto il vecchio forum vedrai che c'è un filo conduttore che accomuna gran parte delle storie simili alla tua.
ciao!


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Marzo 2011)

Uff. Ho scritto 2 volte una risposta lunghissima e nel cliccare l'invio mi richiede di fare il login, che avevo già fatto.


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Marzo 2011)

Aggiornamenti: stasera teoricamente avrei dovuto andare ad una cena organizzata da una comune amica, dove sia io che lei eravamo invitati. Teoricamente avrei dovuto lavorare ma potevo liberarmi. Lei mi manda un sms dove mi chiede se riesco a liberarmi per la cena. A me viene in mente come l'altro giorno voleva giustificare il fatto che questa domenica volesse andare in gita in montagna con i suoi 3 amici (uno dei quali è xxxx il suo ex amante). Lo ha fatto dicendomi che lei ogni tanto ha anche bisogno di vedersi con le vecchie comapgnìe, che con me sta benissimo ma se dopo 10 volte con me l'undicesima va con loro non devo avermene. "sai io ti voglio bene, ma come sempre nella mia vita è successo, ogni tanto mi sento satura e devo fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma tu per me resti sempre davanti". Allora, mentre uscivo dal lavoro ieri sera gli mando questo sms: "Senti. Io mi sarei anche liberato dall'impegno di lavoro. Ti assicuro che sono ipertranquillo ma non vengo. Hai detto che hai bisogno di desaturarti da me. Fallo. Ti assicuro che non lo dico da arrabbiato o ironicamente. Desaturati, è meglio per entrambi. Un bacio". Di solito lei è lenta a rispondere ai messaggi. A volte passano anche mezz'ore o un ora. A questo sms ha risposto 20 secondi dopo. Mi scrive: "posso chiamarti?" Mi chiama e mi dice che la cena organizzata dall'amica comune era comunque saltata. Poi mi dice che dove abita lei domani (oggi per chi legge) festeggiano nel pomeriggio il carnevale per le strade con assaggini vari culinari. Lei ci va con l'amica della cena e sua figlia di 18 anni. Mi chiede di andarci anch'io, al che rispondo: "Non vengo sai...hai letto il messaggio di prima no? Sei satura di me. Voglio che ti desaturi. Meglio che ci vediamo meno spesso ma quando ci vediamo voglio tu sia contenta di questo". Al che mi risponde: "si però visto che domenica non ci vediamo, ci vediamo sabato no?" Al che rispondo di sì. Mentre tornavo dal lavoro ieri sera, con in mente anche le vostre opinioni su questo forum mi arriva un suo sms: "so che ti costa e apprezzo moltissimo. Ne ho bisogno. Mi hai un pò spaventata ultimamente. Non sono cambiati i miei sentimenti nei tuoi confronti, ma non ci si può chiudere nella coppia come se il resto fosse cancellato e non esistesse altro interesse nella vita. Non sei troppo romantico in questo?"
Ragazzi e ragazze...aiutatemi a capire, che io sono troppo innamorato per essere razionale. Sabato la vedrò, ma so che qualcosa dentro di me comincia a muoversi, a cambiare. E' dura, ma devo farlo.


----------



## Rita1973 (4 Marzo 2011)

Ah Massimo oh meglio AH gladiatore....
me pare che ste a fa la fine de un sorcio....
ecco qui la Wikipedia il suo discorso

 Mi chiamo Massimo Decimo Meridio

Comandante dell'esercito del Nord (se non si riesce a comandare la propria vita vedo dura a comandare un esercito)
Generale delle Legioni Felix (vedi sopra)
Servo leale dell'unico vero imperatore, Marco Aurelio (servo semmai della bescera a cui interessa solo SE STESSA!!)
Padre di un figlio assassinato (stai uccidendo da solo a mano a mano l'animo tuo)
Marito di una moglie uccisa (idem vedi sopra... ti disperi per l'amante ma non pensi minimamente a come sta tua moglie.. mah...)

E avrò la mia vendetta, in questa vita o nell'altra.
(ecco V come Vedetta... riprendi la tua vita in mano!!!!!!! stica.. hai 40 anni sicuro?????)

Scusa ehhhhh ma a volte mi girano......


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2011)

ma è un gladiatore dei poveri se non ha capito di non essere in condizioni di pretendere fedeltà.
non è che ci sia molto altro da dire


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Marzo 2011)

Sapete cosa? Sono uno che si fida sempre e troppo degli altri. Oggi mi sento giù ma in un modo o nell'altro vedo di distrarmi, tra una passeggiata che vadfo a fare tra poco e il lavoro nel pomeriggio. E' vero: mi sono illuso che una che ha sempre tradito il marito, ora conoscendo me diventi una santa. Ma purtroppo la amo. Confido molto in ciò che leggo qui, per aiutarmi ad aprire gli occhi.


----------



## Rita1973 (4 Marzo 2011)

Cosa ami di questa donna............


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Cosa ami di questa donna............


Non lo so....non lo so...


----------



## Rita1973 (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo so....non lo so...


Cosa ti fa sentire.. come ti senti... (oltre rimbaccucchito scusami tanto ehhhhhhhh).... 
a volte ci si innamora semplicemnte della situazione.. non della persona...
il lupo finchè non prende il coniglio gli da la caccia... ehhhh e non vede che qwuel coniglio.....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti: stasera teoricamente avrei dovuto andare ad una cena organizzata da una comune amica, dove sia io che lei eravamo invitati. Teoricamente avrei dovuto lavorare ma potevo liberarmi. Lei mi manda un sms dove mi chiede se riesco a liberarmi per la cena. A me viene in mente come l'altro giorno voleva giustificare il fatto che questa domenica volesse andare in gita in montagna con i suoi 3 amici (uno dei quali è xxxx il suo ex amante). Lo ha fatto dicendomi che lei ogni tanto ha anche bisogno di vedersi con le vecchie comapgnìe, che con me sta benissimo ma se dopo 10 volte con me l'undicesima va con loro non devo avermene. "sai io ti voglio bene, ma come sempre nella mia vita è successo, ogni tanto mi sento satura e devo fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma tu per me resti sempre davanti". Allora, mentre uscivo dal lavoro ieri sera gli mando questo sms: "Senti. Io mi sarei anche liberato dall'impegno di lavoro. Ti assicuro che sono ipertranquillo ma non vengo. Hai detto che hai bisogno di desaturarti da me. Fallo. Ti assicuro che non lo dico da arrabbiato o ironicamente. Desaturati, è meglio per entrambi. Un bacio". Di solito lei è lenta a rispondere ai messaggi. A volte passano anche mezz'ore o un ora. A questo sms ha risposto 20 secondi dopo. Mi scrive: "posso chiamarti?" Mi chiama e mi dice che la cena organizzata dall'amica comune era comunque saltata. Poi mi dice che dove abita lei domani (oggi per chi legge) festeggiano nel pomeriggio il carnevale per le strade con assaggini vari culinari. Lei ci va con l'amica della cena e sua figlia di 18 anni. Mi chiede di andarci anch'io, al che rispondo: "Non vengo sai...hai letto il messaggio di prima no? Sei satura di me. Voglio che ti desaturi. Meglio che ci vediamo meno spesso ma quando ci vediamo voglio tu sia contenta di questo". Al che mi risponde: "si però visto che domenica non ci vediamo, ci vediamo sabato no?" Al che rispondo di sì. Mentre tornavo dal lavoro ieri sera, con in mente anche le vostre opinioni su questo forum mi arriva un suo sms: "so che ti costa e apprezzo moltissimo. Ne ho bisogno. Mi hai un pò spaventata ultimamente. Non sono cambiati i miei sentimenti nei tuoi confronti, ma non ci si può chiudere nella coppia come se il resto fosse cancellato e non esistesse altro interesse nella vita. Non sei troppo romantico in questo?"
> Ragazzi e ragazze...aiutatemi a capire, che io sono troppo innamorato per essere razionale. Sabato la vedrò, ma so che qualcosa dentro di me comincia a muoversi, a cambiare. E' dura, ma devo farlo.


Caro Massimo abbiamo in comune un'altra cosa,la passione sfrenata per la birra...ne bevo tanta anch'io.
SEnti ho letto velocemente,ma quella e'matta persa,parla di coppia,perche'voi sareste una coppia??
E'una donna molto pericolosa,non esiste che a 48 anni,con due figlie grandi,fare una roba simile,,io sono senza scrupoli,e non sono un giglio..ma cosi'non riuscirei,a ruoli inversi avere 3 o 4 donne assieme,assurdo....
Forse e'malata di sesso,e comunque e'assolutamente inaffidabile,e'la donna di tutti,se ti innamori di lei fai come quelli,ogni tanto si legge nel giornale,che si innamorano di una prostituta.
E'arrivata a dirti che se scopa ancora con i suoi amici che problema c'e'?
Ma ti rendi conto:tu,suo marito,quest'altro,e poi magari chissa'.....
Fermati finche'puoi....


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo so....non lo so...


 Buongiorno Massimo,
ho appena finito di leggere tutte le risposte....che dire....
vedi secondo me ti sei innamorato del modo in cui questa donna ti fa evadere dalla tua routine quotidiana...e ti sei innamorato forse del modo in cui fate "sesso" (visto che hai scritto che con tua moglie non funziona)

ma in tutto questo tu ti stai preoccupando di come possa stare tua moglie? pensi che si meriti di essere trattata cosi? 

Guarda devo dare ragione a Lothar in quello che ha scritto.....e ti rifaccio la domanda? tu sei davvero convinto che questa donna venga al letto solo con te? esce con i suoi ex amanti.....sta con suo marito....e tu credi a sta stronzata?


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Sapete cosa?* Sono uno che si fida sempre e troppo degli altr*i. Oggi mi sento giù ma in un modo o nell'altro vedo di distrarmi, tra una passeggiata che vadfo a fare tra poco e il lavoro nel pomeriggio. E' vero: mi sono illuso che una che ha sempre tradito il marito, ora conoscendo me diventi una santa. Ma purtroppo la amo. Confido molto in ciò che leggo qui, per aiutarmi ad aprire gli occhi.


povera anima candidamiiiii


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non li ha da anni. E su questo non ho dubbi.


Allora è almeno 2 o 3 in media alla settimana, poi ci sei tu e probabilmenbte anche altri 2 amanti da gestirsi bene. In poche parole una che ci sa fare.
Ma che devi essere geloso? Saresti geloso di una mignotta? E allora perchè esserlo della amante che è una mignotta gratuita???


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora è almeno 2 o 3 in media alla settimana, poi ci sei tu e probabilmenbte anche altri 2 amanti da gestirsi bene. In poche parole una che ci sa fare.
> Ma che devi essere geloso? Saresti geloso di una mignotta? E allora perchè esserlo della amante che è una mignotta gratuita???


 Daniè t'aspettavamo già da ieri! 
come va?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> SEnti ho letto velocemente,ma quella e'matta persa,parla di coppia,perche'voi sareste una coppia??


Non è matta persa lei. E troppo tonto (scusa Massimo, ma ogni tanto una bela secchiata d'acqua freddo ci vuole) lui. Lei invece mi sembra fin troppo trasparente negli atteggiamenti e nelle intenzioni.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora è almeno 2 o 3 in media alla settimana, poi ci sei tu e probabilmenbte anche altri 2 amanti da gestirsi bene. In poche parole una che ci sa fare.
> Ma che devi essere geloso? Saresti geloso di una mignotta? E allora perchè esserlo della amante che è una mignotta gratuita???


Bella Daniela...la mignotta gratis
Sai che la cosa prospetta risvolti sanitari...curiosi...io una tipa cosi'avrei paura anche solo a baciarla..pensa,pur con tutte le precauzioni,che spero Massimo adoperi,scoparla...


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è matta persa lei. E troppo tonto (scusa Massimo, ma ogni tanto una bela secchiata d'acqua freddo ci vuole) lui. Lei invece mi sembra fin troppo trasparente negli atteggiamenti e nelle intenzioni.


 secondo me non è tonto...ma s'è talmente tanto rinco con questa che non riesce proprio a guardare oltre!


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bella Daniela...la mignotta gratis
> Sai che la cosa prospetta risvolti sanitari...curiosi...io una tipa cosi'avrei paura anche solo a baciarla..pensa,pur con tutte le precauzioni,che spero Massimo adoperi,scoparla...


 esattamente come per baciare tipi come te,santapaperinadavelletri:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Che brutta piega che sta prendendo questo 3d  .


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che brutta piega che sta prendendo questo 3d  .


 dici???? :cappelli:


----------



## Sabina (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti: stasera teoricamente avrei dovuto andare ad una cena organizzata da una comune amica, dove sia io che lei eravamo invitati. Teoricamente avrei dovuto lavorare ma potevo liberarmi. Lei mi manda un sms dove mi chiede se riesco a liberarmi per la cena. A me viene in mente come l'altro giorno voleva giustificare il fatto che questa domenica volesse andare in gita in montagna con i suoi 3 amici (uno dei quali è xxxx il suo ex amante). Lo ha fatto dicendomi che lei ogni tanto ha anche bisogno di vedersi con le vecchie comapgnìe, che con me sta benissimo ma se dopo 10 volte con me l'undicesima va con loro non devo avermene. "sai io ti voglio bene, ma come sempre nella mia vita è successo, ogni tanto mi sento satura e devo fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma tu per me resti sempre davanti". Allora, mentre uscivo dal lavoro ieri sera gli mando questo sms: "Senti. Io mi sarei anche liberato dall'impegno di lavoro. Ti assicuro che sono ipertranquillo ma non vengo. Hai detto che hai bisogno di desaturarti da me. Fallo. Ti assicuro che non lo dico da arrabbiato o ironicamente. Desaturati, è meglio per entrambi. Un bacio". Di solito lei è lenta a rispondere ai messaggi. A volte passano anche mezz'ore o un ora. A questo sms ha risposto 20 secondi dopo. Mi scrive: "posso chiamarti?" Mi chiama e mi dice che la cena organizzata dall'amica comune era comunque saltata. Poi mi dice che dove abita lei domani (oggi per chi legge) festeggiano nel pomeriggio il carnevale per le strade con assaggini vari culinari. Lei ci va con l'amica della cena e sua figlia di 18 anni. Mi chiede di andarci anch'io, al che rispondo: "Non vengo sai...hai letto il messaggio di prima no? Sei satura di me. Voglio che ti desaturi. Meglio che ci vediamo meno spesso ma quando ci vediamo voglio tu sia contenta di questo". Al che mi risponde: "si però visto che domenica non ci vediamo, ci vediamo sabato no?" Al che rispondo di sì. Mentre tornavo dal lavoro ieri sera, con in mente anche le vostre opinioni su questo forum mi arriva un suo sms: "so che ti costa e apprezzo moltissimo. Ne ho bisogno. Mi hai un pò spaventata ultimamente. Non sono cambiati i miei sentimenti nei tuoi confronti, ma non ci si può chiudere nella coppia come se il resto fosse cancellato e non esistesse altro interesse nella vita. Non sei troppo romantico in questo?"
> Ragazzi e ragazze...aiutatemi a capire, che io sono troppo innamorato per essere razionale. Sabato la vedrò, ma so che qualcosa dentro di me comincia a muoversi, a cambiare. E' dura, ma devo farlo.


Scusa, non le devi dire che non la vuoi vedere perché "lei e' satura di te". Esprime comunque la tua forte dipendenza da lei. Tu devi staccarti un po' da lei, vederla meno spesso ma dirle "oggi non posso perché lavoro" "o perché esco con mia moglie". E la prossima domenica vai tu in montagna con TUOI amici e amiche. Torna indietro di 10 passi, fai l'uomo non il bambolotto. Sei un uomo maturo, non un ragazzino...  Se lei ci tiene a te li vedrai i risultati. Dolce e disponibile ma con i tuoi impegni ed interessi.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2011)

Simy, io sto bene, sono adesso in laboratorio, ma ho a casa mia la morosa e quindi evito le mie invettive. Permane in me un senso di vuoto quando leggo queste cose, una moglie relegata a colf perchènon godereccia come una puttana e mentre un uomo potrebbe e dovrebbe chiedere alla moglie di eliminare certi preconcetti probabilmente sbagliati che fa? Se ne va con una che si vive la vita facendo da cilindro per tanti pistoni. Ha bisogno di desaturarsi e parla così razionalmente che mi ricorda un'altra donna che mi ha fatto pensare, che usava le parole per portarti dove voleva e ti fotteva se non le dicevi di no.


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, io sto bene, sono adesso in laboratorio, ma ho a casa mia la morosa e quindi evito le mie invettive. Permane in me un senso di vuoto quando leggo queste cose, una moglie relegata a colf perchènon godereccia come una puttana e mentre un uomo potrebbe e dovrebbe chiedere alla moglie di eliminare certi preconcetti probabilmente sbagliati che fa? Se ne va con una che si vive la vita facendo da cilindro per tanti pistoni. Ha bisogno di desaturarsi e parla così razionalmente che mi ricorda un'altra donna che mi ha fatto pensare, che usava le parole per portarti dove voleva e ti fotteva se non le dicevi di no.


 Ciao,
sono contenta che stai bene! ..
bè si devo ammettere che questa è una brutta storia....speriamo che Massimo apra gli occhi e capisca l'errore che sta facendo!
buona giornata


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Urka. Ho appena scritto e ci sono già 2 risposte. Allora, ho omesso una cosa: lei ha sempre etto che il marito era uno che secondo lei non pensava più a fare sesso e che da anni lo vedeva così come una figura solo affettiva, lo vedeva anche vecchio. Che del marito non gli importi nulla lo so per certo, tanto che dormono in stanze separate da anni perchè lui russa molto. Una volta mi ha invitato a casa sua e mi ha fatto vedere tutte stanze infatti. In altra occasione siamo andati in gita io e lei ed ha portato la figlia di 18 anni, dicendogli che ero uno dei tanti amici del walking. 2 mesi fa poi ha scoperto una cosa: mi chiama dicendomi che ha scoperto che il marito gli fa le corna con una che lavora con lui. Per qualche giorno era molto nervosa e mi diceva: "non farci caso, è che sai, non me lo sarei mai aspettato". Poi dopo qualche giorno ha digerito la cosa. Ora dice che le risulta sempre più pesante restare in quella casa e che stare con lui così le risulta pesante. La settimana scorsa si sono incontrati sulla porta di casa all'una di notte, ognuno che tornava dalla sua storia e si sono salutati con un ciao e via ognuno nella sua stanza. Non lo so se accetterei una vita a 2 con lei. Ammetto che mi piacerebbe ma non credo sopporterei una vita da "perenne preoccupato". Insomma: vorrei capire se di lei potrei nell'eventualità di tale ipotesi fidarmi. Ad averne la certezza potrei cercare di prendere una qualche decisione. Insieme stiamo davvero bene e ci divertiamo molto: ci piace andare a fare le gite, mangiare in localini, fare anche qualche bevutina (che non disprezzo mai). Ieri mi ha detto: "senti, se dopo 10 uscite di walking con te, una la faccio con i vecchi amici non credo di chiedere troppo". Poi ha aggiunto: "guarda che se tanto ti preoccupa puoi venire anche tu". Ma sa che il tizio xxxx non mi sarebbe simpatico di sicuro, essendo stato un suo amante. L'altra volta che avevano fatto la gita a 4, una volta che si sono separati tutti e 4 mi ha subito telefonato per farmi capire che era in macchina da sola e l'ho apprezzato.
> Ragazzi: non voglio finire nella m.....!


finirò di leggere dopo, scoprendo che ti hanno già detto le stesse cose

da tua moglie prendi l'accudimento
dall'amante il sesso

in entrambe c'è un profilo che non apprezzi

in realtà non ami nessuna delle 2
prendi da entrambe un pezzetto

l'unica cosa dignitosa che potresti  fare è lasciar libera tua moglie e facilmente troverà un uomo che la ami e la apprezzi come merita

chiedi la separazione senza dirle che hai un'altra
inutile darle questo dolore in più

poi continua a frequentare da single la tua amica
tra qualche tempo non ti piacerà più: la vedrai troppo vecchia, senza la clandestinità e la trasgressione ci sarà meno gusto e la consapevolezza di poter fare la fine di suo marito farà il resto


magari nel frattempo maturerai al punto di capire che se una donna ama te nonostante i difetti che certamente hai (come tutti), forse merita di essere amata nello stesso modo
e riuscirai ad amare in maniera meno adolescenziale


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto....con la tipa il rapporto sarebbe più equo e solidale


senz'altro


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco, questa e' una stonzata ... mio marito e' piu' giovane di me di ben 14 anni, eppure stiamo insieme da quasi 30 anni


non basta il dato anagrafico per mettere sullo stesso piano 2 storie


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh sì!

ma anche fosse .... :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A leggere le vostre risposte sto un pò meglio. Perchè penso a *cose che da solo invece, cerco volontariamente di allontanare solo perchè la mia mente non le vorrebbe sentire, non le vorrebbe accettare.* Credo proprio che ad essere innamorati si formino delle fette di salame che chiudono pian piano gli occhi. Però come ho detto...al momento non riesco ad immaginarmi di non vederla più.


un classico


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Motivato e tosto,deve capire che a mollarla ci metti 1 nano secondo...


la preoccuperà solo per la ferita all'autostima e poi gliela farà pagar cara

l'impressione è che ben sa di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico e nessuna difficoltà ad usarlo
guarda come gestisce il rapporto col marito: sa prendere quel che vuole dove decide di prenderselo

l'unico consiglio serio sarebbe: lucchettare questa vicenda e decidere di cercarsene un'altra
(ma lui non lo farà, credo)


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa, ti avevo fatto una domanda ma non mi sembra che tu abbia risposto... o forse sì ma mi sono persa. Hai preso in considerazione l'idea di separarti? Le palle un uomo non le tira fuori a letto con l'amante. Fare sesso come un animale lo sanno fare tutti, uomini e donne. Non ci vuole un grande talento.
> 
> Ci vuole più coraggio a capire che il proprio matrimonio è in crisi e che è ora di affrontare il problema. E non tanto perchè hai un'amante, quanto perchè ami un'altra e impazzisci di gelosia per lei. Mi pare che tua moglie abbia il diritto di saperlo e, magari, rifarsi una vita. O, quantomeno, giocare ad armi pari. Non hai idea di quanto cambi la visione del mondo quando sai di essere stata tradita. Per me è stata una rinascita, una vera opportunità per misurarmi con me stessa.


non ce l'ha questo coraggio
come non avrà il coraggio di capire che è già un birillo nelle mani dell'altra


----------



## Sabina (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> finirò di leggere dopo, scoprendo che ti hanno già detto le stesse cose
> 
> da tua moglie prendi l'accudimento
> dall'amante il sesso
> ...


Quoto tutto!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tubarao ha scritto la cosa piu'intelligente della serata;io farei cosi',oppure anche,magari soffrirai ma va'fatto,falle vedere che per te e'solo una troia da montare ogni tanto...alle volte serve...


immagino che tu possa usare quell'epiteto in senso figurato 
eppure questo tentativo di comprenderti mi si rimpone

ma a prescindere da questo
non è il consiglio giusto, secondo me, per questo utente

dei 2 chi ha più palle è senz'altro lei
se lui dovesse fare qualcosa che non le aggrada, sarà pesantemente lui a rosolare a fuoco lento
tra l'altro, è lui quello dei 2 che rischia di rientrare a casa e trovare le valige sul pianerottolo
è sua moglie quella che potrebbe soffrire come un cane se l'altra non sarà soddisfatta della sua condotta

lui può solo scegliere (forse) se azzerbinarsi o chiudere la storia

perchè trattare da troia chi si comporta come lui con maggior consapevolezza?
perchè trattare da troia chi si comporta come te che peraltro ti senti aggredito da chiunque non ti condivide?
tu ti atteggi a strafigo rotfl e lei sarebbe una troia? :blank:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me fai tanta pena e rabbia allo stesso tempo.
> Rabbia perché se lei fosse una persona con tutte le crisi del caso e tanto dispiaciuta per il marito e per l'amante, non esiteresti a lasciare tua moglie.
> Invece quello che ti frega sono le corna che potresti ricevere (passeresti automaticamente al posto del marito), usi due pesi e due misure.
> 
> ...


straquoto
omaggio
approvo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, Sabina.
> 
> Questo è stato contento di scopare con una donna perchè "ci stava"
> e adesso vorrebbe che la medesima gli fosse fedele?
> ...


intanto ti approvo

poi un accordo lo troveremo :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> più che raccontare palle, diciamo che sta romanzando una storia che di romanzo ha ben poco. e tu ci stai cascando con tutte le scarpe.
> *la tua storia assomiglia a quella di un altro utente: il papero*. lui stava per lasciare moglie e figli per una che diceva di amarlo ma che alla resa dei conti si è rivelata una traditrice seriale. che magari gli diceva delle cose, ma poi dall'altra parte si vuol credere a tutto pur di avere "qualcosa".
> le credi perché le vuoi credere. domandati perché e perché insegui un'illusione piuttosto che guardare in faccia la realtà e il tuo matrimonio.
> nessuno qui dice che sia facile, ma è abbastanza chiaro che tutto ciò è una fuga momentanea dalla realtà.
> ...


tutto giusto
e anch'io ho pensato al papero
ma l'impressione è che massimo stia messo peggio


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Sapete cosa? Sono uno che si fida sempre e troppo degli altri. Oggi mi sento giù ma in un modo o nell'altro vedo di distrarmi, tra una passeggiata che vadfo a fare tra poco e il lavoro nel pomeriggio. E' vero: *mi sono illuso che una che ha sempre tradito il marito, ora conoscendo me diventi una santa*. Ma purtroppo la amo. Confido molto in ciò che leggo qui, per aiutarmi ad aprire gli occhi.


no, non ti sei illuso (sai bene che così non è)
ma ti piacerebbe credere che puoi cambiarla
tu la consideri nel modo che lothar ha detto
e ti piacerebbe aver il trofeo: la troia che per amor tuo e per la maestria del tuo pisello diventa monogama


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

uff! che fatica!
ma quanto scrivete?


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, non ti sei illuso (sai bene che così non è)
> ma ti piacerebbe credere che puoi cambiarla
> tu la consideri nel modo che lothar ha detto
> e ti piacerebbe aver il trofeo: la troia che per amor tuo e per la maestria del tuo pisello diventa monogama


 straquoto:up:

......ma non ci staremo andando giù un pò pesantucci....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> *Guarda devo dare ragione a Lothar in quello che ha scritto*.....e ti rifaccio la domanda? tu sei davvero convinto che questa donna venga al letto solo con te? esce con i suoi ex amanti.....sta con suo marito....e tu credi a sta stronzata?


Simy!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Massimo abbiamo in comune un'altra cosa,la passione sfrenata per la birra...ne bevo tanta anch'io.
> SEnti ho letto velocemente,ma quella e'matta persa,parla di coppia,perche'voi sareste una coppia??
> E'una donna molto pericolosa,non esiste che a 48 anni,con due figlie grandi,fare una roba simile,,*io sono senza scrupoli,e non sono un giglio..*ma cosi'non riuscirei,a ruoli inversi avere 3 o 4 donne assieme,assurdo....
> Forse e'malata di sesso,e comunque e'assolutamente inaffidabile,e'la donna di tutti,se ti innamori di lei fai come quelli,ogni tanto si legge nel giornale,che si innamorano di una prostituta.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma fammi ridere, tu sei solo un moralista del cazzo


Appunto, che problema c'è?


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bella Daniela...la mignotta gratis
> Sai che la cosa prospetta risvolti sanitari...curiosi...io una tipa cosi'avrei paura anche solo a baciarla..pensa,pur con tutte le precauzioni,che spero Massimo adoperi,scoparla...


ma tu  prendi precauzioni?

perchè non è che trombi con Santa Maria Goretti eh?


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Simy!!!!


 ....ho esagerato vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu prendi precauzioni?
> 
> perchè non è che trombi con Santa Maria Goretti eh?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ....ho esagerato vero?:rotfl:


per niente :up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> immagino che tu possa usare quell'epiteto in senso figurato
> eppure questo tentativo di comprenderti mi si rimpone
> 
> ma a prescindere da questo
> ...


Vedi io non concordo con niente di quello che scrivi.
Io non corro dietro a tutte le donne che vedo,invece la zoccola perde la testa per 4 o 5 maschi assieme,non aggredisco nessuno e'una tua ilazione,e non mi sono mai atteggiato a strafigo,dico solo quello che penso,punto.
Non capisco cosa tu abbia contro l'epiteto troia.Lo so'e'volgare e brutto,ma visto la tipa, calza a pennello.
In quanto a Massimo,peggio per lui,al mondo servono anche gli invorniti...sono essenzial..guai se tutti fossero volpi..
Poi Amoremio se ti diverti,continua ad attaccarmi,non dormiro'la notte dallla rabbia..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per niente :up:


 :forza:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi io non concordo con niente di quello che scrivi.
> Io non corro dietro a tutte le donne che vedo,invece* la zoccola perde la testa per 4 o 5 maschi assieme*,non aggredisco nessuno e'una tua ilazione,e non mi sono mai atteggiato a strafigo,dico solo quello che penso,punto.
> Non capisco cosa tu abbia contro l'epiteto troia.Lo so'e'volgare e brutto,ma visto la tipa, calza a pennello.
> In quanto a Massimo,peggio per lui,al mondo servono anche gli invorniti...sono essenzial..guai se tutti fossero volpi..
> Poi Amoremio se ti diverti,continua ad attaccarmi,non dormiro'la notte dallla rabbia..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Guarda che  l'unica testa che si è persa, qui, è quella di massimo.

Ma dimmi...avevi madre, sorelle maggiori, nonne e una nutrice che ti picchiavano tutte assieme, da piccolo?

perchè, per avercela così con le donne.....:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu prendi precauzioni?
> 
> perchè non è che trombi con Santa Maria Goretti eh?


 

Vedi quanto ci mette a venir fuori che la tipa tromba solo con lui.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi io non concordo con niente di quello che scrivi.
> Io non corro dietro a tutte le donne che vedo,invece
> *1.* la zoccola perde la testa per 4 o 5 maschi assieme,
> *2. *non aggredisco nessuno e'una tua ilazione,e
> ...


*1. *l'amante di massimo, fino a prova contraria, tromba con uno alla volta
*2. *non ho detto che aggredisci ma che ti sei sentito aggredito (d'altronde non fai altro che lamentarti di come sei stato accolto)
*3.* ho usato strafigo nel senso di trombeur de femmes, ma comunque, leggendo gli interventi di molti altri utenti, è ragionevole ritenere che non è una mia personale ed esclusiva impressione che tu ti faccia (inspiegabilmente) un vanto di esser ciò che sei 
*4. *non mi diverto
ma trovo squallido il tuo comportamento da beghina moralista, con sentenze a pene di segugio su chi non fa altro che quel che fai tu
un minimo di coerenza 
e comunque c'è modo e modo di dire le cose


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che l'unica testa che si è persa, qui, è quella di massimo.
> 
> Ma dimmi...avevi *madre, sorelle maggiori, nonne e una nutrice che ti picchiavano tutte assieme*, da piccolo?
> 
> perchè, per avercela così con le donne.....:carneval:


 
 già
potrebbe essere una spiegazione


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedi quanto ci mette a venir fuori che la tipa tromba solo con lui.


ma come ho fatto a non pensarci? :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *1. *l'amante di massimo, fino a prova contraria, tromba con uno alla volta
> *2. *non ho detto che aggredisci ma che ti sei sentito aggredito (d'altronde non fai altro che lamentarti di come sei stato accolto)
> *3.* ho usato strafigo nel senso di *trombeur de femmes*, ma comunque, leggendo gli interventi di molti altri utenti, è ragionevole ritenere che non è una mia personale ed esclusiva impressione che tu ti faccia (inspiegabilmente) un vanto di esser ciò che sei
> *4. *non mi diverto
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  gli addominali reclamano pietà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma come ho fatto a non pensarci? :mexican:


Tromba solo con lui mentre è con lui, ça va sans dire  :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tromba solo con lui mentre è con lui, ça va sans dire :mrgreen:


e poi va a divertirsi :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2011)

C'è una lato molto triste in tutto ciò....


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è una lato molto triste in tutto ciò....


sì, la moglie all'oscuro di tutto questo.
e lo squallore di certi ragionamenti che offendono la sensibilità della gente, perlomeno la mia.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è una lato molto triste in tutto ciò....


più d'uno

a cosa ti riferisci in particolare?


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è una lato molto triste in tutto ciò....



Vero! :up: ... schiavismo da figa? :updue:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero! :up: ... schiavismo da figa? :updue:




what?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più d'uno
> 
> a cosa ti riferisci in particolare?


Fra i tanti: che la donna incontrata da Massimo farebbe e sarebbe la felicità di molti uomini; e chi la incontra ? Uno che se ne innamora :incazzato:

Qui qualcuno decisamente si diverte a mischiare la secenggiatura....non ci sono altre spiegazioni. :mrgreen:

E dopo quest'ultima ca...ta....buon Week End a tutti :up:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> what?



OK, ho detto una cazzata, va meglio cosi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, ho detto una cazzata, va meglio cosi? :mrgreen:


 
pensa che io nel frattempo ti avevo pure trovato un'interpretazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vedi quanto ci mette a venir fuori che la tipa tromba solo con lui.


 
Curiosita':tu la difendi,la signora allegra perche'fai lo stesso?
Io Chiara non sono moralista,credo che ci debba essere un limite,sai io ricordo quando ero...piu'giovaneesistevano quelle che si passano tutti i maschi della compagnia,e ci stava.....a 20 anni.
Ma una che ne ha 48.marito e figli......
Piuttosto lancio una provocazione;alzi la mano chi,nel forum,leggendo 
 il racconto di Massimo,non abbia avuto l'impressione che creato ad arte????


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Curiosita':tu la difendi,la signora allegra perche'fai lo stesso?
> Io Chiara non sono moralista,credo che ci debba essere un limite,sai io ricordo quando ero...piu'giovaneesistevano quelle che si passano tutti i maschi della compagnia,e ci stava.....a 20 anni.
> Ma una che ne ha 48.marito e figli......
> Piuttosto lancio una provocazione;*alzi la mano chi,nel forum,leggendo *
> *il racconto di Massimo,non abbia avuto l'impressione che creato ad arte??*??


 se vuoi anche due


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fra i tanti: che la donna incontrata da Massimo farebbe e sarebbe la felicità di molti uomini; e chi la incontra ? Uno che se ne innamora :incazzato:
> 
> *Qui qualcuno decisamente si diverte a mischiare la secenggiatura....non ci sono altre spiegazioni*. :mrgreen:
> 
> E dopo quest'ultima ca...ta....buon Week End a tutti :up:


pensa che qui in ufficio c'è una collaboratrice che ha fatto la felicità di molti
eppure uno per lei ha lasciato sua moglie (bella e giovane)
sembrava quasi che lei potesse lasciare suo marito (gran bell'uomo), sembrava presa da quell'amante 
per un po' sono stati assenti entrambi
poi lui ha chiesto il trasferimento
lei è tornata: sta ancora con suo marito e dopo un annetto ha ripreso le sue attività extraconiugale
la moglie dell'altro ora ha un nuovo compagno ed è rifiorita


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Marzo 2011)

E la cosa strana è che un po' chiunque abbia letto finora ha un suo perchè, ed è difficile che io dia ragione a qualcuno, anche perchè di solito preferisco i miei cari dubbi alle certezze degli altri, forse.
E se il tradimento fosse un elefante, anche chi si staglia roccioso a gridare di sapere tutto, non sarebbe lui come un cieco che tocca il pachiderma e, mentre ne afferra la proboscide, urla sicuro che il tradimento è una proboscide, o, magari, come quell'altro che toccando una zanna, asserisce che il tradimento è senza dubbio una solida zanna, o, ancora, come un terzo cieco che, toccandone la coda, mormora schifato agli altri che si sbagliano e il tradimento è solo una coda?
Ma esso non è solo la proboscide, la zanna e la coda, certo queste parti ci sono, ma è anche molto altro ancora, più di quanto le mani possono toccare.
E chi ha la bocca rotta d'amore piange e ulula.
E chi sgrana il rosario si flagella.
E chi crede di sapere descrive l'universo guardando la luna nel pozzo.

E' più o meno per questo che chi si vanta di avere l'intelligenza e snocciola le regole da scolpire sulle tavole della legge agli altri mi fa sorridere.
Perchè le certezze sono più figlie della fortuna che della propria bravura, e l'essere riusciti a nascondere un ridicolo tradimento ad un marito distratto, a dei figli troppo piccoli e a degli amici troppo superficiali non è nè motivo di vanto nè esperienza illuminante per le vite altrui.
Se, mettendo in macchina un arbre magique alla vaniglia, non ho mai fatto un frontale con una mucca, andrei cauto a strombazzare ai quattro venti che la vaniglia tiene lontane le mucche...
Che sarebbero cambiate, e di molto, le vite di tanti solenni soloni solerti che pascolano qui dentro se un accidente avesse svelato chi c'era nell'armadio, o nella rubrica telefonica sotto il nome Idraulico o, magari, in certi sguardi pieni di fregola.
E dire che non ci si deve innamorare mai, solo perchè a qualcuno non è mai successo, non è di alcuno stimolo per chi vuol collaudare nè di alcun freno per chi sta lasciandosi andare.
I meriti vadano ascritti ai meritevoli, e le fortune ai fortunati.

Nessuna tavola della legge può prescrivere la fortuna.

Quando la buona sorte manca, allora sì, un buon cervello ben oliato viene in soccorso.

Colui al quale è stata sempre servita la colazione a letto non dovrebbe scrivere un manuale sull'accattonaggio, nè l'indigente dovrebbe mai leggerne uno di tanto inaffidabile autore.

Ovviamente l'autore veramente esperto si guarderebbe dallo scrivere un manuale, al più darebbe qualche minuto consiglio, perchè i piedi di diversi viandanti per diversi sentieri non calcheranno mai lo stesso terreno, pur volendo andare nella stessa città.

E, chiunque ha la mani troppo piccole per toccare un elefante tutto intero!

Checché se ne dica...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Curiosita':tu la difendi,la signora allegra perche'fai lo stesso?
> Io Chiara non sono moralista,credo che ci debba essere un limite,sai io ricordo quando ero...piu'giovaneesistevano quelle che si passano tutti i maschi della compagnia,e ci stava.....a 20 anni.
> Ma una che ne ha 48.marito e figli......
> Piuttosto lancio una provocazione;*alzi la mano chi,nel forum,leggendo *
> *il racconto di Massimo,non abbia avuto l'impressione che creato ad arte????*


ma non importa

anche di te lo si è pensato

admin non gradisce che si facciano indagini pubbliche su cloni troll ecc.

si risponde facendo come se ...

(tra l'altro non è dei più incredibili)


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E la cosa strana è che un po' chiunque abbia letto finora ha un suo perchè, ed è difficile che io dia ragione a qualcuno, anche perchè di solito preferisco i miei cari dubbi alle certezze degli altri, forse.
> E se il tradimento fosse un elefante, anche chi si staglia roccioso a gridare di sapere tutto, non sarebbe lui come un cieco che tocca il pachiderma e, mentre ne afferra la proboscide, urla sicuro che il tradimento è una proboscide, o, magari, come quell'altro che toccando una zanna, asserisce che il tradimento è senza dubbio una solida zanna, o, ancora, come un terzo cieco che, toccandone la coda, mormora schifato agli altri che si sbagliano e il tradimento è solo una coda?
> Ma esso non è solo la proboscide, la zanna e la coda, certo queste parti ci sono, ma è anche molto altro ancora, più di quanto le mani possono toccare.
> E chi ha la bocca rotta d'amore piange e ulula.
> ...


 vale sempre la pena leggerti


----------



## Sabina (4 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è una lato molto triste in tutto ciò....


Lo penso anch'io.
Sono dell'idea che qualsiasi storia racconti un utente che scrive per avere aiuto vada trattato diversamente. Mi metto nei suoi panni. Ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose, ma il modo con cui uno lo fa può cambiare la reazione del ricevente da un opposto all'altro.


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eliade: hai scritto delle cose talmente tangibili che fanno davvero pensare.


Allora forse dovresti pensarci.

Visto e considerato che, comunque, il tuo desiderio è quello è quello di amare liberamente questa donna..potresti iniziare col farlo lasciando tua moglie (che non si merita, indipendentemente dalle tue/sue esigenze sessuali) un marito che è assente e ama un'altra.
:condom:


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eliade: hai scritto delle cose talmente tangibili che fanno davvero pensare.


Allora forse dovresti pensarci.

Visto e considerato che, comunque, il tuo desiderio è quello è quello di amare liberamente questa donna..potresti iniziare col farlo lasciando tua moglie (che non si merita, indipendentemente dalle tue/sue esigenze sessuali) un marito che è assente e ama un'altra.
:condom:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

*La ristosta*



Eliade ha detto:


> Allora forse dovresti pensarci.
> 
> Visto e considerato che, comunque, il tuo desiderio è quello è quello di amare liberamente questa donna..potresti iniziare col farlo lasciando tua moglie (che non si merita, indipendentemente dalle tue/sue esigenze sessuali) un marito che è assente e ama un'altra.
> :condom:



Bastava una volta, due volte e' un po troppo :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bastava una volta, due volte e' un po troppo :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 Quisquiglie. 
E' che vedo continua a concentrarsi sull'amante: mi tradirà o no? Mi ama o no?
Tutte domande e ipotesi su di lei quando lui è ancora sposato!


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quisquiglie.
> E' che vedo continua a concentrarsi sull'amante: mi tradirà o no? *Mi ama o no?*
> Tutte domande e ipotesi su di lei quando lui è ancora sposato!


*Doniamogli una*










​


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Doniamogli una*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo, marì!!!! metti che poi gli esce "mi ama"...e chi lo recupera più??? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nooooo, marì!!!! metti che poi gli esce "mi ama"...e chi lo recupera più??? :carneval:



... hai ragione ... meglio essere cauti :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vi rendete conto quanto male sta CHI viene lasciato per un'altra persona?
> L'avete mai provato?
> Facile lasciare per chi vuole rompere un rapporto, facilissimo...lascia no?
> Ma pensiamo a chi deve subire questa decisione presa da uno dei due.


Certo che ci si rende conto. Ti rendi conto di quanto sia deprimente stare con una persona che non ti ama più?


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cioè, Sabina.
> 
> Questo è stato contento di scopare con una donna perchè "ci stava"
> e adesso vorrebbe che la medesima gli fosse fedele?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Curiosita':tu la difendi,la signora allegra perche'fai lo stesso?
> Io Chiara non sono moralista,credo che ci debba essere un limite,sai io ricordo quando ero...piu'giovaneesistevano quelle che si passano tutti i maschi della compagnia,e ci stava.....a 20 anni.
> Ma una che ne ha 48.marito e figli......
> Piuttosto lancio una provocazione;alzi la mano chi,nel forum,leggendo
> il racconto di Massimo,non abbia avuto l'impressione che creato ad arte????


No, lothar...ti assicuro che mi piacerebbe davvero essere uno che da dietro la tastiera si sta divertendo ad inventare fandonie. Invece la storia è vera, è attuale e mi fa davvero soffrire. Non mi permetterei mai di prendervi a tutti per il c...o, anche se non vi conosco fisicamente. Oggi non mi sono fatto sentire da lei , neanche tramite sms e nel primo pomeriggio mi ha telefonato lei. Ha parlato un pò del più e del meno e mi ha detto se domani allora ci vediamo per una uscita di nordik walking. Domattina allora ci vedremo ed andremo a fare questa gita. Io comunque sento davvero che qualcosa è cambiato dentro di me nei suoi confronti. Andrò a fare questa gita che durerà circa 4-5 ore e poi lo so già, faremo l'amore in macchina come sempre. Ma io avrò sempre in mente che il giorno dopo lei andrà con gli altri 3, uno dei quali un suo ex, a fare un altro giro. Questi giri in montagna dovete capire che non sono giretti tanto per fare, ma attività fisica semi-professionale. Sia io che lei facciamo anche delle gare agonistiche di detto sport, per cui un 2-3 volte la settimana bisogna darci dentro, lavoro o non lavoro. Lei ancora non lo sa ma io davvero ho già cambiato il mio modo di vedere le cose. Da quando? Da ieri. Da quando leggo le vostre risposte. Sarò tonto lo ammetto, ma ho bisogno di sentire pareri altrui, perchè come vi ho già detto, con la mia testa non riesco davvero più ad essere razionale. Mia moglie? Provo un grande senso di colpa nei suoi confronti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> finirò di leggere dopo, scoprendo che ti hanno già detto le stesse cose
> 
> da tua moglie prendi l'accudimento
> dall'amante il sesso
> ...


Nel rosso sicura?
Mah...le donne lasciate, non hanno tanto in mente di nuovo l'amore eh? Mah...mah...

Concordo sull'innamoramento adolescenziale.
Ma può capitare no?
Anche a 60 anni se si ha cuore...
Se non si ha cuore, si passa la vita, credendo di amare...ma in realtà...


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora forse dovresti pensarci.
> 
> Visto e considerato che, comunque, il tuo desiderio è quello è quello di amare liberamente questa donna..potresti iniziare col farlo lasciando tua moglie (che non si merita, indipendentemente dalle tue/sue esigenze sessuali) un marito che è assente e ama un'altra.
> :condom:


Vedi...purtroppo io non è che amo un altra e basta. Amo anche mia moglie. Il mio errore è stato di essere un suino (ebbene sì) al quale piace fare del bel sesso. Purtroppo con mia moglie questo non posso farlo e con l'amante sì. Poi ammetto comunque che il coglione sono io perchè avrei dovuto scoparmela e basta. Invece mi piace pensare all'amante come ad una fidanzata, con la quale fare cose e progetti. Mi rendo conto che questo lo si potrebbe fare se non fosse un amante come quella che mi sono trovato. A lei piace molto il sesso come a me. Quando lo facciamo mi accorgo che davvero ci gode molto. Non ho mai trovato una che ci gode come lei, davvero. Forse è per questo che è portata a tradire il marito. A volte mi ha raccontato di situazioni sue passate dove ha avuto rapporti extraconiugali e mi spaventava alquanto quello che mi diceva. Mi chiedo peraltro il perchè me lo venisse a dire così apertamente. Non più di 10 giorni fa ha detto che secondo lei il luogo comune di avere un solo compagno nella vita è una cosa contro natura. Secondo lei la natura umana va contro il matrimonio e la monogamia. Queste sono parole sue. Poi viene a dirmi9 che avendo me a lei non serve altro. Mah...penso proprio che sia una bella bugiarda. Ed è per questo che ne sono diventato addirittura geloso. E lo so ragazzi...lo so che sto sbagliando...solo che è più forte di me. Nonostante tutto non riesco a starle lontano. Ora mi guadagnerò l'antipatia di tutte le donne qui dentro, ma sto pensando che l'unico modo per riuscire ad allontanarla dalla mia testa, sia trovare un altra da scopare, ma stando ben attento a non farmi prendere con la testa stavolta. Direte: e la moglie??? Lo so, che c'è pure lei, ma se voglio provare a liberarmi di quella donna, forse l'unico modo è distrarmi scopandone un altra. Alè...ora sparate pure a raso zero.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No, lothar...ti assicuro che mi piacerebbe davvero essere uno che da dietro la tastiera si sta divertendo ad inventare fandonie. Invece la storia è vera, è attuale e mi fa davvero soffrire. Non mi permetterei mai di prendervi a tutti per il c...o, anche se non vi conosco fisicamente. Oggi non mi sono fatto sentire da lei , neanche tramite sms e nel primo pomeriggio mi ha telefonato lei. Ha parlato un pò del più e del meno e mi ha detto se domani allora ci vediamo per una uscita di nordik walking. Domattina allora ci vedremo ed andremo a fare questa gita. Io comunque sento davvero che qualcosa è cambiato dentro di me nei suoi confronti. Andrò a fare questa gita che durerà circa 4-5 ore e poi lo so già, faremo l'amore in macchina come sempre. Ma io avrò sempre in mente che il giorno dopo lei andrà con gli altri 3, uno dei quali un suo ex, a fare un altro giro. Questi giri in montagna dovete capire che non sono giretti tanto per fare, ma attività fisica semi-professionale. Sia io che lei facciamo anche delle gare agonistiche di detto sport, per cui un 2-3 volte la settimana bisogna darci dentro, lavoro o non lavoro. Lei ancora non lo sa ma io davvero ho già cambiato il mio modo di vedere le cose. Da quando? Da ieri. Da quando leggo le vostre risposte. Sarò tonto lo ammetto, ma ho bisogno di sentire pareri altrui, perchè come vi ho già detto, con la mia testa non riesco davvero più ad essere razionale. Mia moglie? Provo un grande senso di colpa nei suoi confronti.


 ciao Massimo,
bè innanzitutto...scusa se a volte siamo un po dure/i nei commenti...ma vedi a volte forse servono a spronare le persone...
molti di noi ti scrivono da traditi (me per esempio) e quindi magari ci sale un po di bile quando leggiamo alcune cose.

io spero davvero per te che tu riesca capire cosa vuoi fare per te e per tua moglie....
io penso che mollare tutto per la tua amante non ti porterà da nessuna parte....vedi se lei è fatta così tu non la cambierai mai!
metti nell'ipotesi più assurda che lei lasci il marito e si metta con te....non pensi che dopo un po avresti più corna tu che un cesto di lumache? o pensi davvero che lei improvvisamente diventerebbe pura e casta?

ciao ciao


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No, lothar...ti assicuro che mi piacerebbe davvero essere uno che da dietro la tastiera si sta divertendo ad inventare fandonie. Invece la storia è vera, è attuale e mi fa davvero soffrire. Non mi permetterei mai di prendervi a tutti per il c...o, anche se non vi conosco fisicamente. Oggi non mi sono fatto sentire da lei , neanche tramite sms e nel primo pomeriggio mi ha telefonato lei. Ha parlato un pò del più e del meno e mi ha detto se domani allora ci vediamo per una uscita di nordik walking. Domattina allora ci vedremo ed andremo a fare questa gita. Io comunque sento davvero che qualcosa è cambiato dentro di me nei suoi confronti.* Andrò a fare questa gita che durerà circa 4-5 ore e poi lo so già, faremo l'amore in macchina come sempre. Ma io avrò sempre in mente che il giorno dopo lei andrà con gli altri 3, uno dei quali un suo ex, a fare un altro giro. Questi giri in montagna dovete capire che non sono giretti tanto per fare, ma attività fisica semi-professionale. Sia io che lei facciamo anche delle gare agonistiche di detto sport, per cui un 2-3 volte la settimana bisogna darci dentro, lavoro o non lavoro.* Lei ancora non lo sa ma io davvero ho già cambiato il mio modo di vedere le cose. Da quando? Da ieri. Da quando leggo le vostre risposte. Sarò tonto lo ammetto, ma ho bisogno di sentire pareri altrui, perchè come vi ho già detto, con la mia testa non riesco davvero più ad essere razionale. Mia moglie? Provo un grande senso di colpa nei suoi confronti.



Cazzarola!  ... hai detto nel primo post: *"**Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48)"*  ... sta donna e' una potenza, una forza della natura  e' veramente una donna di ferro  ... e chi l'ammazza  questa vi prosciuga/esaurisce tutti.


Ti vedo messo male Massimo  riguardati.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e comunque c'è modo e modo di dire le cose




Vero.


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Massimo,
> bè innanzitutto...scusa se a volte siamo un po dure/i nei commenti...ma vedi a volte forse servono a spronare le persone...
> molti di noi ti scrivono da traditi (me per esempio) e quindi magari ci sale un po di bile quando leggiamo alcune cose.
> 
> ...


Un giorno in occasione di una discussione ho detto a lei che io non avrei mai accettato di diventare come suo marito, cioè un perenne cornuto. Beh...a sentirsi dire così si è alquanto incazzata. Al che le ho detto "ma scusa...è la verità".


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vale sempre la pena leggerti


Vero.:up:


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Un giorno in occasione di una discussione ho detto a lei che io non avrei mai accettato di diventare come suo marito, cioè un perenne cornuto. Beh...a sentirsi dire così si è alquanto incazzata. Al che le ho detto "ma scusa...è la verità".


 vedi c'è una cosa che non capisco...tu hai capito perfettamente come stanno le cose...però continui a dire che la ami....
ami lei o ami solo il suo modo di fare sesso? 
perchè non provi a far capire a tua moglie come ti piace farlo....magari riuscirai anche con lei a trovare il giusto equilibrio no?


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzarola!  ... hai detto nel primo post: *"**Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48)"*  ... sta donna e' una potenza, una forza della natura  e' veramente una donna di ferro  ... e chi l'ammazza  questa vi prosciuga/esaurisce tutti.
> 
> 
> Ti vedo messo male Massimo  riguardati.


In questo hai colto nel punto. Ha 48 anni, non è molto alta ma il fisico è bellissimo: fianchi stretti, culo stupendo. Ha dei bei capelli biondi ricci di natura. Solo nel viso vedi l'età che ha. Poi in fatto di sesso beh...non dico altro. Probabilmente è per queste caratteristiche che si può permettere di atteggiarsi così agli uomini. Ad ogni modo penso anche che mia moglie ha 10...ben 10 anni di meno. Ma non è questo il punto.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> In questo hai colto nel punto. Ha 48 anni, non è molto alta ma il fisico è bellissimo: fianchi stretti, culo stupendo. Ha dei bei capelli biondi ricci di natura. Solo nel viso vedi l'età che ha. Poi in fatto di sesso beh...non dico altro. Probabilmente è per queste caratteristiche che si può permettere di atteggiarsi così agli uomini. Ad ogni modo penso anche che mia moglie ha 10...ben 10 anni di meno. *Ma non è questo il punto*.


 e quale sarebbe?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che ci si rende conto. Ti rendi conto di quanto sia deprimente stare con una persona che non ti ama più?


Non penso che deprimente sia il termine esatto.
Sai no, quando l'amore finisce come passione e resta quel quieto affetto? Magari ti lega ad una persona un sentimento diverso, ma molto alto: la stima derivante dalla consapevolezza di quello che l'altro è come persona. Non è poco sai?
Diverso se quando finisce l'amore, ti accorgi di aver amato, una persona che in definitiva non valeva poi così tanto, come diceva di essere.
Ecco perchè io guardo sempre e solo ai fatti.
Ok, non mi ami più, ok, non ci amiamo più, ma ora mettiamo sulla bilancia tutto quello che tu hai fatto per me e tutto quello che tu mi hai dato.
Diventa...Moooooooooooooooooooolto più difficile "abbandonare" al suo destino questa persona.


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi c'è una cosa che non capisco...tu hai capito perfettamente come stanno le cose...però continui a dire che la ami....
> ami lei o ami solo il suo modo di fare sesso?
> perchè non provi a far capire a tua moglie come ti piace farlo....magari riuscirai anche con lei a trovare il giusto equilibrio no?


L'ho detto: quando siamo in giro insieme stiamo così bene che a parte essere un amante è come stare con un amico. Davvero. Per quanto riguarda il discorso sesso con la moglie: non credo proprio che con lei io possa mai fare del bel sesso. Ha un difetto: è troppo religiosa per fare del buon sesso. Ha molte "patunie" dettate da credi di religione e di fede e per questo nel fare sesso è molto diciamo..."contenuta". Ed io purtroppo invece sono uno al quale piace farlo liberamente ed intensamente.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Massimo,
> bè innanzitutto...scusa se a volte siamo un po dure/i nei commenti...ma vedi a volte forse servono a spronare le persone...
> molti di noi ti scrivono da traditi (me per esempio) e quindi magari ci sale un po di bile quando leggiamo alcune cose.
> 
> ...


Hai una gentilezza nello scrivere che mi incanta.
Brava!:up:


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> In questo hai colto nel punto. Ha 48 anni, non è molto alta ma il fisico è bellissimo: fianchi stretti, culo stupendo. Ha dei bei capelli biondi ricci di natura. Solo nel viso vedi l'età che ha. Poi in fatto di sesso beh...non dico altro. Probabilmente è per queste caratteristiche che si può permettere di atteggiarsi così agli uomini. Ad ogni modo penso anche che mia moglie ha 10...ben 10 anni di meno. Ma non è questo il punto.


A 48 anni si e' vicine alla menopausa  lei come e' messa?



Mi/vi chiedo se la ninfomania e' presente in tutto l'arco della vita, intendo anche dopo il periodo fertile ... c'e' qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa in materia?


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Lei proprio quest'anno si è rimessa la spirale per sicurezza, ma proprio quest'anno si è accorta di essere entrata nella menopausa. Pensi che sia una ninfomane?


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lei proprio *quest'anno si è rimessa la spirale *per sicurezza, ma proprio quest'anno si è accorta di essere entrata nella menopausa. *Pensi che sia una ninfomane?*


Da quel che racconti 

Ma perche' prima come si regolava?


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> *L'ho detto: quando siamo in giro insieme stiamo così bene che a parte essere un amante è come stare con un amico. Davvero.* Per quanto riguarda il discorso sesso con la moglie: non credo proprio che con lei io possa mai fare del bel sesso. Ha un difetto: è troppo religiosa per fare del buon sesso. Ha molte "patunie" dettate da credi di religione e di fede e per questo nel fare sesso è molto diciamo..."contenuta". Ed io purtroppo invece sono uno al quale piace farlo liberamente ed intensamente.


 lo so che lo hai detto....ma vedi l'amore va ben oltre lo stare bene insieme quando siete in giro...come fai ad amare una donna che tu stesso critichi per il suo modo di vivere, una donna che tu stesso continui a descrivere come una che si diverte come e quando gli va...

per il discorso sesso con la moglie,.......bè penso di aver capito cosa intendi....e si...molto difficilmente la cambierai.... 

....solo che non sa che si perde! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai una gentilezza nello scrivere che mi incanta.
> Brava!:up:


 :forza:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'ho detto: quando siamo in giro insieme stiamo così bene che a parte essere un amante è come stare con un amico. Davvero. Per quanto riguarda il discorso sesso con la moglie: non credo proprio che con lei io possa mai fare del bel sesso. Ha un difetto: è troppo religiosa per fare del buon sesso. Ha molte "patunie" dettate da credi di religione e di fede e per questo nel fare sesso è molto diciamo..."contenuta". Ed io purtroppo invece sono uno al quale piace farlo liberamente ed intensamente.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ascoltami molto bene Massimo, stai parlando di tua moglie XD.
Ma scusami come hai fatto a sposare una che ti deludeva a letto...
Non sta dirme che l'hai sposata vergine. Non dirmi questo.
Posso assicurarti...che la tua suorina...con un altro uomo potrebbe fare di quelle cose che neanche te le immagini.

Le paturnie che io ho riscontrato nella testa delle donne, hanno solo una matrice, mancanza di amore, e trattamenti frettolosi da uomini poco attenti al loro piacere e tutti concentrati sul loro ciccio...

Massimo, le donne a me appaiono come gomitoli di lana...sai quanto è appagante, trovare quel bandolo segreto, intuire come a lei piace essere toccata, accarezzata, come muoversi...o portare lei a capire come a lei piace venir amata?

Massimo, pensaci quando scrivi: parli di tua moglie. Ok?

Comunque vi dico questo! 
Le donne religiose, sono più calde, delle miscredenti


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Mah...domani come ho detto la vedrò. E sicuramente finirà con il fare sesso in macchina. Sento che la scoperò in modo diverso. Non riesco più da ieri a vederla come l'ho sempre vista. Spero di scoparla guardandola come per quello che è. Non so se davvero riuscirò a non farmi prendere dai sentimenti, ci proverò. Domani sera vi saprò dire. Comunque comincio ad essere io un pò saturo di tutto questo, non lei. Forse ho bisogno di tranquillità. Quella che da un anno a questa parte ho perso.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A 48 anni si e' vicine alla menopausa  lei come e' messa?
> 
> 
> 
> Mi/vi chiedo se la ninfomania e' presente in tutto l'arco della vita, intendo anche dopo il periodo fertile ... c'e' qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa in materia?


Si io.
Che mi imbarazza da morire, che nel 2011 esistano ancora donne che credono all'esistenza della ninfomania:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA...AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ascoltami molto bene Massimo, stai parlando di tua moglie XD.
> Ma scusami come hai fatto a sposare una che ti deludeva a letto...
> Non sta dirme che l'hai sposata vergine. Non dirmi questo.
> ...


 forse si...ma ti assucuro che hanno dei tabù allucinanti.c'è la moglie di un mio amico che si comporta più o meno cosi...e purtoppo alcune "cose" che gli sono state inculcate sono difficili da eliminare


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Contepinceton: credimi o no ti rispondo....SI. Mia moglie l'ho sposata che era vergine. Le sue credenze religiose gli hanno imposto che fino al matrimonio non si fa sesso...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Mah...domani come ho detto la vedrò. E sicuramente finirà con il fare sesso in macchina. Sento che la scoperò in modo diverso. Non riesco più da ieri a vederla come l'ho sempre vista. Spero di scoparla guardandola come per quello che è. Non so se davvero riuscirò a non farmi prendere dai sentimenti, ci proverò. Domani sera vi saprò dire. Comunque comincio ad essere io un pò saturo di tutto questo, non lei. Forse ho bisogno di tranquillità. Quella che da un anno a questa parte ho perso.



COme la scoperai in modo diverso?
Ma poverina...non l'hai ancora portata in un comodo letto per un pomeriggio intero?
Anzi...parti dalla mattina, e poi pranzo per riprendere le energie...e via...no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> forse si...ma ti assucuro che hanno dei tabù allucinanti.c'è la moglie di un mio amico che si comporta più o meno cosi...e purtoppo alcune "cose" che gli sono state inculcate sono difficili da eliminare


Ehm...parlo io che ste cose le so...
Se tu riesci a scavalcare quei tabù...tu neanche hai l'idea di come si scatenano...casso qua mi ci vorrebbe biondina...tu non hai idea...
Da cui il detto: Bibbia sul comodino e completino sadomaso nell'armadio.
Se la moglie del tuo amico, trova un ometto che apre un piccolo varco...apriti cielo...apriti cielo...bocca mia tasi...


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...parlo io che ste cose le so...
> Se tu riesci a scavalcare quei tabù...tu neanche hai l'idea di come si scatenano...casso qua mi ci vorrebbe biondina...tu non hai idea...
> Da cui il detto: Bibbia sul comodino e completino sadomaso nell'armadio.
> Se la moglie del tuo amico, trova un ometto che apre un piccolo varco...apriti cielo...apriti cielo...bocca mia tasi...


 scemo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Contepinceton: credimi o no ti rispondo....SI. Mia moglie l'ho sposata che era vergine. Le sue credenze religiose gli hanno imposto che fino al matrimonio non si fa sesso...



Ma come hai potuto...
Ascolta qua ci vuole subito un bravo amante per tua moglie, che la svegli fuori...
Qua per tua moglie ci vuole lui in persona...
Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


----------



## Massimo meridio (5 Marzo 2011)

Ok ragazzuoli e ragazzuole. E' quasi l'una di notte ed è meglio che vada a nanne. Che domani l'è dura. Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come hai potuto...
> Ascolta qua ci vuole subito un bravo amante per tua moglie, che la svegli fuori...
> *Qua per tua moglie ci vuole lui in persona...*
> *Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....*


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dopo di ciò....me ne vado a nanna và.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ok ragazzuoli e ragazzuole. E' quasi l'una di notte ed è meglio che vada a nanne. Che domani l'è dura. Ciao a tutti.


 ciao e buona notte.... e fa il bravo domani che è meglio.... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: dopo di ciò....me ne vado a nanna và.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Notte dai...che non svegliamo Lothar...ahahahahaahahah


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

*Ninfomania*

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninfomania

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipersessualità

http://www.cpsico.com/ninfomania.htm


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ok ragazzuoli e ragazzuole. E' quasi l'una di notte ed è meglio che vada a nanne. Che domani l'è dura. Ciao a tutti.



Mi raccomando  domani doppio zabaglione :mrgreen:










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel rosso sicura?
> Mah...le donne lasciate, non hanno tanto in mente di nuovo l'amore eh? Mah...mah...
> 
> Concordo sull'innamoramento adolescenziale.
> ...


Le donne lasciate non hanno in mente l'amore?
Beh, e' normale che prima di cominciare una nuova storia si debba superare e metabolizzare la storia precedente (e' così anche per gli uomini). C'è chi cerca di superare la cosa da sola e chi magari accetta anche qualche avventura.
L'amore può ritornare a seconda anche di chi si incontra successivamente (più si va avanti con l'età e più si e' esigenti). Poi c'è chi si accorge che si può stare bene anche da soli... quando hai la tua routine chi te lo fa fare a rimettere tutto in gioco di nuovo.
C'è anche chi da solo non ce la fa a stare e si butta sempre in nuove relazioni.


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A 48 anni si e' vicine alla menopausa  lei come e' messa?
> 
> 
> 
> Mi/vi chiedo se la ninfomania e' presente in tutto l'arco della vita, intendo anche dopo il periodo fertile ... c'e' qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa in materia?


Non capisco come possiate giudicare così facilmente persone di cui non conoscete nulla arrivando addirittura a fare delle diagnosi.
Tu sei una specialista in materia Mari'?
Conosci tutti i criteri, hai la competenza e il titolo per poter fare una diagnosi di ninfomania (oltretutto senza conoscere il soggetto in questione)?


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non capisco come possiate giudicare così facilmente persone di cui non conoscete nulla arrivando addirittura a fare delle diagnosi.
> Tu sei una specialista in materia Mari'?
> Conosci tutti i criteri per poter fare una diagnosi di ninfomania (oltretutto senza conoscere il soggetto in questione)?



Dove hai letto il mio "facile" giudizio?

NO, non sono una specialista in materia, e appunto per questo chiedevo/domandavo.

"Aridaglie", non facevo una diagnosi "d o m a n d a v o" ... sai tu soddisfare la mia curiosita' e darmi delle info in materia?  Mi piace apprendere per capire.

Grazie!


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dove hai letto il mio "facile" giudizio?
> 
> NO, non sono una specialista in materia, e appunto per questo chiedevo/domandavo.
> 
> ...


Qui nel forum per ogni storia che viene scritta abbiamo sempre e solo pochi elementi e comunque sempre il resoconto solo di una controparte. Sarebbe interessante sentire la stessa storia dalla signora in questione.
In ogni caso dal racconto che Massimo fa non 
mi sembra una persona in sofferenza (ma potrei sbagliare) e chi soffre di disturbi di dipendenza da sesso o d'amore sono persone in sofferenza. I loro comportamenti non li portano a stare meglio.


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui nel forum per ogni storia che viene scritta abbiamo sempre e solo pochi elementi e comunque sempre il resoconto solo di una controparte. Sarebbe interessante sentire la stessa storia dalla signora in questione.
> In ogni caso dal racconto che Massimo fa non
> mi sembra una persona in sofferenza (ma potrei sbagliare) e chi soffre di disturbi di dipendenza da sesso o d'amore sono persone in sofferenza. I loro comportamenti non li portano a stare meglio.


Ah si?  ... ma guarda un po ... e tu, questa ramanzina perche' la vieni a fare proprio a me?  ... hai letto gli/le altri/e?  uno a caso: Lothar!  ... ha scritto cose che non si possono leggere  ... invece Tu vieni a rompere i ciglioni a me, con me e' piu' facile, ti riesce meglio eh? :mrgreen: ... ma fammi il piaaaaaaaaacere ...


Intanto con hai risposto alle MIE domande  domandare e' lecito, rispondere e' cortesia  ... e tu con me non sei stata per nulla cortese  ... quindi ... . ....... (gia' conosci/capisci/intuisci i puntini sospensivi  riempili come credi :rotfl. :updue:


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2011)

da fottuta moralista quale sono penso (facendo sempre finta che) all'esempio che questa madre di due figlie  di 16 e 18 anni possa dare.
è chiaro che tutto il suo lavorio sessuale non è evidente a loro ma la logica comportamentale di una donna  che ragiona in certi termini non può che essere piuttosto gretta.
si è parlato spesso di come un padre o una madre che tradiscono possono essere buoni genitori e posso senz'altro concordare....pensando al fatto delle innumerevoli varianti esistenti nelle varie situazioni.
questo è un caso dove l'estrema scorrettezza nei confronti di più persone stride con un eventuale insegnamento di vita su valori, etica e sentimenti.


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> da fottuta moralista quale sono penso (facendo sempre finta che) all'esempio che questa *madre di due figlie  di 16 e 18 anni possa dare.*
> è chiaro che tutto il suo lavorio sessuale non è evidente a loro ma la logica comportamentale di una donna  che *ragiona in certi termini* non può che essere piuttosto gretta.
> si è parlato spesso di come *un padre o una madre* che tradiscono possono essere buoni genitori e posso senz'altro concordare....pensando al fatto delle innumerevoli varianti esistenti nelle varie situazioni.
> questo è un caso dove l'estrema scorrettezza nei confronti di più persone stride con un eventuale insegnamento di vita su valori, *etica e sentimenti*.



E' li sta il mio timore, dubbio, inquietudine  poveri figli


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah si?  ... ma guarda un po ... e tu, questa ramanzina perche' la vieni a fare proprio a me?  ... hai letto gli/le altri/e?  uno a caso: Lothar!  ... ha scritto cose che non si possono leggere  ... invece Tu vieni a rompere i ciglioni a me, con me e' piu' facile, ti riesce meglio eh? :mrgreen: ... ma fammi il piaaaaaaaaacere ...
> 
> 
> Intanto con hai risposto alle MIE domande  domandare e' lecito, rispondere e' cortesia  ... e tu con me non sei stata per nulla cortese  ... quindi ... . ....... (gia' conosci/capisci/intuisci i puntini sospensivi  riempili come credi :rotfl. :updue:


Infatti avevo già scritto in un altro post che questo utente non e' stato accolto molto bene e che ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose.

Per quanto riguarda la cortesia io ricambio con la cortesia che viene fatta a me. Ma hai letto la mia risposta? Io ti ho risposto...


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Infatti avevo già scritto in un altro post che questo utente non e' stato accolto molto bene e che ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la cortesia io ricambio con la cortesia che viene fatta a me. Ma hai letto la mia risposta? Io ti ho risposto...



:ciao:​


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Infatti avevo già scritto in un altro post che *questo utente non e' stato accolto molto bene* e che ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la cortesia io ricambio con la cortesia che viene fatta a me. Ma hai letto la mia risposta? Io ti ho risposto...


 posto che secondo me trattasi dell'ennesimo caso di racconto provocatorio,
prendendola per buona ritengo che non sia obbligatoria un'accoglienza con i guanti per nessuno e che valga la libertà (nei limiti )di ripondere  anche secondo l'umore che una storia simile può suscitare.
qui non siamo specialisti e psicoterapeuti, non abbiamo consigli e soluzioni ma solo storie vissute alle spalle e sensibilità varie.
non si pretende obiettività e lontananza dalle problematiche ...ed è per questo che più è variegato il tipo di pensieri e persone , più è interessante il confronto.


----------



## Eliade (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedi...purtroppo io non è che amo un altra e basta. Amo anche mia moglie. Il mio errore è stato di essere un suino (ebbene sì) al quale piace fare del bel sesso. Purtroppo con mia moglie questo non posso farlo e con l'amante sì. Poi ammetto comunque che il coglione sono io perchè avrei dovuto scoparmela e basta. Invece mi piace pensare all'amante come ad una fidanzata, con la quale fare cose e progetti. Mi rendo conto che questo lo si potrebbe fare se non fosse un amante come quella che mi sono trovato. A volte mi ha raccontato di situazioni sue passate dove ha avuto rapporti extraconiugali e mi spaventava alquanto quello che mi diceva. Mi chiedo peraltro il perchè me lo venisse a dire così apertamente. Non più di 10 giorni fa ha detto che secondo lei il luogo comune di avere un solo compagno nella vita è una cosa contro natura. Secondo lei la natura umana va contro il matrimonio e la monogamia. Queste sono parole sue. Poi viene a dirmi9 che avendo me a lei non serve altro. Mah...penso proprio che sia una bella bugiarda. Ed è per questo che ne sono diventato addirittura geloso. E lo so ragazzi...lo so che sto sbagliando...solo che è più forte di me. Nonostante tutto non riesco a starle lontano. .


Sempre senza offesa ma:
1-Non sparare sciocchezze sull'amare anche tua moglie, o in alternativa dovresti un pochino chiarirti le idee su cosa significa vivere un amore e/o matrimonio (insomma fai finta di viverlo in un modo e invece lo vivi in un altro...) e/o domandarti perché cavolo hai sposato una donna tanto religiosa! (E voglio specificare una cosa, essere religiosi non vuol dire avere dei tabù, quelli possono esserci a prescindere: mia cugina e il marito si sono sposati vergini...ma ora ci danno dentro alla grande!!)
2-Si, lei è una bugiarda (almeno da quel che scrivi, secondo me). Già una che ti dice che la natura umana va contro il matrimonio, quando lei stessa è sposata...la dice lunga sul tipo di persona che è (al di la del tradimento).




Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Andrò a fare questa gita che durerà circa 4-5 ore e poi lo so già, *faremo l'amore in macchina come sempre*





> A lei piace molto il sesso come a me. Quando lo facciamo mi accorgo che davvero ci gode molto. Non ho mai trovato una che ci gode come lei, davvero. Forse è per questo che è portata a tradire il marito.


 Senza offesa massimo, ma le due cose non coincidono...
E te lo dice una che, per via della "giovane" età, l'auto è stata fondamentale :carneval:. Ma dove cavolo lo vedi il fare del buon sesso in auto??? 
Cioè dico, passi una volta, due, tre, può essere eccitante...ma poi la scomodità prende il sopravvento eh! :condom:


Un'ultima cosa: lei ha rimesso l'aspirale per sicurezza........ma perchè mai? Il preservativo non basta?


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre senza offesa ma:
> 1-Non sparare sciocchezze sull'amare anche tua moglie, o in alternativa dovresti un pochino chiarirti le idee su cosa significa vivere un amore e/o matrimonio (insomma fai finta di viverlo in un modo e invece lo vivi in un altro...) e/o domandarti perché cavolo hai sposato una donna tanto religiosa! (E voglio specificare una cosa, essere religiosi non vuol dire avere dei tabù, quelli possono esserci a prescindere: mia cugina e il marito si sono sposati vergini...ma ora ci danno dentro alla grande!!)
> 2-Si, lei è una bugiarda (almeno da quel che scrivi, secondo me). Già una che ti dice che la natura umana va contro il matrimonio, quando lei stessa è sposata...la dice lunga sul tipo di persona che è (al di la del tradimento).
> 
> ...


avanza....visto che è in menopausa (parlo solo come contraccettivo...ben venga, anzi obbligatorio come schermo sanitario ).
poi però massimo ci spiegherà come possa una donna arrivare improvvisamente alla menopausa visto che è un processo piuttosto lento (solitamente).
non esiste che una donna metta la spirale ...e si presume abbia mestruazioni regolari..e poco dopo dichiari la menopausa(?!)


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre senza offesa ma:
> 1-Non sparare sciocchezze sull'amare anche tua moglie, o in alternativa dovresti un pochino chiarirti le idee su cosa significa vivere un amore e/o matrimonio (insomma fai finta di viverlo in un modo e invece lo vivi in un altro...) e/o domandarti perché cavolo hai sposato una donna tanto religiosa! (E voglio specificare una cosa, essere religiosi non vuol dire avere dei tabù, quelli possono esserci a prescindere: mia cugina e il marito si sono sposati vergini...ma ora ci danno dentro alla grande!!)
> 2-Si, lei è una bugiarda (almeno da quel che scrivi, secondo me). Già una che ti dice che la natura umana va contro il matrimonio, quando lei stessa è sposata...la dice lunga sul tipo di persona che è (al di la del tradimento).
> 
> ...



Salvo incidenti,  confusioni :mrgreen:​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAV5aAh8kpQ



:rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> avanza....visto che è in menopausa (parlo solo come contraccettivo...ben venga, anzi obbligatorio come schermo sanitario ).
> poi però massimo ci spiegherà come possa una donna arrivare improvvisamente alla menopausa visto che è un processo piuttosto lento (solitamente).
> *non esiste che una donna metta la spirale ...e* *si presume abbia mestruazioni regolari..e poco dopo dichiari la menopausa*(?!)


... e' li l'Inganno  :rotfl::rotfl: ... pero': Facciamo finta che ... ... ... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2011)

La spirale serve per poter fare sesso senza preservativo così da far ammalare più persone con lei...mi sembra ovvio, no???
Non pensiate che le persone siano buone, molto spesso sono più bestie di quegli esseri che chiamiamo animali.


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La spirale serve per poter fare sesso senza preservativo così da far ammalare più persone con lei...mi sembra ovvio, no???
> Non pensiate che le persone siano buone, molto spesso sono più bestie di quegli esseri che chiamiamo *animali*.



Danie', calma con gli Anima-li, loro sono n'artra cosa   teniamoli lontani da queste faccende per favore  .


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Danie', calma con gli Anima-li, loro sono n'artra cosa   teniamoli lontani da queste faccende per favore  .


Gli animali sono qualcosa di stupendo,  guardando i miei due mici a volte mi perdo nei  loro comportamenti sociali  simpatici ed a volte assurdi, ma ormai li comprendo (so  quando la gatta è alquanto infastidita dal maschio ed è meglio non accarezzarla).


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gli animali sono qualcosa di stupendo,  guardando i miei *due mici* a volte mi perdo nei  loro comportamenti sociali  simpatici ed a volte assurdi, ma ormai li comprendo (so  quando la gatta è alquanto infastidita dal maschio ed è meglio non accarezzarla).


Io ne ho 3,  e sono la fine del mondo :up: ... quanto insegnano  .


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che secondo me trattasi dell'ennesimo caso di racconto provocatorio,
> prendendola per buona ritengo che non sia obbligatoria un'accoglienza con i guanti per nessuno e che valga la libertà (nei limiti )di ripondere  anche secondo l'umore che una storia simile può suscitare.
> qui non siamo specialisti e psicoterapeuti, non abbiamo consigli e soluzioni ma solo storie vissute alle spalle e sensibilità varie.
> non si pretende obiettività e lontananza dalle problematiche ...ed è per questo che più è variegato il tipo di pensieri e persone , più è interessante il confronto.


Mi riferivo ad alcuni tipi di risposte... lo
so che e' utile un confronto da molti punti di vista per l'utente, magari a volte anche un po' forte. Pero' leggendo ieri tutto il thread mi sembrava alquanto pesante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> * A lei piace molto il sesso come a me. Quando lo facciamo mi accorgo che davvero ci gode molto. Non ho mai trovato una che ci gode come lei, davvero. Forse è per questo che è portata a tradire il marito.* A volte mi ha raccontato di situazioni sue passate dove ha avuto rapporti extraconiugali e mi spaventava alquanto quello che mi diceva. *Mi chiedo peraltro il perchè me lo venisse a dire così apertamente.* Non più di 10 giorni fa ha detto che secondo lei il luogo comune di avere un solo compagno nella vita è una cosa contro natura. Secondo lei la natura umana va contro il matrimonio e la monogamia. Queste sono parole sue. Poi viene a dirmi9 che avendo me a lei non serve altro. Mah...penso proprio che sia una bella bugiarda. Ed è per questo che ne sono diventato addirittura geloso. E lo so ragazzi...lo so che sto sbagliando...solo che è più forte di me. Nonostante tutto non riesco a starle lontano. *Ora mi guadagnerò l'antipatia di tutte le donne qui dentro, ma sto pensando che l'unico modo per riuscire ad allontanarla dalla mia testa, sia trovare un altra da scopare*, ma stando ben attento a non farmi prendere con la testa stavolta. Direte: e la moglie??? Lo so, che c'è pure lei, ma se voglio provare a liberarmi di quella donna, forse l'unico modo è distrarmi scopandone un altra. Alè...ora sparate pure a raso zero.


 
Sulla prima parte grassettata....miiiii

Te lo viene a dire così apertamente perchè immagino sia quello che pensa veramente.

Sul rosso. Può essere un sistema, magari l'altra da scopare potrebbe essere tua moglie, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne religiose, sono più calde, delle miscredenti


 
Certo che Lothar ha trovato una spalla non da poco.....:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte grassettata....miiiii
> 
> Te lo viene a dire così apertamente perchè immagino sia quello che pensa veramente.
> 
> Sul rosso. Può essere un sistema, magari l'altra da scopare potrebbe essere tua moglie, no?


Chiara, sua moglie è una suora!!! O forse...lui non fu abbbastanza bravo da farle piacere la cosa, potrebbe anche essere.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Le donne lasciate non hanno in mente l'amore?
> Beh, e' normale che prima di cominciare una nuova storia si debba superare e metabolizzare la storia precedente (e' così anche per gli uomini). C'è chi cerca di superare la cosa da sola e chi magari accetta anche qualche avventura.
> L'amore può ritornare a seconda anche di chi si incontra successivamente (più si va avanti con l'età e più si e' esigenti). Poi c'è chi si accorge che si può stare bene anche da soli... quando hai la tua routine chi te lo fa fare a rimettere tutto in gioco di nuovo.
> C'è anche chi da solo non ce la fa a stare e si butta sempre in nuove relazioni.


Superare e metabolizzare, hai voglia eh?
Allora pensiamo a questa moglie che nella sua beata ingenuità è convinta di essere amata da meridio, è convinta che lui non la lascerà mai, è convinta di essere una brava compagna ecc..ecc...
Sai che botta se lui la lascia?

Si ci sono quelle che si danno alle avventure...poi ti dicono...bon basta Conte...mi sono stancata pure di quello...son tutte cagate senza senso.

Cioè chi lascia la fa sempre troppo facile...e chi ha il potere di lasciare ricatta costantemente l'altro...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre senza offesa ma:
> 1-Non sparare sciocchezze sull'amare anche tua moglie, o in alternativa dovresti un pochino chiarirti le idee su cosa significa vivere un amore e/o matrimonio (insomma fai finta di viverlo in un modo e invece lo vivi in un altro...) e/o domandarti perché cavolo hai sposato una donna tanto religiosa! (E voglio specificare una cosa, essere religiosi non vuol dire avere dei tabù, quelli possono esserci a prescindere: mia cugina e il marito si sono sposati vergini...ma ora ci danno dentro alla grande!!)
> 2-Si, lei è una bugiarda (almeno da quel che scrivi, secondo me). Già una che ti dice che la natura umana va contro il matrimonio, quando lei stessa è sposata...la dice lunga sul tipo di persona che è (al di la del tradimento).
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...l'aspirale...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che Lothar ha trovato una spalla non da poco.....:unhappy:


Ma uffa, dai...che male ti fa Lothar?
Magari rappresenta il maschio contro cui combatti...
Ma anche il maschio...contro cui, non avrai mai ragione...
Giri l'occhio, abbassi la guardia, lui ti palpa il culo...


Lothar è un icona del XXI secolo! 
L'ultimo dei Monacani!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che Lothar ha trovato una spalla non da poco.....:unhappy:


ma pensa un po' a come mi sento quando ti vedo fare pucci pucci, con amoremio: l'esempio più lampante della donna viscida., è sempre in cerca lei di una spalla...almeno Lothar è sempre in cerca di una coscia...


----------



## Eliade (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...l'aspirale...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Per la miseriaccia...c'hai ragione (non riesco mai a scriverla bene -.-'') :rotfl:....chiedo scusa  :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui nel forum per ogni storia che viene scritta abbiamo sempre e solo pochi elementi e comunque sempre il resoconto solo di una controparte. Sarebbe interessante sentire la stessa storia dalla signora in questione.
> In ogni caso dal racconto che Massimo fa non
> mi sembra una persona in sofferenza (ma potrei sbagliare) e chi soffre di disturbi di dipendenza da sesso o d'amore sono persone in sofferenza. I loro comportamenti non li portano a stare meglio.


Ma quello che io non capisco è come fa una da 48 anni, che in teoria dovrebbe essere una DONNA matura e non na stupidella, parlare di sè stessa, e delle sue cose, al Meridio della situazione.
E qua pronti a dire, poveri quei figli....

Ma figuriamoci, XD, da che mondo saltate fuori non si sa...
Nel mio mondo: una in gamba, sa accudire marito e figli, e nel tempo libero, togliersi i suoi capricetti.

Anzi se lei è in gamba, sa benissimo che Meridio non è innamorato di lei, e che per di più si sta già stancando del loro menage, che è legato a incontri di un certo tipo e per certe cose.

Se lei è in gamba, sa che Meridio, se è intelligente, dovrebbe, anzichè lamentarsi, baciare la fortuna che gli è capitata tra le mani.

Meridio...lei ha 48 anni, è bellissima, e ti soddisfa sessualmente...cosa cazzo vuoi di più da lei?
Che ti lavi i calzini sporchi?


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2011)

Ciao Massimo decimo (amante della tipa) meridio.

Io sono uno dei pochi che, come te, si è innamorato perdutamente di una amante zoccola. Ho letto random la tua storia ma quanto basta per dirti che sicuramente XXX ogni tanto qualche bottarella gliela da e non sarà nemmeno l'ultimo.

Mi sembra di rivedermi, ero perso come lo sei te e le due baldracche sembrano sorelle. Però, se permetti, almeno la mia era una strafiga di 25 anni 


Mollala, finchè sei in tempo


----------



## lorelai (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meridio...lei ha 48 anni, è bellissima, e ti soddisfa sessualmente...cosa cazzo vuoi di più da lei?
> Che ti lavi i calzini sporchi?



Ahahahahah!!!
Grande Conte...
Mia mamma mi ha sempre insegnato che la cosa più brutta dell'avere un compagno è che poi ti ritrovi sempre a lavargli le mutande...
Poi si lamenta che non ha nipotini...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Superare e metabolizzare, hai voglia eh?
> *Allora pensiamo a questa moglie che nella sua beata ingenuità è convinta di essere amata da meridio, è convinta che lui non la lascerà mai, è convinta di essere una brava compagna ecc..ecc...*
> *Sai che botta se lui la lascia?*
> 
> ...


 
Finora, per dirla con Rabarbaro, ho considerato solo la coda dell'elefante,non tanto per mio limite: 

semplicemente perchè c'era già stato qualcun altro che aveva ampiamente disquisito sulla proboscide ( e con coglnizione di causa maggiore della mia)

ora mi esprimo, con tutta la mia parzialità, sulla proboscide

la moglie di Massimo, con tutte le sue convinzioni, dovrebbe stare insieme ad un uomo così vita natural durante solo perchè sarebbe troppo grande il trauma di venire lasciata da lui?

da come massimo descrive il suo matrimonio, io vedo una coppia con sensibilità e obiettivi diversi, anche al netto del tradimento

per cui : 
o lui si dà una regolata e ridimensiona tutto il resto
(cioè impara a comportarsi da adulto)

o parla onestamente con lei e la libera dal matrimonio, conscio che la secchiata d'acqua gelata sarà per lei uno step di maturazione.

Naturalmente non si tratta di un consiglio, non mi permetterei mai.
La mia è una visione della faccenda


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2011)

Anche mia moglie brava donna, meno male che mi ha perdonato, una santa, se non c'era lei chissà adesso che fine avrei fatto, lei mi vuole bene, è una moglie e una mamma fantastica...

Ma sinceramente... non la reggo mica più tanto


----------



## lorelai (5 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie brava donna, meno male che mi ha perdonato, una santa, se non c'era lei chissà adesso che fine avrei fatto, lei mi vuole bene, è una moglie e una mamma fantastica...
> 
> Ma sinceramente... non la reggo mica più tanto


Quanta tristezza mi mette leggere queste cose 
Sarà che non ne posso più di essere sempre quella che "è fantastica, però..."


----------



## Eliade (5 Marzo 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Quanta tristezza mi mette leggere queste cose


Quoto. :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finora, per dirla con Rabarbaro, ho considerato solo la coda dell'elefante,non tanto per mio limite:
> 
> semplicemente perchè c'era già stato qualcun altro che aveva ampiamente disquisito sulla proboscide ( e con coglnizione di causa maggiore della mia)
> 
> ...


Appunto propendo per l'ipotesi A...no?
Che fai lasci la moglie per la 48 enne per 4 trombate di cui per di più ti stancherai presto? Mah...
Liberarla dal matrimonio? Ok...
Ma chissà cosa pensa questa qua ignara della situazion..


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finora, per dirla con Rabarbaro, ho considerato solo la coda dell'elefante,non tanto per mio limite:
> 
> semplicemente perchè c'era già stato qualcun altro che aveva ampiamente disquisito sulla proboscide ( e con coglnizione di causa maggiore della mia)
> 
> ...


Ed essere mogli fighe è anche saper leggere i segnali della situazione...e non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia come gli struzzi...o cosa bisogna fare per scuotere una moglie dal suo torpore inguinale? Darle fogo?


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto. :unhappy:


quoto anch'io


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Finora, per dirla con Rabarbaro, ho considerato solo la coda dell'elefante,non tanto per mio limite:
> 
> semplicemente perchè c'era già stato qualcun altro che aveva ampiamente disquisito sulla proboscide ( e con coglnizione di causa maggiore della mia)
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> quoto anch'io


Maddai papero, basta stare un po' distanti dalla moglie no?
Vietato sostare nel raggio d'azione della macchina.
Se non la reggi perchè è pesante ti tiri in parte e lei cade rovinosamente a terra...
Ti giri e le fai...
Cara ti sei fatta male?
Poi sto uscendo e lei mi fa ti devo parlare e io...
Se fossi cane bau
Se fossi gatto miao
Se fatto tardi ciao...


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie brava donna, meno male che mi ha perdonato, una santa, se non c'era lei chissà adesso che fine avrei fatto, lei mi vuole bene, è una moglie e una mamma fantastica...
> 
> Ma sinceramente... non la reggo mica più tanto


Perciò concludendo cosa e' giusto?
Vivere soli e incontrarsi ogni tanto?
Perché non la reggi?


----------



## Sabina (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai papero, basta stare un po' distanti dalla moglie no?
> Vietato sostare nel raggio d'azione della macchina.
> Se non la reggi perchè è pesante ti tiri in parte e lei cade rovinosamente a terra...
> Ti giri e le fai...
> ...


Riformulo.... concludiamo che se tornassimo indietro con l'esperienza di oggi sarebbe meglio non sposarsi mai?


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Riformulo.... concludiamo che se tornassimo indietro con l'esperienza di oggi sarebbe meglio non sposarsi mai?


Ci sono persone che non dovrebbero mai sposarsi e mai avere dei figli...sono le persone che vivono per se stesse. Secondo punto di vista, tali tipologie di persone sono praticamente tutti i politici, quindi chi tradisce non ha problemi, basta andare in parlamento e troverà tanti egoisti bastardi che inculano tanti altri (compresi i traditori comunque) per i loro sporchi comodi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Riformulo.... concludiamo che se tornassimo indietro con l'esperienza di oggi sarebbe meglio non sposarsi mai?


Sarò sincerissimo.
Quando ero molto giovane fui dolcestilnovista, avevo di quei sogni così belli, così puri, così teneri, così dolci.
Poi ci fu lo sbattere la faccia per terra.
Quando mi sposai, i miei ideali erano molto ridimensionati, pochissima poesia in campo. Pochi sogni e pane amaro.
Tutto quello che sognavo non si è realizzato.
Allora io dico, che per me, il vissuto è stato TUTTO DIVERSO, da quello che ci si aspetterebbe vivere...
Una delusione pazzesca...
Ok...allora ebbi anche l'amante per due anni...altra cosa che mi deluse in maniera pazzesca...me ne uscii indenne con sta frase qua..." Basta sono stanco sono tutte cagate!".
Allora tutti hanno diritto a sposarsi per provare come si sta:
alcuni saranno felici, altri meno felici, altri vivranno una vita di sacrificio inutile ecc..ecc..ecc...

Con l'esperienza di oggi sono diventato categorico:
O la persona che devo sposare ha determinate caratteristiche o niet.

Tu in cambio trova qualcuno a cui io ho fatto mancare qualcosa.

Mo alla fine uno si stufa eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che non dovrebbero mai sposarsi e mai avere dei figli...sono le persone che vivono per se stesse. Secondo punto di vista, tali tipologie di persone sono praticamente tutti i politici, quindi chi tradisce non ha problemi, basta andare in parlamento e troverà tanti egoisti bastardi che inculano tanti altri (compresi i traditori comunque) per i loro sporchi comodi.


Ma che cazzo di discorsi...
Sul matrimonio c'è fortissimo anche un aspetto culturale eh?


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Pensando al rapporto di Massimo con sua moglie mi sono ricordata del famoso film di Visconti "Il Gattopardo" (stupendo), tratto dal romanzo di Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa ... eccovi una scena del film che potra' chiarire meglio il caso di Massimo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhBRhxAaMQg

Se non lo avete gia' visto (e' un film del 1963), fatelo, e' un film che merita di essere visto per tanti altri motivi 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Gattopardo_(film)​


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo di discorsi...
> Sul matrimonio c'è fortissimo anche un aspetto culturale eh?


Fino ad un certo punto, realmente molti si sposano solo per le aspettative di altri, fanno figli per le aspettative di altri e poi riscoprono che vogliono "vivere"! Ma sinceramente se avessero aspettato di fare le cose con meno fretta, perchè mi accorgo che qui abbiamo donne che tradiscono dopo essersi sposate da giovani. Meno fretta di accasarsi e più attività relativa alla propria età sarebbe stata perfetta, ma ovvio tutti da giovinastri si sentono adulti e pronti a vivere tutte le responsabilità, per poi pigliarsi molto più avanti delle pause da qualcosa che non è nè un DVD e nè una cassetta, è la vita.
Cosa dicono se scoperti? "Sai, era una cosa mia, mica ti ho fatto mancare qualcosa!" mentre la verità è che hanno fatto mancare la verità, la fiducia e quant'altro sono le basi per una convivenza sana e capace.
Ditemi, come ci si può fidare con chi ha il cervello nei propri organi riproduttivi???


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fino ad un certo punto, realmente molti si sposano solo per le aspettative di altri, fanno figli per le aspettative di altri e poi riscoprono che vogliono "vivere"! Ma sinceramente se avessero aspettato di fare le cose con meno fretta, perchè mi accorgo che qui abbiamo donne che tradiscono dopo essersi sposate da giovani. Meno fretta di accasarsi e più attività relativa alla propria età sarebbe stata perfetta, ma ovvio tutti da giovinastri si sentono adulti e pronti a vivere tutte le responsabilità, per poi pigliarsi molto più avanti delle pause da qualcosa che non è nè un DVD e nè una cassetta, è la vita.
> Cosa dicono se scoperti? "Sai, era una cosa mia, mica ti ho fatto mancare qualcosa!" mentre la verità è che hanno fatto mancare la verità, la fiducia e quant'altro sono le basi per una convivenza sana e capace.
> *Ditemi, come ci si può fidare con chi ha il cervello nei propri organi riproduttivi???*


Per un verso hai ragione ... purtroppo (o fortunatamente) non siamo tutti uguali ... anche io mi sono sposata molto giovane la prima volta (neppure 21enne) e, per giunta ero vergine (per principio personale), non ho mai tradito nessuno dei miei mariti, nemmeno gli altri uomini conosciuti tra il primo ed il secondo matrimonio ... per il mio divorzio ci son voluti 12 anni, 5 per la separazione legale e 7 per il divorzio finale ... mi e' sempre piaciuto dire: Gli uomini tutti, ma uno alla volta nel tempo.


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> avanza....visto che è in menopausa (parlo solo come contraccettivo...ben venga, *anzi obbligatorio come schermo sanitario ).*
> poi però massimo ci spiegherà come possa una donna arrivare improvvisamente alla menopausa visto che è un processo piuttosto lento (solitamente).
> non esiste che una donna metta la spirale ...e si presume abbia mestruazioni regolari..e poco dopo dichiari la menopausa(?!)


 bè io spero che massimo abbia il buon senso di usarlo!!.....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensando al rapporto di Massimo con sua moglie mi sono ricordata del famoso film di Visconti "Il Gattopardo" (stupendo), tratto dal romanzo di Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa ... eccovi una scena del film che potra' chiarire meglio il caso di Massimo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhBRhxAaMQg
> 
> ...


Vero...anche il libro è fantastico...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuWeC8NHOXQ&NR=1


----------



## Minerva (5 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che io non capisco è come fa una da 48 anni, che in teoria dovrebbe essere una DONNA matura e non na stupidella, parlare di sè stessa, e delle sue cose, al Meridio della situazione.
> E qua pronti a dire, poveri quei figli....
> 
> *Ma figuriamoci, XD, da che mondo saltate fuori non si sa...*
> ...


certo, anche di più.
però il problema è diverso: che tipo di esempio può dare una donna che non ha scrupoli ?
nel mio mondo le donne in gamba sono diverse ...intanto se si vogliono divertire si tolgono dalla comoda copertura di facciata di un marito verso il quale (come lui, del resto)non hanno più rispetto .
sia chiaro....a questo punto neanche lui appare vittima perché se messo alla berlina accetta di buon grado per gli stessi identici motivi.
poi che una donna che si concede a tizio e caio sia una fortuna ........suppongo per uomini poco selettivi, di bocca buona, per dirla tutta:sfigati


----------



## Mari' (5 Marzo 2011)

Eppure sarebbe cosi semplice ... piu' fair play,e meno ipocrisia.

D'altronde siamo umani e, quindi fallibili ... nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, anche di più.
> però il problema è diverso: che tipo di esempio può dare una donna che non ha scrupoli ?
> nel mio mondo le donne in gamba sono diverse ...intanto se si vogliono divertire si tolgono dalla comoda copertura di facciata di un marito verso il quale (come lui, del resto)non hanno più rispetto .
> sia chiaro....a questo punto neanche lui appare vittima perché se messo alla berlina accetta di buon grado per gli stessi identici motivi.
> poi che una donna che si concede a tizio e caio sia una fortuna ........suppongo per uomini poco selettivi, di bocca buona, per dirla tutta:sfigati


Sinceramente:
Io non ho mai conosciuto una donna che mi dica: mi sono fatta tizio, caio, e sempronio.
Della vita sessuale delle donne, conosco solo quello che loro hanno fatto con me.
DI tutto quello che loro fanno sono cazzi loro.
E mi fa un po' pena sto discorso dell'esempio.
La sessualità resta una sfera intima e privata.
QUali sarebbero gli scrupoli? Non capisco.
Perchè ognuno non può vivere come meglio crede?

Che me ne frega a me di quello che una donna dà agli altri?
A me frega solo di quello che non dà a me.


----------



## Massimo meridio (6 Marzo 2011)

Eccomi. Stasera scrivo velocemente perchè dopo ore e ore a camminare sui monti (è vero) e poi a mangiare e bere una bottiglia di vino più qualche birra e successiva...capito no? sono alquanto cotto. Peraltro domattina vado in gita con un amica. Si perchè come sapete lei domani va con i suoi 3 amici. Io allora mi sono messo d'accordo di andare con una che a lei (lo so) sta sulle palle. Oggi appena partiti per la gita dopo un pò esordisce con "certo che voi uomini siete proprio prevedibili...lo sapevo che per ripicca domani andavi con la xxxxx". Io stavo sul vago apposta e dopo un pò mi chiede dove andremo. Ho detto lei dove andremo e poi che pensavo di passare in un noto locale a fare un pò di festa nel tardo pomeriggio. In quel locale ci ero stato con lei circa un 2 mesi fa. Al chè si è alquanto irritata. Da parte mia sono stato ipertranquillo e gli ho detto che non c'era nulla di male. Cosa fa lei allora? Mi propone che io e la tipa andassimo il giorno dopo con lei ed i suoi 3 amici! Ho risposto che "no, è meglio di no". Nel corso della giornata poi, tra un discorso e l'altro (discorsi riguardanti le gite per lo più) mi ha buttato sotto altre 3 volte quella di "ma dai, venite con noi e basta no?" All'ultima proposta gli ho detto: "senti, hai detto che ti sentivi satura di me no? Bene...desaturati! Tu sei come una pentola. Io sono l'acqua. Bene...l'acqua straboccava dalla pentola e allora bisogna adesso fare in modo che il livello dell'acqua scenda". Durante la gita, lei in modo diciamo "allegro" mi dice: "amoreee....ma mi ami ancora?" La mia risposta è stata: "e tu?" ben sapendo che lei questa parola non la dice mai. Comunque vi assicuro che mi sentivo davvero più distaccato, più sicuro, a momenti mi stava quasi sulle palle. Ora sono a casa e 1 ora fa mi arriva questo sms: "sono stata davvero bene oggi con te. Ti ho amato molto. A modo mio magari, ma è così. Buona giornata per domani tesoro". Ho risposto solo: "anch'io oggi mi sono divertito. Buonanotte".
Poi poco fa un ultimo sms da parte sua: "buonanotte amore". A questo non ho neanche risposto. Ah...mi ha chiesto se domattina le mando un sms con scritto dove andrò in gita con la mia amica (non lo farò) e se ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio di domani. Insomma: a stare sereno e un pò distaccato si è subito attaccata. Io però sento davvero che qualcosa dentro mi si è spezzato. E' solo un inizio flebile, ma mi sento molto più tranquillo e deciso. Ok, ora vado a nanna che domani per ore devo salire, salire, salire....ciao a tutti.
PS: qualcuno sopra ancora ipotizzava che stessi inventando tutta la storia. NO! E' tutto vero. Non sono il tipo che si divertirebbe a star qui a scrivere palle.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2011)

a se sembrate due cretinetti a farvi le ripicche così...

poi lei se ti ha detto "amoooore, ma mi ami ancora?" a 48 anni è proprio cretina

buona gita

ciao


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eccomi. Stasera scrivo velocemente perchè dopo ore e ore a camminare sui monti (è vero) e poi a mangiare e bere una bottiglia di vino più qualche birra e successiva...capito no? sono alquanto cotto. Peraltro domattina vado in gita con un amica. Si perchè come sapete lei domani va con i suoi 3 amici. Io allora mi sono messo d'accordo di andare con una che a lei (lo so) sta sulle palle. Oggi appena partiti per la gita dopo un pò esordisce con "certo che voi uomini siete proprio prevedibili...lo sapevo che per ripicca domani andavi con la xxxxx". Io stavo sul vago apposta e dopo un pò mi chiede dove andremo. Ho detto lei dove andremo e poi che pensavo di passare in un noto locale a fare un pò di festa nel tardo pomeriggio. In quel locale ci ero stato con lei circa un 2 mesi fa. Al chè si è alquanto irritata. Da parte mia sono stato ipertranquillo e gli ho detto che non c'era nulla di male. Cosa fa lei allora? Mi propone che io e la tipa andassimo il giorno dopo con lei ed i suoi 3 amici! Ho risposto che "no, è meglio di no". Nel corso della giornata poi, tra un discorso e l'altro (discorsi riguardanti le gite per lo più) mi ha buttato sotto altre 3 volte quella di "ma dai, venite con noi e basta no?" All'ultima proposta gli ho detto: "senti, hai detto che ti sentivi satura di me no? Bene...desaturati! Tu sei come una pentola. Io sono l'acqua. Bene...l'acqua straboccava dalla pentola e allora bisogna adesso fare in modo che il livello dell'acqua scenda". Durante la gita, lei in modo diciamo "allegro" mi dice: "amoreee....ma mi ami ancora?" La mia risposta è stata: "e tu?" ben sapendo che lei questa parola non la dice mai. Comunque vi assicuro che mi sentivo davvero più distaccato, più sicuro, a momenti mi stava quasi sulle palle. Ora sono a casa e 1 ora fa mi arriva questo sms: "sono stata davvero bene oggi con te. Ti ho amato molto. A modo mio magari, ma è così. Buona giornata per domani tesoro". Ho risposto solo: "anch'io oggi mi sono divertito. Buonanotte".
> Poi poco fa un ultimo sms da parte sua: "buonanotte amore". A questo non ho neanche risposto. Ah...mi ha chiesto se domattina le mando un sms con scritto dove andrò in gita con la mia amica (non lo farò) e se ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio di domani. Insomma: a stare sereno e un pò distaccato si è subito attaccata. Io però sento davvero che qualcosa dentro mi si è spezzato. E' solo un inizio flebile, ma mi sento molto più tranquillo e deciso. Ok, ora vado a nanna che domani per ore devo salire, salire, salire....ciao a tutti.
> PS: qualcuno sopra ancora ipotizzava che stessi inventando tutta la storia. NO! E' tutto vero. Non sono il tipo che si divertirebbe a star qui a scrivere palle.




:uhoh:​


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eccomi. Stasera scrivo velocemente perchè dopo ore e ore a camminare sui monti (è vero) e poi a mangiare e bere una bottiglia di vino più qualche birra e successiva...capito no? sono alquanto cotto. Peraltro domattina vado in gita con un amica. Si perchè come sapete lei domani va con i suoi 3 amici. Io allora mi sono messo d'accordo di andare con una che a lei (lo so) sta sulle palle. Oggi appena partiti per la gita dopo un pò esordisce con "certo che voi uomini siete proprio prevedibili...lo sapevo che per ripicca domani andavi con la xxxxx". Io stavo sul vago apposta e dopo un pò mi chiede dove andremo. Ho detto lei dove andremo e poi che pensavo di passare in un noto locale a fare un pò di festa nel tardo pomeriggio. In quel locale ci ero stato con lei circa un 2 mesi fa. Al chè si è alquanto irritata. Da parte mia sono stato ipertranquillo e gli ho detto che non c'era nulla di male. Cosa fa lei allora? Mi propone che io e la tipa andassimo il giorno dopo con lei ed i suoi 3 amici! Ho risposto che "no, è meglio di no". Nel corso della giornata poi, tra un discorso e l'altro (discorsi riguardanti le gite per lo più) mi ha buttato sotto altre 3 volte quella di "ma dai, venite con noi e basta no?" All'ultima proposta gli ho detto: "senti, hai detto che ti sentivi satura di me no? Bene...desaturati! Tu sei come una pentola. Io sono l'acqua. Bene...l'acqua straboccava dalla pentola e allora bisogna adesso fare in modo che il livello dell'acqua scenda". Durante la gita, lei in modo diciamo "allegro" mi dice: "amoreee....ma mi ami ancora?" La mia risposta è stata: "e tu?" ben sapendo che lei questa parola non la dice mai. Comunque vi assicuro che mi sentivo davvero più distaccato, più sicuro, a momenti mi stava quasi sulle palle. Ora sono a casa e 1 ora fa mi arriva questo sms: "sono stata davvero bene oggi con te. Ti ho amato molto. A modo mio magari, ma è così. Buona giornata per domani tesoro". Ho risposto solo: "anch'io oggi mi sono divertito. Buonanotte".
> Poi poco fa un ultimo sms da parte sua: "buonanotte amore". A questo non ho neanche risposto. Ah...mi ha chiesto se domattina le mando un sms con scritto dove andrò in gita con la mia amica (non lo farò) e se ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio di domani. Insomma: a stare sereno e un pò distaccato si è subito attaccata. Io però sento davvero che qualcosa dentro mi si è spezzato. E' solo un inizio flebile, ma mi sento molto più tranquillo e deciso. Ok, ora vado a nanna che domani per ore devo salire, salire, salire....ciao a tutti.
> PS: qualcuno sopra ancora ipotizzava che stessi inventando tutta la storia. NO! E' tutto vero. Non sono il tipo che si divertirebbe a star qui a scrivere palle.


Sembrate due ragazzini di 17/18 anni che si fanno le ripicche.... mah...

Non so se hai letto il mio consiglio qualche post fa essendo io un ex traditore innamorato di una amante zoccola, praticamente il tuo caso. Mollala! Prima possibile!

Ma tua maglie le gite in montagna non le fa mai? Tu sei sempre a scalare scalare, e lei che fa?


----------



## tenebroso67 (6 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> .............Per il resto la tua amante dà l'idea di una donna scaltra che sa bene quello che vuole. Mi pare che la libertà sia per lei una condizione essenziale. Non mi pare che tu possa pretendere nulla da lei, né limitare in nessun modo la sua condotta. Insomma, se sei geloso, sono problemi tuoi che devi imparare a gestirti.


Si, anche a me da' l'idea di una donna che mette in primo piano la sua liberta',
se stessa e i suoi bisogni.


----------



## tenebroso67 (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> ..... L'altra volta che avevano fatto la gita a 4, una volta che si sono separati tutti e 4 mi ha subito telefonato per farmi capire che era in macchina da sola e l'ho apprezzato.
> Ragazzi: non voglio finire nella m.....!


Scusami la freddezza dell'espressione ma.....
.....potrebbe anche averti chiamato dopo aver "trombato".
Le occasioni per farlo sono tante e dovunque.....
(sono un tradito e l'ho imparato a mie spese).


----------



## tenebroso67 (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> .....
> ..... Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna.  Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento ..................
> 
> Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”...........


Lei non dice ti amo perche' non ti ama.
Sei uno dei tanti che ha avuto e lei stessa non vuole chiuersi con te.
Tu come tanti e come me (mi ci includo) non riusciamo a scindere il sesso dall'amore, quando in realta' sono due cose che possiamo anche vivere separatamente.
Solo che il sesso puo' vivere senza amore, ma l'amore di coppia non puo' esistere se non c'e' il sesso.
Lei scinde il sesso come solo sesso e ci aggiunge naturalemte un po' di feeling mentale,
ma l'amore che tu chiedi e' un'altra cosa.
Il sesso che lei chiede e' un sesso moilto appagante, cioe' un sesso con trasporto, passione, quasi con amore, ma amore solo nell'apparenza,
amore nel farlo ma non amore per davvero.

Se non ti dice ti amo e' perche' non lo prova, oppure ha paura di innamorarsi davvero,
ma lei e' troppo scaltra per cadere in simili trappole come quella del sentimento.
Lei ha avuto troppi uomini e troppe storie, e tante ancora ne vorra' avere.

Tu stai soffrendo, tua moglie anche, ma non riesci a staccarti da nessuna delle due.
Perche' tu riesca a prendere una strada deve succedere qualcosa che spezzera' questi legami ma non sarai te ad esserne l'artefice.
Intendo dire che se continui cosi tua moglie ti mandera' via quando lo scoprira'
e quando ti rifugerai dalla tua bella amante, anche l'altra di dara' un bel calcio nel culo perche' non vorra' farti da mammina e tutrice, si sentira soffocare la propria liberta' !!

Pensa a tutto cio' !
Scusami la crudezza.


----------



## Sabina (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eccomi. Stasera scrivo velocemente perchè dopo ore e ore a camminare sui monti (è vero) e poi a mangiare e bere una bottiglia di vino più qualche birra e successiva...capito no? sono alquanto cotto. Peraltro domattina vado in gita con un amica. Si perchè come sapete lei domani va con i suoi 3 amici. Io allora mi sono messo d'accordo di andare con una che a lei (lo so) sta sulle palle. Oggi appena partiti per la gita dopo un pò esordisce con "certo che voi uomini siete proprio prevedibili...lo sapevo che per ripicca domani andavi con la xxxxx". Io stavo sul vago apposta e dopo un pò mi chiede dove andremo. Ho detto lei dove andremo e poi che pensavo di passare in un noto locale a fare un pò di festa nel tardo pomeriggio. In quel locale ci ero stato con lei circa un 2 mesi fa. Al chè si è alquanto irritata. Da parte mia sono stato ipertranquillo e gli ho detto che non c'era nulla di male. Cosa fa lei allora? Mi propone che io e la tipa andassimo il giorno dopo con lei ed i suoi 3 amici! Ho risposto che "no, è meglio di no". Nel corso della giornata poi, tra un discorso e l'altro (discorsi riguardanti le gite per lo più) mi ha buttato sotto altre 3 volte quella di "ma dai, venite con noi e basta no?" All'ultima proposta gli ho detto: "senti, hai detto che ti sentivi satura di me no? Bene...desaturati! Tu sei come una pentola. Io sono l'acqua. Bene...l'acqua straboccava dalla pentola e allora bisogna adesso fare in modo che il livello dell'acqua scenda". Durante la gita, lei in modo diciamo "allegro" mi dice: "amoreee....ma mi ami ancora?" La mia risposta è stata: "e tu?" ben sapendo che lei questa parola non la dice mai. Comunque vi assicuro che mi sentivo davvero più distaccato, più sicuro, a momenti mi stava quasi sulle palle. Ora sono a casa e 1 ora fa mi arriva questo sms: "sono stata davvero bene oggi con te. Ti ho amato molto. A modo mio magari, ma è così. Buona giornata per domani tesoro". Ho risposto solo: "anch'io oggi mi sono divertito. Buonanotte".
> Poi poco fa un ultimo sms da parte sua: "buonanotte amore". A questo non ho neanche risposto. Ah...mi ha chiesto se domattina le mando un sms con scritto dove andrò in gita con la mia amica (non lo farò) e se ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio di domani. Insomma: a stare sereno e un pò distaccato si è subito attaccata. Io però sento davvero che qualcosa dentro mi si è spezzato. E' solo un inizio flebile, ma mi sento molto più tranquillo e deciso. Ok, ora vado a nanna che domani per ore devo salire, salire, salire....ciao a tutti.
> PS: qualcuno sopra ancora ipotizzava che stessi inventando tutta la storia. NO! E' tutto vero. Non sono il tipo che si divertirebbe a star qui a scrivere palle.


E' una donna che devi tenere sul filo, fare sentire insicura... ma la vuoi veramente una così. Sei certo che da parte tua e' amore?

Scrivi che sei spesso via... ma tua moglie cosa fa quando non ci sei? Perché non provi a riavvicinarti a lei, a coinvolgerla nelle tue cose o fare qualcosa di nuovo con lei? Perché non andate da un sessuologo. 
Analizza a fondo se e' solo il sesso che ti allontana da lei, o se c'è anche altro.


----------



## Daniele (6 Marzo 2011)

Per me sua moglie fa la santa con lui e si scatena con il vicino :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Sembrate due ragazzini di 17/18 anni che si fanno le ripicche.... mah...
> 
> Non so se hai letto il mio consiglio qualche post fa essendo io un ex traditore innamorato di una amante zoccola, praticamente il tuo caso. Mollala! Prima possibile!
> 
> *Ma tua maglie le gite in montagna non le fa mai? Tu sei sempre a scalare scalare, e lei che fa?*




Ha il Rosario 





​


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Lei non dice ti amo perche' non ti ama.
> Sei uno dei tanti che ha avuto e lei stessa non vuole chiuersi con te.
> Tu come tanti e come me (mi ci includo) non riusciamo a scindere il sesso dall'amore, quando in realta' sono due cose che possiamo anche vivere separatamente.
> Solo che il sesso puo' vivere senza amore, ma l'amore di coppia non puo' esistere se non c'e' il sesso.
> ...


Insomma siamo nel grande western no?
L'ultima sporca figa
Per un pugno di scopate
Calami Jeans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IimP2eE4AC8&feature=related

ops...qua scendo in campo io...eheheheheheeh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao4TIiziT-g&feature=related

ahahahaahah...la versione con l'organo è più figa...


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eccomi. Stasera scrivo velocemente perchè dopo ore e ore a camminare sui monti (è vero) e poi a mangiare e bere una bottiglia di vino più qualche birra e successiva...capito no? sono alquanto cotto. Peraltro domattina vado in gita con un amica. Si perchè come sapete lei domani va con i suoi 3 amici. Io allora mi sono messo d'accordo di andare con una che a lei (lo so) sta sulle palle. Oggi appena partiti per la gita dopo un pò esordisce con "certo che voi uomini siete proprio prevedibili...lo sapevo che per ripicca domani andavi con la xxxxx". Io stavo sul vago apposta e dopo un pò mi chiede dove andremo. Ho detto lei dove andremo e poi che pensavo di passare in un noto locale a fare un pò di festa nel tardo pomeriggio. In quel locale ci ero stato con lei circa un 2 mesi fa. Al chè si è alquanto irritata. Da parte mia sono stato ipertranquillo e gli ho detto che non c'era nulla di male. Cosa fa lei allora? Mi propone che io e la tipa andassimo il giorno dopo con lei ed i suoi 3 amici! Ho risposto che "no, è meglio di no". Nel corso della giornata poi, tra un discorso e l'altro (discorsi riguardanti le gite per lo più) mi ha buttato sotto altre 3 volte quella di "ma dai, venite con noi e basta no?" All'ultima proposta gli ho detto: "senti, hai detto che ti sentivi satura di me no? Bene...desaturati! Tu sei come una pentola. Io sono l'acqua. Bene...l'acqua straboccava dalla pentola e allora bisogna adesso fare in modo che il livello dell'acqua scenda". Durante la gita, lei in modo diciamo "allegro" mi dice: "amoreee....ma mi ami ancora?" La mia risposta è stata: "e tu?" ben sapendo che lei questa parola non la dice mai. Comunque vi assicuro che mi sentivo davvero più distaccato, più sicuro, a momenti mi stava quasi sulle palle. Ora sono a casa e 1 ora fa mi arriva questo sms: "sono stata davvero bene oggi con te. Ti ho amato molto. A modo mio magari, ma è così. Buona giornata per domani tesoro". Ho risposto solo: "anch'io oggi mi sono divertito. Buonanotte".
> Poi poco fa un ultimo sms da parte sua: "buonanotte amore". A questo non ho neanche risposto. Ah...mi ha chiesto se domattina le mando un sms con scritto dove andrò in gita con la mia amica (non lo farò) e se ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio di domani. Insomma: a stare sereno e un pò distaccato si è subito attaccata. Io però sento davvero che qualcosa dentro mi si è spezzato. E' solo un inizio flebile, ma mi sento molto più tranquillo e deciso. Ok, ora vado a nanna che domani per ore devo salire, salire, salire....ciao a tutti.
> PS: qualcuno sopra ancora ipotizzava che stessi inventando tutta la storia. NO! E' tutto vero. Non sono il tipo che si divertirebbe a star qui a scrivere palle.


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


>



*I'm young and I love to be young *
* I'm free and I love to be free *
* To live my life the way I want *
* To say and do whatever I please*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gx-mknOV54


:up:
​


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *I'm young and I love to be young *
> * I'm free and I love to be free *
> * To live my life the way I want *
> * To say and do whatever I please*
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Io l'ho presa da qua:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJmRAieU9AI&feature=related


SCUSATE L'OT. :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Io l'ho presa da qua:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJmRAieU9AI&feature=related
> ...



Che film!!!

:up:​


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eccomi. Stasera scrivo velocemente perchè dopo ore e ore a camminare sui monti (è vero) e poi a mangiare e bere una bottiglia di vino più qualche birra e successiva...capito no? sono alquanto cotto. Peraltro domattina vado in gita con un amica. Si perchè come sapete lei domani va con i suoi 3 amici. Io allora mi sono messo d'accordo di andare con una che a lei (lo so) sta sulle palle. Oggi appena partiti per la gita dopo un pò esordisce con "certo che voi uomini siete proprio prevedibili...lo sapevo che per ripicca domani andavi con la xxxxx". Io stavo sul vago apposta e dopo un pò mi chiede dove andremo. Ho detto lei dove andremo e poi che pensavo di passare in un noto locale a fare un pò di festa nel tardo pomeriggio. In quel locale ci ero stato con lei circa un 2 mesi fa. Al chè si è alquanto irritata. Da parte mia sono stato ipertranquillo e gli ho detto che non c'era nulla di male. Cosa fa lei allora? Mi propone che io e la tipa andassimo il giorno dopo con lei ed i suoi 3 amici! Ho risposto che "no, è meglio di no". Nel corso della giornata poi, tra un discorso e l'altro (discorsi riguardanti le gite per lo più) mi ha buttato sotto altre 3 volte quella di "ma dai, venite con noi e basta no?" All'ultima proposta gli ho detto: "senti, hai detto che ti sentivi satura di me no? Bene...desaturati! Tu sei come una pentola. Io sono l'acqua. Bene...l'acqua straboccava dalla pentola e allora bisogna adesso fare in modo che il livello dell'acqua scenda". Durante la gita, lei in modo diciamo "allegro" mi dice: "amoreee....ma mi ami ancora?" La mia risposta è stata: "e tu?" ben sapendo che lei questa parola non la dice mai. Comunque vi assicuro che mi sentivo davvero più distaccato, più sicuro, a momenti mi stava quasi sulle palle. Ora sono a casa e 1 ora fa mi arriva questo sms: "*sono stata davvero bene oggi con te. Ti ho amato molto. A modo mio magari, ma è così. Buona giornata per domani tesoro*". Ho risposto solo: "anch'io oggi mi sono divertito. Buonanotte".
> Poi poco fa un ultimo sms da parte sua: "buonanotte amore". A questo non ho neanche risposto. Ah...mi ha chiesto se domattina le mando un sms con scritto dove andrò in gita con la mia amica (non lo farò) e se ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio di domani. Insomma: a stare sereno e un pò distaccato si è subito attaccata. Io però sento davvero che qualcosa dentro mi si è spezzato. E' solo un inizio flebile, ma mi sento molto più tranquillo e deciso. Ok, ora vado a nanna che domani per ore devo salire, salire, salire....ciao a tutti.
> PS: qualcuno sopra ancora ipotizzava che stessi inventando tutta la storia. NO! E' tutto vero. Non sono il tipo che si divertirebbe a star qui a scrivere palle.


 bè scusate ma secondo me sto sms dice tutto!!!!! soprattutto la parte in rosso.....ma perchè parla al passato?????????????????????????????


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Marzo 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Lei non dice ti amo perche' non ti ama.
> Sei uno dei tanti che ha avuto e lei stessa non vuole chiuersi con te.
> Tu come tanti e come me (mi ci includo) non riusciamo a scindere il sesso dall'amore, quando in realta' sono due cose che possiamo anche vivere separatamente.
> Solo che il sesso puo' vivere senza amore, ma l'amore di coppia non puo' esistere se non c'e' il sesso.
> ...


Ecco Tenerbroso ha detto tutto in modo chiaro e conciso...
Vedi Massimo....
nella vostra storia in questo vostro teatro... lei ha la parte maschile.. e tu risulti molto femminuccia... scusami ehhhhhh
Ti allontani e lei ti ammalia... ma mica è amore.. è la legge del cacciatore e della preda... 
ma se non erro i cacciatori erano maschi no?????
Allora tira fuori gli attributi (sempre che lei non te le abbia sfracellati) e mandala al diavolo, riprendi la tua vita e pensa cosa farne.....
Stica hai 40 anni e sei ridotto così....
Se vuoi ti presto uncinetto e cotone.. ti manca solo questo e poi sei femmina doc!!
scusa ehhhhhhh


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ecco Tenerbroso ha detto tutto in modo chiaro e conciso...
> Vedi Massimo....
> nella vostra storia in questo vostro teatro... lei ha la parte maschile.. e tu risulti molto femminuccia... scusami ehhhhhh
> Ti allontani e lei ti ammalia... ma mica è amore.. è la legge del cacciatore e della preda...
> ...




Dimentichi le Amazzoni 



Sbagliato! ... per esempio ci sono uomini ...

http://gomitolodilana.blogspot.com/2010/11/uomini-che-lavorano-maglia.html


:mrgreen::mrgreen:
​


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ecco Tenerbroso ha detto tutto in modo chiaro e conciso...
> Vedi Massimo....
> nella vostra storia in questo vostro teatro... lei ha la parte maschile.. e tu risulti molto femminuccia... scusami ehhhhhh
> Ti allontani e lei ti ammalia... ma mica è amore.. è la legge del cacciatore e della preda...
> ...


Ci sono passato eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
oi sei fighissima con stica...
e bellissimo eh?

tener...broso...un mito...
Ma mia cara...noi quarantenni moderni siamo tutti flippati eh?

Tu quoque tu credi che non mi sia mai capitato di piangere come una femminuccia...perchè una mi maltratta?

Siamo noi maschi moderni...deboli, fragili, insicuri...ci avete massacrato...eheheheheheheheh


----------



## Sole (6 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> dopo ore e ore a camminare sui monti (è vero) e poi a mangiare e bere una bottiglia di vino più qualche birra e successiva...capito no? sono alquanto cotto. Peraltro domattina vado in gita con un amica. Si perchè come sapete lei domani va con i suoi 3 amici. Io allora mi sono messo d'accordo di andare con una che a lei (lo so) sta sulle palle. Oggi appena partiti per la gita dopo un pò esordisce con "certo che voi uomini siete proprio prevedibili...lo sapevo che per ripicca domani andavi con la xxxxx". Io stavo sul vago apposta e dopo un pò mi chiede dove andremo. Ho detto lei dove andremo e poi che pensavo di passare in un noto locale a fare un pò di festa nel tardo pomeriggio. In quel locale ci ero stato con lei circa un 2 mesi fa. Al chè si è alquanto irritata. Da parte mia sono stato ipertranquillo e gli ho detto che non c'era nulla di male. Cosa fa lei allora? Mi propone che io e la tipa andassimo il giorno dopo con lei ed i suoi 3 amici! Ho risposto che "no, è meglio di no". Nel corso della giornata poi, tra un discorso e l'altro (discorsi riguardanti le gite per lo più) mi ha buttato sotto altre 3 volte quella di "ma dai, venite con noi e basta no?" All'ultima proposta gli ho detto: "senti, hai detto che ti sentivi satura di me no? Bene...desaturati! Tu sei come una pentola. Io sono l'acqua. Bene...l'acqua straboccava dalla pentola e allora bisogna adesso fare in modo che il livello dell'acqua scenda". Durante la gita, lei in modo diciamo "allegro" mi dice: "amoreee....ma mi ami ancora?" La mia risposta è stata: "e tu?" ben sapendo che lei questa parola non la dice mai. Comunque vi assicuro che mi sentivo davvero più distaccato, più sicuro, a momenti mi stava quasi sulle palle. Ora sono a casa e 1 ora fa mi arriva questo sms: "sono stata davvero bene oggi con te. Ti ho amato molto. A modo mio magari, ma è così. Buona giornata per domani tesoro". Ho risposto solo: "anch'io oggi mi sono divertito. Buonanotte".
> Poi poco fa un ultimo sms da parte sua: "buonanotte amore". A questo non ho neanche risposto. Ah...mi ha chiesto se domattina le mando un sms con scritto dove andrò in gita con la mia amica (non lo farò) e se ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio di domani. Insomma: a stare sereno e un pò distaccato si è subito attaccata.


Scusa Massimo, ma io sono un po' perplessa.
Dai tuoi resoconti dettagliati sui botta e risposta con la tua amante e sulle strategie (non proprio rivoluzionarie) che usi per tenerla legata a te, si percepisce un'enome quantità di tempo ed energie che spendi per lei. Sembri completamente proiettato su di lei, tua moglie è un'ombra che compare ogni tanto per poi sparire subito dopo, quasi ti desse noia anche solo ricordare la sua esistenza.

Capisco il tuo tormento interiore, ma non sei un ragazzino alle prese con le prime tempeste ormonali. Sei un uomo di 40 anni e hai sposato una donna che sembra essere più un intralcio ai tuoi hobbies e alle tue scopate che una compagna di vita. Addirittura ipotizzi un altro tradimento per toglierti dalla testa l'amante. Ti rendi conto che non sei sposato con un ologramma?


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso che deprimente sia il termine esatto.
> Sai no, quando l'amore finisce come passione e resta quel quieto affetto? Magari ti lega ad una persona un sentimento diverso, ma molto alto: la stima derivante dalla consapevolezza di quello che l'altro è come persona. Non è poco sai?
> Diverso se quando finisce l'amore, ti accorgi di aver amato, una persona che in definitiva non valeva poi così tanto, come diceva di essere.
> Ecco perchè io guardo sempre e solo ai fatti.
> ...


Mai parlato di abbandono. E' la coerenza che manca. A meno che non la si esprima questa cosa. Non ti amo più e non ti desidero, però mi piacerebbe continuare a vivere con te perchè ... e ognuno fa la lista che vuole. Si potrebbe anche aggiungere, ciò non toglie che io determinati desideri continui a sentirli, per altre/i. E' il mentire che non comprendo. Perchè, prima di tutto, è un mentire a se stessi.

ps se ti sposi con una persona e ci fai dei figli e, dopo un tot ti rendi conto che non valeva così tanto (secondo i tuoi personalissimi parametri), il problema è tuo, non dell'altra persona.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, sua moglie è una suora!!! O forse...lui non fu abbbastanza bravo da farle piacere la cosa, potrebbe anche essere.


Sfatate per favore la leggenda metropolitana per cui il piacere delle donne dipende dalla bravura dell'uomo. Non è quello il segreto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mai parlato di abbandono. E' la coerenza che manca. A meno che non la si esprima questa cosa. Non ti amo più e non ti desidero, però mi piacerebbe continuare a vivere con te perchè ... e ognuno fa la lista che vuole. Si potrebbe anche aggiungere, ciò non toglie che io determinati desideri continui a sentirli, per altre/i. E' il mentire che non comprendo. Perchè, prima di tutto, è un mentire a se stessi.
> 
> ps se ti sposi con una persona e ci fai dei figli e, dopo un tot ti rendi conto che non valeva così tanto (secondo i tuoi personalissimi parametri), il problema è tuo, non dell'altra persona.


Eh, mia cara, ma le persone cambiano negli anni eh?
E chi sono io per valutare con il mio personalissimo metro una persona?
Quando una persona ha bisogno di misurare, me, manifesta solo i suoi limiti di comprensione eh?
E credimi...se tu mi dici...ah Conte per me tu sei "solo" questo...io sto da papa...perchè vuol dire, che tutto il resto non lo vedi...ed è ben protetto.

Mia cara, mai legato nessuno a me con una catena...o con sistemi di facciata...

Forse la mia unica delusione sta nell'aver pensato che lei si sarebbe evoluta in un certo modo...invece è andata nella direzione opposta...

QUante persone dicono...ehi ma una volta non era così eh?

Anch'io medesimo non mi riconosco nell'uomo che ero anni fa...si cambia...ci si evolve o involve...


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel mio mondo: una in gamba, sa accudire marito e figli, e nel tempo libero, togliersi i suoi capricetti.


Nel mio mondo no. E vale sia per le donne che per gli uomini.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh, mia cara, ma le persone cambiano negli anni eh?
> E chi sono io per valutare con il mio personalissimo metro una persona?


E perchè stare con una persona che è cambiata e non ti soddisfa più? Soprattutto se non la ami? E soprattutto perchè tradirla?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sfatate per favore la leggenda metropolitana per cui il piacere delle donne dipende dalla bravura dell'uomo. Non è quello il segreto.


O poffarre e quale sarebbe il segreto?
Il piacere delle donne?
Posso dirti una cosa?
Mai vista una donna raggiungere il piacere in maniera simile ad un'altra...
Quando fingono sono tutte uguali, ma quando fanno a modo loro, io, nella mia piccola esperienza...perchè non posso certo vantare numeri da brivido...posso assicurarti che nessuna raggiunge il piacere allo stesso modo...anzi...

Casomai mi è capitato di essere io quello che ha fatto scoprire certe cose a lei...ma sono cose che capitano per caso eh?

Ma mai pensato che il piacere di una donna dipenda dalla mia bravura eh? Pensa tante volte..sta proprio nel non fare, anzichè nello strafare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O poffarre e quale sarebbe il segreto?


I segreti non si dicono


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè stare con una persona che è cambiata e non ti soddisfa più? Soprattutto se non la ami? E soprattutto perchè tradirla?


Ma che ne so?
Mica ho mai tradito eh?
Ma porco mondo cane...hai la più pallida idea di quante persone stanno assieme non solo per amore? Eh?
Porco mondo cane...se due persone non vanno per nulla d'accordo...saranno ben felici ognuno di andare per la loro strada no?
Però...io ho solo posto il dito sulla solita faccenda...guarda qua...la moglie di meridio è soddisfattissima in tutti i suoi bisogni...ma lui?
Perchè allora la moglie di meridio non gli dice...tento...io sono una suora e non una porca...per il sesso stai con le tue amate amichette che ti fa bene...

Invece qua cosa capita?
Una è disposta a fare sesso con te, ogni morte del papa, e pretende per giunta fedeltà sessuale? Ma dove siamo XD?

Ok...cara...quando avrò raggiunto le temute 18,30...non andrò più a donne...e ti farò casta compagnia...

Ma sai quanto ti snerva desiderare di fare l'amore con la tua compagna e lei ti rifiuta a nastro? 

E quando per giunta tenta di farti sentire in colpa, perchè sei tu che non ci sai fare, sei tu l'insensibile che non vede che non è il momento, che non sa vedere la sua stanchezza, i suoi problemi ecc..ecc..ecc..?

Oh...ma dove siamo?


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quando per giunta tenta di farti sentire in colpa, perchè sei tu che non ci sai fare, sei tu l'insensibile che non vede che non è il momento, che non sa vedere la sua stanchezza, i suoi problemi ecc..ecc..ecc..?
> 
> Oh...ma dove siamo?


Siamo che non si è connessi. E in coppia si sta in due. Altrimenti uno si fa la sua bella vita da single.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

*E aggiungo*

da donna ti posso assicurare che, malattie a parte, se una donna perde il desiderio di fare l'amore col proprio partner, il motivo c'è. E non è quello di non avere voglia di fare sesso.


----------



## Sole (6 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè stare con una persona che è cambiata e non ti soddisfa più? Soprattutto se non la ami? E soprattutto perchè tradirla?


Si può continuare ad essere sposati, forse, pur non amando con la stessa passione travolgente dei primi tempi o, forse, in modo più disincantato. Si può continuare a stare insieme anche per una vita, provando poco più che amicizia. Ma dev'essere una scelta comune e quindi, anche se non esplicita, almeno intuita e condivisa.

Diverso è quando si tratta di una decisione che uno dei due prende senza far trapelare nulla all'altro. Non mi piaci più, non ti amo più, non mi soddisfi sessualmente perciò ti tradisco. Ma magari l'altro pensa di vivere nel matrimonio perfetto.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Si può continuare ad essere sposati, forse, pur non amando con la stessa passione travolgente dei primi tempi o, forse, in modo più disincantato. Si può continuare a stare insieme anche per una vita, provando poco più che amicizia. Ma dev'essere una scelta comune e quindi, anche se non esplicita, almeno intuita e condivisa.
> 
> Diverso è quando si tratta di una decisione che uno dei due prende senza far trapelare nulla all'altro. Non mi piaci più, non ti amo più, non mi soddisfi sessualmente perciò ti tradisco. Ma magari l'altro pensa di vivere nel matrimonio perfetto.


Significa rassegnarsi e mettere la propria energia vitale in altro. Ma a che pro?


----------



## Sole (6 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Significa rassegnarsi e mettere la propria energia vitale in altro. Ma a che pro?


Forse per una scelta di comodo. Ho sentito di coppie che non si separano per questioni economiche. Magari alla base resta comunque una stima reciproca, interessi e abitudini condivise. Ogni coppia è un mistero difficile da sondare.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Forse per una scelta di comodo. Ho sentito di coppie che non si separano per questioni economiche. Magari alla base resta comunque una stima reciproca, interessi e abitudini condivise. Ogni coppia è un mistero difficile da sondare.


Certo che sì. Ma una coppia dove uno dei partner va a cercare fuori quello che dentro non trova, o non sa trovare, è una coppia che non c'è.


----------



## Sole (6 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che sì. Ma una coppia dove uno dei partner va a cercare fuori quello che dentro non trova, o non sa trovare, è una coppia che non c'è.


Sono d'accordo. Ma la vita di una coppia, in genere, è lunga. E io credo che ci possano essere alcuni momenti, nella vita di una persona, in cui si sente l'esigenza di cercare altrove quello che non si trova nella coppia.

Il problema è che molti si fossilizzano in questo stadio, felici di aver trovato la situazione perfetta, dove la quotidianità e l'imprevisto convivono pacificamente senza causare troppi sensi di colpa. E qui sta l'errore, secondo me. Scambiare un momento transitorio e sintomatico come uno stato di immobilismo sul quale adagiarsi comodamente.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che sì. Ma una coppia dove uno dei partner va a cercare fuori quello che dentro non trova, o non sa trovare, è una coppia che non c'è.


E allora?
Ma guarda che io sono il primo a sapere di essere uno che non sa stare in coppia...
Ohi, io ci ho provato...ma chiusa, aperta, di traverso, diritta o rovescia, non fa per me...o per lo meno, io devo ancora incontrare una donna con cui fare coppia, nel senso che dici tu...
Se tu dici, che io e mia moglie siamo sempre stati due scapoli sposati...sfondi una porta aperta...
Ma se a noi due va benissimo così...che cazzo t'importa se non siamo coppia?

Io mi chiedo, quale altra donna, mi avrebbe permesso di vivere a modo mio, esattamente come mi saltava per la testa...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma la vita di una coppia, in genere, è lunga. E io credo che ci possano essere alcuni momenti, nella vita di una persona, in cui si sente l'esigenza di cercare altrove quello che non si trova nella coppia.
> 
> Il problema è che molti si fossilizzano in questo stadio, felici di aver trovato la situazione perfetta, dove la quotidianità e l'imprevisto convivono pacificamente senza causare troppi sensi di colpa. E qui sta l'errore, secondo me. Scambiare un momento transitorio e sintomatico come uno stato di immobilismo sul quale adagiarsi comodamente.


Brava.
Appunto.
Io non sono appunto una statua di cemento.
Ma un essere vivente.


----------



## oceansize (6 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il problema è che molti si fossilizzano in questo stadio, felici di aver trovato la situazione perfetta, dove la quotidianità e l'imprevisto convivono pacificamente senza causare troppi sensi di colpa. E qui sta l'errore, secondo me. Scambiare un momento transitorio e sintomatico come uno stato di immobilismo sul quale adagiarsi comodamente.



:up::up::up:


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma la vita di una coppia, in genere, è lunga. E io credo che ci possano essere alcuni momenti, nella vita di una persona, in cui si sente l'esigenza di cercare altrove quello che non si trova nella coppia.
> 
> Il problema è che molti si fossilizzano in questo stadio, felici di aver trovato la situazione perfetta, dove la quotidianità e l'imprevisto convivono pacificamente senza causare troppi sensi di colpa. E qui sta l'errore, secondo me. Scambiare un momento transitorio e sintomatico come uno stato di immobilismo sul quale adagiarsi comodamente.


E' giusto, ma, mentre ci si adagia in quello stato di "autocompiacimento" in realtà non si è coscienti.

I casi più estremi, poi, sono quelli che perdurano anni. Se questo accade ilproblema non è più solo del traditore che si è adagiato nella sua vita parallela e paliativa.

Il comportamento di quest'ultimo si ripercuote inevitabilmente nella coppia e il partner spesso è analogamente adagiato in una condizione precaria e condivisa. Proprio perché il traditore sta cercando altrove.
Non che il tradito abbia delle particolari colpe, però spesso si sottaciono e trascurano situazioni di coppia nelle quali entrambe le parti si adagiano, già solo per pigrizia di affrontare un problema troppo gravoso per lo stress della quotidianità.

Effettivamente, per come ne parla e non parla, la moglie del nostro Gladiatore sembra davvero un fantasma.
Siete sicuri che lo stazionario trastullo di Massimo Decimo Meriddio, che a me sembra più un andare alla deriva, non sia funzionale, in qualche modo, anche per la moglie?

Al nostro gladiatore va dato atto che denuncia una vita sessuale, con la moglie, piuttosto deludente. Ma, d'altro canto, una donna sessualmente "scarsa" non è detto che lo sia perché non interessata o non interessante.
Le energie che il nostro gladiatore investe nell'altra, tutto il tempo che le dedica insieme "all'amore", trovano il tempo e lo spazio di realizzarsi proprio all'interno della sua coppia.

La moglie non è un ombra, ma appare cosi a noi perché la mente e il racconto del gladiatore la tengono al buio mentre rifugge, senza saperlo, al dovere di intervenire.
E in quel mentre la moglie cosa sta facendo? Di certo non l'ombra o il semplice ologramma proiettato dalla sua mente.


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Siamo che non si è connessi. E in coppia si sta in due. Altrimenti uno si fa la sua bella vita da single.


Straquoto... oppure ognuno si fa la sua vita con persone simili a loro che la pensino come loro....


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma la vita di una coppia, in genere, è lunga. E io credo che ci possano essere alcuni momenti, nella vita di una persona, in cui si sente l'esigenza di cercare altrove quello che non si trova nella coppia.
> 
> Il problema è che molti si fossilizzano in questo stadio, felici di aver trovato la situazione perfetta, dove la quotidianità e l'imprevisto convivono pacificamente senza causare troppi sensi di colpa. E qui sta l'errore, secondo me. Scambiare un momento transitorio e sintomatico come uno stato di immobilismo sul quale adagiarsi comodamente.


Scusami Sole, mi puoi delucidare questo concetto?
Cioè tu intendi che motli sono felici ed appagati di aver trovato qualcosa al di fuori della coppia e non si preoccupano minimamente di risolvere i problemi all'interno della coppia stessa?
Correggimi se sbaglio...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lei proprio quest'anno si è rimessa la spirale per sicurezza, ma proprio quest'anno si è accorta di essere entrata nella menopausa. Pensi che sia una ninfomane?


La menopausa a 48 anni???Capisco bene Massimo??


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre senza offesa ma:
> 1-Non sparare sciocchezze sull'amare anche tua moglie, o in alternativa dovresti un pochino chiarirti le idee su cosa significa vivere un amore e/o matrimonio (insomma fai finta di viverlo in un modo e invece lo vivi in un altro...) e/o domandarti perché cavolo hai sposato una donna tanto religiosa! (E voglio specificare una cosa, essere religiosi non vuol dire avere dei tabù, quelli possono esserci a prescindere: mia cugina e il marito si sono sposati vergini...ma ora ci danno dentro alla grande!!)
> 2-Si, lei è una bugiarda (almeno da quel che scrivi, secondo me). Già una che ti dice che la natura umana va contro il matrimonio, quando lei stessa è sposata...la dice lunga sul tipo di persona che è (al di la del tradimento).
> 
> ...


 
Straconcordo :deve essere squallido scopare in macchina a 48 anni..a perte la pericolisita'.....sono cosa da fare a 20 anni oppure come di ci tu,una volta o due...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come hai potuto...
> Ascolta qua ci vuole subito un bravo amante per tua moglie, che la svegli fuori...
> Qua per tua moglie ci vuole lui in persona...
> Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....dove seiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


 
Vi-Bo e'lunga e ti leggo solo ora,cosa possiamo fare per sto'mona di Massimo??Una colletta per farli incontrare in motel??Oppure per noleggiare un Q7 con i vetri neri,cosi'scoipano con piu'privacy?
Massimo e'super becco...lo sento,vero grande Conte???


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sinceramente:
> Io non ho mai conosciuto una donna che mi dica: mi sono fatta tizio, caio, e sempronio.
> Della vita sessuale delle donne, conosco solo quello che loro hanno fatto con me.
> DI tutto quello che loro fanno sono cazzi loro.
> ...


 non stiamo parlando di te.
no, ognuno non può vivere come meglio crede..
qui non si tratta solo di sessualità ma di assolta mancanza di semplici principi morali che riguardano il rispetto altrui ..e non sono anche  queste le cose che si insegnano (si dovrebbero)ai figli?


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Eccoci qua. Rispondo sommariamente a qualcuno e poi vado agli aggiornamenti.

Sole: hai ragione. Mi accorgo anch'io che sto dando tantissime energie e tempo a questa donna. Mia moglie purtroppo la metto abbastanza da parte, anche se spesso non ci vediamo perchè anche lei lavora. Ma anche se a casa io manco, lo so.

Tenebroso: l'altro giorno quando mi ha detto perchè mi comporto così ed io le ho risposto che secondo me io ho sbagliato ad innamorarmi di lei mentre lei è stata capace di scindere l'amore dal sesso, mi ha risposto che lei ha sempre dato tutto all'altro nelle storie extraconiugali che ha avuto. Ha ribadito (non era la prima volta che lo diceva) che lei si è sempre innamorata dell'altra persona.

Sabina: hai ragione a dire che è una da tenere sempre sul filo, nell'insicurezza. Infatti lo sto facendo da solo 4-5 giorni ed ha cambiato il suo modo di atteggiarsi e di messaggiare.

Daniele: sbagli. Mia moglie ha troppo il rosario in mano come dice Mary per andare con il vicino di casa.

MK: il sesso con la moglie è stato fin da subito una cosa molto chiusa da parte sua. Con pochissima o nulla partecipazione. Il classico sesso solo per cercare di avere figli (che non sono mai venuti).

Lothar57: lei ha detto di non essere in menopausa ma che secondo le sta arrivando. Le mestruazioni le ha a volte si a volte no per mesi. Per sicurezza ha voluto rimettere per l'ultima volta la spirale.

Aggiornamento: ieri lei è andata con i 3 amici suoi ed io con un amica mia. Siccome lei sa che in passato avevo avuto una micro storia con ZZZZ (l'amica che era con me ieri) ammetto di aver fatto apposta a chiedere a lei di venire in gita (anche lei appassionata di nordik walking). Che la tipa (la mia amnte) non si sia fermata dopo la gita con il suo ex ne sono sicurissimo, perchè dopo essersi divisi, lei è dovuta tornare subito verso casa con la propria auto e gli altri 3 con una ulteriore macchina. Lo so per certo per una questione di logistica del ritrovo fra loro e delle rispettive residenze. Credetemi sulla parola.
Insomma verso le 17 lei era già sola ed io invece avrei riportato a casa l'amica solo verso le 21 perchè dopo la gita siamo andati per negozi e in un locale a bere 2-3 birre frequentato da molti. Premessa: nessuna intenzione mia di provarci con l'amica che era con me. Il giorno prima mi aveva detto: "domattina mandami un sms e fammi sapere dove andate te e GGGGG". Ovviamewnte non le ho mandato nessun sms. Fino a qualche giorno fa l'avrei fatto ora non più.
Riporto i messaggi via cellulare in toto così si capisce meglio (a spiegare faccio schifo":

sms suo alle 14: "mi chiami?" Detto sms io non l'ho sentito arrivare per cui dopo 15 minuti mi chiama e mi dice che è già scesa verso il basso ma che deve aspettare gli altri 3 che hanno fatto un giro più lungo. E' lì sola che aspetta e quando arriveranno andranno a fare uno spuntino e si saluteranno. Cosa effettivamente successa da come spiegato sopra. Mi chiede dove siamo stati e che cosa faremo nelle ore prossime "visto che è ancora presto". Dico lei che andremo in un paio di negozi e poi a bere un paio di birre in tal famoso locale. Poi verso casa. Finita la telefonata dopo 5 minuti mi arriva questo messaggio:

sms suo delle 14,15: "mi raccomando eh....che io penso a te, mi comporto bene...ps: è appena passata una macchina e mi ha lavata".

sms mio di poco dopo: "non preoccuparti. Io gioco pulito con te".

sms suo di poco dopo: "Giochi??? Certo sei diventato di gelo!...anzi, non ti riconosco più e mi dispiace che ti comporti così."

sms mio: "Gioco si fa per dire dai. Non voglio essere di gelo. E' solo che non ti voglio più soffocare. Tutto là".

sms suo: "ah, mi tiri su il morale allora. E' così giù..."

Poi io non mi sono fatto sentire. Sono stato con l'amica a negozi poi a bere queste birre ascoltando musica in bellissimo locale tipico per 2 ore. Poi ci avviamo verso casa che dista un ora e mezza. Quasi verso casa mi arriva un suo sms:
"Sono già a casa da un pezzo. Questa giornata è stata devastante per come fatica fisica. La gita era impegnativa. Ho un pò di mal di stomaco e non vedo l'ora di riposarmi. Sei ancora in giro?"

sms mio poco dopo: "ho appena lasciato GGGGG sotto casa sua. Ora vado un quarto d'ora a farmi una birra da solo sotto casa poi vado a farmi la doccia. Comunque se hai 5 minuti puoi chiamarmi".

E infatti mi chiama e mi dice subito che non le è piaciuto io sia andato in giro proprio con quella lì "con la quale hai scopato tempo fa" e che sia poi andato in quel locale con lei le piace ancora meno. Dice che ci è restata male e per questo "sono abbastanza nera stasera". Io ho detto a lei allora che gli sto dando solo la libertà che da un pò in qua continua a chiedere, che sto dando lei modo di "desaturarsi" come ha detto lei. E che se libertà chiede libertà devi dare. Ho detto: "guarda, lungi da me il pensiero di scopare con GGGGG ma se tu vuoi fare quello che vuoi, ed io non posso mettere becco, va bene lo accetto. Ma lo faccio pure io.

Finita la telefonata mi arriva un ultimo sms: "mi ha fatto bene parlare". Io non ho risposto (prima lo avrei fatto).
Stamattina un sms per dirmi se nel pomeriggio tardo ci vediamo.
Avete avuto pazienza di leggere tutto?


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eccoci qua. Rispondo sommariamente a qualcuno e poi vado agli aggiornamenti.
> 
> Sole: hai ragione. Mi accorgo anch'io che sto dando tantissime energie e tempo a questa donna. Mia moglie purtroppo la metto abbastanza da parte, anche se spesso non ci vediamo perchè anche lei lavora. Ma anche se a casa io manco, lo so.
> 
> ...


 no.
più che trasgressivi siete noiosi e infantili.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vi-Bo e'lunga e ti leggo solo ora,cosa possiamo fare per sto'mona di Massimo??Una colletta per farli incontrare in motel??Oppure per noleggiare un Q7 con i vetri neri,cosi'scoipano con piu'privacy?
> Massimo e'super becco...lo sento,vero grande Conte???


Ne convengo Lothar...
Ma non può essere becco...mica lei gli ha giurato fedeltà...
E come sai con certe sacerdotesse del sesso...è già tanto essere ammessi alla loro corte no?
Lei al massimo ti dice...ma porco cane...l'ho data anche a te...cosa casso vuoi ancora da me?
AH tu vuoi tutta la torta?
Ingordo...una ciavadina a testa e qua ce n'è per tutti no?
Ma forse dovremmo tentare l'operazione impossibile...svegliare fuori sua moglie...no? 
Magari con me o te, sta mogliettina si trasforma in una pornodiva eh?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non stiamo parlando di te.
> no, ognuno non può vivere come meglio crede..
> qui non si tratta solo di sessualità ma di assolta mancanza di semplici principi morali che riguardano il rispetto altrui ..e non sono anche  queste le cose che si insegnano (si dovrebbero)ai figli?


Tu dici?
Sono insegnamenti troppo pericolosi...
Quali principi morali?


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva: Dici così perchè usiamo molto la messaggeria del cellulare? Lo so che è cosa da ragazzini, ma mica pupoi star sempre lì a chiamarti. Se lo dici invece perchè ci battibecchiamo come due quindicenni allora ti dò ragione. Se la cosa è noiosa...beh...non ci posso fare nulla. Sono qui a cercare aiuto per capire cosa voglia da me questa donna, non per rendere interessante un romanzo.
Non siamo trasgressivi? E chi ha mai detto di volerlo essere? Cerco solo aiuto per capire.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Minerva: Dici così perchè usiamo molto la messaggeria del cellulare? Lo so che è cosa da ragazzini, ma mica pupoi star sempre lì a chiamarti. Se lo dici invece perchè ci battibecchiamo come due quindicenni allora ti dò ragione. Se la cosa è noiosa...beh...non ci posso fare nulla. Sono qui a cercare aiuto per capire cosa voglia da me questa donna, non per rendere interessante un romanzo.


Scusami, rilevi che il tuo comportamento nei suoi confronti è anomalo, lo hai detto tu.

Quello che traspare però, soprattutto dal tuo ultimo resoconto, è che stai impelagandoti ancora di più.

Non sei molto libero, non credi?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Minerva: Dici così perchè usiamo molto la messaggeria del cellulare? Lo so che è cosa da ragazzini, ma mica pupoi star sempre lì a chiamarti. Se lo dici invece perchè ci battibecchiamo come due quindicenni allora ti dò ragione. Se la cosa è noiosa...beh...non ci posso fare nulla. Sono qui a cercare aiuto per capire cosa voglia da me questa donna, non per rendere interessante un romanzo.
> Non siamo trasgressivi? E chi ha mai detto di volerlo essere? Cerco solo aiuto per capire.


AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA...bel post!
Forza Meridio! Un mito...:up::up::up:
Ma hai ragione pure te eh? 
Non sei qua per farti giudicare eh?
Ma sai ognuno, spece certa gente, inorridisce quando trova persone che vivono in maniera difforme dalla loro...

Occhio eh?
Ma che mani grandi che hai...per abbracciarti meglio
Ma che occhi grandi che hai...per guardarti meglio..
Che bocca grande che hai...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne convengo Lothar...
> Ma non può essere becco...mica lei gli ha giurato fedeltà...
> E come sai con certe sacerdotesse del sesso...è già tanto essere ammessi alla loro corte no?
> Lei al massimo ti dice...ma porco cane...l'ho data anche a te...cosa casso vuoi ancora da me?
> ...


No scusa la mia fretta,al solito....,ha fatto si'che io mi sia spiegato male.
Non intendevo la troia,ma  la moglie,io credo che lui sia becco da lei capito.
Anche perche'essere fatto becco dall'altra e'normalissimo.....
Sai Conte io uomini che la domenica e il sabato erano sempre in giro ne ho conosciuti,e  dove era il bello?
Che intanto che loro erano fuori,le mogli non stavanoa casa a piangere,ma scopavano di brutto,alla faccia loro.
Per questo mi sembra una storia ovvia,Massimo parla come se fosse single,la moglie lo sa'se ne frega e si diverte....
Infine io non correrei mai dietro a una che ha 10 anni in piu',ma 8 in meno...come sto''attualemente facendo
Ultimo appunto:mia moglie,e ne conosco altre,ha 52 anni,ma la menopausa non sa' neanche cosa sia,strano che sta'tipa ad appena 48 anni sia gia'li'....
Mi interessa molto il tuo parere,dimmi amico


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No scusa la mia fretta,al solito....,ha fatto si'che io mi sia spiegato male.
> Non intendevo la troia,ma la moglie,io credo che lui sia becco da lei capito.
> Anche perche'essere fatto becco dall'altra e'normalissimo.....
> Sai Conte io uomini che la domenica e il sabato erano sempre in giro ne ho conosciuti,e dove era il bello?
> ...


Lo hai detto in maniera meno "soporifera" ma il punto è proprio quello, vero Meridio?

Molto probabilmente non avrà altre relazioni ma che se ne freghi delle sue assenze e attività esterne la vedo altrettanto probabile.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Scusami, rilevi che il tuo comportamento nei suoi confronti è anomalo, lo hai detto tu.
> 
> *Quello che traspare però, soprattutto dal tuo ultimo resoconto, è che stai impelagandoti ancora di più.*
> 
> Non sei molto libero, non credi?


sono d'accordo, in questo modo sta solo peggiorando le cose....


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, in questo modo sta solo peggiorando le cose....


Ma non se ne accorge.

Intanto ne è sempre più innamorato, è lo è al punto che si sta chiedendo *cosa voglia lei da lui* perchè nella sua mente si fa strada prepotentemente un *dubbio*, ossia un barlume di razionalità.

Quella razionale invece è lei, che gioca e non lo ama....ma lo "apprezza"...

Meridio, vuoi sapere cosa vuole lei da te?

Semplice, quello che state facendo, ne più ne meno...e le piace anche, non preoccuparti.

Quello che tu devi sapere è che *non ti ama ma ti sta usando*.

PS: sono meno soporifero cosi? ...ci tengo a migliorarmi sai?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lo hai detto in maniera meno "soporifera" ma il punto è proprio quello, vero Meridio?
> 
> Molto probabilmente non avrà altre relazioni ma che se ne freghi delle sue assenze e attività esterne la vedo altrettanto probabile.


Ottima deduzione doctor:aggiungo che per me Massimo presto sara'separato,la zoccola assolutamente non ne'vorra'piu'sapere e...finira'come dicono laggiu'''cornuto e mazziato''...


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ottima deduzione doctor:aggiungo che per me Massimo presto sara'separato,la zoccola assolutamente non ne'vorra'piu'sapere e...finira'come dicono laggiu'''cornuto e mazziato''...


Ma sai, alla fine credo che gli manchi un po' della tua "sana" esperienza, quantomeno il tuo approccio, che nel suo caso sarebbe almeno più sensato....di certo più sensato dello sbandierare un amore di una simile relazione ed essere pure geloso.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma non se ne accorge.
> 
> Intanto ne è sempre più innamorato, è lo è al punto che si sta chiedendo *cosa voglia lei da lui* perchè nella sua mente si fa strada prepotentemente un *dubbio*, ossia un barlume di razionalità.
> 
> ...


 si è vero non se ne accorge
anzi cosi sta facendo esattemente il suo gioco...lei lo tiene in pugno ormai....e lo userà finchè ne avrà voglia poi cambierà "giocattolino" come ha fatto fin'ora del resto!


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lo hai detto in maniera meno "soporifera" ma il punto è proprio quello, vero Meridio?
> 
> Molto probabilmente non avrà altre relazioni ma che se ne freghi delle sue assenze e attività esterne la vedo altrettanto probabile.


Si, lui non ha chiarito cosa fa la moglie in sua assenza. Ma forse anche a lei sta bene così, e sta bene che lui abbia abbassato le richieste sessuali nei suoi confronti.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si, lui non ha chiarito cosa fa la moglie in sua assenza. Ma forse anche a lei sta bene così, e sta bene che lui abbia abbassato le richieste sessuali nei suoi confronti.


Ho cercato di scriverlo alcuni post fa, ma per "qualcuno" sono stato troppo soporifero....e io che pensavo potesse avere l'effetto opposto.

Dal lato  moglie, le eventualità che tu citi sono più che probabili.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si è vero non se ne accorge
> anzi cosi sta facendo esattemente il suo gioco...lei lo tiene in pugno ormai....e lo userà finchè ne avrà voglia poi cambierà "giocattolino" come ha fatto fin'ora del resto!


Brava Simy!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi che una donna che si concede a tizio e caio sia una fortuna  ........suppongo per uomini poco selettivi, di bocca buona, per dirla  tutta:*sfigati*


....o magari goderecci 

Comunque è vero, molto meglio chi seleziona: seleziona la moglie,  seleziona la collega, seleziona la moglie, seleziona l'amica in  palestra, seleziona la moglie, seleziona il contatto su Faccialibro,  seleziona la moglie.......


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma sai, alla fine credo che gli manchi un po' della tua "sana" esperienza, quantomeno il tuo approccio, che nel suo caso sarebbe almeno più sensato....di certo più sensato dello sbandierare un amore di una simile relazione ed essere pure geloso.


Vedi,correggimi se sbaglio,e'giusto essere comunque gelosi della moglie,ma dell'amante...a prescindere dalla tipa in questione.
Per quello che mi riguarda se la mia amante fosse tanto zoccola da non farsi bastare marito e,appunto amante,la cancelllerei.
Non per gelosia,mica sono...Massimo,ma perche'una cosi'va allontanata.subito


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ....o magari goderecci
> 
> *Comunque è vero, molto meglio chi seleziona: seleziona la moglie, seleziona la collega, seleziona la moglie, seleziona l'amica in palestra, seleziona la moglie, seleziona il contatto su Faccialibro, seleziona la moglie.....*..


 ammazza quante mogli da selzionare!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eccoci qua. Rispondo sommariamente a qualcuno e poi vado agli aggiornamenti.
> 
> Sole: hai ragione. Mi accorgo anch'io che sto dando tantissime energie e tempo a questa donna. Mia moglie purtroppo la metto abbastanza da parte, anche se spesso non ci vediamo perchè anche lei lavora. Ma anche se a casa io manco, lo so.
> 
> ...


 
Ohhhh Madoooooooo
la tua vita ruota attorno a sms a chiamate a sta tizzia che mo po quasi esse la tu mamma....
Ehhhhhhhhh....
Io faccio così perchè lei fa cosa.... 
lei scrive questo lei dice quest'altro.....
bhooooooooooooo
Ma ti riconosci quando ti guardi allo specchio o addirittura arrivi a pensare/immaginare come lei si guarda allo specchiio??????


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Brava Simy!


 grazie :up:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ammazza quante mogli da selzionare!! :mrgreen:


No la moglie l'ha selezionata una volta sola....perchè è un figo....lui.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No la moglie l'ha selezionata una volta sola....perchè è un figo....lui.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No scusa la mia fretta,al solito....,ha fatto si'che io mi sia spiegato male.
> Non intendevo la troia,ma  la moglie,io credo che lui sia becco da lei capito.
> Anche perche'essere fatto becco dall'altra e'normalissimo.....
> Sai Conte io uomini che la domenica e il sabato erano sempre in giro ne ho conosciuti,e  dove era il bello?
> ...


Ma Lothar...vuoi tacere un attimo?
Non svelare certi segreti del mestiere eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma non se ne accorge.
> 
> Intanto ne è sempre più innamorato, è lo è al punto che si sta chiedendo *cosa voglia lei da lui* perchè nella sua mente si fa strada prepotentemente un *dubbio*, ossia un barlume di razionalità.
> 
> ...


Ma no dai...ma parliamo dell'amore di meridio no?
I nostri veci dicono...ma che amore e amore...quelo è inamoramento de coa...
e coadura mai paura XD


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi,correggimi se sbaglio,e'giusto essere comunque gelosi della moglie,ma dell'amante...a prescindere dalla tipa in questione.
> Per quello che mi riguarda se la mia amante fosse tanto zoccola da non farsi bastare marito e,appunto amante,la cancelllerei.
> Non per gelosia,mica sono...Massimo,ma perche'una cosi'va allontanata.subito


Scusa la domanda, ma tu cosa ne sai di cosa fa la tua amante nei giorni in cui non ti vede?


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda, ma tu cosa ne sai di cosa fa la tua amante nei giorni in cui non ti vede?


 quoto!!! anzi straquoto!!! ....................................magari pensa che è una santa? :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ....o magari goderecci
> 
> Comunque è vero, molto meglio chi seleziona: seleziona la moglie,  seleziona la collega, seleziona la moglie, seleziona l'amica in  palestra, seleziona la moglie, seleziona il contatto su Faccialibro,  seleziona la moglie.......


:rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi,correggimi se sbaglio,e'giusto essere comunque gelosi della moglie,ma dell'amante...a prescindere dalla tipa in questione.
> Per quello che mi riguarda se la mia amante fosse tanto zoccola da non farsi bastare marito e,appunto amante,la cancelllerei.
> Non per gelosia,mica sono...Massimo,ma perche'una cosi'va allontanata.subito


Ma che t'importa di quello che fa l'amante. Potrebbe comunque avere la sua vita e non dirtelo, no? Occhio non vede cuore non duole?


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma che t'importa di quello che fa l'amante. Potrebbe comunque avere la sua vita e non dirtelo, no? Occhio non vede cuore non duole?


Per lui una baldracca è quella che non si accontenta di marito e amante, pensa, per me una baldracca è quella che ha solo un amante...si vede che è soggettivo. :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda, ma tu cosa ne sai di cosa fa la tua amante nei giorni in cui non ti vede?


 
Cara Farfalla forse stamattina abbiamo problemi di comunicazione,io ho scritto''se sapessi'',e'ovvio che non avendo la sfera di cristallo non lo posso sapere,capito???
Massimo lo sa'bene,che quella salta di qua'e di la'..
Per la farla breve mi interessa cosa fa'mia moglie,dell'altra chisse ne frega,e ci mancherebbe anche il contrario...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Farfalla forse stamattina abbiamo problemi di comunicazione,io ho scritto''se sapessi'',e'ovvio che non avendo la sfera di cristallo non lo posso sapere,capito???
> Massimo lo sa'bene,che quella salta di qua'e di la'..
> Per la farla breve mi interessa cosa fa'mia moglie,dell'altra chisse ne frega,e ci mancherebbe anche il contrario...


 
Avevo capito benissimo cosa intendevi. Visto che non ne hai la certezza allora va bene così, boh....
Mi fa specie, che quando parli di lei fai chiaramente capire il distacco che metti nella vostra relazione, per questo mi domandavo che te frega di cosa fa lei nel suo tempo senza di te.
Non penso che da amante tu possa discuisire sul fatto che lei scopi con altri uomini oltre che con te.
Io non mi sono mai posta questo problema, non mi riguardava...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè scusate ma secondo me sto sms dice tutto!!!!! soprattutto la parte in rosso.....ma perchè parla al passato?????????????????????????????


infatti:

"...oggi .... ti ho amato molto ...." 

vuole legarlo a sè
ma mente


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma che t'importa di quello che fa l'amante. Potrebbe comunque avere la sua vita e non dirtelo, no? Occhio non vede cuore non duole?


 
Uffffffff Sabina almeno tu,non mi deludere,infatti non mi frega niente.
Facevo un paragone con Massimo,tutto qui'.
Mi interessa se mia moglie mi fa'becco,punto,
Quello che fa'l'altra...peggio per suo marito,amen


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti:
> 
> "...oggi .... ti ho amato molto ...."
> 
> ...


 ovvio che mente!


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

*guardi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> *AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA*...bel post!
> Forza Meridio! Un mito...:up::up::up:
> Ma hai ragione pure te eh?
> Non sei qua per farti giudicare eh?
> ...


non se ne può più di  certa gente , signora mia


----------



## Amoremio (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Scusami, rilevi che il tuo comportamento nei suoi confronti è anomalo, lo hai detto tu.
> 
> Quello che traspare però, soprattutto dal tuo ultimo resoconto, è che *stai impelagandoti ancora di più*.
> 
> Non sei molto libero, non credi?


esatto


----------



## Amoremio (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ottima deduzione doctor:aggiungo che per me Massimo presto sara'separato,*la zoccola assolutamente non ne'vorra'piu'sapere *e...finira'come dicono laggiu'''cornuto e mazziato''...


e potrebbe andargli anche peggio

pensa se invece la signora lo elegge a trofeo (temporaneo) della sua capacità di legare a sè qualcuno "vincendolo" su una moglie giovane


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito benissimo cosa intendevi. Visto che non ne hai la certezza allora va bene così, boh....
> Mi fa specie, che quando parli di lei fai chiaramente capire il distacco che metti nella vostra relazione, per questo mi domandavo che te frega di cosa fa lei nel suo tempo senza di te.
> Non penso che da amante tu possa discuisire sul fatto che lei scopi con altri uomini oltre che con te.
> *Io non mi sono mai posta questo problema, non mi riguardava...*


questo non riesco a capirlo...e non a livello di gelosia, possesso o quant'altro ...ma proprio per un fatto selettivo e pratico che riguarda un uomo con il quale decido di avere rapporti, fosse anche una relazione.
gli facciamo fare il bagno nel disinfettante:mrgreen:?




ps sono una vera panterona:rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Uffffffff Sabina almeno tu,non mi deludere,infatti non mi frega niente.
> Facevo un paragone con Massimo,tutto qui'.
> Mi interessa se mia moglie mi fa'becco,punto,
> Quello che fa'l'altra...peggio per suo marito,amen


Quello che non capisco e' perché nonostante per alcuni uomini le cose a casa non vadano bene e non considerino la loro moglie più di tanto (e le cornifichino), siano così sensibili se dovessero trovarsi loro un paio di corna.


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che mente!


 Beh, secondo me più che mentire sta vivendo da adolescente e parla come tale. "ti ho amato" lo leggerei "oggi mi sono divertita con te, mi sei piaciuto".
A te Massimo piace questo gioco? Allora continua a giocare. Ma comincia comunque a fare una riflessione profonda sul senso del tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e potrebbe andargli anche peggio
> 
> pensa se invece la signora lo elegge a trofeo (temporaneo) della sua capacità di legare a sè qualcuno "vincendolo" su una moglie giovane


Sicuramente per lei questo e' un aspetto molto rilevante...può essere il motore che muove il suo stile di vita (oltre ad una insoddisfazione matrimoniale).


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Scusami Sole, mi puoi delucidare questo concetto?
> Cioè tu intendi che motli sono felici ed appagati di aver trovato qualcosa al di fuori della coppia e non si preoccupano minimamente di risolvere i problemi all'interno della coppia stessa?
> Correggimi se sbaglio...


Sì, dico questo. Dico che spesso il tradimento è una scelta di comodo non condivisa col partner. Perchè condividere significherebbe comunque poter essere messi di fronte a una scelta, a una crisi o a un cambiamento traumatico della vita di coppia. Non tutti hanno voglia di mettersi in viaggio se possono vivere comodamente in poltrona, ecco.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Farfalla forse stamattina abbiamo problemi di comunicazione,io ho scritto''se sapessi'',e'ovvio che non avendo la sfera di cristallo non lo posso sapere,capito???
> Massimo lo sa'bene,che quella salta di qua'e di la'..
> *Per la farla breve mi interessa cosa fa'mia moglie*,dell'altra chisse ne frega,e ci mancherebbe anche il contrario...


Ecco, questo mi interessa molto. Perchè?

Tu, dopo anni di matrimonio e figli già grandi, hai sperimentato che si può continuare ad amare e a desiderare una moglie pur avendo rapporti sessuali con altre. Perchè provi fastidio all'idea che tua moglie giunga allo stesso livello di consapevolezza?

La tua gelosia non è legata all'amore, ovviamente. Perchè amare qualcuno tradendolo significa aver già eliminato dal proprio concetto di amore l'idea dell'esclusività fisica.
Da dove nasce allora la tua paura che lei abbia altri uomini? A me pare un bisogno un po' infantile e narcisista, ma magari puoi spiegarmi meglio.


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Effettivamente, per come ne parla e non parla, la moglie del nostro Gladiatore sembra davvero un fantasma.
> Siete sicuri che lo stazionario trastullo di Massimo Decimo Meriddio, che a me sembra più un andare alla deriva, non sia funzionale, in qualche modo, anche per la moglie?


Può essere in effetti.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La tua gelosia non è legata all'amore, ovviamente. Perchè amare  qualcuno tradendolo significa aver già eliminato dal proprio concetto di  amore l'idea dell'esclusività fisica.
> Da dove nasce allora la tua paura che lei abbia altri uomini? A me pare  un bisogno un po' infantile e narcisista, ma magari puoi spiegarmi  meglio.


Sole, ma è la vecchia, trita, ri-trita storia della marcatura del territorio, e ti dirò, sono quasi giunto alla conclusione che con questa storia del territorio a noi uomini ce l'hanno messo, oppure ce lo siamo automessi, in quel posto per secoli.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' giusto, ma, mentre ci si adagia in quello stato di "autocompiacimento" in realtà non si è coscienti.
> 
> I casi più estremi, poi, sono quelli che perdurano anni. Se questo accade ilproblema non è più solo del traditore che si è adagiato nella sua vita parallela e paliativa.
> 
> ...




Il film lo ha toccato profondamente  :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Uffffffff Sabina almeno tu,non mi deludere,infatti non mi frega niente.
> Facevo un paragone con Massimo,tutto qui'.
> Mi interessa se mia moglie mi fa'becco,punto,
> Quello che fa'l'altra...peggio per suo marito,amen


E' in contrario di quello che hai detto prima però


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sole, ma è la vecchia, trita, ri-trita storia della marcatura del territorio, e ti dirò, sono quasi giunto alla conclusione che con questa storia del territorio a noi uomini ce l'hanno messo, oppure ce lo siamo automessi, in quel posto per secoli.


Vero  io ho due cani maschi, il piu' grande quando fa la pipi' all'albero e tutto contento e soddisfatto, subito dopo arriva tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio il piu' piccolino, che fa la pipi' esattamente dove l'ha fatta il grande  sono uno spettacolo :mrgreen: con tanti alberi a disposizione, povero albero :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non riesco a capirlo...e non a livello di gelosia, possesso o quant'altro ...ma proprio per un fatto selettivo e pratico che riguarda un uomo con il quale decido di avere rapporti, fosse anche una relazione.
> gli facciamo fare il bagno nel disinfettante:mrgreen:?
> 
> 
> ...


Io non credo che da amante si possa pretendere la fedeltà. Certo sarei ben lieta di sapere che in quel periodo sono stata l'unica ma se non lo  fossi stata non potrei recriminare nulla


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo che da amante si possa pretendere la fedeltà. Certo sarei ben lieta di sapere che in quel periodo sono stata l'unica ma se non lo fossi stata non potrei recriminare nulla


 recriminare no, in effetti.
ho dimenticato di aggiungere un  elemento fondamentale per me  : essere al centro dei suoi  interessi:mrgreen:
...cazzarola allora la mia non è moralità ma egocentrismo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> recriminare no, in effetti.
> ho dimenticato di aggiungere un elemento fondamentale per me : *essere al centro dei suoi interessi*:mrgreen:
> ...cazzarola allora la mia non è moralità ma egocentrismo


Ti confermo che non potresti essere un'amante:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che mente!


A dire il vero non riesco a capire l'importanza che date a questa frase scritta al passato. Forse ha ragione Sabina quando dice che "oggi ti ho amato" leggasi "oggi mi sei piaciuto, mi sono divertita". Potrebbe essere interpretata così, sì. Comunque: a chi insiste con il dire che mia moglie probabilmente si trastulla qualcun altro, mi fa pensare ad una cosa: non potete pretendere di capire tutto. Se vi dico che sono strasicuro che lei sia fedele, ne sono assolutamente sicuro. Non vi sono dubbi. Forse un giorno sì, potrebbe tradirmi ma al momento no, non lo fa.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non riesco a capirlo...e non a livello di gelosia, possesso o quant'altro ...ma proprio per un fatto selettivo e pratico che riguarda un uomo con il quale decido di avere rapporti, fosse anche una relazione.
> gli facciamo fare il bagno nel disinfettante:mrgreen:?
> 
> 
> ...



Mica tanto ... io l'ho mandato a fare la pulizia dei denti  poi insieme siamo andati a fare tutte le analisi a riguardo, per ben 3 volte (come vuole la prassi :mrgreen


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mica tanto ... io l'ho mandato a fare la pulizia dei denti  poi insieme siamo andati a fare tutte le analisi a riguardo, per ben 3 volte (come vuole la prassi :mrgreen


 no, marì...intendevo sono  una mangiauomini (ironicamente ...invece di pensare all'erotismo faccio il check up sanitario:rotfl


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, marì...intendevo sono  una mangiauomini (ironicamente ...invece di pensare all'erotismo faccio il check up sanitario:rotfl


:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:ancora peggio allora :rotfl::rotflero non e' sbagliato  con di questi tempi :up:


----------



## Sole (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero  io ho due cani maschi, il piu' grande quando fa la pipi' all'albero e tutto contento e soddisfatto, subito dopo arriva tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio il piu' piccolino, che fa la pipi' esattamente dove l'ha fatta il grande  sono uno spettacolo :mrgreen: con tanti alberi a disposizione, povero albero :rotfl::rotfl:


Ok, capito. Anzichè chiederlo a Lothar cercherò di farmelo spiegare dal mio cane


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok, capito. Anzichè chiederlo a Lothar cercherò di farmelo spiegare dal mio cane



Almeno loro non conoscono la menzogna  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Almeno loro non conoscono la menzogna  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 mmm non so. il mio pastore tedesco è un po' furbino...mi fa pure la linguaccia dietro:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mmm non so. il mio pastore tedesco è un po' furbino...mi fa pure la linguaccia dietro:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl: ha capito il soggetto :mrgreen: e' intelligente :rotfl::rotfl:




PS scusa, ma ci voleva :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: ha capito il soggetto :mrgreen: e' intelligente :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e alza pure l'unghia del dito medio e fa "tié":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alza pure l'unghia del dito medio e fa "tié":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:triste:





























:rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, questo mi interessa molto. Perchè?
> 
> Tu, dopo anni di matrimonio e figli già grandi, hai sperimentato che si può continuare ad amare e a desiderare una moglie pur avendo rapporti sessuali con altre. Perchè provi fastidio all'idea che tua moglie giunga allo stesso livello di consapevolezza?
> 
> ...


 Perche' mia moglie e'mia,e lo e',per quel che so'....da tanti troppi anni.
Non credo l'abbia neanche mai pensato,di farmi becco.
Io l'amo ancora,desiderare molto meno,anche  se ad esempio l'episodio di stamattina,alle 5:30....,qualche cosa vorra'pur dire,oltretutto non ho vent'anni,e ''dopo''qualche senso di colpa l'ho avuto.
Mi sono chiesto che cazzo sto'facendo a..53 anni....,ma mi sono subito assolto...........
Non e'come dici tu,si puo'amare e tradire,lo so'e'una porcata e un'ingiustizia,a parziale scusa sappi che io dopo 8 anni come Daniele,non lo sognavo neanche...o si'???Direi di no.
Il tempo usura,io poi vivo realisticamente:un mio amico se ne andato in dieci giorni.....cose brutte ,ma purtroppo ci sta',e ogni volta che apro la busta,penso chissa'se e'negativo come sempre???L'alternativa sarebbe cominciare con i saluti........mi fermo qua',che e'meglio,ciao Sole


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Perche' mia moglie e'mia,e lo e',per quel che so'....da tanti troppi anni.*
> Non credo l'abbia neanche mai pensato,di farmi becco.
> Io l'amo ancora,desiderare molto meno,anche  se ad esempio l'episodio di stamattina,alle 5:30....,qualche cosa vorra'pur dire,oltretutto non ho vent'anni,e ''dopo''qualche senso di colpa l'ho avuto.
> Mi sono chiesto che cazzo sto'facendo a..53 anni....,ma mi sono subito assolto...........
> ...


Ma non ti farebbe stare meglio essere fedele e leale con tua moglie?

Ci pensi alla figuraccia di merda se tua moglie venisse a sapere quello che combini dopo tanti anni vissuti insieme?  ... e il giudizio dei figli grandi poi :unhappy:


MAH!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche' mia moglie e'mia,e lo e',per quel che so'....da tanti troppi anni.
> Non credo l'abbia neanche mai pensato,di farmi becco.
> Io l'amo ancora,desiderare molto meno,anche  se ad esempio* l'episodio di stamattina,alle 5:30....*,qualche cosa vorra'pur dire,oltretutto non ho vent'anni,e ''dopo''qualche senso di colpa l'ho avuto.
> Mi sono chiesto che cazzo sto'facendo a..53 anni....,ma mi sono subito assolto...........
> ...


Che è successo alle 5.30? scusa ma non riesco a trovarlo, avete scritto una marea di cose oggi...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Che è successo alle 5.30? scusa ma non riesco a trovarlo, avete scritto una marea di cose oggi...


Ha beccato una gomitata nel costato accompagnata da un "Russi" :mrgreen:.


Lothar......perdonami......ma non ho resistito :rotfl::up:


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Ha beccato una gomitata nel costato accompagnata da un "Russi"* :mrgreen:.
> 
> 
> Lothar......perdonami......ma non ho resistito :rotfl::up:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha beccato una gomitata nel costato accompagnata da un "Russi" :mrgreen:.
> 
> 
> Lothar......perdonami......ma non ho resistito :rotfl::up:


hahahahahahaha

ti sta bene Lothar!

Anch'io tiro pugni e calci a mio marito in continuazione perché russa!

Eccheccazzo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha beccato una gomitata nel costato accompagnata da un "Russi" :mrgreen:.
> 
> 
> Lothar......perdonami......ma non ho resistito :rotfl::up:




ma è vero?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma è vero?


None 

Me lo sono inventato ora....che simBatico umorista che sono quando mi ci metto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> None
> 
> Me lo sono inventato ora....che simBatico umorista che sono quando mi ci metto


hahahahaha

ma dai, ma che è successo alle 5.30?

dai che devo uscire e sono curiosa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> hahahahaha
> 
> ma dai, ma che è successo alle 5.30?
> 
> dai che devo uscire e sono curiosa!!!!!!!!


Lo sbarco dei 1000 ...





































... a Lampedusa pero' :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

oh ma allora?


Lothaaaaaaaar! si può sapere che hai fatto alle 5.30 di stamattinaaaaaaaaa?????


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> oh ma allora?
> 
> 
> Lothaaaaaaaar! si può sapere che hai fatto alle 5.30 di stamattinaaaaaaaaa?????


sei troppo intelligente per non averlo capito


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Intanto stasera ennesimo appuntamento. Pizza, birra, chiacchiere varie e...il resto. Non sono riuscitoa dire di no.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Intanto stasera ennesimo appuntamento. Pizza, birra, chiacchiere varie e...il resto. Non sono riuscitoa dire di no.


 :blu::blu::blu:cosi non ne uscirai mai da sta storia...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Intanto stasera ennesimo appuntamento. Pizza, birra, chiacchiere varie e...il resto. Non sono riuscitoa dire di no.


Quindi tu  dici che di lunedi'sera,te ne vai a mangiare la pizza con l'''amante''(io non lo farei neanche a 200km da casa..)e tua moglie dice ok,vai pure ............forse sono strano io,ma mi sembra assurdo.
A meno che.........suo marito e tuo moglie non ne approffittino per vedersi,alla faccia vostra...


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che di lunedi'sera,te ne vai a mangiare la pizza con l'''amante''(io non lo farei neanche a 200km da casa..)e tua moglie dice ok,vai pure ............forse sono strano io,ma mi sembra assurdo.
> A meno che.........suo marito e tuo moglie non ne approffittino per vedersi,alla faccia vostra...


 Massimo stai riuscendo a sconvolgere pure Lothar!! sei il primo che riesce a farlo! :up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

*Lothar*

*Forse ti e' scappato il post:*​ 

                               Citazione:
                                                                      Originariamente Scritto da *lothar57*  
_*Perche' mia moglie e'mia,e lo e',per quel che so'....da tanti troppi anni.*
Non credo l'abbia neanche mai pensato,di farmi becco.
Io l'amo ancora,desiderare molto meno,anche se ad esempio l'episodio di stamattina,alle 5:30....,qualche cosa vorra'pur dire,oltretutto non ho vent'anni,e ''dopo''qualche senso di colpa l'ho avuto.
Mi sono chiesto che cazzo sto'facendo a..53 anni....,ma mi sono subito assolto...........
Non e'come dici tu,si puo'amare e tradire,lo so'e'una porcata e un'ingiustizia,a parziale scusa sappi che io dopo 8 anni come Daniele,non lo sognavo neanche...o si'???Direi di no.
Il tempo usura,io poi vivo realisticamente:un mio amico se ne andato in dieci giorni.....cose brutte ,ma purtroppo ci sta',e ogni volta che apro la busta,penso chissa'se e'negativo come sempre???L'alternativa sarebbe cominciare con i saluti........mi fermo qua',che e'meglio,ciao Sole_




*______________________________________________*​ 
Ma non ti farebbe stare meglio essere fedele e leale con tua moglie?

Ci pensi alla figuraccia di merda se tua moglie venisse a sapere quello che combini dopo tanti anni vissuti insieme?  ... e il giudizio dei figli grandi poi :unhappy:


MAH!


----------



## feeling (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quindi tu  dici che di lunedi'sera,te ne vai a mangiare la pizza con l'''amante''(io non lo farei neanche a 200km da casa..)e tua moglie dice ok,vai pure ............forse sono strano io,ma mi sembra assurdo.
> A meno che.........suo marito e tuo moglie non ne approffittino per vedersi,alla faccia vostra...


fai pure, nemmeno a 2000 km da casa....

Come fai ad avere la certezza che nessuno vi conosca? ma soprattutto

come fai a mentire guardando negli occhi tua moglie? 

(Non voglio fare la moralista, sia chiaro)


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Lothar io non è che devo inventare tante scuse per andare a farmi una pizza il lunedi sera. Ognuno di noi ha un lavoro che può essere molto diverso dagli altri e alcuni tipi di lavoro comportano anche assenze serali o notturne. Magari hai il giorno libero e sei occupato la notte a volte. Parlo di alcuni lavori. Non voglio entrare nei dettagli onde evitare nel modo più assoluto un possibile sgamo. 

La vedo dura uscirne. O mi metto il cuore in pace e mi faccio passare l'innamoramento e la scopazzo e basta o è vero...dovrebbe finire. Ma come si fa? Si campa una volta sola cacchius.


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Massimo stai riuscendo a sconvolgere pure Lothar!! sei il primo che riesce a farlo! :up:


Beh, se dici che è un onore...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> fai pure, nemmeno a 2000 km da casa....
> 
> Come fai ad avere la certezza che nessuno vi conosca? ma soprattutto
> 
> ...


Si vede che oggi parlo un'altra lingua:ho appunto scritto che sono matti ad uscire insieme in quel modo,io avrei una paura folle.
E comunque non potrei neanche volendo io non ho la liberta'che ha lui,di sera....,il che'e'molto anomalo.
Capisco vedersi di giorno...ma la sera....capito feeling cosa volevo dire??


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Forse ti e' scappato il post:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non ho figli Marì. Certo che ci farei una figuraccia di m...a.


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Beh, se dici che è un onore...


 veramente era sarcastico! volevo dire che ti stai spingendo talmente oltre che pure Lothar si sconvolge!


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> *Io non ho figli Marì*. Certo che ci farei una figuraccia di m...a.


 non è una giustificazione però!


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si vede che oggi parlo un'altra lingua:ho appunto scritto che sono matti ad uscire insieme in quel modo,io avrei una paura folle.
> E comunque non potrei neanche volendo io non ho la liberta'che ha lui,di sera....,il che'e'molto anomalo.
> Capisco vedersi di giorno...ma la sera....capito feeling cosa volevo dire??


Riguardo la libertà di sera: metto un ipotesi che è inventata ma che rende l'idea. Se tu chessò, gestissi una palestra di fitness che chiude a mezzanotte. Non potresti chiedere ad un amico che te la tenga aperta mentre tu vai a farti la pizza? Ma penso che queste cosette le saprai meglio di me.


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non è una giustificazione però!


Non lo voleva essere. Ho solo voluto correggere Marì se così aveva inteso.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io non ho figli Marì. Certo che ci farei una figuraccia di m...a.


Massimo, il mio commento era diretto a Lothar come ben puoi notare:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=120989&postcount=376

Ma lui preferisce non rispondere.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente era sarcastico! volevo dire che ti stai spingendo talmente oltre che pure Lothar si sconvolge!


 
Seeeeeeeee Simy.........ecco senza offesa per Massimo,io alla sua eta'le 50enni non le ho mai guardate,e ribadisco che avrei paura pure a prenderci un caffe',con l'amante,forse perche'io tengo al matrimonio e lui no.
Poi innamorato dell'amante......comunque vai Massimo,dacci dentro,ogni lasciata e persa...


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo voleva essere. Ho solo voluto correggere Marì se così aveva inteso.


 Marì si riferiva a Lothar non a te....


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeee Simy.........ecco senza offesa per Massimo,io alla sua eta'le 50enni non le ho mai guardate,e ribadisco che avrei paura pure a prenderci un caffe',con l'amante,forse perche'io tengo al matrimonio e lui no.
> Poi innamorato dell'amante......*comunque vai Massimo,dacci dentro,ogni lasciata e persa.*..


 ecco ho parlato troppo presto.....:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Massimo, il mio commento era diretto a Lothar come ben puoi notare:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=120989&postcount=376
> 
> Ma lui preferisce non rispondere.


Non ho niente da rimproverarrmi,capirai,qui ci sono amanti con bambini piccoli,io ne ho  due che sono uomini ormai,lo volete capire??
Cara Mari'a 53 anni posso ragionare diversamente da chie ne ha 40?
O no????


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Tra avere l'amante e figli piccoli o avere l'amante e avere figli grandi, beh...penso sia meno grave avere dei figli che sono uomini. Volevo mettere un avatar.


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Intanto stasera ennesimo appuntamento. Pizza, birra, chiacchiere varie e...il resto. Non sono riuscitoa dire di no.


Ascolta... ma hai tutta questa libertà con tua moglie? Sabato e domenica fuori tutta la giornata senza di lei, stasera idem. E lei non sospetta nulla??? 
Nella nostra coppia ognuno ha i suoi spazi ma ben lontano da questi livelli. Mi sembra veramente eccessivo. Mio marito non me lo permetterebbe e credo neanch'io. E' come convivere da amici in una stessa casa.


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Ah ecco, sono riuscito a mettere l'avatar: si tratta di Luisa *Corna*. Visto che di corna si parla qui.


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu::blu::blu:cosi non ne uscirai mai da sta storia...


Ma lui non ne vuole uscire....


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ascolta... ma hai tutta questa libertà con tua moglie? Sabato e domenica fuori tutta la giornata senza di lei, stasera idem. E lei non sospetta nulla???
> Nella nostra coppia ognuno ha i suoi spazi ma ben lontano da questi livelli. Mi sembra veramente eccessivo. Mio marito non me lo permetterebbe e credo neanch'io. E' come convivere da amici in una stessa casa.


E' una questione di abitudine sì. Ovvio che non posso dire "ciao, stasera esco a farmi un giro". Minimo devo dire che vado a fare una pizza con un amico o chessò...con quelli dell'associazione scacchistica (non gioco a scacchi).


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Marì si riferiva a Lothar non a te....



:up: Finalmente qualcuna che sa leggere 

Son le risposte che non arrivano ... non c'e' peggior dordo di chi non vuole sentire ... in questo caso il problema non e' la sordita, ma la cecita'









​


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma lui non ne vuole uscire....


Vorrei uscirne. Ma non vorrei perderla. Lo so....un controsenso. E temo che possa finire nel peggiore dei modi.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *hahahahaha*
> 
> ma dai, ma che è successo alle 5.30?
> 
> dai che devo uscire e sono curiosa!!!!!!!!


 :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Tra avere l'amante e figli piccoli o avere l'amante e avere figli grandi, beh...penso sia meno grave avere dei figli che sono uomini. Volevo mettere un avatar.


 
Ma lo vedi che siamo quasi..identici allora??Invidio i tuoi anni Massimo,e la tua spensieratezza,goditi la vita e......chisse ne frega..come disse  qualcuno..meglio un giorno da leone che........adesso il giubbotto anti proiettile non ti serve piu'....prestamelo che sento........Mari'che carica..


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ah ecco, sono riuscito a mettere l'avatar: si tratta di *Luisa Corna*. Visto che di corna si parla qui.


Quella dell'infarto di Bossi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: stai attento :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Lothar, vuoi dire che io e te (ma un pò più te) siamo i peggiori elementi che frequentano questo forum? Bella fama mi sono già fatto a 48 ore dall'esordio.


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che siamo quasi..identici allora??Invidio i tuoi anni Massimo,e la tua spensieratezza,goditi la vita e......chisse ne frega..come disse qualcuno..meglio un giorno da leone che........adesso il giubbotto anti proiettile non ti serve piu'....prestamelo che sento........Mari'che carica..


Da quanto tempo hai l'attuale amante?


----------



## Sabina (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vorrei uscirne. Ma non vorrei perderla. Lo so....un controsenso. E temo che possa finire nel peggiore dei modi.


Ora sei troppo dentro alla cosa per decidere. Vivi la storia così come viene, con molta prudenza. Cerca di essere un po' meno coinvolto... avrai anche di più da parte sua. Magari potrai chiudere più avanti quando sarai meno coinvolto.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che siamo quasi..identici allora??Invidio i tuoi anni Massimo,e la tua spensieratezza,goditi la vita e......chisse ne frega..come disse  qualcuno..meglio un giorno da leone che........adesso il giubbotto anti proiettile non ti serve piu'....prestamelo che sento........*Mari'che carica..*


Lascio l'ardua sentezza a tua moglie e a tuoi figli ... quarda che i figli sono severi quando giudicano un genitore/trice, non hanno pieta'.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ah ecco, sono riuscito a mettere l'avatar: si tratta di Luisa *Corna*. Visto che di corna si parla qui.


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: Finalmente qualcuna che sa leggere ​
> 
> Son le risposte che non arrivano ... non c'e' peggior dordo di chi non vuole sentire ... in questo caso il problema non e' la sordita, ma la cecita'​
> 
> ...


 che belle mani!


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che belle mani!


Piuttosto che bella foto


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vorrei uscirne. Ma non vorrei perderla. Lo so....un controsenso. E temo che possa finire nel peggiore dei modi.


 se continui cosi è inevitabile che finisca nel peggiore dei modi.....una delle sue devi perderla sicuramente....e cmq devi mettere in conto che rischi di perderle entrambe


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lothar, vuoi dire che io e te (ma un pò più te) siamo i peggiori elementi che frequentano questo forum? Bella fama mi sono già fatto a 48 ore dall'esordio.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Se vi dico che sono strasicuro che lei sia fedele, ne sono assolutamente sicuro. Non vi sono dubbi.





lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche' mia moglie e'mia,e lo e',per quel che so'....da tanti troppi anni.
> Non credo l'abbia neanche mai pensato,di farmi becco.


Sì, siete proprio uguali :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo hai l'attuale amante?


Io l'ho da un anno.


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ora sei troppo dentro alla cosa per decidere. Vivi la storia così come viene, con molta prudenza. Cerca di essere un po' meno coinvolto... avrai anche di più da parte sua. Magari potrai chiudere più avanti quando sarai meno coinvolto.


Grazie.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, siete proprio uguali :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Quando quoti cosi  svengo :mrgreen: quello di prima faceva senso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: Finalmente qualcuna che sa leggere ​
> 
> Son le risposte che non arrivano ... non c'e' peggior dordo di chi non vuole sentire ... in questo caso il problema non e' la sordita, ma la cecita'​
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando quoti cosi  svengo :mrgreen: quello di prima faceva senso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Nella fretta....  

Marì, come sta Radar? Un abbraccio!

(vado ot, ma mi sa che a breve, in questo 3d, le uniche cose interessanti saranno gli ot  :carneval


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nella fretta....
> 
> Marì, come sta Radar? Un abbraccio!  *Uno splendore! *
> 
> *(vado ot, ma mi sa che a breve, in questo 3d, le uniche cose interessanti saranno gli ot*  :carneval



Questa e' una certezza  contaci :up:


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2011)

Le soluzioni sono poche e ti sono state già dette, se non riesci a deciderne nemmeno una, allora che vieni a fare qua? Per postare gli scambi di sms? 

Quello che vuoi tu (o almeno quello che io ho capito tu voglia) non sembra tu lo possa avere, ossia la tua amante innamorata pazza e la sicurezza che non ti tradirà mai unita alla sicurezza che se tu lasciassi tua moglie lei farebbe altrettanto.



PS Senza offesa ma questi tuoi resoconti ti fanno cadere molto in basso (e non intendo dal punto di vista del tradimento eh...).


----------



## Massimo meridio (7 Marzo 2011)

Ok. Non posto più i testi dei messaggi, è vero è una cosa infantile. Cosa ci faccio qui l'ho detto. Cerco di capire che fare e un barlume di lucidità si è forse acceso in me. Un barlume certo, ma meglio del buio totale.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Riguardo la libertà di sera: metto un ipotesi che è inventata ma che rende l'idea. Se tu chessò, gestissi una palestra di fitness che chiude a mezzanotte. Non potresti chiedere ad un amico che te la tenga aperta mentre tu vai a farti la pizza? Ma penso che queste cosette le saprai meglio di me.


  Si certo e'la mia mania della sicurezza,beato tu che a quanto capisco ne puoi fare a meno.
Poi certo e'abitudine,io conosco donne sposate che escono almeno una sera alla settimana,e personalmente mi tengo alla larga da queste ,io non potrei giustificarlo.
Mi permetto una cosa;con l'amante non bisognerebbe andarci a cena insieme..........


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Le soluzioni sono poche e ti sono state già dette, se non riesci a deciderne nemmeno una, allora che vieni a fare qua? Per postare gli scambi di sms?
> 
> Quello che vuoi tu (o almeno quello che io ho capito tu voglia) non sembra tu lo possa avere, ossia la tua amante innamorata pazza e la sicurezza che non ti tradirà mai unita alla sicurezza che se tu lasciassi tua moglie lei farebbe altrettanto.
> 
> ...


Dai Eliade piantala...........viene qua'a chiedere aiuto....mah.......


----------



## triste86 (7 Marzo 2011)

hai beccato proprio una milf vogliosa, tutte agli altri le fortune :rotfl::rotfl:

vai e dalle la birra anche stasera che si disseta :rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Eliade piantala...........viene qua'a chiedere aiuto....mah.......


 posso chiedere all'admin gentilmente d'interdire l'uso dell'apostrofo abusivo a lothacinquantasette?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiedere all'admin gentilmente d'interdire l'uso dell'apostrofo abusivo a lothacinquantasette?


 
scusa se lo scrivo...sei un po'marronaia,senza offesa,ho detto mille volte che qua'vengo velocemente e scrivo senza rileggere,poi cara prof l'argomento e'controverso,lo sapevi??buona serata minerva..cosa sarebbe il forum senza la tue amene puntualizzazioni?


----------



## Minerva (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa se lo scrivo...sei un po'marronaia,senza offesa,ho detto mille volte che qua'vengo velocemente e scrivo senza rileggere,poi cara prof l'argomento e'controverso,lo sapevi??buona serata minerva..cosa sarebbe il forum senza la tue amene puntualizzazioni?


 ma guarda che faresti prima se non pigiassi:sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso chiedere all'admin gentilmente d'interdire l'uso dell'apostrofo abusivo a lothacinquantasette?


 
Te l'appoggio, integrando con la richiesta di apertura di un 3d apposito sull'uso corretto di apostrofi, locuzioni pronominali (es: ce n'è)  e quant'altro .


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Eliade piantala...........viene qua'a chiedere aiuto....mah.......


Questo tono confidenziale te lo puoi anche rimettere in tasca..


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio, integrando con la richiesta di apertura di un 3d apposito sull'uso corretto di apostrofi, locuzioni pronominali (es: ce n'è)  e quant'altro .



Tieni presente che io ho la tastiera inglese, e l'accento non esiste


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

Ma Lothar vuoi farmi credere che ti sei svegliato alle 5.30 tutto voglioso e hai montato e cavalcato la tua signora?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio, integrando con la richiesta di apertura di un 3d apposito sull'uso corretto di apostrofi, locuzioni pronominali (es: ce n'è)  e quant'altro .


Beh allora io propongo di bannare l'uso del "gli" complemento di termine riferito alle donne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tieni presente che io ho la tastiera inglese, e l'accento non esiste


Non è un problema che lui usi l'apostrofo al posto dell'accento:

è che lo mette dove non va. :condom:

es.  quì, quà, và, stà....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh allora io propongo di bannare l'uso del "gli" complemento di termine riferito alle donne


 
Sempre Lothar? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che di lunedi'sera,te ne vai a mangiare la pizza con l'''amante''(io non lo farei neanche a 200km da casa..)e tua moglie dice ok,vai pure ............forse sono strano io,ma mi sembra assurdo.
> A meno che.........suo marito e tuo moglie non ne approffittino per vedersi,alla faccia vostra...


Sai che tu riesci a scioccarmi? Ma tu non esci mai la sera per i cavoli tuoi? Ma cosa c'è di strano se lui esce il lunedì sera? Fatico sempre di più a capirti..
Spiegami fai tutto lo sborone e poi non hai libertà di uscire la sera? Mi sa che veramente quella che comanda in casa è lei...


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh allora io propongo di bannare l'uso del "gli" complemento di termine riferito alle donne





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non è un problema che lui usi l'apostrofo al posto dell'accento:
> 
> è che lo mette dove non va. :condom:
> 
> es.  quì, quà, và, stà....




Concordo :up:

Comunque son ben altre le cose di lui che danno fastidio ... :singleeye: :singleeye:​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si certo e'la mia mania della sicurezza,beato tu che a quanto capisco ne puoi fare a meno.
> Poi certo e'abitudine,io conosco donne sposate che escono almeno una sera alla settimana,e personalmente mi tengo alla larga da queste ,io non potrei giustificarlo.
> Mi permetto una cosa;con l'amante non bisognerebbe andarci a cena insieme..........


Wow! Pensa che lo faccio anch'io! Tutti i martedì vado al cinema con i miei colleghi... E prima mangiamo anche la pizza... Pensa che donnaccia!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si certo e'la mia mania della sicurezza,beato tu che a quanto capisco ne puoi fare a meno.
> Poi certo e'abitudine,io conosco donne sposate che escono almeno una sera alla settimana,e personalmente mi tengo alla larga da queste ,io non potrei giustificarlo.
> *Mi permetto una cosa;con l'amante non bisognerebbe andarci a cena insieme..........*


 
E invece bisognerebbe andarci, magari proprio sotto casa:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che tu riesci a scioccarmi? Ma tu non esci mai la sera per i cavoli tuoi? Ma cosa c'è di strano se lui esce il lunedì sera? Fatico sempre di più a capirti..
> Spiegami fai tutto lo sborone e poi non hai libertà di uscire la sera? Mi sa che veramente quella che comanda in casa è lei...




SE, Se, se ... sai cosa comportebbe se lui uscisse da solo di sera



































*la moglie gli farebbe un*










Capisci?​


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E invece bisognerebbe andarci, magari proprio sotto casa:mexican:



Dai dai ... che sai fare di meglio  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Wow! Pensa che lo faccio anch'io! Tutti i martedì vado al cinema con i miei colleghi... E prima mangiamo anche la pizza... Pensa che donnaccia!!!


siamo in due........e questa settimana sono uscita due volte...






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE, Se, se ... sai cosa comportebbe se lui uscisse da solo di sera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

La sagacia di Marì non ha confini.....


----------



## passante (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il tempo usura,io poi vivo realisticamente:un mio amico se ne andato in dieci giorni.....cose brutte ,ma purtroppo ci sta',*e ogni volta che apro la busta,penso chissa'se e'negativo come sempre???*L'alternativa sarebbe cominciare con i saluti........mi fermo qua',che e'meglio,ciao Sole


no, non mi dire che non usi precauzioni perchè non posso nemmeno immaginarlo :blank::blank::blank:


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La sagacia di Marì non ha confini.....



Ti pare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dai dai ... che sai fare di meglio  :rotfl::rotfl:


 
Sì, riesco anche a stare a casa a fare la calza, se non c'è niente di appetibile all'orizzonte


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La sagacia di Marì non ha confini.....


quoto:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti pare?


 
Certo, sinceramente.

Pensa che Lothar ha ripetuto così spesso di essere un diavolo che ho quasi finito per crederci.
Ma dalle sue esternazioni, come hai letto correttamente tu tra le righe, 
traspare anche che potrebbe beccarsi una bella randellata sui denti nel caso uscisse troppo dal seminato.


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, riesco anche a stare a casa a fare la calza, se non c'è niente di appetibile all'orizzonte


Furbacchiona  hai corretto  brava :up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, sinceramente.
> 
> Pensa che Lothar ha ripetuto così spesso di essere un diavolo che ho quasi finito per crederci.
> Ma dalle sue esternazioni, come hai letto correttamente tu tra le righe,
> traspare anche che potrebbe beccarsi *una bella randellata sui denti nel caso uscisse troppo dal seminato.*


Cara Chiara  sapessi come mi piacerebbe esserci :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo, quale altra donna, mi avrebbe permesso di vivere a modo mio, esattamente come mi saltava per la testa...


Mi piacerebbe sapere se anche lei vive a modo suo. Se è così nessun problema. Ma avete una figlia, vorreste anche per lei lo stesso tipo di unione?


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E' giusto, ma, mentre ci si adagia in quello stato di "autocompiacimento" in realtà non si è coscienti.
> 
> I casi più estremi, poi, sono quelli che perdurano anni. Se questo accade ilproblema non è più solo del traditore che si è adagiato nella sua vita parallela e paliativa.
> 
> ...


Mi sei mancato DM... :up:


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Straconcordo :deve essere squallido scopare in macchina a 48 anni..a perte la pericolisita'.....sono cosa da fare a 20 anni oppure come di ci tu,una volta o due...


Beh dai squallido...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Sono un nuovo utente ed ho deciso di scrivere qui perchè altrimenti non saprei a chi chiedere dei consigli e ringrazio già fin da adesso chi mi aiuterà a capire. Dico subito che faccio parte della schiera dei traditori. Ho 40 anni e sono sposato da 10 anni con una ragazza molto brava che mi da tutto l'amore e le attenzioni, così come faccio io con lei. L'unica cosa di cui lei pecca è il sesso. Fin da subito mi sono accorto come più di tanto a lei non piaccia farlo. O meglio, gli piace ma farlo con lei è una cosa abbastanza diciamo...smorta? Sapete il sesso èimportante nella vita di coppia e mi vergogno un po’ a dirlo ma ho iniziato a tradirla perché avevo questo bisogno. Solo che poi ora, a distanza di un anno mi ritrovo innamorato anche di questa persona. In pratica l’ho conosciuta casualmente 1 anno fa in occasione di una mia uscita di nordik walking (sport di attività fisica) da solo. Anche lei era sola e dopo alcune ore passate insieme ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono per magari fare altre uscite insieme. Sembrerà strano a qualcuno, ma nel mondo dello sport è facile mettersi d’accordo con qualcuno di appena conosciuto (uomo o donna) per uscite sportive insieme. Lei ha 10 anni giusti più di mia moglie (cioè 48), è sposata con un uomo di 55 anni ed ha 2 figlie di 16 e 18 anni. Io sono sposato e senza figli. Al primo appuntamento dove siamo stati insieme da mattina a sera, dopo un pò di birre (piacciono molto anche a lei) mi dice di essere una donna sposata ma che si sente libera. In pratica mi ha fatto capire poco dopo che ci stava ed abbiamo fatto l’amore. Da lì abbiamo cominciato a vederci in media 2-3 volte la settimana nonostante abitiamo ad 80 km di distanza tra noi. Ho scoperto nei mesi che nei suoi 20 anni di matrimonio ha sempre fatto le corna al marito, con diversi uomini. Addirittura la penultima storia extraconiugale durata 6 anni è sfociata in stolking da parte del suo amante (che era fra l’altro 15 anni più giovane di lei). L’ultima storia (prima di me) è durata 2 mesi solo perché poi la moglie del tizio aveva letto dei messaggi compromettenti e si è messa in allarme: l’ha chiamata al telefono dicendogli che voleva incontrarla, cosa che lei non ha voluto fare. Poi ha conosciuto me.
> Il problema è che io ora mi sono innamorato di lei e a dir suo anche lei. Mi accorgo però che io la amo di più e quando glielo faccio notare lei dice che anche lei mi ama ma che io sono possessivo nei suoi confronti. E’ vero che sono un po’ possessivo con lei ma lo sono perché: so che ha avuto sempre storie, anche se non le ha mai sovrapposte. Cioè un amante l’ha sempre avuto ma mai due insieme. Però questa sua facilità a tradire il marito mi ha sempre preoccupato. Oltretutto un mese fa è andata a fare una gita in montagna con l’ultimo che aveva avuto prima di me (quello dei 2 mesi) anche se non era sola con lui, ma erano in 4. E’ stata lei comunque a dirmi: “guarda, vado in montagna con xxxx ma non siamo soli. Devi capire che tu per me sei importante ma gli amici non posso dimenticarli” Inteso amici come “i compagni di gite in montagna abitudinali”. Tra 3 giorni andrà di nuovo in gita con lui e gli altri 2. So che è un gruppetto che c’era anche prima e voglio crederle quando mi dice che non andrà mai da sola con lui e che comunque per lei quando la storia è finita è finita e basta. Ad onor del vero, lei mi ha sempre detto che le storie finite per lei sono finite e basta. Ha sempre detto: “da amori passati stai tranquillo che non avrai mai da aver paura, te lo assicuro”. Inizialmente io mi sono arrabbiato con lei quando ho saputo che aveva organizzato una gita a quattro dove c’era anche xxxx. Lei allora mi ha ribadito (come comunque ha sempre detto) che non accettava che nessuno gli dica con chi andare in montagna. Dice anche: “senti io ora ho te…non ho bisogno di nessun altro”. Dice anche che ogni tanto pensa ad una possibile vita a 2 con me ma che a volte la spavento perché mi vede possessivo. Io non so se sono possessivo, non lo sono mai stato, ma con lei ho sempre questa paura sotto. Gli voglio bene ed ho dentro sempre quella sensazione di pericolo che possa tradire anche me (che non sono suo marito, lo so). Sono così preso da lei che quando mi da modo di essere geloso non riesco a pensare ad altro, mi sveglio anche la notte e non riesco più a dormire. Mia moglie a volte è arrabbiata con me perché vede che torno tardi dalle gite di nordik walking. Io metto sempre la scusa degli amici e del comune vizio di stare in birreria nel dopo gita, oppure a mangiare con loro in giro. E’ una brava ragazza e so che gli sto facendo del male. Non vorrei. Ma sono talmente innamorato dell’altra che non riesco a pensare ad una vita senza di lei. Stiamo bene insieme, ma lo staremmo molto di più se lei non si sentisse così “libera” di fare davvero tutto ciò che vuole. Abbiamo degli amici in comune che non mi preoccupano neanche un po’. Basterebbe solo evitasse “quello lì”. Chiedo forse troppo? Che ne pensate? Nel corso di questo anno io le ho detto molte volte che la amo. Lei non lo dice mai e glielo ho fatto notare. La risposta: “deve essere una cosa che esce dal cuore, io non la dico così. Inoltre in voi uomini ho sempre notato che di belle parole ne siete pieni, salvo poi tirarvi indietro appena vi si chiede di più. In passato ho pensato ancora di lasciare mio marito per tutti i problemi che ben sai, ma gli uomini se la fanno sotto quando fai sul serio”. Ragazzi…ragazze…che ne pensate voi?


 
Più che soffermarmi sulle presunte qualità morali della tua amante, buone o cattive che siano.
Parti da te. Hai bisogno di pensarla "santa", in un matrimonio bianco? Tua e solo tua?
O puoi accettare di vivere in una relazione clandestina con una donna sposata che ha la sua vita e che, in effetti, con tutta probabilità non si fa problemi a usare belle frasi con l'amante?
O piuttosto hai bisogno di pensarti unico, ultimo e solo, per lei come per tua moglie?

Il tuo problema sei tu. Spero che tu non lo riversi sulla tua amante.
Lo stai già riversando su tua moglie. Che per quanto brava etc etc, potrebbe stufarsi di dare amore e attenzioni a uno che fa tardi la sera, magari è nervoso e distratto, e che dubito mostri entusiasmo a lei nel letto.


----------



## oceansize (7 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio, integrando con la richiesta di apertura di un 3d apposito sull'uso corretto di apostrofi, locuzioni pronominali (es: ce n'è)  e quant'altro .


già fatto 
magari chi vuole può aggiungere altro.
lothar prendi nota 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2225


----------



## passante (7 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> già fatto
> magari chi vuole può aggiungere altro.
> lothar prendi nota
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2225


"Di' che hai votato il Pdl, dillo!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi sei mancato DM... :up:


Ma lo sai che un po' mi stavo preoccupando, adesso non più...


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti pare?


Marì, tu sei verace...altro che sagace.


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, tu sei verace...altro che sagace.


Anche verace Professo'


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se anche lei vive a modo suo. Se è così nessun problema. Ma avete una figlia, vorreste anche per lei lo stesso tipo di unione?


Certo che anche lei vive a modo suo.
A sua dimensione no? Vedo solo che la botta che ha preso un anno fa, l'ha profondamente cambiata. 
Pare che si sia finalmente decisa a camminare con le sue gambe, e questo mi conforta non poco: è come se io avessi finito il mio compito o la mia missione in lei. 
Mia figlia?
Uh signur...farà come lei crede no?


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè scusate ma secondo me sto sms dice tutto!!!!! soprattutto la parte in rosso.....ma perchè parla al passato?????????????????????????????


E' vero.
Parla al passato.
Quel giorno era innamorata, l'indomani non lo e' piu'.
beh...ma questo non e' proprio amore....


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma siamo nel grande western no?
> L'ultima sporca figa
> Per un pugno di scopate
> Calami Jeans
> ...


Ennio Morricone e' un mito.

Quando il pianista e' in mezzo ad una zuffa nel saloon...
si picchiano tutti come dannati ma il pianista continua a suonare tra un pugno e l'altro.......
e' come se avesse  sette vite !!!:mrgreen:
E tu continui a suonare.....


Conte......che dire...... non ti batte nessuno ... !!!


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ecco Tenerbroso ha detto tutto in modo chiaro e conciso...
> Vedi Massimo....
> nella vostra storia in questo vostro teatro... lei ha la parte maschile.. e tu risulti molto femminuccia... scusami ehhhhhh
> Ti allontani e lei ti ammalia... ma mica è amore.. è la legge del cacciatore e della preda...
> ...



Diretta come un pugno sul naso......:up:

.......ma ci voleva !!


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Tenebroso: l'altro giorno quando mi ha detto perchè mi comporto così ed io le ho risposto che secondo me io ho sbagliato ad innamorarmi di lei mentre lei è stata capace di scindere l'amore dal sesso, mi ha risposto che lei ha sempre dato tutto all'altro nelle storie extraconiugali che ha avuto. Ha ribadito (non era la prima volta che lo diceva) che lei si è sempre innamorata dell'altra persona.


Sicuramente vi siete trovati, perche' avete in comune una vita sessualmente assente con il vostro coniuge.

Penso che tutti abbiamo il diritto di avere una vita sessualmente appagante.
Nessuno ti puo' privare di cercare e trovare la tua dimensione intima con un'altra persona.
Pero' la cosa che piu' ti destabilizza e' come questa donna riesca a possederti
e a rigirarti come vuole e quanto vuole.
Ti eri gia' reso conto di come fosse scaltra nel giocare con te.
I tuoi tentativi per allontanarti da lei sono gia' un buon primo passo per cercare di non esserle piu' dipendente.
Se riesci in quest'impresa riuscirai a vedere questa donna per quello che realmente e'.
*Mi rendo conto pero', che il feeling sessuale e' una trappola troppo forte a cui non dar peso......
*


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo tono confidenziale te lo puoi anche rimettere in tasca..


 

 Guarda che le distanze le dovrei mantenere io,sai.....ma chi credi di essere ?????vola basso......passi lunghi...e ben distesi....bravo...sparisci cosi'..bravissimo


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Tenebroso:
Oh, meno male che ogni tanto qualcuno dice la sua opinione utile senza tante menate. Dico così perchè qualcuno sopra si lamentava che "fare sesso in macchina a 48 anni è squallido". Lo so pure io eh. E infatti quandi si può lo si fa in posti migliori. Ma se lo fai molto spesso e ti trovi in condizioni di non poter andare a casa di nessuno dei due che fai? Qui non esistono alberghi ad ore e allora? Rinunci alla scopata perchè non hai un letto? Manco morto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Tenebroso:
> Oh, meno male che ogni tanto qualcuno dice la sua opinione utile senza tante menate. Dico così perchè qualcuno sopra si lamentava che "fare sesso in macchina a 48 anni è squallido". Lo so pure io eh. E infatti quandi si può lo si fa in posti migliori. Ma se lo fai molto spesso e *ti trovi in condizioni di non poter andare a casa di nessuno* dei due che fai? Qui non esistono alberghi ad ore e allora? Rinunci alla scopata perchè non hai un letto? Manco morto!


 
Lo fate nelle vostre case quando potete?

Ecco, questa è una cosa che non tollero. L'ho sempre detto a mio marito "se ti capita di dover scopare con qualcuna, fallo ovunque ma non in  casa mia"
Io non ho mai scopato con un altro in casa mia, e mai mi sognerei di andare a casa di un uomo sposato mentre la moglie non c'è...

Lo so che il tradimento è già di per sé una mancanza di rispetto, ma così mi sembra proprio lo schifo assoluto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lo fate nelle vostre case quando potete?
> 
> Ecco, questa è una cosa che non tollero. L'ho sempre detto a mio marito "se ti capita di dover scopare con qualcuna, fallo ovunque ma non in casa mia"
> Io non ho mai scopato con un altro in casa mia, e mai mi sognerei di andare a casa di un uomo sposato mentre la moglie non c'è...
> ...


Quoto anche questo:up::up::up:
e aggiungo...ma cosa c'è di così squallido a farlo in autoboh......


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda che le distanze le dovrei mantenere io,sai.....*ma chi credi di essere ?????*vola basso......passi lunghi...e ben distesi....bravo...sparisci cosi'..bravissimo


Una a cui ti sei rivolto in modo troppo confidenziale. 

E voglio sperare che ti stessi riferendo a te, con quei: bravo...sparisci cosi'..bravissimo :condom:


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2011)

In macchina è da adolescenti senza un soldo mai cresciuti! Se proprio esistono modi che costano un poco di più ma molto più elganti e comodi e sicuri. Se si hanno più di 20 anni è il caso di comportarsi da adulti, non da bambocci.
La casa di uno dei due invece è orribile, degna di fustigazione per un anno conecutivo.


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto anche questo:up::up::up:
> e aggiungo...*ma cosa c'è di così squallido a farlo in auto*boh......



Puo' scappare, ma non puo' essere un modus vivendi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Puo' scappare, ma non puo' essere un modus vivendi.


Credo dipenda molto da che tipo di relazione si ha e soprattutto di quanto tempo si abbia a disposizione
Era l'aggettivo squallido che non condividevo, partendo dal presupposto che di squallido nel sesso tra due consenzienti non ci vedo quasi mai nulla.
Posso non condividere ma non trovare squallido


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo dipenda molto da che tipo di relazione si ha e soprattutto di quanto tempo si abbia a disposizione
> Era l'aggettivo squallido che non condividevo, partendo dal presupposto che di squallido nel sesso tra due consenzienti non ci vedo quasi mai nulla.
> Posso non condividere ma non trovare squallido


Per un uomo ed una donna, ultra ventenni, dopo 1 anno di relazione, non e' solo squallido, E' deludente.



PS poi, per me fossono farlo anche appesi all'albero ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per un uomo ed una donna, ultra ventenni, dopo 1 anno di relazione, non e' solo squallido, E' deludente.


Passami una battuta: mai tornata delusa da un incontro in auto


----------



## Tubarao (8 Marzo 2011)

El ga el SUV :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> El ga el SUV :mrgreen:


 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Passami una battuta: mai tornata delusa da un incontro in auto


... come gia ti ho detto, puo capitare ... ed aggiungo che puo' essere divertente ... ti diro, ci e' capitato anche a noi di farlo ed eravamo gia' sposati da 4 o 5 anni ... ma e' stato un caso/occasione "unica"


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... come gia ti ho detto, puo capitare ... ed aggiungo che puo' essere divertente ... ti diro, ci e' capitato anche a noi di farlo ed eravamo gia' sposati da 4 o 5 anni ... ma e' stato un caso/occasione "unica"


Nel mio caso in due anni posso contare sulle dita di una mano le occasioni in cui non siamo stati in auto.......


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel mio caso in due anni posso contare sulle dita di una mano le occasioni in cui non siamo stati in auto.......


Poverina!  ... sei recidiva allora :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In macchina è da adolescenti senza un soldo mai cresciuti! Se proprio esistono modi che costano un poco di più ma molto più elganti e comodi e sicuri. Se si hanno più di 20 anni è il caso di comportarsi da adulti, non da bambocci.
> La casa di uno dei due invece è orribile, degna di fustigazione per un anno conecutivo.


Ma poi diciamolo Danie', in auto ... e' da tacagno, spilorcio, echecazzz :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Poverina*!  ... sei recidiva allora :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
 Non mi sono mai lamentata



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma poi diciamolo Danie', in auto ... e' da tacagno, spilorcio, echecazzz :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


....e se fosse semplicemente mancanza di tempo:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ....e se fosse semplicemente mancanza di tempo:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vai, come dicono a Trastevere, in Cleaned and Ironed White (Trad: Bianco Lavato e Stirato)  :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai lamentata
> 
> 
> 
> ....e se fosse semplicemente mancanza di tempo:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 ma non è mica obbligatorio farlo:sorriso3:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vai, come dicono a Trastevere, in Cleaned and Ironed White (Trad: Bianco Lavato e Stirato) :mrgreen:


Sai come si dice da me
"Piuttost che nient le mei piuttost"........


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è mica obbligatorio farlo:sorriso3:


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


>


 :santarellina:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :santarellina:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Tenebroso:
> Oh, meno male che ogni tanto qualcuno dice la sua opinione utile senza tante menate. Dico così perchè qualcuno sopra si lamentava che "fare sesso in macchina a 48 anni è squallido". Lo so pure io eh. E infatti quandi si può lo si fa in posti migliori. Ma se lo fai molto spesso e ti trovi in condizioni di non poter andare a casa di nessuno dei due che fai? Qui non esistono alberghi ad ore e allora? Rinunci alla scopata perchè non hai un letto? Manco morto!


sesesesesese....credici...
tu mandami per mail la zona...e io ti faccio la mappatura...
Non c'è posto...dove io non conosca i posticini nascosti...eheheheheheheh...
Ma figuriamoci...questo qua è ancora fermo agli alberghi a ore...eheheheheheeh...uè...sveglia...:mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E invece bisognerebbe andarci, magari proprio sotto casa:mexican:


Dopo però. Perchè certe cose durante la digestione non vengono bene. E poi dopo viene pure più appetito :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel mio caso in *due anni* posso contare sulle dita di una mano le occasioni in cui *non siamo stati in auto*.......


Uh marò...ora so con certezza che non potrei mai essere un'amante così..
Ma non esiste proprio, in auto..per tutto questo tempo? 
Nono...con l'auto ho già dato grazie, :thankyou: , piuttosto che rifarlo in auto prolungatamente nel tempo, rivaluto l'albero. :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> ........ rivaluto l'albero.




Cioè ???? Me Tarzan tu Jane ????


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè ???? Me Tarzan tu Jane ????


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Era riferito a questo post di Marì:


Mari' ha detto:


> Per un uomo ed una donna, ultra ventenni, dopo 1 anno di relazione, non e' solo squallido, E' deludente.
> 
> 
> 
> PS poi, per me fossono farlo anche appesi all'albero ... :mrgreen:


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sesesesesese....credici...
> tu mandami per mail la zona...*e io ti faccio la mappatura.*..
> Non c'è posto...dove io non conosca i posticini nascosti...eheheheheheheh...
> Ma figuriamoci...questo qua è ancora fermo agli alberghi a ore...eheheheheheeh...uè...sveglia...:mexican:


ahahaha......:mrgreen::mrgreen: mitico Conte.......sempre il solito.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Uh marò...ora so con certezza che non potrei mai essere un'amante così..
> Ma non esiste proprio, in auto..per tutto questo tempo?
> Nono...con l'auto ho già dato grazie, :thankyou: , piuttosto che rifarlo in auto prolungatamente nel tempo, rivaluto l'albero. :rotfl:


Pensa che io invece non l'avevo mai fatto in auto. Ho avuto la fortuna di avere sempre casa a disposizione.
Sarà stata la novità?


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io invece non l'avevo mai fatto in auto. Ho avuto la fortuna di avere sempre casa a disposizione.
> Sarà stata la novità?


E mi sa di si...unito poi al fatto che, magari, non lo facevate tutti i giorni...
Mah...beato a chi vi capisce...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E mi sa di si...unito poi al fatto che, magari, non lo facevate tutti i giorni...
> Mah...beato a chi vi capisce...


La novità veramente era una battuta.
Non lo so, non mi sono mai posta il problema di dove eravamo, l'imporante per entrambi era vederci non certo dove vederci..


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che io invece non l'avevo mai fatto in auto. Ho avuto la fortuna di avere sempre casa a disposizione.
> Sarà stata la novità?



... ma "LUI" a casa tua/vostra no, vero?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma "LUI" a casa tua/vostra no, vero?


Mai non gli avrei mai permesso di entrare in casa mia (intendo per quello) nè lui in casa sua..
Quando parlavo della casa mi riferivo a me e mio marito da fidanzati


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> mai non gli avrei mai permesso di entrare in casa mia (intendo per quello) nè lui in casa sua..
> Quando parlavo della casa mi riferivo a me e mio marito da fidanzati


ok.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In macchina è da adolescenti senza un soldo mai cresciuti! Se proprio esistono modi che costano un poco di più ma molto più elganti e comodi e sicuri. Se si hanno più di 20 anni è il caso di comportarsi da adulti, non da bambocci.
> La casa di uno dei due invece è orribile, degna di fustigazione per un anno conecutivo.


Eh, ora basta. Scusa se mi incazzo ma mi fai girare i coglioni. Ho appena detto che dove abito io (e lei) NON CI SONO ALTRE POSSIBILITA'. I soldi non mancano ne a me ne a lei. Ma qui non ci sono luoghi squallidi dove poter andare "ad ore". Non siamo in città dove basta cercare per ottenere. Qui o vai a casa tua o sua o ti adatti in mezzo alla campagna. 
O la capissci o sei di coccio cazzus.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La novità veramente era una battuta.
> Non lo so, non mi sono mai posta il problema di dove eravamo, l'imporante per entrambi era vederci non certo dove vederci..


beh però ammetti che è scomodo, dai!

vuoi mettere un bel lettone?

e poi io in macchina (da ragazza...) avevo sempre la paranoia dei maniaci...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beh però ammetti che è scomodo, dai!
> 
> vuoi mettere un bel lettone?
> 
> e poi io in macchina (da ragazza...) avevo sempre la paranoia dei maniaci...



di sicuro limita in posizioni ed inventiva.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eh, ora basta. Scusa se mi incazzo ma mi fai girare i coglioni. Ho appena detto che dove abito io (e lei) NON CI SONO ALTRE POSSIBILITA'. I soldi non mancano ne a me ne a lei. Ma qui non ci sono luoghi squallidi dove poter andare "ad ore". Non siamo in città dove basta cercare per ottenere. Qui o vai a casa tua o sua o ti adatti in mezzo alla campagna.
> O la capissci o sei di coccio cazzus.


Va beh Massimo, ma ci saranno degli alberghi normali, o no? 
tu paghi la camera, e a loro (agli albergatori) non gliene frega mica niente di quanto tempo ci stai (credo!)


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma poi diciamolo Danie', in auto ... e' da tacagno, spilorcio, echecazzz :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Mi conosci? Secondo te io sono uno con la manica corta? Ma pensa un pò...sono invece un noto manica larga. Ragazzi...cercavo aiuto ma mi rendo conto che ho sbagliato posto.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lo fate nelle vostre case quando potete?
> 
> Ecco, questa è una cosa che non tollero. L'ho sempre detto a mio marito "se ti capita di dover scopare con qualcuna, fallo ovunque ma non in casa mia"
> Io non ho mai scopato con un altro in casa mia, e mai mi sognerei di andare a casa di un uomo sposato mentre la moglie non c'è...
> ...


Non mettere in bocca altrui cose che tu vuoi sentirti dire. Intendevo che appena si può ce ne andiamo via 2 giorni da qualche parte. Era tanto difficile da capire?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Mi conosci? Secondo te io sono uno con la manica corta? Ma pensa un pò...sono invece un noto manica larga. Ragazzi...cercavo aiuto ma mi rendo conto che ho sbagliato posto.


Massimo, per favore non cominciare ad inalberarti per pochi commenti sferzanti.
Ci sono utenti col dente avvelenato, ci sono utenti che hanno molto sofferto, ci sono utenti che hanno voglia di farsi una risata.
Rileggi, e vedrai che risposte serie ne hai avute.
Capisco lo spaesamento a ritrovarsi certe risposte, ma questo forum è un posto dove tante persone hanno trovato aiuto, riflessioni, risposte.
Abbi pazienza, e prendi ciò che di buono ti viene offerto, e per favore chiudi un occhio sul resto.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per un uomo ed una donna, ultra ventenni, dopo 1 anno di relazione, non e' solo squallido, E' deludente.
> 
> 
> 
> PS poi, per me fossono farlo anche appesi all'albero ... :mrgreen:


E invece farlo dove capita è la cosa più eccitante checi sia. Anche in mezzo alla neve lo abbiamo fatto se tanto può sconvolgerti.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Passami una battuta: mai tornata delusa da un incontro in auto


VAIIII!!!!
Dillo. 
Anche per me è sempre stato così: il posto non vuol dire nulla. Se la scopata è stata celestiale il posto dove l'hai fatta non vuol dire un cazzus. Scusate ma...quando ci vuole ci vuole. Troppi professori qua dentro.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E invece farlo dove capita è la cosa più eccitante checi sia. Anche in mezzo alla neve lo abbiamo fatto se tanto può sconvolgerti.


 
:up::up::upcchio Massimo.......attento...per quello che serve,ti capisco.
Non dargli corda.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E invece farlo dove capita è la cosa più eccitante checi sia. Anche in mezzo alla neve lo abbiamo fatto se tanto può sconvolgerti.


Quoto Nausicaa, lascia perdere certi commenti se non riesci a farci una risata sopra...
Solo tu sai come, dove e quando lo fate e se sta bene a voi fregatene di quello che dicono gli altri, direi che nella tua storia la cosa meno importante è il posto dove vi vedete.


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Mi conosci? Secondo te io sono uno con la manica corta? Ma pensa un pò...sono invece un noto manica larga. Ragazzi...*cercavo aiuto* ma mi rendo conto che ho sbagliato posto.



*Eccotelo:*


*Sesso in auto: ora si rischiano 3 anni di carcere*

Basta con l’amore sul sedile posteriore? Stop ai baci sotto il chiaro di luna? Fine dei ‘ti amo’ sussurrati in qualche sperduto parcheggio di supermercato? Non potranno più, le coppiette, lasciarsi andare ad *effusioni notturne* all’interno della propria auto? Già. Sembra la situazione si incanali proprio in questa direzione. Non senza suscitare inevitabili polemiche. Fare sesso all’interno di una vettura, infatti, è diventato un reato grave. Punibile anche con *3 anni di reclusione*.

 Questo è ciò che ha stabilito la *Corte** di Cassazione* tramite una sentenza che non può passare inosservata e che sta già facendo discutere, anche nel mondo dei social network. Chi commette atti osceni in luogo pubblico rischia la galera. A meno che non tenti di coprire – in qualche modo – i vetri della sua auto.

 Sembra assurdo, ma le cose stanno davvero così. Chi si *apparta col proprio partner*, anche rifugiandosi in luoghi poco frequentati, anche nelle ore notturne, può subire una condanna che è addirittura più pesante rispetto alla pena in cui incorrerebbe un ladro d’appartamento.

 La sentenza della Cassazione è stata emessa per punire il comportamento di una *coppia di Arezzo*, sorpresa in atteggiamenti intimi dai carabinieri alle 3 di notte nel parcheggio di una discoteca. Secondo la Corte “praticare attività sessuale che comporti qualsiasi tipo di nudità, è di per sé da considerarsi *un’offesa al pudore ed alla pubblica decenza* in qualsiasi condizione, anche se si è in luoghi isolati e non illuminati, in quanto sono sempre da considerare luoghi pubblici, e quindi fruibili da tutti i cittadini, bambini e minorenni compresi”. La sentenza ribalta il giudizio emesso in primo grado (patteggiamento che ha portato ad un mese di reclusione) e spedisce i due giovani di nuovo di fronte ai giudici di Arezzo. La coppia, che afferma di non aver commesso “alcun reato” e di non aver fatto “nulla di male”, ora rischia una pena davvero esagerata. Solo, lo ricordiamo, per una notte di passione.

 Gianluca Bartalucci

http://www.newnotizie.it/2010/10/26/sesso-in-auto-ora-si-rischiano-3-anni-di-carcere/



Senza contare la figura di merda con tua moglie :mrgreen:

​


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Va beh Massimo, ma ci saranno degli alberghi normali, o no?
> tu paghi la camera, e a loro (agli albergatori) non gliene frega mica niente di quanto tempo ci stai (credo!)


Che cazzo dici!
Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
Ma ci sei???


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Eccotelo:*​
> 
> 
> *Sesso in auto: ora si rischiano 3 anni di carcere*​
> ...


Della serie con tutti i problemi che abbiamo in Italia mettiamo in galera chi si apparta.....
SEnza parole


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???



Sorry, ma qua ti fai troppi problemi tu.
Vai, prendi la stanza, l'ora alla quale uscite sono fatti vostri, pure se la usate un'ora sola.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???



Senza contare che "Che cazzo dici!... Ma ci sei???" te li potresti anche risparmiare.
Un passo indietro per favore, dai....


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Della serie con tutti i problemi che abbiamo in Italia mettiamo in galera chi si apparta.....
> SEnza parole



Ma la legge e' fatta per i poveracci, mica per i ricchi e potenti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non mettere in bocca altrui cose che tu vuoi sentirti dire. Intendevo che appena si può ce ne andiamo via 2 giorni da qualche parte. Era tanto difficile da capire?


Oh ma rilassati!

Non era chiaro quello che hai scritto!

Rileggiti!

Datti una calmata!!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la legge e' fatta per i poveracci, mica per i ricchi e potenti


Anche questo è vero:up::up:


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Della serie con tutti i problemi che abbiamo in Italia mettiamo in galera chi si apparta.....
> SEnza parole


Ecco perchè l'italietta va a rotoli...c'è gente che si sconvolge per 2 che scopano in macchina. Così c'è chi poi viene a romperti le balle con la divisa addosso e intanto chi ruba, spaccia, incula, frega il prossimo si trastulla. L'importante è beccare i 2 adulti immaturi che scopano sul sedile posteriore della macchina...........sai che schifo? Uhhhhh....ma che vergogna.......uhhhhh.......dovrebbero auto denunciarsi alla prefettura....mica si fanno queste schifezze. Ma vai a farti
 fott....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sorry, ma qua ti fai troppi problemi tu.
> Vai, prendi la stanza, l'ora alla quale uscite sono fatti vostri, pure se la usate un'ora sola.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza contare che "Che cazzo dici!... Ma ci sei???" te li potresti anche risparmiare.
> Un passo indietro per favore, dai....



Ecco... ti ha già risposto Nausicaa.....


"Che cazzo dici" e "ci sei?" te li potevi risparmiare


e comunque la stanza d'albergo puoi prenderla per il cazzo di tempo che vuoi, basta che paghi la notte...

poi per me puoi scopare anche in mezzo a Piazza Duomo che non me frega niente

(per me faresti meglio a prenderti un Tavor già che ci sei)


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> VAIIII!!!!
> Dillo.
> Anche per me è sempre stato così: il posto non vuol dire nulla. Se la scopata è stata celestiale il posto dove l'hai fatta non vuol dire un cazzus. Scusate ma...quando ci vuole ci vuole. Troppi professori qua dentro.


Probabilmente non per tutti è così non è una questione di essere professori.
Per me, per te e per qualcun altro probabilmente l'importante è (era nel mio caso) stare insieme per altro anche il posto dove si sta.
Diversità di pensiero, certo questo non autorizza a darti del tirchio o a fare commenti....
Anche tu però prendi un respiro, sorridi e calmati:up:


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sorry, ma qua ti fai troppi problemi tu.
> Vai, prendi la stanza, l'ora alla quale uscite sono fatti vostri, pure se la usate un'ora sola.


Qui da noi non si può. Sono tutti locali di lusso più o meno e ti assicuro che ste cose nessuno ti permette di farle. Credimi. Siamo in zona altamente turistica.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ecco perchè l'italietta va a rotoli...c'è gente che si sconvolge per 2 che scopano in macchina. Così c'è chi poi viene a romperti le balle con la divisa addosso e intanto chi ruba, spaccia, incula, frega il prossimo si trastulla. L'importante è beccare i 2 adulti immaturi che scopano sul sedile posteriore della macchina...........sai che schifo? Uhhhhh....ma che vergogna.......uhhhhh.......dovrebbero auto denunciarsi alla prefettura....mica si fanno queste schifezze. Ma vai a farti
> fott....


Come sopra...calma!!!!!


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza contare che "Che cazzo dici!... Ma ci sei???" te li potresti anche risparmiare.
> Un passo indietro per favore, dai....


No.


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ecco perchè l'italietta va a rotoli...c'è gente che si sconvolge per 2 che scopano in macchina. Così c'è chi poi viene a romperti le balle con la divisa addosso e intanto chi ruba, spaccia, incula, frega il prossimo si trastulla. L'importante è beccare i 2 adulti immaturi che scopano sul sedile posteriore della macchina...........sai che schifo? Uhhhhh....ma che vergogna.......uhhhhh.......dovrebbero auto denunciarsi alla prefettura....mica si fanno queste schifezze. Ma vai a farti
> fott....


E po per scopare in macchina devi avere anche una vista perfetta 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAV5aAh8kpQ



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:​


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No.


 senza parole...davvero!


----------



## Sole (8 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Perche' mia moglie e'mia,e lo e',per quel che so'....da tanti troppi anni.*
> Non credo l'abbia neanche mai pensato,di farmi becco.
> Io l'amo ancora,desiderare molto meno,anche se ad esempio l'episodio di stamattina,alle 5:30....,qualche cosa vorra'pur dire,oltretutto non ho vent'anni,e ''dopo''qualche senso di colpa l'ho avuto.
> Mi sono chiesto che cazzo sto'facendo a..53 anni....,ma mi sono subito assolto...........
> ...


Ma Lothar, scusa, io non ho mai detto che chi tradisce non ama il proprio compagno. Ho detto che chi tradisce, per il fatto di fare sesso con un altro pur amando il/la proprio/a marito/moglie, dovrebbe aver raggiunto una sorta di 'liberazione' dal concetto dell'esclusività fisica.

Insomma, se tu scopi con la tua amante e ami tua moglie, perchè lei non potrebbe fare altrettanto? Hai la prova, tradendola, che la fedeltà non è così fondamentale nel vostro amore.
Perchè tu ti senti libero, ma non concedi a lei la stessa libertà?
Non trovi che sia un po' infantile?

Io apprezzerei la tua filosofia di vita (e la capirei) se non ci fosse questo residuo maschilista di fondo, ben sintetizzato da Tubarao con il concetto di 'marcatura del territorio'.

Ti faccio queste domande non per attaccarti, ma per capire, perchè sono sinceramente interessata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza contare che "Che cazzo dici!... Ma ci sei???" te li potresti anche risparmiare.
> Un passo indietro per favore, dai....





Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No.



Invece faresti meglio a farlo davvero un passo indietro perché la cazzata l'hai detta tu...


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Io sono fatto a modo mio: se passo con la tipa tutto il giorno in giro a fare uno sport molto faticoso ed impegnativo, poi andiamo a farci una pizza ed infine ci va di scopare...vado a prendere una stanza di albergo per un ora o due? No. Manon per i soldi. Perchè mi darebbe fastidio chiedere una stanza per un così evidente motivo. Sarò timido in questo senso ma è così. E comunque anche in macchina a me è sempre piaciuto. E pure a lai, per cui il problema del "tirchio" del "oddio che squallido", "ecc ecc" non sussiste.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No.


 
Massimo..allegria..ancora per poco e'carnevale.
C'e'di peggio...questa estate la Municipale,in borghese,ha beccato 2 maschi che si inchiapettavano in 1 parcheggio!!!!
Sai cosa ha fatto scrivere il''passivo''nel verbale??''mi sono fermato per un bisogno,mi sono chinato e zac.......'':mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
Dai ridi un po' forza e lasciale stare........


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> senza parole...davvero!


Pure io. Uguale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Massimo..allegria..ancora per poco e'carnevale.
> C'e'di peggio...questa estate la Municipale,in borghese,ha beccato 2 maschi che si inchiapettavano in 1 parcheggio!!!!
> Sai cosa ha fatto scrivere il''passivo''nel verbale??''mi sono fermato per un bisogno,mi sono chinato e zac.......'':mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:
> Dai ridi un po' forza e lasciale stare........


ma è una barzelletta?


----------



## Sole (8 Marzo 2011)

Ops, scusate... mi sono intromessa in una discussione un po' accesa...


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Invece faresti meglio a farlo davvero un passo indietro perché la cazzata l'hai detta tu...


Delucidami su quale simil cazzata sarei caduto in fragrante. Son scemo sai...da solo non lo capisco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Delucidami su quale simil cazzata sarei caduto in fragrante. Son scemo sai...da solo non lo capisco.


perché mi hai detto "che cazzo dici?" e "ma ci sei?" quando ho detto che puoi prenderti una camera in un albergo normale anche se non ci passi la notte


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma è una barzelletta?



NO! ... e' squallido! :bleah: ... allo stato puro.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché mi hai detto "che cazzo dici?" e "ma ci sei?" quando ho detto che puoi prenderti una camera in un albergo normale anche se non ci passi la notte


L'ho detto. In città questo è facile. In note zone altamente turistiche no.

E oltretutto: visto che ci vediamo 3 volte la settimana circa sarebbe anche una discreta spesa economica. Anche se come ho detto, non siamo ne ricchi ne poveri, non ci va di buttare i soldi nel cesso.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma è una barzelletta?


 
No verbale di Pm.....tutto reale.
Immagina le faccie degli agenti quando hanno accesso i fari.........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'ho detto. In città questo è facile. In note zone altamente turistiche no.
> 
> E oltretutto: visto che ci vediamo 3 volte la settimana circa sarebbe anche una discreta spesa economica. Anche se come ho detto, non siamo ne ricchi ne poveri, non ci va di buttare i soldi nel cesso.


Scusa ma io non potevo sapere che abitavi in campagna... 

e comunque non mi sembra il caso di reagire insultando, perché io non ti avevo insultato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No verbale di Pm.....tutto reale.
> Immagina le faccie degli agenti quando hanno accesso i fari.........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


scusa, ma a parte il fatto che non mi fa ridere... ma tu come fai a sapere cosa c'è scritto in un verbale? o sei tu che li hai beccati (ma hai detto di essere un commerciante) oppure secondo me questa ha tutta l'aria di essere una leggenda metropolitana... (patetica)


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E po per scopare in macchina devi avere anche una vista perfetta ​
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAV5aAh8kpQ​
> ...


Non è colpa mia se hai sempre visto solo membri piccolini. Scusami la battuta (che fa pure schifo).


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

*Massimo*

Tu dici che vuoi essere aiutato, giusto? 

Ma precisamente che genere di aiuto cerchi 

Tanto per capire.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non potevo sapere che abitavi in campagna...
> 
> e comunque non mi sembra il caso di reagire insultando, perché io non ti avevo insultato


Se ti ho insultata chiedo subito scusa, non me ne ero accorto davvero. 
E comunque non ho detto che abito in campagna. Abito in luoghi frequentati da gente danarosa (io non lo sono) e nessuno ti darà mai una stanza in quel modo. Qui siamo su altri pianeti in tal senso.


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2011)

*e decimo?*



Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ecco perchè l'italietta va a rotoli...c'è gente che si sconvolge per 2 che scopano in macchina. Così c'è chi poi viene a romperti le balle con la divisa addosso e intanto chi ruba, spaccia, incula, frega il prossimo si trastulla. L'importante è beccare i 2 adulti immaturi che scopano sul sedile posteriore della macchina...........sai che schifo? Uhhhhh....ma che vergogna.......uhhhhh.......dovrebbero auto denunciarsi alla prefettura....mica si fanno queste schifezze. *Ma vai a farti
> fott....[/
> 
> hi,hil.hi...:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Pure io. Uguale.


 massimo perdonami...io fino'ora non ti ho mai attacato...ma il mio senza parole era riferito proprio a te...
allora ti sei iscritto in un forum dove ci sono traditori e traditi per cui stai parlando anche con persone che come me hanno sofferto a causa di persone che si sono comportate esattamente come te 

ora i commenti che puoi leggere possono piacerti o meno ma sono punti di vista - differenti dai tuoi - che come tali vanno trattati.
qui nessuno ti ha insultato e/o trattato male e non vedo perchè tu ti debba prendere la libertà di insultare le altre persone del forum anche se la discussione si fa "accesa".... la trovo una grande mancanza di rispetto... punto e fine della polemica per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia se hai sempre visto solo membri piccolini. Scusami la battuta (che fa pure schifo).



Ora diventi volgare  e offensivo e questo non ti fa onore


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> Massimo meridio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco perchè l'italietta va a rotoli...c'è gente che si sconvolge per 2 che scopano in macchina. Così c'è chi poi viene a romperti le balle con la divisa addosso e intanto chi ruba, spaccia, incula, frega il prossimo si trastulla. L'importante è beccare i 2 adulti immaturi che scopano sul sedile posteriore della macchina...........sai che schifo? Uhhhhh....ma che vergogna.......uhhhhh.......dovrebbero auto denunciarsi alla prefettura....mica si fanno queste schifezze. *Ma vai a farti
> ...


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu dici che vuoi essere aiutato, giusto?
> 
> Ma precisamente che genere di aiuto cerchi
> 
> Tanto per capire.


Non lo so più. Sono in una fase difficile della mia vita. Avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi faccia capire ciò che da solo, a causa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, non vedo. Sono un povero pirla caduto in cose più grandi di lui. Bòn...


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> Massimo meridio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco perchè l'italietta va a rotoli...c'è gente che si sconvolge per 2 che scopano in macchina. Così c'è chi poi viene a romperti le balle con la divisa addosso e intanto chi ruba, spaccia, incula, frega il prossimo si trastulla. L'importante è beccare i 2 adulti immaturi che scopano sul sedile posteriore della macchina...........sai che schifo? Uhhhhh....ma che vergogna.......uhhhhh.......dovrebbero auto denunciarsi alla prefettura....mica si fanno queste schifezze. *Ma vai a farti
> ...


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Anna!
> ...


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo so più. Sono in una fase difficile della mia vita. Avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi faccia capire ciò che da solo, a causa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, non vedo. *Sono un povero pirla* caduto in cose più grandi di lui. Bòn...


SI! ... ti credo  dopo un commento di questo genere:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=121317&postcount=553


La voglia di passarti dei consigli passa :ira:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu dici che vuoi essere aiutato, giusto?
> 
> Ma precisamente che genere di aiuto cerchi
> 
> Tanto per capire.


Marì, io ho avuto sin dall'inizio l'impressione che questo sia un troll-thread. Mi sono astenuto, fino ad un certo punto, finchè non ho avuto la conferma di quel sentore. O forse sbaglio in modo eclatante.

La sensazione che ho è quella....


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Marì, io ho avuto sin dall'inizio l'impressione che questo sia un troll-thread. Mi sono astenuto, fino ad un certo punto, finchè non ho avuto la conferma di quel sentore. O forse sbaglio in modo eclatante.
> 
> La sensazione che ho è quella....


Forse hai ragione tu  ultimamente c'e' stata una moria di utenti.


Diversa da quella lamenta da Toto' e Peppino :mrgreen:​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_uCgCBg0YA



:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sabina (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???


Noi ci vediamo quasi sempre di pomeriggio e prendiamo la stanza solo fino a sera.... la paghiamo come se stessimo una giornata.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Noi ci vediamo quasi sempre di pomeriggio e prendiamo la stanza solo fino a sera.... la paghiamo come se stessimo una giornata.


Ma certo Sabina, in Hotel ci vai quando e come vuoi...il solo tempo di cui necessiti.


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! ... ti credo  dopo un commento di questo genere:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=121317&postcount=553
> 
> ...


 è già... :up:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Marzo 2011)

Io solo in alberghi con stanze a tema (a MI ce ne sono di diversi). 

Ho provato la stanza HELL ma avevano messo il riscaldamento a palla: troppo caldo. 

La stanza SUPER HERO è stata troppo impegnativa, quel cavolo di mantello di BatMan stava sempre in mezzo.

Mi sono trovato benissimo nella stanza CICCIO di NONNA PAPERA: sesso, sonnellino, torta, sesso, sonnellino, torta..

Evitate la stanza MONTECARLO: credevo mi facessero trovare ostriche e champagne in camere e invece il tema è sul Gran Prix omonimo, e ti ritrovi su un letto che ha lo stesso spazio di una monoposto di F1.

Ho già prenotato la stanza CASTELLO, perchè alle Donne del Castello piace tanto fare quello. 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io solo in alberghi con stanze a tema (a MI ce ne sono di diversi).
> 
> Ho provato la stanza HELL ma avevano messo il riscaldamento a palla: troppo caldo.
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ahahaha......:mrgreen::mrgreen: mitico Conte.......sempre il solito.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tu non ci crederai...ma non sai, non ci crederai, mai mi scrivono...le donne...XD...per sapere i posticini...

Comunque io ricordo con divozione in pieno giorno sulle colline bolognesi...eheheheeheh...passa un aereo e io urlo...cazzo guardatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....quanto trombooooooooooooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi una volta in auto...arrivano i carabinieri e mi puntano il faro addosso e io imperterrito..."state guardando filmeto polno?"...e non capisco...lei si nascose sotto i sedili...mah...le donne...

Infine mi ricordo che una volta andai giù per un bosco e non riuscivo più a tornare su...dovetti chiamare i contadini con l'argano...ricordo lei incazzata nera con le braccia conserte che pestolava per terra...

Al mio paese esiste una zona detta delle bernarde...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io solo in alberghi con stanze a tema (a MI ce ne sono di diversi).
> 
> Ho provato la stanza HELL ma avevano messo il riscaldamento a palla: troppo caldo.
> 
> ...


 
Ma che cos'hai oggi? Ne spari una via l'altra più del solito!!!
E io che pensavo parlassi seriamente e leggevo con interesse:carneval::carneval::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eh, ora basta. Scusa se mi incazzo ma mi fai girare i coglioni. Ho appena detto che dove abito io (e lei) NON CI SONO ALTRE POSSIBILITA'. I soldi non mancano ne a me ne a lei. Ma qui non ci sono luoghi squallidi dove poter andare "ad ore". Non siamo in città dove basta cercare per ottenere. Qui o vai a casa tua o sua o ti adatti in mezzo alla campagna.
> O la capissci o sei di coccio cazzus.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW57voJ_qQg&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Va beh Massimo, ma ci saranno degli alberghi normali, o no?
> tu paghi la camera, e a loro (agli albergatori) non gliene frega mica niente di quanto tempo ci stai (credo!)


Buongiorno Conte, 
è un po' che non si fa vedere,
la solita stanza..??
Signorina non si preoccupi,
qui starà bene...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???


Pronto....
Ehi mi fai avere la camera per le 10 del mattino?
Certo Conte...per te...questo ed altro...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io sono fatto a modo mio: se passo con la tipa tutto il giorno in giro a fare uno sport molto faticoso ed impegnativo, poi andiamo a farci una pizza ed infine ci va di scopare...vado a prendere una stanza di albergo per un ora o due? No. Manon per i soldi. Perchè mi darebbe fastidio chiedere una stanza per un così evidente motivo. Sarò timido in questo senso ma è così. E comunque anche in macchina a me è sempre piaciuto. E pure a lai, per cui il problema del "tirchio" del "oddio che squallido", "ecc ecc" non sussiste.


Amico mio...quello che sto cercando di dirti...è...che...ehm..gli albergatori...se non ci fossero gli amanti...
Per cosa credi che medito di aprire il simposio?
E fidati...più loro sono discreti...e affidabili..più clienti hanno...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> solito!!!
> E io che pensavo parlassi seriamente e leggevo con interesse.


Serissimo sono. :mrgreen:

A MI c'è davvero un albergo per coppie con stanze a tema e.............basta.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non ci crederai...ma non sai, non ci crederai, mai mi scrivono...le donne...XD...per sapere i posticini...
> 
> Comunque io ricordo con divozione in pieno giorno sulle colline bolognesi...eheheheeheh...passa un aereo e io urlo...cazzo guardatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....quanto trombooooooooooooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Che tempi Conte,era tutto diverso,quante stradine,quanti imboscati su per i nostri colli...adesso e'molto rischioso.
In macchina qui'di notte e'pericoloso,ma la gente si ingegna.
Mi hanno parlato di un'area di sosta in A1,tra Mo e Bo,dove pare si trovino le coppie clandestine,di giorno.
Mahhh....comunque e'vero che in auto,non devi tirare fuori i documenti per il portiere(e'una prova..),non devi pagare,se ti imboschi bene,nessuno ti becchera'mai.


----------



## Minerva (8 Marzo 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> quintina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao! eh, no, non va tutto bene, ma ho e sto rivoluzionando tante cose in questo periodo. appena posso vi racconto le nius.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo so più. Sono in una fase difficile della mia vita. Avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi faccia capire ciò che da solo, a causa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, non vedo. Sono un povero pirla caduto in cose più grandi di lui. Bòn...


Ma che cazzo dici:
Scenario A: Tu capisci che con sta tipa non c'è futuro, ti smoni e la pianti. Lei non si strapperà i capelli per questo.
Scenario B: Tua moglie ti becca e va da Padre Pio.
Scenario C: La tua amante si trova un amichetto meglio di te, e i molla per lui.
Scenario D: Ti separi da tua moglie, vai come un pirla dalla 48 enne  e le dici ( ma ricordati di portare un mazzo di fiori eh)...ti amo...ho lasciato mia moglie per te...ora sono tutto tuo...e lei s'incazza e ti manda a cagare...

Serve altro?
Scenario E: Continui la tua vita così come sei ora...no? Da adultero, pagando tutti i prezzi che quella condizione comporta. Nel bene e nel male.

Fai solo un'analisi economica: costi vs benefici e poi scegli.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...quello che sto cercando di dirti...è...che...ehm..gli albergatori...se non ci fossero gli amanti...
> Per cosa credi che medito di aprire il simposio?
> E fidati...più loro sono discreti...e affidabili..più clienti hanno...


Guarda Conte che noi ragioniamo da veneto e da emiliano,laggiu'non e'cosi'semplice......e i mariti non sono tanto sportivi,e fanno presto a.....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda Conte che noi ragioniamo da veneto e da emiliano,laggiu'non e'cosi'semplice......e i mariti non sono tanto sportivi,e fanno presto a.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpkQKnfWRJ8&feature=related


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Serissimo sono. :mrgreen:
> 
> A MI c'è davvero un albergo per coppie con stanze a tema e.............basta.


Lo so


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so


ehehehehehehehehehe...bei posti


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Lo ripeto: da noi è pieno di alberghi ma nessuno ti darebbe una stanza in quel modo. Oppure te la da ma la prossima volta devi andare da un altra parte. Ah...vedo che ancora qualcuno crede che io sia un troll. Vabbè.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No.



Complimenti. 
Grazie, così so che posso tranquillamente lasciare perdere.


----------



## passante (8 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda che le distanze le dovrei mantenere io,sai.....ma chi credi di essere ?????vola basso......passi lunghi...e ben distesi....bravo...sparisci cosi'..bravissimo


eliade è una donna.
comunque guarda che ti aveva solo detto di non prenderti troppe confidenze, la tua mi pare una reazione esagerata


----------



## passante (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???


 oh ma che c'avete oggi?


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> oh ma che c'avete oggi?


Vai avanti  che c'e' di tutto e di piu' :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non ci crederai...ma non sai, non ci crederai, mai mi scrivono...le donne...XD...per sapere i posticini...


non dubito....un super esperto in materia come te......:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ......
> 
> Poi una volta in auto...arrivano i carabinieri e mi puntano il faro addosso e io imperterrito..."state guardando filmeto polno?"



:mrgreen::mrgreen:...questa mi mancava...ahahahaha:mrgreen:
se non hanno visto la tua donna perche' sotto il sedile avran pensato che fingevi di trombare con la poltroncina..??:mrgreen:

E poi ? Si sono avvicinati per accertamenti o se ne sono andati ?


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici:
> Scenario A: Tu capisci che con sta tipa non c'è futuro, ti smoni e la pianti. Lei non si strapperà i capelli per questo.
> Scenario B: Tua moglie ti becca e va da Padre Pio.
> Scenario C: La tua amante si trova un amichetto meglio di te, e i molla per lui.
> ...


Vedo molto probabile l'ipotesi "D"......ma con la variante che prima o poi la moglie lo scopra....

Massimo sta laciando troppi indizi sul suo cammino
i traditori perfetti o quasi perfetti sono quelli che ragionano freddamente
e calcolano ogni minima mossa senza far trapelare alcuna emozione.
Invece massimo sta andando un po' in tilt
gli auguro di no ma in queste condizioni emotive e' probabile un suo passo falso....
e a quel punto la moglie non faticherebbe a capire che ha l'amichetta.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Vedo molto probabile l'ipotesi "D"......ma con la variante che prima o poi la moglie lo scopra....
> 
> Massimo sta laciando troppi indizi sul suo cammino
> i traditori perfetti o quasi perfetti sono quelli che ragionano freddamente
> ...


Forse è come dici tu, sto andando in tilt. E temo questo famoso passo falso. Stasera pensavo che le persone come me dovrebbero fare i single. Ma sapete com'é: si ha la paura di rimanere soli...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Forse è come dici tu, sto andando in tilt. E temo questo famoso passo falso. Stasera pensavo che le persone come me dovrebbero fare i single. Ma sapete com'é: si ha la paura di rimanere soli...


Eh, sì....e non è bello pensare di invecchiare senza qualcuno che ti imbocchi quando sarai demente e inabile.....
Tu sei pure fortunato, tua moglie sembra la copia femminile di San Francesco d'Assisi, da come la descrivi.

Pensa, rifletti, che ti fa bene.......


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, sì....e non è bello pensare di invecchiare senza qualcuno che ti imbocchi quando sarai demente e inabile.....
> Tu sei pure fortunato, tua moglie sembra la copia femminile di San Francesco d'Assisi, da come la descrivi.
> 
> Pensa, rifletti, che ti fa bene.......


...si....


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, sì....e non è bello pensare di invecchiare senza qualcuno che ti imbocchi quando sarai demente e inabile.....
> Tu sei pure fortunato, tua moglie sembra la copia femminile di San Francesco d'Assisi, da come la descrivi.
> 
> Pensa, rifletti, che ti fa bene.......


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:...questa mi mancava...ahahahaha:mrgreen:
> se non hanno visto la tua donna perche' sotto il sedile avran pensato che fingevi di trombare con la poltroncina..??:mrgreen:
> 
> E poi ? Si sono avvicinati per accertamenti o se ne sono andati ?


Se ne sono andati, ma mi confiscarono la bottiglia di vino che avevo nel cruscotto...anzi mi dissero che pensavano fossimo due tossicodipendenti...ma sono scene in cui esterno tutta la mia faccia di piombo...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Vedo molto probabile l'ipotesi "D"......ma con la variante che prima o poi la moglie lo scopra....
> 
> Massimo sta laciando troppi indizi sul suo cammino
> i traditori perfetti o quasi perfetti sono quelli che ragionano freddamente
> ...


Ma poi quando lo ha scoperto...che farà?
Lo trascinerà da padre armorth dicendo...mio marito è posseduto da lucifera...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, sì....e non è bello pensare di invecchiare senza qualcuno che ti imbocchi quando sarai demente e inabile.....
> Tu sei pure fortunato, tua moglie sembra la copia femminile di San Francesco d'Assisi, da come la descrivi.
> 
> Pensa, rifletti, che ti fa bene.......


Uhm...io sono esperto..San Francesco non direi...
Forse Madre Teresa...mentre l'amante è mamma Ebe no?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> eliade è una donna.
> comunque guarda che ti aveva solo detto di non prenderti troppe confidenze, la tua mi pare una reazione esagerata


Buongiorno Passante,sei una persona positiva perche'cerchi di mediare,e ti ringrazio.Io sono impulsivo,sono cosi'anche nella vita reale.
Eliade per me e'come il Conte,o Simy,o Mari',per questo mi sono rivolto cosi'....la prossima volta usero'il voi e alla fine distinti saluti,dici che andrebbe meglio???
Ciao buona giornata...si fa'per dire;-3 e macchine bianche di ghiaccio


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Passante,sei una persona positiva perche'cerchi di mediare,e ti ringrazio.Io sono impulsivo,sono cosi'anche nella vita reale.
> *Eliade per me e'come il Conte,o Simy,o Mari'*,per questo mi sono rivolto cosi'....la prossima volta usero'il voi e alla fine distinti saluti,dici che andrebbe meglio???
> Ciao buona giornata...si fa'per dire;-3 e macchine bianche di ghiaccio


 Buongiorno Lothar....scusa ma io non ho capito cosa volevi dire....forse perchè stamattina mi sono solo alzata dal letto e non mi sono ancora svegliata 
buona giornata....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lothar....scusa ma io non ho capito cosa volevi dire....forse perchè stamattina mi sono solo alzata dal letto e non mi sono ancora svegliata
> buona giornata....


 
Buongiorno a te Simy...forse e'l'effetto del ponentino??:mrgreen:
 Volevo dire che come sai bene,qua'tutti si parlano confidenzialemente.non pensavo che Sua Eccellenza Eliade fosse da trattare diversamente,tutto qua'.
Sei d'accordo?
D'altronde qui'alla fine siete tutti piacevoli e simpatici,l'eccezzione ci voleva.....ed e'arrivata sotto forma di..eliade


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te Simy...forse e'l'effetto del ponentino??:mrgreen:
> Volevo dire che come sai bene,qua'tutti si parlano confidenzialemente.non pensavo che Sua Eccellenza Eliade fosse da trattare diversamente,tutto qua'.
> Sei d'accordo?
> D'altronde qui'alla fine siete tutti piacevoli e simpatici,l'eccezzione ci voleva.....ed e'arrivata sotto forma di..eliade


 no sono sotto l'effetto del sonno!!!
per il resto penso che la confidenza è il caso di prenderla solo se ci viene data...magari in questo caso il tuo post è stato maleintepretato...io fossi in te eviterei inutili polemiche!


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Volevo dire che come sai bene,qua'tutti si parlano confidenzialemente.non pensavo che Sua Eccellenza Eliade fosse da trattare diversamente,tutto qua'.
> Sei d'accordo?
> D'altronde qui'alla fine siete tutti piacevoli e simpatici,l'eccezzione ci voleva.....ed e'arrivata sotto forma di..eliade


:confuso:

















:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:



Ti consiglio di differenziare tra marì, conte, eliade, ecc...:carneval:


PS thanks passante..:thankyou:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incidente chiuso.Seriamente parlando,perche'sei diversa da loro?
Con Mari' ci siamo presi a fucilate ma sembra una donna in gamba,il Conte non toccarmelo,...quindi??


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Incidente chiuso.Seriamente parlando,perche'sei diversa da loro?
> Con Mari' ci siamo presi a fucilate ma sembra una donna in gamba,il Conte non toccarmelo,...quindi??


 Io non ho problemi, basta che non mi si diano ordini. 

Io non sono diversa da nessuno, solo che essendo donna gradirei essere appellata al femminile.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A dire il vero non riesco a capire l'importanza che date a questa frase scritta al passato. Forse ha ragione Sabina quando dice che "oggi ti ho amato" leggasi "oggi mi sei piaciuto, mi sono divertita". Potrebbe essere interpretata così, sì. Comunque: a chi insiste con il dire che mia moglie probabilmente si trastulla qualcun altro, mi fa pensare ad una cosa: non potete pretendere di capire tutto. *Se vi dico che sono strasicuro che lei sia fedele, ne sono assolutamente sicuro. Non vi sono dubbi. Forse un giorno sì, potrebbe tradirmi ma al momento no*, non lo fa.


ma che ti frega?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che di lunedi'sera,te ne vai a mangiare la pizza con l'''amante''(io non lo farei neanche a 200km da casa..)e tua moglie dice ok,vai pure ............*forse sono strano io,ma mi sembra assurdo.*
> A meno che.........suo marito e tuo moglie non ne approffittino per vedersi,alla faccia vostra...


per essere strano lo sei 
ma non così tanto

invece pe massimo è normale che sua moglie, dopo che lui ha passato fuori sia il sabato che la domenica, sia serena e tranquilla che passi fuori anche il lunedì sera

se è vero, quantomeno gli ha messo dietro qualcuno con macchina fotografica per fargli il chiulo in sede di separazione


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lothar io non è che devo inventare tante scuse per andare a farmi una pizza il lunedi sera. *Ognuno di noi ha un lavoro che può essere molto diverso dagli altri e alcuni tipi di lavoro comportano anche assenze serali o notturne*. Magari hai il giorno libero e sei occupato la notte a volte. Parlo di alcuni lavori. Non voglio entrare nei dettagli onde evitare nel modo più assoluto un possibile sgamo.
> 
> La vedo dura uscirne. O mi metto il cuore in pace e mi faccio passare l'innamoramento e la scopazzo e basta o è vero...dovrebbe finire. Ma come si fa? Si campa una volta sola cacchius.


 
senz'altro 
ma in tal caso si ipotizza che saresti ben contento di sacrificare una giornata di NW per passare un po' di tempo con tua moglie

se a lei sta bene così, un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ascolta... ma hai tutta questa libertà con tua moglie? Sabato e domenica fuori tutta la giornata senza di lei, stasera idem. E lei non sospetta nulla???
> Nella nostra coppia ognuno ha i suoi spazi ma ben lontano da questi livelli. Mi sembra veramente eccessivo. Mio marito non me lo permetterebbe e credo neanch'io. E' come convivere da amici in una stessa casa.


 
ecco


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ascolta... ma hai tutta questa libertà con tua moglie? Sabato e domenica fuori tutta la giornata senza di lei, stasera idem. E lei non sospetta nulla???
> Nella nostra coppia ognuno ha i suoi spazi ma ben lontano da questi livelli. Mi sembra veramente eccessivo. Mio marito non me lo permetterebbe e credo neanch'io. E' come convivere da amici in una stessa casa.


 
Finalmenteeee pensavo di essere un marziano....ok Sabina vedi,le perosne normalmente ragionano come noi.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non ho problemi, basta che non mi si diano ordini.
> 
> Io non sono diversa da nessuno, solo che essendo donna gradirei essere appellata al femminile.


Va bene Eliade,se sei d'accordo archiviamo....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Finalmenteeee pensavo di essere un marziano....ok Sabina vedi,le perosne normalmente ragionano come noi.


guarda che c'è una bella differenza tra quello che dice Sabina (che mi sembra i suoi spazi se li ritaglia) a quello che dici tu....
Infatti ho notato che ai miei post non hai risposto..Probabilmente semplicemente perchè non li hai letti...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Eh, ora basta. Scusa se mi incazzo ma mi fai girare i coglioni. Ho appena detto che dove abito io (e lei) NON CI SONO ALTRE POSSIBILITA'. *I soldi non mancano ne a me ne a lei. Ma qui non ci sono luoghi squallidi dove poter andare "ad ore".* Non siamo in città dove basta cercare per ottenere. Qui o vai a casa tua o sua o ti adatti in mezzo alla campagna.
> O la capissci o sei di coccio cazzus.




ma non è mica obbligatorio avere un posto squallido
(da questa considerazione salgono le quotazioni di che scommette su un altro fasullone)

i soldi non vi mancano?
 prendi un albergo non ad ore, affitta una garςonnière 

di coccio parresti tu


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici!
> Se io mi vedo con lei dalle 14 alla mezzanotte circa...ipotesi...vai lì e chiedi "scusa...posso pernottare dalle 15 alle 19 in una stanza da voi?"
> Ma ci sei???


no
vai li alle 15.00
prendi una stanza
paghi
trombi
e te ne vai quando credi


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Qui da noi non si può. Sono tutti locali di lusso più o meno e ti assicuro che ste cose nessuno ti permette di farle. Credimi. Siamo in zona altamente turistica.


lo fanno dovunque

guadagnano anche così


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> vai li alle 15.00
> prendi una stanza
> paghi
> ...


attenta che ora si incazza e comincia a dirti che dici cazzate


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo so più. Sono in una fase difficile della mia vita. Avrei bisogno di qualcuno che mi faccia capire ciò che da solo, a causa delle fette di salame sugli occhi, non vedo. Sono un povero pirla caduto in cose più grandi di lui. Bòn...


eeeehhhh!

quanto ce l'avrà mai grande 'sta donna!

(così siamo pari con le battute che fanno cagher :mexican

vuoi la supertrombata e la moglie fedele
come quasi tutti

se le vuoi in un'unica donna, o insegni a tua moglie ad amare il sesso o la lasci e ti trovi una terza donna


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che tempi Conte,era tutto diverso,quante stradine,quanti imboscati su per i nostri colli...adesso e'molto rischioso.
> In macchina qui'di notte e'pericoloso,ma la gente si ingegna.
> Mi hanno parlato di un'area di sosta in A1,tra Mo e Bo,dove pare si trovino le coppie clandestine,di giorno.
> Mahhh....comunque e'vero che in auto,non devi tirare fuori *i documenti per il portiere(e'una prova..)*,non devi pagare,se ti imboschi bene,nessuno ti becchera'mai.


ma fatemi il piacere!

una prova di quale reato?
quei dati si posson tirar fuori solo nelle indagini penali non certo in quelle per separazione


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, sì....e non è bello pensare di invecchiare senza qualcuno che ti imbocchi quando sarai demente e inabile.....
> Tu sei pure fortunato, tua moglie sembra *la copia femminile di San Francesco d'Assisi, da come la descrivi.*
> 
> Pensa, rifletti, che ti fa bene.......


magari di più 

lui con gli animali ci parlava soltanto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> attenta che ora si incazza e comincia a dirti che dici cazzate


 
dormirò ugualmente stanotte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dormirò ugualmente stanotte


beata te! 

pensa che io ci sono stata male tutta la notte...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beata te!
> 
> pensa che io ci sono stata male tutta la notte...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma ceeeeerrrrrto!


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari di più
> 
> lui con gli animali ci parlava soltanto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E li chiamava fratelli sorelle :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te Simy...forse e'l'effetto del ponentino??:mrgreen:
> Volevo dire che come sai bene,qua'tutti si parlano confidenzialemente.non pensavo che Sua Eccellenza Eliade fosse da trattare diversamente,tutto qua'.
> Sei d'accordo?
> D'altronde qui'alla fine siete tutti piacevoli e simpatici,l'eccezzione ci voleva.....ed e'arrivata sotto forma di..eliade


visto che tanto non li leggi i post diretti a te...spero tu l'abbia pagato bene il ragazzo che ti ha scritto la tesi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e poi basta tanto è inutile


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> *visto che tanto non li leggi i post diretti a te.*..spero tu l'abbia pagato bene il ragazzo che ti ha scritto la tesi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e poi basta tanto è inutile


 
Quoto:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> visto che tanto non li leggi i post diretti a te...spero tu l'abbia pagato bene il ragazzo che ti ha scritto la tesi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> e poi basta tanto è inutile


Scusa Oceansize,se l'ho fatto,non e'per censura o simile,io qua'vengo poco e in fretta,al venerdi'sera chiudo e fino al lunedi'non riapro il pc.
Quindi sicuramente mi e'sfuggito,se non ti dispiace dimmi dove e ',cosi'lo leggo,grazie e ciao


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up::up:


  Ciao Farfalla,quanto scritto solo vale anche per te,sinceramente non leggo tutti i post,anche ora sono venuto alle ultime pagine.
Pero'come ho detto con Oceansize,se non ti dispiace,dimmi dove sono cosi'li leggo,scusa sinceramente,ciao


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> beata te!
> 
> pensa che io ci sono stata male tutta la notte...


Mi dispiace.
Usa quella Katana, non ti preoccupare che non fai un centesimo di danno....:sonar:


----------



## oceansize (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Oceansize,se l'ho fatto,non e'per censura o simile,io qua'vengo poco e in fretta,al venerdi'sera chiudo e fino al lunedi'non riapro il pc.
> Quindi sicuramente mi e'sfuggito,se non ti dispiace dimmi dove e ',cosi'lo leggo,grazie e ciao


vabbè vediamo se funziona :carneval:
cmq la mia era una provocazione: scrivi speso male, ma  secondo me non è solo per la fretta, così ti consigliavo di leggere questo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2225

siccome poi hai scritto successivamente altri sfrondoni, dicevo appunto che non leggi.

poi è capitato altre volte che ti si dicessero delle cose e tu non hai risposto, non solo a me.

è un forum vivo, capisco che non sempre sia possibile seguire e rispondere a tutto, però tu spesso lanci delle provocazioni, o fai domande, o sei, francamente, un po' maleducato; gli altri utenti rispondono ma poi tu sparisci. così si perde ogni spunto per il confronto, sempre che tu lo voglia


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla,quanto scritto solo vale anche per te,sinceramente non leggo tutti i post,anche ora sono venuto alle ultime pagine.
> Pero'come ho detto con Oceansize,se non ti dispiace,dimmi dove sono cosi'li leggo,scusa sinceramente,ciao


Ti prego non farmi fare quote non sono in grado e non c'è bisogno di scusarsi. Ammetto che stavo provocando un pochino.

Ti riassumo: non capisco, non sei obligato a spiegarmelo ovviamente, il rapporto che hai con tua moglie.
Hai l'atteggiamento di uno che comanda sempre, poi tra le righe si legge che non sei libero di uscire una sera con la tua amante o con chi meglio credi. E per di  più sei scioccato da quelli che hanno questa libertà. Io sono scioccata da chi non ce l'ha. Non riuscirei a vivere con una persona che non mi permetta una volta ogni tanto di uscire la sera sola con amici. Ovviamente concedo la stessa libertà.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> vabbè vediamo se funziona :carneval:
> cmq la mia era una provocazione: scrivi speso male, ma secondo me non è solo per la fretta, così ti consigliavo di leggere questo:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2225
> ...


Appena possibile lo leggero',guarda che non faccio apposta,se salto i post e'perche'non li vedo proprio.
Se ''sparisco''e'perche'avendo diversi impegni,non riesco a stare qua'.
Ma la cosa che mi scoccia e'sentirmi dire che sono maleducato;spiace moltissimo nella vita reale e'un mio vanto l'esatto contrario.
Poi francamente quando scusa?Io rispetto tutti,altri con lo fanno,ho avuto uno screzio con Eliade,ti riferisci a quello??Guarda che e'gia'apppianato.
E anche scrivere.......modestamente l'italiano lo conosco bene,purtroppo il tempo di limare le virgole non c'e',e alle volte,dopo me me accorgo.
Ciao e buona serata


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up::up:


Farfalla scusa,il tempo per me e'poco,non riesco davvero a seguirvi,non pensare male,non e'scarso interesse o altro.
Ok?
Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti prego non farmi fare quote non sono in grado e non c'è bisogno di scusarsi. Ammetto che stavo provocando un pochino.
> 
> Ti riassumo: non capisco, non sei obligato a spiegarmelo ovviamente, il rapporto che hai con tua moglie.
> Hai l'atteggiamento di uno che comanda sempre, poi tra le righe si legge che non sei libero di uscire una sera con la tua amante o con chi meglio credi. E per di  più sei scioccato da quelli che hanno questa libertà. Io sono scioccata da chi non ce l'ha. Non riuscirei a vivere con una persona che non mi permetta una volta ogni tanto di uscire la sera sola con amici. Ovviamente concedo la stessa libertà.


Ma cosa dici? eh?
Ma non vedi che è la moglie la comandona?
Lui è solo un discolaccio disobbediente eh?
Lothar è un eroe...
24 anni sulla breccia, 24 anni in trincea...
Insomma...quale comandare?
Ma noi mariti comandiamo?
Ma da quando...
Se con voi mogli ci tocca sempre dire o si, o va bene...
Lothar ha la donna maresciallo...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici? eh?
> Ma non vedi che è la moglie la comandona?
> Lui è solo un discolaccio disobbediente eh?
> Lothar è un eroe...
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te
Il suo modo di porsi però vorrebbe far credere altro
Cercavo solo di farglielo ammettere


----------



## oceansize (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Appena possibile lo leggero',guarda che non faccio apposta,se salto i post e'perche'non li vedo proprio.
> Se ''sparisco''e'perche'avendo diversi impegni,non riesco a stare qua'.
> Ma la cosa che mi scoccia e'sentirmi dire che sono maleducato;spiace moltissimo nella vita reale e'un mio vanto l'esatto contrario.
> *Poi francamente quando scusa?*Io rispetto tutti,altri con lo fanno,ho avuto uno screzio con Eliade,ti riferisci a quello??Guarda che e'gia'apppianato.
> ...


quando? a volte è capitato, soprattutto in risposte a utenti che ti hanno punzecchiato; cmq hai detto di essere impulsivo e forse è dettato da quello. ecco, prima di cliccare "invia risposta" prenditi 5 secondi e rileggiti che sicuramente eviterai altri screzi.

per l'italiano invece io ho la mia idea, tu la tua. poi con calma leggi il thread che ti ho messo sopra così fai un ripasso :mrgreen:
ciao


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici? eh?
> Ma non vedi che è la moglie la comandona?
> Lui è solo un discolaccio disobbediente eh?
> Lothar è un eroe...
> ...


 
Maresciallo????Seeee moltooooo di +


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Maresciallo????Seeee moltooooo di +


Ok...Lothar tu presentamela che arrivo con l'artiglieria pesante...
Ma io almeno me la sono scelta mansueta...
Poi ti dico io come fare...tu tienla a lavorare sulla ditta, tu invece vai in giro a fornitrici e clienti...così hai sempre la scusa per essere in giro no?...
Va ben è una collonella...


----------



## Massimo meridio (9 Marzo 2011)

Non sono sparito eh. Vi leggo, vi leggo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non sono sparito eh. Vi leggo, vi leggo.


Ma come va?
Oggi è mercoledì delle ceneri eh?
:carneval:


----------



## Massimo meridio (9 Marzo 2011)

Va che oggi ci siamo accordati per trovarci a fare attività fisica solamente perchè poi gli impegni di lavoro incombevano. Abbiamo fatto una salita di 4 ore e 1 ora in discesa, sempre di corsa, sulla neve, sotto un sole cocente. Mi sono alquanto ustionato. Poi veloce piatto di pasta e birra, un bacio e via a lavorare io da una parte e lei dall'altra. Insomma una bella giornata faticosa ma rilassante. Una di quelle che mi hanno fatto innamorare di lei. Però come dicevo...ho smesso con parole tipo "amore" e "ti voglio bene", le ho tolte dal vocabolario. E guarda caso ha cominciato lei ad usarle. Donne....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Va che oggi ci siamo accordati per trovarci a fare attività fisica solamente perchè poi gli impegni di lavoro incombevano. Abbiamo fatto una salita di 4 ore e 1 ora in discesa, sempre di corsa, sulla neve, sotto un sole cocente. Mi sono alquanto ustionato. Poi veloce piatto di pasta e birra, un bacio e via a lavorare io da una parte e lei dall'altra. Insomma una bella giornata faticosa ma rilassante. Una di quelle che mi hanno fatto innamorare di lei. Però come dicevo...ho smesso con parole tipo "amore" e "ti voglio bene", le ho tolte dal vocabolario. E guarda caso ha cominciato lei ad usarle. Donne....


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


>


 ecco stavo per dirlo io......! grazie....


----------



## Massimo meridio (9 Marzo 2011)

Volevo solo dire che non le dico più parole "intense". Che poi seva o no intanto non le dico più. Anche perchè ora mi risulta "stonato" finire un sms con un "ciao amore". Meglio un "ciao".


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire che non le dico più parole "intense". Che poi seva o no intanto non le dico più. Anche perchè ora mi risulta "stonato" finire un sms con un "ciao amore". Meglio un "ciao".


 ma perchè invece non provi a sistemare le cose con tua moglie?


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Va che oggi ci siamo accordati per trovarci a fare attività fisica solamente perchè poi gli impegni di lavoro incombevano. Abbiamo fatto una salita di 4 ore e 1 ora in discesa, sempre di corsa, sulla neve, sotto un sole cocente. Mi sono alquanto ustionato. Poi veloce piatto di pasta e birra, un bacio e via a lavorare io da una parte e lei dall'altra. Insomma una bella giornata faticosa ma rilassante. Una di quelle che mi hanno fatto innamorare di lei. Però come dicevo...ho smesso con parole tipo "amore" e "ti voglio bene", le ho tolte dal vocabolario. E guarda caso ha cominciato lei ad usarle. Donne....


Uomini...


----------



## oceansize (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Uomini...


m'hai tolto le parole di bocca...


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè invece non provi a sistemare le cose con tua moglie?


Perché non c'è il desiderio.... mettiamo che tu passi ogni anno da 10 anni le ferie al mare vicino a casa. Ora ti capita di essere alle Maldive.... ti manca quel posticino? Tanto sai che e' li' che ti aspetta e che ci potrai tornare quando vorrai. L'unico modo per capire quanto veramente tieni a quel posto e' rischiare di perderlo.


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché non c'è il desiderio.... mettiamo che tu passi ogni anno da 10 anni le ferie al mare vicino a casa. Ora ti capita di essere alle Maldive.... ti manca quel posticino? Tanto sai che e' li' che ti aspetta e che ci potrai tornare quando vorrai. L'unico modo per capire quanto veramente tieni a quel posto e' rischiare di perderlo.


 Giusto....:up::up: ma secondo me se continua cosi se ne accorgerà troppo tardi


----------



## oceansize (9 Marzo 2011)

sì chiarissima e comprensibile, però sentire discorsi da bimbominkia è troppo


----------



## oceansize (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Giusto....:up::up: ma secondo me se continua cosi se ne accorgerà troppo tardi


si accorgerà di quanto tiene alla moglie e alla famiglia quando sarà col culo per terra fuori casa, o quando l'amante lo scaricherà. da solo non credo che ce la possa fare. ma magari alla moglie sta bene così, che ne sappiamo?


----------



## passante (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché non c'è il desiderio.... mettiamo che tu passi ogni anno da 10 anni le ferie al mare vicino a casa. Ora ti capita di essere alle Maldive.... ti manca quel posticino? Tanto sai che e' li' che ti aspetta e che ci potrai tornare quando vorrai. L'unico modo per capire quanto veramente tieni a quel posto e' rischiare di perderlo.


quale posto dici, le maldive o la spiaggia dietro casa?


----------



## Simy (9 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> si accorgerà di quanto tiene alla moglie e alla famiglia quando sarà col culo per terra fuori casa, o quando l'amante lo scaricherà. da solo non credo che ce la possa fare. ma magari alla moglie sta bene così, che ne sappiamo?


 ah si per cairtà! tutto può essere....ormai non sorprende più nulla


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Uomini...


Donna...
Non generalizzare...
Come ben sai...non tutte le donne hanno il privilegio e l'onore di essere delle sfogacazzi...quella è un'arte di poche!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> sì chiarissima e comprensibile, però sentire discorsi da bimbominkia è troppo


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...anch'io sono bimbominkia...ahahahahaahaha...la minchia si deve abituare...ahahahahahaahah...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire che non le dico più parole "intense". Che poi seva o no intanto non le dico più. Anche perchè ora mi risulta "stonato" finire un sms con un "ciao amore". Meglio un "ciao".


Ma che seghe che ti fai...no?
Ma sai quanto è liberante e liberatorio...poter non misurare le proprie parole?
Toh...per esempio...io le ho scritto oggi...un sms così...che finisce così...ho na voglia che non sai di mandari mail piene di sconcezze...risposta...ah mi riempi il cuore di gioia...

Meridio SVEGLIA...questo è l'amore...
Non un'assurda recita da saga da "amici" con Maria de Filippi...

Ciò Lothar, ne abbiamo qui di Marie de Filippiche eh?


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Giusto....:up::up: ma secondo me se continua cosi se ne accorgerà troppo tardi


Un traditore deve sapere che c'e' sempre il rischio. Strano che la moglie non abbia notato nulla... se ci si innamora il cambiamento c'è. Mi ripeto, forse anche a lei sta bene così. O di fida ciecamente di lui.


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> quale posto dici, le maldive o la spiaggia dietro casa?


Rischiare di perdere la spiaggia dietro casa


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...
> Non generalizzare...
> Come ben sai...non tutte le donne hanno il privilegio e l'onore di essere delle sfogacazzi...quella è un'arte di poche!


Uomini... uomini....  

A volte e' sinonimo di.... bambini


----------



## passante (9 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Rischiare di perdere la spiaggia dietro casa


----------



## Sabina (9 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che seghe che ti fai...no?
> Ma sai quanto è liberante e liberatorio...poter non misurare le proprie parole?
> Toh...per esempio...io le ho scritto oggi...un sms così...che finisce così...ho na voglia che non sai di mandari mail piene di sconcezze...risposta...ah mi riempi il cuore di gioia...
> 
> ...


Chi "esagera" in certi contesti può spaventare l'altro. E ricorda che alcune persone temono maggiormente l'sms pieno di sentimenti che non quello sessualmente spinto.


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ne sono andati, ma mi confiscarono la bottiglia di vino che avevo nel cruscotto...anzi mi dissero che pensavano fossimo due tossicodipendenti...ma sono scene in cui esterno tutta la mia faccia di piombo...


Ti hanno confiscato la bottiglia di vino ma mica te ne hanno offerto un bicchiere poi.....


----------



## Massimo meridio (10 Marzo 2011)

A volte mi chiedo anch'io come faccia mia moglie a non sospettare. E' vero che il tipo di vita che faccio ed il tipo di lavoro mi hanno sempre portato ad essere via giornate intere. O anche 2-3 giorni. Questo a causa di passioni sportive condivive fra amici. Chessç: immaginate un gruppo che fa sub. Si accordano e vanno via 3 giorni a fare immersioni. E magari lo fanno da sempre, da ben prima di sposarsi. Certo è che fossi io al suo posto i dubbi li avrei eccome. L'incredibile è che non vorrei perderla e qui le donnine del forum si incazzeranno ora. E' vero, sono il classico maschio che vorrebbe capra e cavoli e che magari finirà poi a non avere ne l'uno ne l'altro. Maschilista? Certo che sì, ma è più forte di me. Sto tentando di non voler così bene all'altra, di allontanarla un pò dalla mia testa. Se riesco ad allontanarla dalla testa poi forse lo farò anche con il corpo.  Ma mi accorgo che fatico molto: gli piace lo sport come a me. Gli piace mangiare e bere bene. Gli piace scopare come a me. E' simpatica. Poi ci sono le note negative: ne ha passati molti, è più vecchia di mia moglie di 10 anni e 8 più di me, è capace di farmi ingelosire. E' troppo scaltra per un tontolone come me.


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo anch'io come faccia mia moglie a non sospettare. E' vero che il tipo di vita che faccio ed il tipo di lavoro mi hanno sempre portato ad essere via giornate intere. O anche 2-3 giorni. Questo a causa di passioni sportive condivive fra amici. Chessç: immaginate un gruppo che fa sub. Si accordano e vanno via 3 giorni a fare immersioni. E magari lo fanno da sempre, da ben prima di sposarsi. Certo è che fossi io al suo posto i dubbi li avrei eccome. *L'incredibile è che non vorrei perderla e qui le donnine del forum si incazzeranno ora. E' vero, sono il classico maschio che vorrebbe capra e cavoli e che magari finirà poi a non avere ne l'uno ne l'altro. Maschilista? Certo che sì, ma è più forte di me.* Sto tentando di non voler così bene all'altra, di allontanarla un pò dalla mia testa. Se riesco ad allontanarla dalla testa poi forse lo farò anche con il corpo. Ma mi accorgo che fatico molto: gli piace lo sport come a me. Gli piace mangiare e bere bene. Gli piace scopare come a me. E' simpatica. Poi ci sono le note negative: *ne ha passati molti, è più vecchia di mia moglie di 10 anni e 8 più di me, è capace di farmi ingelosire. E' troppo scaltra per un tontolone come me*.


 L'hai detto da solo per fortuna...cosi non ti incazzi tu se te lo diciamo noi.......:incazzato:

....per le note negative....mi pare che siano abbastanza negative da farti ragionare....ma mi pare che te non voglia farlo....:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perché non c'è il desiderio.... mettiamo che tu passi ogni anno da 10 anni le ferie al mare vicino a casa. Ora ti capita di essere alle Maldive.... ti manca quel posticino? *Tanto sai che e' li' che ti aspetta e che ci potrai tornare quando vorrai.* L'unico modo per capire quanto veramente tieni a quel posto e' rischiare di perderlo.


 
sabi, premesso che l'altra più che le maldive è rimini , il grassetto è un'errore di percezione
la frase successiva invece è molto vera
ma deve prima capire che il grassetto è un errore


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> A volte mi chiedo anch'io come faccia mia moglie a non sospettare. E' vero che il tipo di vita che faccio ed il tipo di lavoro mi hanno sempre portato ad essere via giornate intere. O anche 2-3 giorni. Questo a causa di passioni sportive condivive fra amici. Chessç: immaginate un gruppo che fa sub. Si accordano e vanno via 3 giorni a fare immersioni. E magari lo fanno da sempre, da ben prima di sposarsi. Certo è che fossi io al suo posto i dubbi li avrei eccome. L'incredibile è che non vorrei perderla e qui le donnine del forum si incazzeranno ora. E' vero, sono il classico maschio che vorrebbe capra e cavoli e che magari finirà poi a non avere ne l'uno ne l'altro. Maschilista? Certo che sì, ma è più forte di me. Sto tentando di non voler così bene all'altra, di allontanarla un pò dalla mia testa. Se riesco ad allontanarla dalla testa poi forse lo farò anche con il corpo. Ma mi accorgo che fatico molto: gli piace lo sport come a me. Gli piace mangiare e bere bene. Gli piace scopare come a me. E' simpatica. Poi ci sono le note negative: ne ha passati molti, è più vecchia di mia moglie di 10 anni e 8 più di me, è capace di farmi ingelosire. E' troppo scaltra per un tontolone come me.


ma non è che pensi che se tradisci tua moglie è colpa di questa donna vero?
perchè il problema sei tu
se troncherai con lei avrai comunque da trovartene un'altra 
e anche lei dovrà essere ben navigata
perchè, da quel che dici, non sembri esser tu il motore del sesso in nessuna delle coppie di cui fai parte

non mi convince affatto il discorso su tua moglie che non ama il sesso perchè è molto religiosa
semmai si può dire che essendo molto religiosa è arrivata vergine al matrimonio e l'ha poi fatto solo con te
magari ha i suoi tabù indotti
ma tu avresti potuto inebriarla al sesso
e non hai saputo o voluto farlo
ti trovi meglio a farlo con donne che, per passione propria e conseguente esercizio diversificato, non hanno bisogno ad essere introdotte alle gioie del sesso
magari ha bisogno di preliminari più lunghi (troppa fatica?) o diversi
magari le manca l'esperienza di farlo in macchina o con la gonna in bocca
ma tu vuoi la moglie timorata a casa
non sia mai scoprisse che il sesso le piace, potrebbe anche capire che non sei tu l'uomo con cui le piace


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un traditore deve sapere che c'e' sempre il rischio. Strano che la moglie non abbia notato nulla... se ci si innamora il cambiamento c'è. Mi ripeto, forse anche a lei sta bene così. O di fida ciecamente di lui.


La moglie fa finta di non vedere...no?
Intanto dice le orazion


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Uomini... uomini....
> 
> A volte e' sinonimo di.... bambini


Si....e per giunta molto capricciosi e fetenti...
Ma ti piacciamo no?
Bau bau disse il cane
Miao miao fece il gatto...:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si....e per giunta molto capricciosi e fetenti...
> Ma ti piacciamo no?
> Bau bau disse il cane
> Miao miao fece il gatto...:carneval:


Ma il coccodrillo come fa
non c'è nessuno che lo sa 

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma il coccodrillo come fa
> non c'è nessuno che lo sa
> 
> :mrgreen:


Rechiem eternam
dai dai dai 
domine
con la lussia e la perpetua
crepè in santa pace amen.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *La moglie fa finta di non vedere...no*?
> Intanto dice le orazion


 è un classico: la moglie è la grande ipocrita, falsa vigliacca, pavida:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un classico: la moglie è la grande ipocrita, falsa vigliacca, pavida:mrgreen:


Acqua cheta rompe i ponti
Un muto ha fatto morir matto un sordo
Una moglie, non mi cucchi, vede tutto e sente tutto.

Ma Meridio è uno sciocco.
Può tenersi la moglie come cuoca e governante, 
e tenersi l'amante come quella che soddisfa i suoi bisogni.

Cosa casso vuole di più...
Ah la compagna...

La moglie è la moglie.
Chiedi a Lothar!


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Acqua cheta rompe i ponti
> Un muto ha fatto morir matto un sordo
> Una moglie, non mi cucchi, vede tutto e sente tutto.
> 
> ...


ma sai che _impagini _come amoremio?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Acqua cheta rompe i ponti
> Un muto ha fatto morir matto un sordo
> Una moglie, non mi cucchi, vede tutto e sente tutto.
> 
> ...


 
Scusa Conte ma Lothar non mi sembra il giusto esempio
Lui è schiavo della moglie e probabilmente è così frustrato che cerca fuori un minimo di diversivo


----------



## Tubarao (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che _impagini _come amoremio?


Vero ? Anche io ho fatto caso alla stessa cosa. :mrgreen:

Minerva, li abbiamo sgamati, adesso dobbiamo solo stabilire chi è il clone di chi :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero ? Anche io ho fatto caso alla stessa cosa. :mrgreen:
> 
> Minerva, li abbiamo sgamati, adesso dobbiamo solo stabilire chi è il clone di chi :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl:urge controllo ip


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero ? Anche io ho fatto caso alla stessa cosa. :mrgreen:
> 
> Minerva, li abbiamo sgamati, adesso dobbiamo solo stabilire chi è il clone di chi :rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:urge controllo ip


 
Secondo me vi state mettendo nei guai.....aspettate che uno dei due legga




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che _impagini _come amoremio?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero ? Anche io ho fatto caso alla stessa cosa. :mrgreen:
> 
> Minerva, li abbiamo sgamati, adesso dobbiamo solo stabilire chi è il clone di chi :rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:urge controllo ip


mi duole molto

io impagino così da quando ho cominciato a scrivere
(e la sua precedente personificazione virtuale nota è arrivata dopo)

il parallelo con quello mi disturba assai
non a caso è l'unico utente che ho mai messo in ignore

che ribrezzo

non è colpa vostra se quel fasullo copia
ma avreste potuto glissare


----------



## Sabina (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:urge controllo ip


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Conte ma Lothar non mi sembra il giusto esempio
> Lui è schiavo della moglie e probabilmente è così frustrato che cerca fuori un minimo di diversivo


E soprattutto è inoffensivo e buono come un pezzo di pane...
Non è come me, che dico...buona buona...tranquilla, fidati non ti faccio nulla...buona...buona...e quando sei a portata...spalanco le fauci...
Io sono un libertino...lui un liberto!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi duole molto
> 
> io impagino così da quando ho cominciato a scrivere
> (e la sua precedente personificazione virtuale nota è arrivata dopo)
> ...


E che dire che siamo tutti e due utenti OGM?
Magari mi metto utente bimbominkia...
Oppure utente Chukie...la bambola assassina....
Osa piccola, osa...dai vieni al raduno...e vediamo chi dei due riesce a sostenere lo sguardo dell'altro no?

Mi hai messo in ignore?
Scelta tua...mica te l'ho ordinato io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi duole molto
> 
> io impagino così da quando ho cominciato a scrivere
> (e la sua precedente personificazione virtuale nota è arrivata dopo)
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl: io lo leggo e non gli rispondo  l'ho detto e lo ripeto: Voglio che muoia di morte naturale  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: io lo leggo e non gli rispondo  l'ho detto e lo ripeto: Voglio che *muoia di morte naturale*
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me non interessa

premesso che lo ritengo un concentrato di panzane autoincensanti,
quindi sonstanzialmente inesistente nella forma in cui si presenta,
ove esistesse
sarebbe ai miei occhi assolutamente consimile a lothar
come a molti sedicenti galletti afflitti da machismo di fantasia di cui purtroppo il mio ambiente lavorativo pullula

pena e ribrezzo sono quindi secondarie rispetto al fastidio che mi suscita questa patetica manifestazione fine a sè stessa

ricordi la mia battuta sul destino del gallo (da qualcuno inteso nel senso di vocazione del maschio alla conquista di più femmine) che si confonde col futuro del pollo?
il pollo finisce cotto a puntino, masticato e ..... espluso
io salto a piè pari le prime due 
e decido di espellerlo ... non cagandolo :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me non interessa
> 
> premesso che lo ritengo un concentrato di panzane autoincensanti,
> quindi sonstanzialmente inesistente nella forma in cui si presenta,
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bella filosofia :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

*ancora con la storia della paura*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E che dire che siamo tutti e due utenti OGM?
> Magari mi metto utente bimbominkia...
> Oppure utente Chukie...la bambola assassina....
> Osa piccola, osa...dai vieni al raduno...e vediamo chi dei due riesce a sostenere lo sguardo dell'altro no?
> ...


più che altro io avrei difficoltà a trovarti con lo sguardo...dovrei abbassarlo


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro io avrei difficoltà a trovarti con lo sguardo...*dovrei abbassarlo*


QUANTO SEI ALTA? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> QUANTO SEI ALTA? :mrgreen:


1,73 che non è molto ma amo il tacco12:lipstick:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> 1,73 che non è molto ma amo i tacchi 12:lipstick:


Come sei messa con la schiena?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come sei messa con la schiena?


molto bene, grazie


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto bene, grazie


Allora puoi piegarti senza problemi a trovare ed osservare lo sguardo :up:  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è che pensi che se tradisci tua moglie è colpa di questa donna vero?
> *perchè il problema sei tu*
> *se troncherai con lei avrai comunque da trovartene un'altra *
> e anche lei dovrà essere ben navigata
> ...


 ecco qualcuno che ha fatto un analisi reale della situazione. Specialmente su quel che riguarda il sesso con la moglie. E' stato tutto così...dalla prima all'ultima parola che hai scritto. Solo una cosa non è vera: con l'altra il motore del sesso lo siamo entrambi. Anche lei non fa altro che ripetermi i miei ehm...meriti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> ecco qualcuno che ha fatto un analisi reale della situazione. Specialmente su quel che riguarda il sesso con la moglie. E' stato tutto così...dalla prima all'ultima parola che hai scritto. Solo una cosa non è vera: con l'altra il motore del sesso lo siamo entrambi. Anche lei non fa altro che ripetermi i miei ehm...meriti?


Cioè?

E' vero che i preliminari lunghi ti costano fatica?
E' vero che vuoi la moglie timorata a casa?
E' vero che non vuoi farle scoprire le gioie del sesso perché preferisci farlo con chi è già rodato?


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Cioè?
> 
> E' vero che i preliminari lunghi ti costano fatica?
> E' vero che vuoi la moglie timorata a casa?
> E' vero che non vuoi farle scoprire le gioie del sesso perché preferisci farlo con chi è già rodato?


Un tantino egoista, o no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un tantino egoista, o no? :mrgreen:


 nooooooo ma che dici? chi lui???? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nooooooo ma che dici? chi lui???? :rotfl::rotfl:



Hai ragione  sono una malpensante  :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro io avrei difficoltà a trovarti con lo sguardo...dovrei abbassarlo


scusa minerva 
sto per abusare di te
solo perchè hai quotato il retard storico del forum

non ho mai sentito l'esigenza di cambiare il mio nome utente
quello che esce è quello preimpostato dal forum
che esca una cazzata non può essere imputato a me 
e me ne frego

piccola lo dici a tua sorella, se ha il tuo stesso problema (e non mi riferisco all'altezza)

come dicevo in altro post, gente simile a come ti presenti (non proprio uguale perchè nel mondo reale capita che si vergognino a palesarsi del tutto) la schifo tutti i giorni 
figuriamoci se mi trovo ulteriori occasioni per incontrarne

il forum è un mondo virtuale e per me tale resta
quando ho avuto piacere di incontrare qualche utente è stato perchè li trovavo interessanti non certo per stupide gare a chi sostiene lo sguardo
e comunque il mio non arriva così in basso (e anche in questo caso non ne faccio una questione fisica, cosa che troverei di cattivo gusto)
quindi "magna tranquillo"

quando ancora ti leggevo ti vantavi di qualcosa che aveva a che fare con i maiali (regno dei maiali o qualcosa del genere)
per me il maiale nasce nel cellophane e muore espulso
non ci vado a bere qualcosa

non mi interessi
non mi diverti
quando ancora credevo a qualcosa di ciò che dicevi mi facevi pena
poi i tuoi sproloqui e la volgarità del tuo atteggiarti mi hanno procurato solo fastidio
è la massima considerazione che posso darti e per te potrebbe essere già un onore

è chiaro che non mi hai "ordinato" di metterti in ignore
ci mancherebbe
non solo i tuoi "ordini" te li puoi mettere dove sai
ma ti muovi sul forum come se non avessi altro palcoscenico al mondo: non ti saresti privato nemmeno del più ostico spettatore

comunque sai da un pezzo che sei in ignore e pare che ti dia fastidio assai
tant'è vero che reiteratamente leggo nei quote altrui che ti rivolgi a me
e continui a darmi i tuoi rubini o smeraldi o che so io
ma mi rimbalzano quelli, come mi rimbalzi tu


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> ........
> con l'altra il motore del sesso lo siamo entrambi. Anche lei non fa altro che ripetermi i miei ehm...meriti?


massimo, perdonami
sono certa che se tu vuoi puoi essere il motore del sesso
ma ...

l'altra è l'amante 
tra amanti entrano componeneti che galvanizzano l'erotismo
tra queste, la trasgressione, la clandestinità, il rischio di essere scoperti

per di più, è l'amante di un uomo più giovane e nel pieno vigore
entra in gioco anche il fatto che, trovandosene un altro, magari sarebbe un coetaneo, magari sarebbe più grande
facilmente non avrebbe lo stesso vigore

è molto bello trovarsi in sintonia senza doversi sforzare
ma la sintonia si può trovare
tu cosa hai fatto realmente per trovare una sintonia erotica con tua moglie?
quanto hai ascoltato i segnali, magari timidi, su ciò che le poteva piacere?
quanto invece hai, magari involontariamente, impostato il sesso su ciò che poteva piacere a te? 
quanto hai esplorato possibilità alternative (con lei)?
quanto gli hai aperto il cuore sul fatto che ti piacerebbe che godesse di te?
che saresti pronto a fare qualunque cosa per questo traguardo?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa minerva
> sto per abusare di te
> solo perchè hai quotato il retard storico del forum
> 
> ...


 è vero: terribile:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero: terribile:mrgreen:


che str.... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

io pensavo che neanche tu ti riferissi a quello


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che str.... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> io pensavo che neanche tu ti riferissi a quello


 no, no..una caduta di stile


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa minerva
> sto per abusare di te
> solo perchè hai quotato il retard storico del forum
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> *è vero: terribile*:mrgreen:



Care signore :mrgreen: ognuno usa il "gusto" di occorrenza   ... mica si puo' parla in cinese con un arabo :mrgreen: ... io mi adeguo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, no..una caduta di stile



SE, Se se :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> .............
> con l'altra il motore del sesso lo siamo entrambi. Anche lei *non fa altro che *ripetermi i miei ehm...meriti?


massimo scusa ancora ma ho dimenticato una cosa

trovi normale che lei, a 48 anni, senta l'esigenza di esplicitare reiteratamente  l'apprezzamento per le tue doti amatorie?
a me pare un po' assurdo
e mi fa venire brutti pensieri sulle sue reali intenzioni


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Io l'ho ammetto di avere un brutto carattere, con un grosso difetto  ,  la spontaneita'  ... non metto il vestitino per le feste, vesto sempre alla stessa maniera ... in ordine con me stessa e, non c'e' bisogno di scartare la confezione per vedere e capire chi sono, sono chiara e trasparente come l'acqua alla sorgente  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Care signore :mrgreen: ognuno usa il "gusto" di occorrenza  ... mica si puo' parla in cinese con un arabo :mrgreen: ... io mi adeguo :rotfl::rotfl:


ma perchè appuntarsi sul fisico (che non è mica una colpa)
quando il problema son ben altre bassezze (in cui si crogiola e di cui si fa vanto)
esempio: se berl ti invita a pranzo, non ci vai perchè è basso o perchè come persona ti fa schifo
chissenefrega se è basso, manco me ne accorgo
ma che mi fa schifo come persona me ne accorgo benissimo


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè appuntarsi sul fisico (che non è mica una colpa)
> quando il problema son ben altre bassezze (in cui si crogiola e di cui si fa vanto)
> esempio: se berl ti invita a pranzo, non ci vai perchè è basso o perchè come persona ti fa schifo
> chissenefrega se è basso, manco me ne accorgo
> ma che mi fa schifo come persona me ne accorgo benissimo


E' il suo tallone d'Achille, lo stesso vale anche mister B.

Lo schifo per entrambi poi, e' uguale :bleah: bugiardi, doppigiochista ed ipocriti in egual misura :bleah: :bleah: .


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè appuntarsi sul fisico (che non è mica una colpa)
> quando il problema son ben altre bassezze (in cui si crogiola e di cui si fa vanto)
> esempio: se berl ti invita a pranzo, non ci vai perchè è basso o perchè come persona ti fa schifo
> chissenefrega se è basso, manco me ne accorgo
> ma che mi fa schifo come persona me ne accorgo benissimo


volavo molto più basso, scherzando .
personalmente non vado ai raduni perché se avessi davvero tempo in più lo dedicherei ad altro
e questo da sempre ; per me il forum è un simpatico passatempo , una bella abitudine e dei partecipanti mi basta quello che leggo .
non ho vere chiusure per nessuno o grandi entusiasmi da soddisfare.
sicché
comun que la pensiate...questa era solo l'anteprima:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè appuntarsi sul fisico (che non è mica una colpa)
> quando il problema son ben altre bassezze (in cui si crogiola e di cui si fa vanto)
> esempio: se berl ti invita a pranzo, non ci vai perchè è basso o perchè come persona ti fa schifo
> chissenefrega se è basso, manco me ne accorgo
> ma che mi fa schifo come persona me ne accorgo benissimo



*COMUNQUE:

*Io volevo complimentarmi con te per il tuo intervento/post:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122021&postcount=696

Per ME questo E' parlare chiaro, alla mia maniera.

Ci tenevo a fartelo sapere.

:up:
















PS: *Sono  partigiano, perciò odio chi non parteggia, odio gli indifferenti.*
(A. Gramsci)​


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *COMUNQUE:*​
> 
> Io volevo complimentarmi con te per il tuo intervento/post:​
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122021&postcount=696​
> ...


io avrei evitato volentieri ad abbassarmi a rispondere
ma lui si rivolge a me nei suoi post
si mette un nome utente che ricorda quello che il sistema attribuisce a me (io manco me n'ero accorta ma tant'è)
ora impagina pure in modo simile al mio

cheduepalle

si direbbe ossessionato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non è che pensi che se tradisci tua moglie è colpa di questa donna vero?
> perchè il problema sei tu
> se troncherai con lei avrai comunque da trovartene un'altra
> e anche lei dovrà essere ben navigata
> ...


Non posso più pigiarti.

SANTA SUBITO


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non posso più pigiarti.
> 
> SANTA SUBITO


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> ecco qualcuno che ha fatto un analisi reale della situazione. Specialmente su quel che riguarda il sesso con la moglie. E' stato tutto così...dalla prima all'ultima parola che hai scritto. Solo una cosa non è vera: con l'altra il motore del sesso lo siamo entrambi. *Anche lei non fa altro che ripetermi i miei ehm...meriti?*


 
Non si può leggere. Basta, mi ritiro:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si può leggere. Basta, mi ritiro:mexican:


 non puoi: c'è la penale


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si può leggere. Basta, mi ritiro:mexican:


no, non vale :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi: c'è la penale


 
Ma per commentare mi toccherebbe fare il copia-incolla di Amoremio.......

.......già le devo il copyright per l'embolo 
+ la penale per lo scopiazzamento
+ il mutuo
= vado sul lastrico. :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per commentare mi toccherebbe fare il copia-incolla di Amoremio.......
> 
> .......già le devo il copyright per l'embolo
> + la penale per lo scopiazzamento
> ...


 povera ma bella:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> no, non vale :mrgreen:


 
vabbè, dai....visto che  me lo chiedi tu.... resisto  :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> povera ma bella:singleeye:


 
+ tengo un amichetto che mi chiede la Ducati come regalo di compleanno 




...ok, lo scarico:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per commentare mi toccherebbe fare il copia-incolla di Amoremio.......
> 
> .......già le devo il copyright per l'embolo
> + la penale per lo scopiazzamento
> ...


ti abbuono copyright ed eventuali penali
ma mi piacerebbe conoscere il tuo esplicito parere su questo




Massimo meridio ha detto:


> .........
> una cosa non è vera: con l'altra il motore del sesso lo siamo entrambi. Anche *lei non fa altro che ripetermi i miei ehm...meriti*?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

Buona sera ragazze...avete trovato un'altro bersaglio vedo...
Massimo pero'le cerchi scusa..l'amante che ti fa'i complimenti perche'scopi bene...mah.....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerche' a 38 anni c'e'chi scopa male???
Mi spiace ma debbo concordare,solo in questo,con le maestre di vita,ogni tanto ci azzeccano,e'raro pero'succede.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buona sera ragazze...avete trovato un'altro bersaglio vedo...
> Massimo pero'le cerchi scusa..l'amante che ti fa'i complimenti perche'scopi bene...mah.....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*perche' a 38 anni c'e'chi scopa male???*
> Mi spiace ma debbo concordare,solo in questo,con le maestre di vita,ogni tanto ci azzeccano,e'raro pero'succede.



Sì


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buona sera ragazze...avete trovato un'altro bersaglio vedo...
> Massimo pero'le cerchi scusa..l'amante che ti fa'i complimenti perche'scopi bene...mah.....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflerche' a 38 anni c'e'chi scopa male???
> Mi spiace ma debbo concordare,solo in questo,con le maestre di vita,ogni tanto ci azzeccano,e'raro pero'succede.


 ma hai portato i compiti?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma hai portato i compiti?


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì


assolutamente


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

che poi cosa vuol dire fare l'amore male o bene ?
le tecniche non c'entrano nulla: un uomo può pure essere il più esperto e non soddisare una donna se non ha quello che lei vorrebbe ricevere a livello emozionale
e viceversa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *che poi cosa vuol dire fare l'amore male o bene ?*
> le tecniche non c'entrano nulla: un uomo può pure essere il più esperto e non soddisare una donna se non ha quello che lei vorrebbe ricevere a livello emozionale
> e viceversa


 il martello pneumatico 

quello è male, per me

(l'ho già detto, lo so)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti abbuono copyright ed eventuali penali
> ma mi piacerebbe conoscere il tuo esplicito parere su questo


Innanzitutto devo retificare una mia affermazione di qualche giorno fa, in quanto lo svelamento progressivo di questa donna da parte di Massimo
mi induce a pensare che io potrei somigliarle solo di striscio e non certo sull'abuso di sms e di affermazioni ambigue.

In seconda istanza, per entrare nello specifico, direi che lei sa benissimo dove far leva per averlo sempre a disposizione, anche se trovo alquanto penosi ( è una mia opinione) i commenti sulle prestazioni e le doti altrui.
Soprattutto a un' età in cui certi concetti dovrebbero essere ormai focalizzati.

Ma non solo per una questione di forma o di buona educazione.

Non esistono scale di misura della prestanza sessuale
Non esistono donne fredde o donne calde, uomini più o meno in grado di far godere. Tutto è legato alla situazione, all'intesa, al grado di affiatamento di una coppia  (intesa come due individui che si rapportano in una qualche forma) alla voglia, alla proiezione mentale che ognuno mette in atto.

Ok, sono stata prolissa, ma volevo far bella figura con le maestre:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> il martello pneumatico
> 
> quello è male, per me
> 
> (l'ho già detto, lo so)


Ma può pure essere bene, se è quello che ti serve in quel momento.

Poi alla lunga stanca, of course...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi cosa vuol dire fare l'amore male o bene ?
> le tecniche non c'entrano nulla: un uomo può pure essere il più esperto e non soddisare una donna se non ha quello che lei vorrebbe ricevere a livello emozionale
> e viceversa


 Ho sentito  persone raccontare che'' di solito al sabato sera,al buio o quasi,mezzi vestiti,due botte e via,senza preliminari,''
e alla fine''ti e'piaciuto amore??'' ''cavolo,fantastico.....ehhhh''
Questo Minerva e'fare l'amore male.
Invece lunghissimi preliminari e tutto il contrario di quanto sopra,e'farlo bene,...ehm ehm voglio sentirmi dire bravo Lothar..stavolta ...
Pero'e 'come diceva il tipo a''Quelli della notte''(vi ricordate che spasso Arbore e Frassica??),che e'molto meglio sposare una donna bella e ricca,piuttosto che brutta e povera...banalita',ho scoperto:rotfl::rotfl: l'acqua calda


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Innanzitutto devo retificare una mia affermazione di qualche giorno fa, in quanto lo svelamento progressivo di questa donna da parte di Massimo
> mi induce a pensare che io potrei somigliarle solo di striscio e non certo sull'abuso di sms e di affermazioni ambigue.
> 
> In seconda istanza, per entrare nello specifico, direi che lei sa benissimo dove far leva per averlo sempre a disposizione, anche se trovo alquanto penosi ( è una mia opinione) i commenti sulle prestazioni e le doti altrui.
> ...


Oh Chiara ti mando la fattura,sono come la Siae sai,devi pagare i diritti d'autore.....sulle maestre di vita


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho sentito  persone raccontare che'' di solito al sabato sera,al buio o quasi,mezzi vestiti,due botte e via,senza preliminari,''
> e alla fine''ti e'piaciuto amore??'' ''cavolo,fantastico.....ehhhh''
> Questo Minerva e'fare l'amore male.
> Invece lunghissimi preliminari e tutto il contrario di quanto sopra,e'farlo bene,...ehm ehm voglio sentirmi dire bravo Lothar..stavolta ...
> Pero'e 'come diceva il tipo a''Quelli della notte''(vi ricordate che spasso Arbore e Frassica??),che e'molto meglio sposare una donna bella e ricca,piuttosto che brutta e povera...banalita',ho scoperto:rotfl::rotfl: l'acqua calda


ma chi è che chiede "ti è piaciuto amore?"???

davvero esistono queste persone???


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi cosa vuol dire fare l'amore male o bene ?
> le tecniche non c'entrano nulla


ma no, che tecniche. però.. va bè, insomma, dai. non sempre ci si trova bene. e non ne farei una questione di età, decisamente.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Innanzitutto devo retificare una mia affermazione di qualche giorno fa, in quanto lo svelamento progressivo di questa donna da parte di Massimo
> mi induce a pensare che io potrei somigliarle solo di striscio e non certo sull'abuso di sms e di affermazioni ambigue.
> 
> In seconda istanza, per entrare nello specifico, direi che* lei sa benissimo dove far leva per averlo sempre a disposizione, anche se trovo alquanto penosi ( è una mia opinione) i commenti sulle prestazioni e le doti altrui.*
> ...


 
:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:

110
lode
bacio accademico
e un frullatore ad immersione col logo del forum :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
> 
> 110
> lode
> ...


spiace ma la lode non si può dare per via di  una t latitante  
*Innanzitutto devo retificare una mia affermazione di qualche giorno fa, in quanto lo svelamento progressivo di questa donna da parte di Massimo*


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma la lode non si può dare per via di una effe latitante.


 
sticazzi

il merito e l'impegno prevalgono sul refuso di battitura


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma chi è che chiede "ti è piaciuto amore?"???
> 
> davvero esistono queste persone???


mica parlo di me....ho un po'estremizzato ma e'cosi'


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sticazzi
> 
> il merito e l'impegno prevalgono sul refuso di battitura


che poi non era effe ma ti 

sono confusa . mi ritiro per deliberare


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, che tecniche. però.. va bè, insomma, dai. non sempre ci si trova bene. e non ne farei una questione di età, decisamente.


Saro'di parte,ma meglio ora di 10 anni fa',va bene fumavo e tanto,pero'credo che la qualita',con gli anni,migliori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho sentito persone raccontare che'' di solito al sabato sera,al buio o quasi,mezzi vestiti,*due botte e via,senza preliminari,*''
> e alla fine'*'ti e'piaciuto amore??'' ''cavolo,fantastico.....*ehhhh''
> Questo Minerva e'fare l'amore male.
> Invece lunghissimi preliminari e tutto il contrario di quanto sopra,e'farlo bene,...ehm ehm voglio sentirmi dire bravo Lothar..stavolta ...
> Pero'e 'come diceva il tipo a''Quelli della notte''(vi ricordate che spasso Arbore e Frassica??),che e'molto meglio sposare una donna bella e ricca,piuttosto che brutta e povera...banalita',ho scoperto:rotfl::rotfl: l'acqua calda


Al netto dei commenti, orribili in ogni caso: 
perchè,qualche volta, un approccio del genere non dovrebbe andare bene?
Al mattino, sul divano, prima di andare in ufficio...

Basta che non diventi l'unica modalità.

 sorvoliamo sul resto....:condom:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
> 
> 110
> lode
> ...


si può fare cambio con lo spremiagrumi? :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi non era effe ma ti
> 
> sono confusa . *mi ritiro* per deliberare


 
penale


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2011)

miiiii





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> penale


 miiiii mi son scavata la fossa da sola:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii
> miiiii mi son scavata la fossa da sola:unhappy:


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Al netto dei commenti, orribili in ogni caso:
> perchè,qualche volta, un approccio del genere non dovrebbe andare bene?
> Al mattino, sul divano, prima di andare in ufficio...
> 
> ...


quoto

anche la sveltina di tanto in tanto ha il suo bel perchè
e anche la macchina
la camporella
.... 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si può fare cambio con lo spremiagrumi? :mexican:


in considerazione di quanto sopra
e a seguito di richiesta del candidato
preso atto che il valore del premio richiesto è inferiore a quello originariamente conferito

l'autonominato presidente della commissione d'esame
DELIBERA
è autorizzata la sostituzione del frullatore ad immersione con lo spremiagrumi, ma che non diventi un'abitudine​


----------



## passante (10 Marzo 2011)

:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Al netto dei commenti, orribili in ogni caso:
> perchè,qualche volta, un approccio del genere non dovrebbe andare bene?
> *Al mattino, sul divano, prima di andare in ufficio...*
> 
> ...



in una vita precedente... forse...


adesso al mattino io sono così:

"sveglia sveglia sveglia beep beep beep sveglia sveglia alzatevi da su siete ancora a letto alzatevi lavatevi vestitevi fate colazione finite il latte dai lavatevi i denti mettetevi la felpa mettetevi le scarpe mettetevi la giacca dov'è lo zaino??? beep beep è tardi è tardi è tardi dove sono le chiavi??? chiama l'ascensore porca beeeeeeeeeeeppppppppp!!!!" ecc. ecc. ecc.

ma per chi non ha figli forse è ancora possibile


(io poi mi accontenterei anche del noiosissimo letto...)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> in una vita precedente... forse...
> 
> 
> adesso al mattino io sono così:
> ...


 
La figlia esce alle 7.50 (scuola a 50 mt)
Io vado per le nove.
Mio marito al mattino non lavora.

Si alza perchè sente profumo di caffè......(è l'esca )


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> anche la sveltina di tanto in tanto ha il suo bel perchè
> e anche la macchina
> ...


:carneval:  domani spremuta per tutti


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La figlia esce alle 7.50 (scuola a 50 mt)
> Io vado per le nove.
> Mio marito al mattino non lavora.
> 
> Si alza perchè sente profumo di caffè......(è l'esca )


i figli escono intorno alle 7,30 (se non serve accompagnarli)
mio marito a volte può far tardi
io pure


----------



## oceansize (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, sono stata prolissa, ma volevo far bella figura con le maestre:carneval:


secchiona!!! :carneval: 
il frullatore serve a me!!! ci devo fare una ricetta col topinambur scoperto da poco, fantastico!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La figlia esce alle 7.50 (scuola a 50 mt)
> Io vado per le nove.
> Mio marito al mattino non lavora.
> 
> Si alza perchè sente profumo di caffè......(è l'esca )





Amoremio ha detto:


> i figli escono intorno alle 7,30 (se non serve accompagnarli)
> mio marito a volte può far tardi
> io pure




io li devo accompagnare

e comunque ho idea che non cambierebbe molto la situazione


----------



## Massimo meridio (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> massimo, perdonami
> sono certa che se tu vuoi puoi essere il motore del sesso
> ma ...
> 
> ...


Amoremio, hai ragione. Non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò che metti sul piatto. Lei è sempre stata timida nel momento ed io so di non aver mai provato a cercare di capire cosa le piaceva, i suoi punti deboli, il suo piacere. Me ne vergogno. Sì, me ne vergogno proprio. Ho trovato più comodo cercare qualcun altra che soddisfasse i miei desideri. Oh...io qui sono sincero. Almeno qui!


----------



## Massimo meridio (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> massimo scusa ancora ma ho dimenticato una cosa
> 
> trovi normale che lei, a 48 anni, senta l'esigenza di esplicitare reiteratamente l'apprezzamento per le tue doti amatorie?
> a me pare un po' assurdo
> e mi fa venire brutti pensieri sulle sue reali intenzioni


Non lo so. Non è che lo dica spesso ma ogni tanto se ne esce con frasi apprezzatorie sulle mie capacità amatorie. Dice che non ha mai visto uno come me (non lo dico per vantarmi, chemmefrega???). Che poi questo possa far pensare che sia il solo suo interesse nei miei confronti...non lo so.


----------



## Massimo meridio (10 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si può leggere. Basta, mi ritiro:mexican:


Va bene. Io non faccio altro che scrivere le cose come stanno. Magari parlo a modo mio e questo può risultare antipatico, ma non dico cose inventate. Sarò fastidioso ma sincero e senza secondi fini.


----------



## oceansize (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non è che lo dica spesso ma ogni tanto se ne esce con frasi apprezzatorie sulle mie capacità amatorie. Dice che non ha mai visto uno come me (non lo dico per vantarmi, chemmefrega???). Che poi questo possa far pensare che sia il solo suo interesse nei miei confronti...non lo so.


secondo me questo dice semplicemente che lei ti dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire, quello che le serve per tenerti legato a sé.

le ha mai chiesto se sarebbe disposta a lasciare la famiglia?
e tu saresti disposto a lasciare la tua?


----------



## Massimo meridio (10 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> secondo me questo dice semplicemente che lei ti dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire, quello che le serve per tenerti legato a sé.
> 
> le ha mai chiesto se sarebbe disposta a lasciare la famiglia?
> e tu saresti disposto a lasciare la tua?


Lei è in crisi con il marito (il quale ha a sua volta un amante) e ultimamente se ne esce con la storia di voler lasciarlo e di voler andare a vivere da sola.  Sul fatto che dica apprezzamenti amorosi per tenermi legato a lei potrebbe anche essere. Ma...posso essere terra terra? Su questo non credo finga. E questo lo so io.


----------



## oceansize (10 Marzo 2011)

e questa cosa come l'hai presa? se lei lo lasciasse tu lasceresti tua moglie per stare con lei?

poi qui si cerca di far vedere gli aspetti  di una storia da fuori e da fuori appare questo perlopiù. sono sicura che a te non sembra, ma è buono che tu ci pensi 

ah poi non intendevo solo per gli apprezzamenti amorosi, ma su tutto il resto.


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lei è in crisi con il marito (il quale ha a sua volta un amante) e ultimamente se ne esce con la storia di voler lasciarlo e* di voler andare a vivere da sola*. Sul fatto che dica apprezzamenti amorosi per tenermi legato a lei potrebbe anche essere. Ma...posso essere terra terra? Su questo non credo finga. E questo lo so io.


 ti ha praticamente escluso dalla possibilità di una vita insieme!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa minerva
> sto per abusare di te
> solo perchè hai quotato il retard storico del forum
> 
> ...


Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah....
Ma se mi ignori...
Come mai mi dai così tanta importanza?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Io sono il maialmondo...per la gioia di grandi e piccini...
E alle alte dico...
Non sapete che donna nana tutta tana?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Le alte sono rachitiche a letto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io avrei evitato volentieri ad abbassarmi a rispondere
> ma lui si rivolge a me nei suoi post
> si mette un nome utente che ricorda quello che il sistema attribuisce a me (io manco me n'ero accorta ma tant'è)
> ora impagina pure in modo simile al mio
> ...


Un nome utente che il sistema attribuisce a te?
Esiste pure un tuo clone? E si chiama Odiotuo?

Io impagino in modo simile al tuo?
Lo dice Minerva eh?

Figurati se io perdo il mio tempo a imitarti..

Ma poverina ciò. si sente sempre vittima di qualcosa eh?
Un mondo cattivo e ingiusto si è abbattuto su di te...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io l'ho ammetto di avere un brutto carattere, con un grosso difetto  ,  la spontaneita'  ... non metto il vestitino per le feste, vesto sempre alla stessa maniera ... in ordine con me stessa e, non c'e' bisogno di scartare la confezione per vedere e capire chi sono, sono chiara e trasparente come l'acqua alla sorgente  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si si credeteci...
Vero acqua di sorgente...
Ma inquinata con il tifo e il colera...
Chi vuol bere bevva...poi mi dite!
Non mi freghi più Marì.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buona sera ragazze...avete trovato un'altro bersaglio vedo...
> Massimo pero'le cerchi scusa..l'amante che ti fa'i complimenti perche'scopi bene...mah.....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflerche' a 38 anni c'e'chi scopa male???
> Mi spiace ma debbo concordare,solo in questo,con le maestre di vita,ogni tanto ci azzeccano,e'raro pero'succede.


Scemo non vedi che sono tutte invidiose?
Loro non hanno nessuno che le tromba no?
Lo capisci anche da te eh?
Pensa sta qua 48 anni...e ne fa un pasto...
Pensa a quante a 48 anni sono finite da un pezzo in quel senso, dai andiamo svegliati.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Amoremio, hai ragione. Non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò che metti sul piatto. Lei è sempre stata timida nel momento ed io so di non aver mai provato a cercare di capire cosa le piaceva, i suoi punti deboli, il suo piacere. Me ne vergogno. Sì, me ne vergogno proprio. Ho trovato più comodo cercare qualcun altra che soddisfasse i miei desideri. Oh...io qui sono sincero. Almeno qui!


Oh in questo guarda...mi sa che è sempre stato il mio vizio...
Però ecchecazzo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non è che lo dica spesso ma ogni tanto se ne esce con frasi apprezzatorie sulle mie capacità amatorie. Dice che non ha mai visto uno come me (non lo dico per vantarmi, chemmefrega???). Che poi questo possa far pensare che sia il solo suo interesse nei miei confronti...non lo so.


Ma si dai, ma che ti frega? 
E' normale no?
Forse loro, stigmatizzano il fatto che tu riporti qui queste cose che ti ha detto lei no?
SOno donne, mio caro, pare che ci rimettano qualcosa se sono capaci di fare un complimento ad un uomo.
Ma ste menate qua, le fanno solo le donne abituate ad essere trattate duramente dai loro mariti, e ridotte ad elemosinare la loro attenzione ed affetto.
Meridio, XD, devi capire che le tradite...si chiederanno sempre che cosa aveva l'altra meglio di loro...per aver ricevuto un trattamento del genere...e sta sega la perseguiterà fin che campano.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti ha praticamente escluso dalla possibilità di una vita insieme!


Mi hai aperto un mondo.
L'ho capito anch'io.


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dai, ma che ti frega?
> E' normale no?
> Forse loro, stigmatizzano il fatto che tu riporti qui queste cose che ti ha detto lei no?
> SOno donne, mio caro, pare che ci rimettano qualcosa se sono capaci di fare un complimento ad un uomo.
> ...


 :ira::ira::ira:non esagerare! :ira::ira:


----------



## Massimo meridio (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti ha praticamente escluso dalla possibilità di una vita insieme!


No. Secondo me invece lo mette in conto. E' che essendo una "dura" vuole fare  finta di non aver "calcolato" tale possibilità. Se fosse come dici tu, non direbbe neppure tale frase. Oltretutto quando 2 mesi fa scoprì che suo marito le faceva le corna ne uscì con un "comincia a prepararti a cambiare la tua vita". E sai cosa? A questa affermazione decisa io mi spaventai per la prima volta e mi posi davanti la questione: "ma in caso di tal situazione...lascerei davvero mia moglie?" Non vi dico la risposta che pian pianino è montata dentro di me...pian pianino...ci sono voluti 10 minuti...ma ero sicuro della risposta.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No. Secondo me invece lo mette in conto. E' che essendo una "dura" vuole fare  finta di non aver "calcolato" tale possibilità. Se fosse come dici tu, non direbbe neppure tale frase. Oltretutto quando 2 mesi fa scoprì che suo marito le faceva le corna ne uscì con un "comincia a prepararti a cambiare la tua vita". E sai cosa? A questa affermazione decisa io mi spaventai per la prima volta e mi posi davanti la questione: "ma in caso di tal situazione...lascerei davvero mia moglie?" Non vi dico la risposta che pian pianino è montata dentro di me...pian pianino...ci sono voluti 10 minuti...ma ero sicuro della risposta.


No ha ragione Symy...
Sei fottuto amico mio...
Con la comandona si fa tutto quel che dice lei, quando vuole lei e SOPRATTUTTO come vuole lei.
Se lei decide che tu devi lasciare tua moglie: 
Tu zitto zitto bono bono: lascerai tua moglie.
Oramai sei andato...
Amen.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira::ira::ira:non esagerare! :ira::ira:


Ok...


----------



## Massimo meridio (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ha ragione Symy...
> Sei fottuto amico mio...
> Con la comandona si fa tutto quel che dice lei, quando vuole lei e SOPRATTUTTO come vuole lei.
> Se lei decide che tu devi lasciare tua moglie:
> ...


:unhappy:
cazz....sono davvero così compromesso secondo te? Diobòno, magari hai ragione. Non sò. Non mi sento in grado in questo momento di ragionare freddamente. Mi sovviene comunque un pensiero di noto detto: "tira più un pelo di f...a che un carro di buoi". sì, sì.
Penso inoltre che: "ognuno semina ciò che raccoglie. Ma chi raccoglie si china........e a quel punto è un attimo".


----------



## Sabina (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti ha praticamente escluso dalla possibilità di una vita insieme!


Dopo aver già vissuto un matrimonio la si può capire. Non necessariamente bisogna andare a vivere con l'altro. Non ricordo se ha figli, in questo caso e' ancor più comprensibile.


----------



## Massimo meridio (11 Marzo 2011)

Si ne ha 2 di figli, di 18 e 16 anni. Tant'è che un giorno ha detto di essere sicura che un giorno finirà con lo restare da sola, divorziata, con le figlie che andranno per la loro strada. Al che io risposi che se continuavo così con mia moglie pure io finivo con il restare solo. Allora lei ha detto che 2 soli avrebbero potuto mettersi anche insieme. Tutto questo è stato detto scherzando comunque. Scherzando ma non so quanto.


----------



## Sabina (11 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Si ne ha 2 di figli, di 18 e 16 anni. Tant'è che un giorno ha detto di essere sicura che un giorno finirà con lo restare da sola, divorziata, con le figlie che andranno per la loro strada. Al che io risposi che se continuavo così con mia moglie pure io finivo con il restare solo. Allora lei ha detto che 2 soli avrebbero potuto mettersi anche insieme. Tutto questo è stato detto scherzando comunque. Scherzando ma non so quanto.


C'è chi ama restare con i piedi per terra e preferisce non fare progetti ad occhi aperti, ma vivere e valutare strada facendo cosa desidera fare. Continuando a frequentare una persona nel tempo, trovarsi bene con lei, può far nascere il desiderio in futuro di condividere delle cose di più assieme. Io non leggo il desiderio di lei di vivere sola come un rifiuto di Massimo, ma come una tappa necessaria dopo la fine di un precedente matrimonio.
Io ti consiglio di vivere questa storia per quello che ti da'.... se ti fa star bene portala avanti, se ti fa star male troncala. Valuterei una separazione da tua moglie indipendentemente dall'altra, per lasciarla libera anche lei di rifarsi una vita. Oppure potresti iniziarla alle gioie del sesso....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Si ne ha 2 di figli, di 18 e 16 anni. Tant'è che un giorno ha detto di essere sicura che un giorno finirà con lo restare da sola, divorziata, con le figlie che andranno per la loro strada. Al che io risposi che se continuavo così con mia moglie pure io finivo con il restare solo. Allora lei ha detto che 2 soli avrebbero potuto mettersi anche insieme. Tutto questo è stato detto scherzando comunque. Scherzando ma non so quanto.


 
Buongiorno Massimo....occhio la differenza e'tanta,pensa tra 7 anni,che te ne farai di una donna di 55 un menopausa,scusa.......e quando ne avrai 50,e fidati che''da fare''ne avrai ancora un bel po',lei ne avra'60,in pratica bis nonna...meditate gente


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi hai aperto un mondo.
> L'ho capito anch'io.


Spiace Conte arrivo solo ora a..sirene spiegate...maestre di vita lasciate in pace il Conte,e'l'unico qua'dentro che scrive cose giuste,e sagge.
Certo se gli rompete le palle sbotta e direi e'giustissimo che lo faccia...dovreste capire quando fermarvi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Massimo....occhio la differenza e'tanta,pensa tra 7 anni,che te ne farai di una donna di 55 un menopausa,scusa.......e quando ne avrai 50,e fidati che''da fare''ne avrai ancora un bel po',lei ne avra'60,in pratica bis nonna...meditate gente


Disgustorama


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah....
> Ma se mi ignori...
> Come mai mi dai così tanta importanza?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


 non si può avere tutto dalla vita:santarellina:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Va bene. Io non faccio altro che scrivere le cose come stanno. Magari parlo a modo mio e questo può risultare antipatico, ma non dico cose inventate. Sarò fastidioso ma sincero e senza secondi fini.


non ti stiamo dicendo che sei fastidioso ma che devi aprire gli occhi
su te, 
su tua moglie,
sull'altra


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti ha praticamente escluso dalla possibilità di una vita insieme!


non ci contare!

quella se lo sta cucinando a puntino
da sola non ci resta


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ha ragione Symy...
> Sei fottuto amico mio...
> Con la comandona si fa tutto quel che dice lei, quando vuole lei e SOPRATTUTTO come vuole lei.
> Se lei decide che tu devi lasciare tua moglie:
> ...



Ma và!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Massimo....occhio la differenza e'tanta,pensa tra 7 anni,che te ne farai di una donna di 55 un menopausa,scusa.......e quando ne avrai 50,e fidati che''da fare''ne avrai ancora un bel po',lei ne avra'60,in pratica bis nonna...meditate gente



senza parole...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> No. Secondo me invece lo mette in conto. E' che essendo una "dura" *vuole fare finta di non aver "calcolato" tale possibilità. Se fosse come dici tu, non direbbe neppure tale frase.* Oltretutto quando 2 mesi fa scoprì che suo marito le faceva le corna ne uscì con un "comincia a prepararti a cambiare la tua vita". E sai cosa? A questa affermazione decisa io mi spaventai per la prima volta e mi posi davanti la questione: "ma in caso di tal situazione...lascerei davvero mia moglie?" Non vi dico la risposta che pian pianino è montata dentro di me...pian pianino...ci sono voluti 10 minuti...ma ero sicuro della risposta.


 
bene
vedo che il cervello non l'hai scollegato del tutto

la frase la dice perchè tu le dica "ma noooooo, ci son qui io"
comincia a pensare perchè appena ti sente un po' distante prova a stringersi lei

occhio massimo
(e premetto che è fisiologico che ciascuno veda le altre storie anche col filtro della propria esperienza)
io ho vissuta una cosa del genere
ma dall'altra parte
quella che sarebbe di tua moglie
dal "come è bello il sesso con te"
all' "andiamo a vivere insieme"
e, di fronte alla titubanza di mio marito, al tentativo di mettermi al corrente della situazione 
al delirio quando io non l'ho messo alla porta

occhio


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Si ne ha 2 di figli, di 18 e 16 anni. Tant'è che un giorno ha detto di essere sicura che un giorno finirà con lo restare da sola, divorziata, con le figlie che andranno per la loro strada. Al che io risposi che se continuavo così con mia moglie pure io finivo con il restare solo. Allora lei ha detto che 2 soli avrebbero potuto mettersi anche insieme. Tutto questo è stato detto scherzando comunque. Scherzando ma non so quanto.


ti sta manipolando
e tu ti stai facendo manipolare

ma puoi invertire la rotta


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> cazz....sono davvero così compromesso secondo te? Diobòno, magari hai ragione. Non sò. Non mi sento in grado in questo momento di ragionare freddamente. Mi sovviene comunque un pensiero di noto detto: "tira più un pelo di f...a che un carro di buoi". sì, sì.
> Penso inoltre che: "ognuno semina ciò che raccoglie. Ma chi raccoglie si china........e a quel punto è un attimo".


Fai una prova del nove.
I no che aiutano a crescere.
Prova a dirle di no una volta...vedrai come te lo farà pesare.
QUelle donne lì, si incazzano come iene, se inizi a dire di no.
Prova tu a dire a lei, oggi non posso, perchè mi devo vedere con un'amica...poi mi dici...come si mette...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> senza parole...


Tranquilla ti spiego...
Lothar sta dicendo a Merdidio...
Ma amico mio, con tutte le donnine allegre che ci stanno in giro, perchè non ne hai scelta una che ha dieci anni meno di te, anzichè na veciota sporcacciona? Tutto lì...
Come sai Lothar è lungimirante e vede le cose in prospettiva...

E non ha tutti i torti.
Ti faccio degli esempi:
Quando avevo 15 anni, vedevo le vent'enni donne fatte eh?
A 30 anni, adoravo le quarantenni.
Dopo i quaranta non so come, ma ho iniziato molto ad apprezzare la compagnia e la stima di donne molto più giovani di me...
Cioè mi trovo molto nel dialogo con donne che magari quando sono nate, io già trombavo capisci?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Disgustorama


 
quoto:up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla ti spiego...
> Lothar sta dicendo a Merdidio...
> Ma amico mio, con tutte le donnine allegre che ci stanno in giro, perchè non ne hai scelta una che ha dieci anni meno di te, anzichè na veciota sporcacciona? Tutto lì...
> Come sai Lothar è lungimirante e vede le cose in prospettiva...
> ...


Ma dai, 'sta storia dell'età....

Allora ti dico, che avevo un professore che prediligeva le ragazzine (maggiorenni comunque). Tutte qulle che non gli sbavavano dietro pensavano che magari non aveva il coraggio di confrontarsi con quelle della sua età 

A parte gli scherzi, basta buttar giù giudizi su una donna, una *persona*, basandosi sull'età.
Come tutte le *persone*, una donna può essere giovane o vecchia dentro a prescindere dall'età anagrafica.
Dai, Conte....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla ti spiego...
> Lothar sta dicendo a Merdidio...
> *Ma amico mio, con tutte le donnine allegre che ci stanno in giro, perchè non ne hai scelta una che ha dieci anni meno di te, anzichè na veciota sporcacciona? Tutto lì*...
> Come sai Lothar è lungimirante e vede le cose in prospettiva...
> ...


 
Tutto lì?!!!!!Dici poco!!! Ma forse essendo un uomo non ti rendi conto!!

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dai, 'sta storia dell'età....
> 
> Allora ti dico, che avevo un professore che prediligeva le ragazzine (maggiorenni comunque). Tutte qulle che non gli sbavavano dietro pensavano che magari non aveva il coraggio di confrontarsi con quelle della sua età
> 
> ...


Quoto ancora:up:
Poi a fine mese passo a pagare:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora:up:
> Poi a fine mese passo a pagare:mexican:



I cioccolatini sono sempre graditi


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dai, 'sta storia dell'età....
> 
> Allora ti dico, che avevo un professore che prediligeva le ragazzine (maggiorenni comunque). Tutte qulle che non gli sbavavano dietro pensavano che magari non aveva il coraggio di confrontarsi con quelle della sua età
> 
> ...


ma da quel che s'è detto finora, ha tratto il convincimento che ci sia un qualche interesse per ciò che una donna ha dentro ?
(senza che si facciano battute  cretine)


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla ti spiego...
> Lothar sta dicendo a Merdidio...
> Ma amico mio, con tutte le donnine allegre che ci stanno in giro, perchè non ne hai scelta una che ha dieci anni meno di te, anzichè na veciota sporcacciona? Tutto lì...
> Come sai Lothar è lungimirante e vede le cose in prospettiva...
> ...


 
Daiiiii non fate le invornite...........il Conte ha spiegato benissimo
Faccio un esempio:mia moglie mi ha confidato che le ronzano attorno uomini che hanno 40 anni,cioe'13 in meno,ma vorrebbero scoparsela e basta....e'ovvio che Massimo non pensa che il richiamo del sesso adesso e forte,e sono sullo stesso piano,ma tra dieci anni????Che cavolo avranno da ''dirsi''???


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiii non fate le invornite...........il Conte ha spiegato benissimo
> Faccio un esempio:mia moglie mi ha confidato che le ronzano attorno uomini che hanno 40 anni,cioe'13 in meno,ma vorrebbero scoparsela e basta....e'ovvio che Massimo non pensa che il richiamo del sesso adesso e forte,e sono sullo stesso piano,*ma tra dieci anni????Che cavolo avranno da ''dirsi'*'???



Ahrggggh!!!
C'è una faccina che si suicida?

1- la "data di scadenza" sessuale di una persona non è fissata a un certo anno anagrafico
2- la "data di scadenza" di una persona non c'entra con quella sessuale, e due persone possono avere qualcosa da dirsi anche quando non scopano più.

Anche perchè, se riesci a "dire" qualcosa solo col tuo pene che fai quando non "parla" più, ti impicchi?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ahrggggh!!!
> C'è una faccina che si suicida?
> 
> 1- la "data di scadenza" sessuale di una persona non è fissata a un certo anno anagrafico
> ...


tieni
miiiii


però a me non hai ancora risposto


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tieni
> miiiii
> 
> 
> però a me non hai ancora risposto



Oddio, scusa, dove?
Mi quoti quello che avevi chiesto per favore?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ahrggggh!!!
> C'è una faccina che si suicida?
> 
> 1- la "data di scadenza" sessuale di una persona non è fissata a un certo anno anagrafico
> ...


 
Cioccolato a volontà:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dai, 'sta storia dell'età....
> 
> Allora ti dico, che avevo un professore che prediligeva le ragazzine (maggiorenni comunque). Tutte qulle che non gli sbavavano dietro pensavano che magari non aveva il coraggio di confrontarsi con quelle della sua età
> 
> ...


Uffa ribadisco...
Lothar sta solo trovando un modo per dire a Meridio...scappa via da quella donna...e pur di convincerlo invoca anche la storia dell'età no?
Lui sa bene che Meridio finirà nei guai...
Nel suo piccolo ha cercato di dare una mano no?

Sul giovane o vecchia dentro ti do ragione...
Ma ti sembro il tipo che guarda l'età?
Si guarda l'età con quelle che guardano l'altezza no?
Nella vita si impara a rendere pen per ficaccia...per dirla alla Miller...

Sono buono...
Ma non stupido...

E non essendo stupido, io non trovo per nulla brave persone quelle che ti spingono per esempio ad usare in maniera illecita e impropria un sistema, pur di aiutarle a ottenere i loro scopi...
Convincere una persona ad assaltare una banca, perchè a detta sua le banche sono ladre, e quella banca non deve più esistere...non sta in piedi...

Quindi se tu mi dici...dai Conte...assaltiamo quella banca...io ti dico...ok...
Ma poi telefono alla polizia...e all'appuntamento ti mando la polizia...
So che ti incazzerai e mi dari dell'ipocrita dopo giochista...ma in realtà sei solo una persona che frigge per avermi tentato di fottermi...e non ci sei riuscita...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa ribadisco...
> *Lothar sta solo trovando un modo per dire a Meridio...scappa via da quella donna...e pur di convincerlo invoca anche la storia dell'età no?*
> *Lui sa bene che Meridio finirà nei guai...*
> *Nel suo piccolo ha cercato di dare una mano no?*
> ...


 
Sicuro?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa ribadisco...
> Lothar sta solo trovando un modo per dire a Meridio...scappa via da quella donna...e pur di convincerlo invoca anche la storia dell'età no?
> Lui sa bene che Meridio finirà nei guai...
> Nel suo piccolo ha cercato di dare una mano no?
> ...



Non è la prima volta che Lothar predica sugli svantaggi dell'età, per dirla in modo gentile 

A parte questo, non ho capito bene il senso dell'ultima parte del tuo post (per dirla in maniera gentile )


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto lì?!!!!!Dici poco!!! Ma forse essendo un uomo non ti rendi conto!!
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Il conte non si rende mai conto!
Facciamo la conta
Chi di voi ce l'ha più onta?
Stringiamoci al conte
l'abbiam sulla fronte
siam pronte alla morte
si  apran le porte


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il conte non si rende mai conto!
> Facciamo la conta
> Chi di voi ce l'ha più onta?
> Stringiamoci al conte
> ...


come cambi discorso tu non lo fa nessuno
:bacio:


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Ok, allora adesso dico anche io una cosa. E' noto che per gli uomini  l'età conta eccome. Se un uomo ama una donna ci sta per amore, ma se dovesse solo scegliere in base estetica, scusatemi, ma una donna più giovane è bella è solitamente più bella di una donna più anziana. Per gli uomini purtroppo per le donne vale il disorso diverso, ma permane che un uomo a 20 anni è considerato così inappetibile che non avete idea.
La giustizia arriva prima o poi :carneval:.

L'amante per chi ce l'ha deve essere solo un simpatico sollazzo del cazzo, mai un problema, io odio questa cosa, ma razionalmente la amante deve essere questo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> come cambi discorso tu non lo fa nessuno
> :bacio:


Tu farfalla volteggievole,
la tua vita dura un attimo,
dalla sera al mattino,
poche ore per fare un bilancio critico di chi siamo,
cos'è la vita e per parlare un inglese scorrevole,
un attimo fuggievole,
uno sbattito di ciglia e proprio sul sugo del mio rigatone ti vai a appogià?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma da quel che s'è detto finora, hai tratto il convincimento che ci sia un qualche interesse per ciò che una donna ha dentro ?
> (senza che si facciano battute  cretine)



Ok, sono torda 

Che ti devo dire, forse sono prevenuta anche io ma a favore del Conte, continuo a credere che certe sue affermazioni siano volutamente esagerate. Secondo me Massimo è partito abbastanza "serio" -per quanto la situazione non ci piaccia- e non pensava di negare le qualità della donna.
Il 3d poi ha preso una brutta piega. Interventi di diversi utenti hanno spinto a squalificare l'amante come troia, come approfittatrice. E' comparso Lothar, e pure il Conte, a dare consigli da barzelletta su come tenersi meglio l'amante escludendo le paroline belle.
Da "prendi una donna, trattala male".
Io ho visto un 3d dove tanti, molti, hanno contribuito a mostrare la figura dell'amante come una non-persona.
E tanti hanno seguito. 

Io credo che il COnte sia capacissimo di apprezzare una donna per quello che ha dentro -anche se lo esprime a modo suo. In questo particolare caso, secondo me il 3d si è svaccato, e per responsabilità di molti. Succede, l'ho già notato. Non so per quale fenomeno, un 3d prende un particolare tono, e non se ne stacca più.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, allora adesso dico anche io una cosa. E' noto che per gli uomini  l'età conta eccome. Se un uomo ama una donna ci sta per amore, ma se dovesse solo scegliere in base estetica, scusatemi, ma una donna più giovane è bella è solitamente più bella di una donna più anziana. Per gli uomini purtroppo per le donne vale il disorso diverso, ma permane che un uomo a 20 anni è considerato così inappetibile che non avete idea.
> La giustizia arriva prima o poi :carneval:.


Ma pian con le bombe...
Ok la ventenne magari ha un corpo da sturbo..
Tutta carne soda
Nessuna cellulite qui e là...
Ma vuoi mettere tu il calore e l'esperienza di una quarantenne?

Quindi poi sulle donne che adorano il vent'enne toretto da monta...uhm...
possibile...ma solo per il pompaggio però...

Senti Daniele io ascolto il mi nonno
che disse...
a 80 per tirare tira ancora, ma non spinge più...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, sono torda
> 
> Che ti devo dire, forse sono prevenuta anche io ma a favore del Conte, continuo a credere che certe sue affermazioni siano volutamente esagerate. Secondo me Massimo è partito abbastanza "serio" -per quanto la situazione non ci piaccia- e non pensava di negare le qualità della donna.
> Il 3d poi ha preso una brutta piega. Interventi di diversi utenti hanno spinto a squalificare l'amante come troia, come approfittatrice. E' comparso Lothar, e pure il Conte, a dare consigli da barzelletta su come tenersi meglio l'amante escludendo le paroline belle.
> ...


Per apprezzare una donna...
Sto molto attento a come mi tratta...no?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per apprezzare una donna...
> Sto molto attento a come mi tratta...no?


Ok, rinuncio


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, rinuncio


No ascolta per tornare in topic, deve tornare Meridio a dire la sua, ma capisci bene che se anzichè parlare della sua paura che l'amante lo tradisca, ci parla dei suoi sms, anche gli altri iniziano a svaccare no?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuro?


 
Certo il Conte l'ha capita subito........comunque e'anche quello che penso,io adesso assieme ad una donna di 64 non ci starei,allo stesso identico modo giudico fesso l'amico(57anni)che ha mollato la moglie per una sua dipendente,originale eh.....,che ne ha 40....
Troppa differenza non va bene,non penso solo al sesso,che dici?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ascolta per tornare in topic, deve tornare Meridio a dire la sua, ma capisci bene che se anzichè parlare della sua paura che l'amante lo tradisca, ci parla dei suoi sms, anche gli altri iniziano a svaccare no?


Ogni 3d ha un suo corso naturale, mica dico nulla. Dicevo che il tono attuale del 3d a me non dice necessariamente che a te non interessi nulla di quello che una donna ha dentro.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ascolta per tornare in topic, deve tornare Meridio a dire la sua, ma capisci bene che se anzichè parlare della sua paura che l'amante lo tradisca, ci parla dei suoi sms, anche gli altri iniziano a svaccare no?


 
E'il suo bello caro Conte,dovremo pure divertirci...poi vedi anche le maestre si ammobidiscono..


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oddio, scusa, dove?
> Mi quoti quello che avevi chiesto per favore?


qui 



Amoremio ha detto:


> ma da quel che s'è detto finora, ha tratto il convincimento che ci sia un qualche interesse per ciò che una donna ha dentro ?
> (senza che si facciano battute cretine)


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui


e infatti poi ci sono arrivata!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo il Conte l'ha capita subito........comunque e'anche quello che penso,io adesso assieme ad una donna di 64 non ci starei,allo stesso identico modo giudico fesso l'amico(57anni)che ha mollato la moglie per una sua dipendente,originale eh.....,che ne ha 40....
> Troppa differenza non va bene,non penso solo al sesso,che dici?


Forse perchè io ho sempre pensato che la differenza non conta.
Sono sposata con un uomo di 40 e l'ho tradito con uno di 56
Quindi.........


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, sono torda
> 
> Che ti devo dire, forse sono prevenuta anche io ma a favore del Conte, continuo a credere che certe sue affermazioni siano volutamente esagerate. Secondo me Massimo è partito abbastanza "serio" -per quanto la situazione non ci piaccia- e non pensava di negare le qualità della donna.
> Il 3d poi ha preso una brutta piega. Interventi di diversi utenti hanno spinto a squalificare l'amante come troia, come approfittatrice. E' comparso Lothar, e pure il Conte, a dare consigli da barzelletta su come tenersi meglio l'amante escludendo le paroline belle.
> ...


 
ah ecco
mi interessava il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse perchè io ho sempre pensato che la differenza non conta.
> Sono sposata con un uomo di 40 e l'ho tradito con uno di 56
> Quindi.........


La differenza di età conta, non sulla botta inziale ma poi arriva il momento che tutto inzia a contare. L'ho visto sulla mia pelle quanto è contato il mio avere degli anni in più...mi furono contestati anche quelli, cazzo come se avessi colpa di essere più vecchio.
Da allora ho compreso che per  una vita serena e felice una persona della mia età o simile di età è perfetta, il resto è solo sollazzo.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse perchè io ho sempre pensato che la differenza non conta.
> Sono sposata con un uomo di 40 e l'ho tradito con uno di 56
> Quindi.........


 
Sai io ho conosciuto una donna di 40,marito mi pare 35,amante di....60...e infatti,non scherzo,mi ha ''ripudiato''perche'...troppo giovane.si'ti credo ma siete casi rari,comunque e'vero che se un'uomo si tiene bene 56 puo'essere meglio che a 40...pero'la donna Farfalla no..scusa ma e'cosi',ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah ecco
> mi interessava il tuo punto di vista


Non potrei apprezzare un uomo che vede una donna solo per il suo potenziale sessuale, solo come oggetto. Mai.
Mi rendo conto che certe cose che scrive potrebbero essere intese in un certo modo, ma che ti devo dire, io continuo a vederci una dose massiccia di difese e mascheramenti.


----------



## Mari' (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'il suo bello caro Conte,dovremo pure divertirci...poi vedi anche *le maestre* si ammobidiscono..


*Di fronte agli sciocchi e agli imbecilli esiste un modo  solo per rivelare la propria intelligenza: quello di non parlare con loro.  *
(A. Schopenhauer) 



:ciao:​


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non potrei apprezzare un uomo che vede una donna solo per il suo potenziale sessuale, solo come oggetto. Mai.
> Mi rendo conto che certe cose che scrive potrebbero essere intese in un certo modo, ma che ti devo dire, io continuo a vederci una dose massiccia di difese e mascheramenti.


mi interessava proprio il tuo approccio
il resto non mi interessa, son cose passate


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo il Conte l'ha capita subito........comunque e'anche quello che penso,io adesso assieme ad una donna di 64 non ci starei,allo stesso identico modo giudico fesso l'amico(57anni)che ha mollato la moglie per una sua dipendente,originale eh.....,che ne ha 40....
> Troppa differenza non va bene,non penso solo al sesso,che dici?


Ma Lothar...il tempo è inesorabile...
Quindi quando tu avrai 65 anni, anche tua moglie sarà lì...
In fondo il matrimonio ci porta a vivere tutte le stagioni no?
Se ricordo com'era mia moglie quando la conobbi...e come è cambiata nel tempo...ma anch'io sono cambiato eh? 
La differenza di età è un grande tema eh?
Dieci anni di differenza...uhm...un conto...venti un altro...
Però il nonno diceva: guardo le vent'enni, se potessi, le abbraccerei tutte, poi mi guardo allo specchio e mi dico...ma loro come fanno a vedere in me un uomo da abbracciare? Sono solo un VIP: vecchio in pensione!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Di fronte agli sciocchi e agli imbecilli esiste un modo solo per rivelare la propria intelligenza: quello di non parlare con loro. *
> (A. Schopenhauer)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come si può notare, gli uomini intelligenti latitano da questo 3d.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Lothar...il tempo è inesorabile...
> Quindi quando tu avrai 65 anni, anche tua moglie sarà lì...
> In fondo il matrimonio ci porta a vivere tutte le stagioni no?
> Se ricordo com'era mia moglie quando la conobbi...e come è cambiata nel tempo...ma anch'io sono cambiato eh?
> ...


 
Mi sono spiegato male:ma in parte l'hai poi scritto tu:essere quasi coetanei ha il vantaggio che appunto si invecchia assieme.
E il desiderio sessuale rimane lo stesso,lasciamo per un'attimo le amanti fuori dalla porta,perche'se io ho una ruga,lei ne ha un'altra,e cosi'via.
Se ne avesse tanti di piu',di anni,sarebbe gia'finito tutto da un pezzo,e io un matrimonio senza sesso non lo vedo,mia moglie poi,povera vittima..,dice che se non fosse per quello mi avrebbe gia'cacciato...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male:ma in parte l'hai poi scritto tu:essere quasi coetanei ha il vantaggio che appunto si invecchia assieme.
> E il desiderio sessuale rimane lo stesso,lasciamo per un'attimo le amanti fuori dalla porta,perche'se io ho una ruga,lei ne ha un'altra,e cosi'via.
> Se ne avesse tanti di piu',di anni,sarebbe gia'finito tutto da un pezzo,e io un matrimonio senza sesso non lo vedo,mia moglie poi,povera vittima..,dice che se non fosse per quello mi avrebbe gia'cacciato...


Per una volta, voglio elogiare il fatto che hai detto che il desiderio rimarrà anche con le rughe


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una volta, voglio elogiare il fatto che hai detto che il desiderio rimarrà anche con le rughe


Non lo so, ma ho come l'impressione che lothar57 stia subendo una metamorfosi...:mexican:

Colpa vostra....se cambia l'avatar vorrà dire che la metamorfosi sarà terminata...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma ho come l'impressione che lothar57 stia subendo una metamorfosi...:mexican:
> 
> Colpa vostra....se cambia l'avatar vorrà dire che la metamorfosi sarà terminata...


Farò di lui un gentiluomo...il barone rampante, o il marchese del grillo...lasciami lavorare manhattan...cioè poverino pensa che dura esperienza matrimoniale che ha...e come vedi non lascia sua moglie per un'altra...lui saggiamente sa che finirebbe dalla padella alla brace...capisci?

Ma meglio un lothar sincero...
Che certi viscidi personaggi, che per davanti ti mostrano una faccia, e poi per di dietro...ti sputtanano...no?


----------



## tenebroso67 (13 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pian con le bombe...
> Ok la ventenne magari ha un corpo da sturbo..
> Tutta carne soda
> Nessuna cellulite qui e là...
> ...


:up:quotissimo


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non lo so, ma ho come l'impressione che lothar57 stia subendo una metamorfosi...:mexican:
> 
> Colpa vostra....se cambia l'avatar vorrà dire che la metamorfosi sarà terminata...


Buongiorno Doctor,no mica cambio.poi sai a 30 anni si cambia,a 53...la vedo dura,cambia chi mi sta'vicino,forse,ma io no,oppure.....peggioro


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Marzo 2011)

Forse dovrei provare una volta a fare come qualcuno ha detto sopra (Contepinceton?) cioè a dire io una volta che no, non ci sono, ho un altro impegno. Sarebbe interessante la reazione anche se penso di conoscerla: si incazzerebbe se non ci fosse un motivo preciso. Ieri intanto siamo stati insieme tutto il giorno soli e abbiamo passato una bellissima giornata. Con questo però, dentro pensavo anche che è sempre così, un colpo si passa una bellissima giornata e poi magari un altro giorno mi ingelosire. Il difficile per me ora è capire se c'è un motivo effettivo di esserne geloso o se sono io che reagisco male a certi suoi comportamenti o discorsi. Lei ha un grande affetto per gli amici (uomini e donne) e dice sempre che le amicizie non vanno mai messe da parte perchè fanno parte del tuo bagaglio di vita. Può essere, ma la presenza di quel suo ex assieme a lei ed altri a me da fastidio. Succede raramente ma quando succede mi bolle il sangue nelle vene. Non vanno mai da soli ma sempre con altri e da che ne so io fino ad oggi è successo 2 volte. E come ho già spiegato dopo che hanno fatto la gita lei mi telefona come per farmi vedere che è già diretta verso casa da sola. Mah...
Oltretutto questo suo ex amante ha esattamente 4 anni più di lei e 12 più di me. Che dirvi? Continuo a frequentarla ma cerco dentro di me di smontare il castello che le ho costruito intorno, cerco di sforzarmi (per ora con scarsi risultati devo dire) a vederla come una donna che è apprezzabile ancora per pochi anni mentre una come mia moglie ha davanti a sè ancora un bel pò di anni di giovinezza. A parlare così mi auto-schifo ma è la verità. Certo è che per ora non saprei farne a meno ne della moglie che dell'altra.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Forse dovrei provare una volta a fare come qualcuno ha detto sopra (Contepinceton?) cioè a dire io una volta che no, non ci sono, ho un altro impegno. Sarebbe interessante la reazione anche se penso di conoscerla: si incazzerebbe se non ci fosse un motivo preciso. Ieri intanto siamo stati insieme tutto il giorno soli e abbiamo passato una bellissima giornata. Con questo però, dentro pensavo anche che è sempre così, un colpo si passa una bellissima giornata e poi magari un altro giorno mi ingelosire. Il difficile per me ora è capire se c'è un motivo effettivo di esserne geloso o se sono io che reagisco male a certi suoi comportamenti o discorsi. Lei ha un grande affetto per gli amici (uomini e donne) e dice sempre che le amicizie non vanno mai messe da parte perchè fanno parte del tuo bagaglio di vita. Può essere, ma la presenza di quel suo ex assieme a lei ed altri a me da fastidio. Succede raramente ma quando succede mi bolle il sangue nelle vene. Non vanno mai da soli ma sempre con altri e da che ne so io fino ad oggi è successo 2 volte. E come ho già spiegato dopo che hanno fatto la gita lei mi telefona come per farmi vedere che è già diretta verso casa da sola. Mah...
> Oltretutto questo suo ex amante ha esattamente 4 anni più di lei e 12 più di me. Che dirvi? Continuo a frequentarla ma cerco dentro di me di smontare il castello che le ho costruito intorno, cerco di sforzarmi (per ora con scarsi risultati devo dire) *a vederla come una donna che è apprezzabile ancora per pochi anni mentre una come mia moglie ha davanti a sè ancora un bel pò di anni di giovinezza*. A parlare così mi auto-schifo ma è la verità. Certo è che per ora non saprei farne a meno ne della moglie che dell'altra.


[Aaargh!!!!]

E vederla come una donna che ha la sua vita, i suoi amici, che ti ha spiegato quanto è importante per lei coltivare le amicizie, che non è tua moglie, che, di nuovo, è una donna adulta con la sua vita?
E capire che la gelosia è un problema tuo e non suo?

L'ho già detto, il 3d ha preso uno strano tono.
Sei grandicello per fare giochetti da "non la chiamo così mi chiama, non le dico amore così si ingelosisce".
Non è quello il problema. Non puoi risolvere il problema squalificando una persona che apprezzi a oggetto sessuale. Uno, saresti schifoso, due, non so quanto ci riusciresti visto che lei tu l'apprezzi, tre, che gusto avresti dopo a starci assieme? 

Non so come mai proprio questa volta il Conte non ha dato un certo consiglio che invece sarebbe quanto mai azzeccato.
Riassumo:
E lascia che sia, che ti cambia!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Forse dovrei provare una volta a fare come qualcuno ha detto sopra (Contepinceton?) cioè a dire io una volta che no, non ci sono, ho un altro impegno. Sarebbe interessante la reazione anche se penso di conoscerla: si incazzerebbe se non ci fosse un motivo preciso. Ieri intanto siamo stati insieme tutto il giorno soli e abbiamo passato una bellissima giornata. Con questo però, dentro pensavo anche che è sempre così, un colpo si passa una bellissima giornata e poi magari un altro giorno mi ingelosire. Il difficile per me ora è capire se c'è un motivo effettivo di esserne geloso o se sono io che reagisco male a certi suoi comportamenti o discorsi. Lei ha un grande affetto per gli amici (uomini e donne) e dice sempre che le amicizie non vanno mai messe da parte perchè fanno parte del tuo bagaglio di vita. Può essere, ma la presenza di quel suo ex assieme a lei ed altri a me da fastidio. Succede raramente ma quando succede mi bolle il sangue nelle vene. Non vanno mai da soli ma sempre con altri e da che ne so io fino ad oggi è successo 2 volte. E come ho già spiegato dopo che hanno fatto la gita lei mi telefona come per farmi vedere che è già diretta verso casa da sola. Mah...
> Oltretutto questo suo ex amante ha esattamente 4 anni più di lei e 12 più di me. Che dirvi? Continuo a frequentarla ma cerco dentro di me di smontare il castello che le ho costruito intorno, cerco di sforzarmi (per ora con scarsi risultati devo dire) a vederla come una donna che è apprezzabile ancora per pochi anni mentre una come mia moglie ha davanti a sè ancora un bel pò di anni di giovinezza. A parlare così mi auto-schifo ma è la verità. Certo è che per ora non saprei farne a meno ne della moglie che dell'altra.


 

mahhhhh gelosa di una che prima di te scopa con il marito,con un suo ex,e poi,con chissa'chi altro......perche'la tipa e'fatta cosi'....
Massimo,senza offesa,ci sei o ci fai.??.....non esiste essere gelosi di una zoccola del genere,scusa ma non potevo non scriverlo


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhhh gelosa di una che *prima di te scopa con il marito,con un suo ex,*e poi,con chissa'chi altro......perche'la tipa e'fatta cosi'....
> Massimo,senza offesa,ci sei o ci fai.??.....*non esiste essere gelosi di una zoccola* del genere,scusa ma non potevo non scriverlo



... quindi, una donna con queste caratteristiche per te, e' "zoccola"? :mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Marzo 2011)

L'ho già scritto: con il marito no! Sono separati in casa, si salutano a malapena. Di questo sono strasicuro. L'altro? Lei ha sempre detto e dice tutt'ora che una porta chiusa non l'ha mai mai riaperta. Le storie passate sono appunto passate e quando il momento, la fiamma si è spenta è così e basta. Ovvio che tengo le mie riserve su questo. Sul marito no, stanne certo che lo so.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto: con il marito no! Sono separati in casa, si salutano a malapena. Di questo sono strasicuro. L'altro? Lei ha sempre detto e dice tutt'ora che una porta chiusa non l'ha mai mai riaperta. Le storie passate sono appunto passate e quando il momento, la fiamma si è spenta è così e basta. Ovvio che tengo le mie riserve su questo. Sul marito no, stanne certo che lo so.



Metti il tappo :mrgreen: il sigillo? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'ho già scritto: con il marito no! Sono separati in casa, si salutano a malapena. Di questo sono strasicuro. L'altro? Lei ha sempre detto e dice tutt'ora che una porta chiusa non l'ha mai mai riaperta. Le storie passate sono appunto passate e quando il momento, la fiamma si è spenta è così e basta. Ovvio che tengo le mie riserve su questo. Sul marito no, stanne certo che lo so.


Purtroppo ho quasi sedici anni in piu'di te,e mi permetto di dirtirobabilmente la racconta..e tu becchi...e'una vecchia storia.
Nessuno di noi fa'piu'sesso con la moglie o con il marito.....a parole...


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho quasi sedici anni in piu'di te,e mi permetto di dirtirobabilmente la racconta..e tu becchi...e'una vecchia storia.
> Nessuno di noi fa'piu'sesso con la moglie o con il marito.....a parole...


Lothar  e a me non rispondi?  http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122585&postcount=832


:mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo c'è un altro forum dove dovresti scrivere, sicuramente sapranno darti ottimi consigli
http://www.cioe.it/amore


:mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lothar  e a me non rispondi?  http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122585&postcount=832
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Mari' parliamo due lingue diverse,tutto qua',non e'che non voglio rispondere....


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> Massimo c'è un altro forum dove dovresti scrivere, sicuramente sapranno darti ottimi consigli
> http://www.cioe.it/amore
> 
> 
> :mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:grandeeeeeeeee!! :up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari' parliamo due lingue diverse,tutto qua',non e'che non voglio rispondere....


Pensi di essere furbo (mentre invece non lo sei), per te e' "zoccola" quando lo dici tu, e questo non e' onesto :ira: la dice lunga su di te.


Chiedevo una risposta su quello che TU avevi professato, forse ti sei pentito ora  e non VUOI rispondere, OK :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

*Comunque:*



lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhhh gelosa di una che prima di te *scopa con il marito,con un suo ex*,e poi,con chissa'chi altro......perche'la tipa e'fatta cosi'....
> Massimo,senza offesa,ci sei o ci fai.??.....*non esiste essere gelosi di una zoccola del genere*,scusa ma non potevo non scriverlo



Cosi parlo'/scrisse Lothar di Suo pugno, punto. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensi di essere furbo (mentre invece non lo sei), per te e' "zoccola" quando lo dici tu, e questo non e' onesto :ira: la dice lunga su di te.
> 
> 
> Chiedevo una risposta su quello che TU avevi professato, forse ti sei pentito ora  e non VUOI rispondere, OK :mrgreen:


Mari'al tuo paese una donna che tiene in piedi almeno tre relazioni,come la chiamate??Santa Maria Goretti??


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari'al tuo paese una donna che tiene in piedi almeno tre relazioni,come la chiamate??Santa Maria Goretti??



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARIxAO-eAtY



:mrgreen:​


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari'al tuo paese una donna che tiene in piedi almeno tre relazioni,come la chiamate??Santa Maria Goretti??


invece la tua che scopa con te e suo marito (solo perchè siete due e non 3) è Santa Maria Goretti?
Ma pensi prima di scrivere?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> invece la tua che scopa con te e suo marito (solo perchè siete due e non 3) è Santa Maria Goretti?
> Ma pensi prima di scrivere?


Hai capito finalmente che soggetto e' Lothar  ti e' chiara la visione del Suo pensiero :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Il Tempo, il Tempo chiarisce e fa luce SEMPRE su Tutto :rotfl:


*IO lo dico sempre: Time is on my side *


​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzcWwmwChVE



:mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho quasi sedici anni in piu'di te,e mi permetto di dirtirobabilmente la racconta..e tu becchi...e'una vecchia storia.
> Nessuno di noi fa'piu'sesso con la moglie o con il marito.....a parole...


Io e mio marito non facciamo sesso.


Embe'?

Che c'hai da dire adesso?

Cosa ne sai tu di che cosa fa la sua "zoccola"?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e mio marito non facciamo sesso.
> 
> 
> Embe'?
> ...


E' uscito, non lo vedo piu'  e' andato a deliberare  :mrgreen:  "forse" ti risponde piu' tardi :rotfl::rotfl:.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e mio marito non facciamo sesso.
> 
> 
> Embe'?
> ...


Quintina e'un luogo comune,questo volevo dire.
Io conoscevo uno che come cavallo di battaglia aveva''la moglie che da tanto tempo non lo vuole piu'fare.....quindi sono costretto sai etc...''
Capito cosa intendo?
Banalizzo,secondo te Massimo e'piu'contento cosi',o se lei dicesse''mia marito mi scopa tutte le sere??''
Poi e'anche che vero che io giudico sempre con il mio metro,qualche volta imperfetto:io una convivenza senza sesso non la concepisco,per cui quando sento dire cosi',e l'ho sentito anche riguardo a faccende mie,dico.........sara'vero?????
 A intenditor......


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina e'un luogo comune,questo volevo dire.
> Io conoscevo uno che come cavallo di battaglia aveva''la moglie che da tanto tempo non lo vuole piu'fare.....quindi sono costretto sai etc...''
> Capito cosa intendo?
> Banalizzo,secondo te Massimo e'piu'contento cosi',o se lei dicesse''mia marito mi scopa tutte le sere??''
> ...


in verità è un classico che gli amanti dicano che non fanno sesso col partner ufficiale

di solito quando è un uomo a dirlo dopo un po' la moglie resta incinta e allora "solo quando è proprio necessario per tenerla buona"


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *in verità è un classico che gli amanti dicano che non fanno sesso col partner ufficiale*
> 
> di solito quando è un uomo a dirlo dopo un po' la moglie resta incinta e allora "solo quando è proprio necessario per tenerla buona"


Il problema non è che lo dicano è che c'è ancora chi ci crede...
L'altro problema è che si racconti all'amante cosa si fa o non si fa con il proprio compagno


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è che lo dicano è che c'è ancora chi ci crede...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

hai ragione


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> hai ragione


Ho aggiunto un pezzo


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina e'un luogo comune,questo volevo dire.
> Io conoscevo uno che come cavallo di battaglia aveva''la moglie che da tanto tempo non lo vuole piu'fare.....quindi sono costretto sai etc...''
> Capito cosa intendo?
> Banalizzo,secondo te Massimo e'piu'contento cosi',o se lei dicesse''mia marito mi scopa tutte le sere??''
> ...


SE Se se ... la figuraccia l'hai fatta  ora vuoi rimediare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è che lo dicano è che c'è ancora chi ci crede...
> L'altro problema è che si racconti all'amante cosa si fa o non si fa con il proprio compagno


Meno male.....qui'sembrano tutti nati ieri.
Ragazzi/e,io parlo,..quasi,sempre con nozione di causa,non criticate per partito preso..
Adesso che Farfalla dice la stessa cosa,avra'un altro peso.....


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE Se se ... la figuraccia l'hai fatta  ora vuoi rimediare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
che accidenti dici???Non vedi che dicono tutte la stessa cosa????


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto un pezzo


hai ragione pure su quello :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che accidenti dici???Non vedi che dicono tutte la stessa cosa????



Gli accidenti le dici/scrivi tu quando affermi che una donna che ha un'amante oltre al marito (e forse di piu') E' "ZOCCOLA" :

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122596&postcount=841

L'hai scritto tu


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che accidenti dici???*Non vedi che dicono tutte la stessa cosa???*?


non proprio

io sto dicendo che è vero che molti dicono che non trombano col partner a prescindere che ciò sia vero o meno
e che spesso non è vero affatto

comportamento che, peraltro, è comune sia tra gli uomini che tra le donne

sul fatto che questo implichi la definizione che tu hai dato
non mi sono espressa
e se mi esprimessi direi che, se volessi affibbiare epiteti, sarei ferma molto più a monte di te
per me chiunque sia sleale è un pdm
se l'amore è finito, ti separi
punto
tutto il resto è cacca
(secondo me)


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli accidenti le dici/scrivi tu quando affermi che una donna che ha un'amante oltre al marito (e forse di piu') E' "ZOCCOLA" :
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122596&postcount=841
> 
> L'hai scritto tu


lo ribadisco se sente il bisogno di andare a letto con 3 uomini diversi,nello stesso periodo,come la chiami?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo ribadisco se sente il bisogno di andare a letto con 3 uomini diversi,nello stesso periodo,come la chiami?


la chiamo "la compagna ideale per quelli come te"
tromba e non impegna

ma che la signora in questione lo faccia lo dici tu


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo ribadisco se sente il bisogno di andare a letto con 3 uomini diversi,nello stesso periodo,come la chiami?



Non girare la 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 contro di me ... io le chiamo al MASSIMO: donne "vogliose", con molti interessi  ... zoccole le chiami/interpelli Tu


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la chiamo "la compagna ideale per quelli come te"
> *tromba e non impegna*
> 
> ma che la signora in questione lo faccia lo dici tu



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo ribadisco se sente il bisogno di andare a letto con 3 uomini diversi,nello stesso periodo,come la chiami?


Ripeto
Invece con due come la tua no?!!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non proprio
> 
> io sto dicendo che è vero che molti dicono che non trombano col partner a prescindere che ciò sia vero o meno
> e che spesso non è vero affatto
> ...



:up: :up: e :up:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto
> Invece con due come la tua no?!!!!


E aggiungo e tu che trombi con due donne invece cosa sei: semplicemente un gran figo?!!!


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e mio marito non facciamo sesso.
> 
> 
> Embe'?
> ...


Se io dico che con il marito non scopa è così. Non lo vuole credere? Amen. Ogni storia ha le sue caratteristiche, non dobbiamo buttare le nostre esperienze su quelle altrui. Di una cosa che non sono sicuro dico appunto che non lo sono. Ma se dico una cosa per certa, cacchius prendila per certa. E' così difficile?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Se io dico che con il marito non scopa è così. Non lo vuole credere? Amen. Ogni storia ha le sue caratteristiche, non dobbiamo buttare le nostre esperienze su quelle altrui. Di una cosa che non sono sicuro dico appunto che non lo sono. Ma se dico una cosa per certa, cacchius prendila per certa. E' così difficile?


Guarda che il problema non è crederti o non crederti. Il problema è che a te quello che lei fà o non fà con suo marito non ti deve interessare


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la chiamo "la compagna ideale per quelli come te"
> tromba e non impegna
> 
> *ma che la signora in questione lo faccia lo dici tu*


Appunto.


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che il problema non è crederti o non crederti. Il problema è che a te quello che lei fà o non fà con suo marito non ti deve interessare


Infatti. Lei si è sempre stupita perchè le ho sempre detto che di suo marito io non sono geloso. Di altri sì di lui no. Infatti lei dice di essere gelosa di mia moglie altrettanto di un altra donna. Io invece davvero...di ciò che farebbe con il marito poco mi importerebbe. E stra-ripeto: a malapena si salutano quando si incontrano in casa. E non lo ripeterò più.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Infatti. Lei si è sempre stupita perchè le ho sempre detto che di suo marito io non sono geloso. *Di altri sì* di lui no. Infatti lei dice di essere gelosa di mia moglie altrettanto di un altra donna. Io invece davvero...di ciò che farebbe con il marito poco mi importerebbe. E stra-ripeto: a malapena si salutano quando si incontrano in casa. E non lo ripeterò più.


Perchè?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Infatti. *Lei si è sempre stupita perchè le ho sempre detto che di suo marito io non sono geloso. Di altri sì di lui no. Infatti lei dice di essere gelosa di mia moglie altrettanto di un altra donna.* Io invece davvero...di ciò che farebbe con il marito poco mi importerebbe. E stra-ripeto: a malapena si salutano quando si incontrano in casa. E non lo ripeterò più.


io ti invito a riflettere su quanto hai scritto

personalmente che lei trombi o meno col marito o con altri lo trovo secondario
ma in questa differenza di percezione ci vedo qualcosa che conferma l'impressione che i tuoi scritti mi danno di lei e di te


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?


perchè il marito è di default in un'amante sposata :mexican:

me se uno vuole sentirsi ganzo nel sesso non dev'essere in concorrenza con altri "terzi"
poi, siccome massimo in realtà (come abbiamo già detto) non la pensa tanto diversamente da lothar, condisce il tutto col "ci credo che non tromba col marito" perche se non ci credo sto trombando con una che definirei come lothar
e questo sminuirebbe le mie performances

guarda invece come approccia la questione l'amante di massimo:
lui non è la ruota di scorta sessuale,
è in pole position per rimpiazzare il marito se lei decide di dargli il benservito


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè il marito è di default in un'amante sposata :mexican:
> 
> me se uno vuole sentirsi ganzo nel sesso non dev'essere in concorrenza con altri "terzi"
> poi, siccome massimo in realtà (come abbiamo già detto) non la pensa tanto diversamente da lothar, condisce il tutto col "ci credo che non tromba col marito" perche se non ci credo sto trombando con una che definirebbe come lothar
> ...


In tanti interventi che davvero non capisco o che ritengo inutili, questo è uno di quelli sensati. Penso anch'io che in questo momento lei mi tenga nel cassetto perchè sarei appunto in pole position nel caso il marito la mandasse a c.....e.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

Che traffico incasinato

















​


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> In tanti interventi che davvero non capisco o che ritengo inutili, questo è uno di quelli sensati. Penso anch'io che in questo momento lei mi tenga nel cassetto perchè sarei appunto in pole position nel caso il marito la mandasse a c.....e.


non è detto che non sia lei a mandare a cagare lui
se ritiene che tu sia cotto a puntino (1)
e se la cosa le conviene (2)

1. ancora non mi sembri cotto a puntino, ma quando sei entrato qui eri sulla buona strada, forse ora sei un po' più dubbioso, ma non è detto che lei non riesca a "recuperare"
2. se lei ritiene che il tuo reddito sia almeno alla pari con quello del marito sei papabile


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> In tanti interventi che davvero non capisco o che ritengo inutili, questo è uno di quelli sensati. Penso anch'io che in questo momento lei mi tenga nel cassetto perchè sarei appunto in pole position nel caso il marito la mandasse a c.....e.


E una donna "libera" come lei si metterebbe con uno che è geloso dei suoi amici?
Sicuro che accetterebbe di stare con un uomo senza avere la libertà di cui ha goduto fino ad ora....


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E una donna "libera" come lei si metterebbe con uno che è geloso dei suoi amici?
> Sicuro che accetterebbe di stare con un uomo senza avere la libertà di cui ha goduto fino ad ora....


sì, a certe condizioni
nella convinzione che poi continuerà a fare come crede


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E una donna "libera" come lei si metterebbe con uno che è geloso dei suoi amici?
> Sicuro che accetterebbe di stare con un uomo senza avere la libertà di cui ha goduto fino ad ora....


 
eh si comunque si metta cornuto resta,ora ''ufficiosamente''dopo''ufficialmente''quando diventera'la sua compagnia...
Una cosi'perche'dovrebbe cambiare a cinquant'anni?????
ma l'amore e'amore ragazzi........fodera gli occhi di prosciutto e fare qualsiaisi panzana raccontata


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si comunque si metta cornuto resta,ora ''ufficiosamente''dopo''ufficialmente''quando diventera'la sua compagnia...
> Una cosi'perche'dovrebbe cambiare a cinquant'anni?????
> ma l'amore e'amore ragazzi........fodera gli occhi di prosciutto e fare qualsiaisi panzana raccontata


Continui ad evitare di rispondere a quello che scrivo....
Comunque, tu sei così convinto di non esserlo? Ribadisco, perchè quello che vale per l'amante di Massimo non vale per la tua o per te stesso?


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si comunque si metta cornuto resta,ora ''ufficiosamente''dopo''ufficialmente''quando diventera'la sua compagnia...
> Una cosi'perche'dovrebbe cambiare a cinquant'anni?????
> ma l'amore e'amore ragazzi........fodera gli occhi di prosciutto e fare qualsiaisi panzana raccontata



Gentilmente Lotha potresti usare il termine "tradita/o" al posto di cornuta/o?

Grazie.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continui ad evitare di rispondere a quello che scrivo....
> Comunque, tu sei così convinto di non esserlo? Ribadisco, perchè quello che vale per l'amante di Massimo non vale per la tua o per te stesso?


chisse se frega Farfalla....a me interessa non essere fatto....scusa Mari'non essere tradito da mia moglie,punto.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gentilmente Lotha potresti usare il termine "tradita/o" al posto di cornuta/o?
> 
> Grazie.


Anche perchè, Lothar, anche tu dovresti quasi certamente chiamarti cornuto, sai...tra simili ci si intende e se tua moglie sta con te si vede che ha i tuei medesimi vizi, ma occhio non vede e testa non duole :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche perchè, Lothar, anche tu dovresti quasi certamente chiamarti cornuto, sai...tra simili ci si intende e se tua moglie sta con te si vede che ha i tuei medesimi vizi, ma occhio non vede e testa non duole :mexican:


ehm ehm se non sbaglio se tu ad avere dichiarato di esserlo o sbaglio???Mi hai mai sentito dire lo stesso??devi ancora crescere Daniele,senza offesa.........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari'al tuo paese una donna che tiene in piedi almeno tre relazioni,come la chiamate??Santa Maria Goretti??


Da me si chiama Chiara Matraini, e che cazzo 

Vieni al raduno e dimmelo in faccia, che sono una zoccola, no?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chisse se frega Farfalla....a me interessa non essere fatto....scusa Mari'non essere tradito da mia moglie,punto.


Ma sei un controsenso vivente...
Se non te ne frega se la tua amante ti tradisce (a parte che per il fatto che sia l'amante già non è giusto definirlo tradimento) perchè è così grave se l'amante di Massimo lo tradisce.....

Aspetto ancora la differenza tra la tua amante e la sua


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in verità è un classico che gli amanti dicano che non fanno sesso col partner ufficiale
> 
> di solito quando è un uomo a dirlo dopo un po' la moglie resta incinta e allora "solo quando è proprio necessario per tenerla buona"





farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è che lo dicano è che c'è ancora chi ci crede...
> L'altro problema è che si racconti all'amante cosa si fa o non si fa con il proprio compagno


 
Bravissime, pioggia di cioccolatini su entrambe


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè il marito è di default in un'amante sposata :mexican:
> 
> me se uno vuole sentirsi ganzo nel sesso non dev'essere in concorrenza con altri "terzi"
> poi, siccome massimo in realtà (come abbiamo già detto) non la pensa tanto diversamente da lothar, condisce il tutto col "ci credo che non tromba col marito" *perche se non ci credo sto trombando con una che definirebbe come lothar*
> ...


Ergo, il fulcro di tutto alla fine è "me stesso": se non sono al centro dell'attenzione, cosa valgo?
Direi che è tipicamente maschile.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da me si chiama Chiara Matraini, e che cazzo
> 
> Vieni al raduno e dimmelo in faccia, che sono una zoccola, no?


Chiara, chiara, se ci fossi io te lo direi...ma con il sorriso sul volto non ho antipatia per te, assolutamente, hai buon gusto per birra ed alfa, c'è poco da dire, ma sono anche onestamente oggettivo 
PErò da parte mia non potresti lamentarti della mia condotta, se dico una cosa non faccio almeno il contario, no???


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sei un controsenso vivente...
> Se non te ne frega se la tua amante ti tradisce (a parte che per il fatto che sia l'amante già non è giusto definirlo tradimento) perchè è così grave se l'amante di Massimo lo tradisce.....
> 
> Aspetto ancora la differenza tra la tua amante e la sua



Quello che qua dentro nessuno vuole capire e': Chi si mette con uno/a sposato/a parte gia tradito/a ... c'e' poco da girarci intorno :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ergo, il fulcro di tutto alla fine è "me stesso": se non sono al centro dell'attenzione, cosa valgo?
> Direi che è tipicamente maschile.


:up:


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello che qua dentro nessuno vuole capire e': Chi si mette con uno/a sposato/a parte gia tradito/a ... c'e' poco da girarci intorno :mrgreen:


Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio, chi tradise ha superato un tabù...dopo per rifarlo ci vorrà molto, ma molto meno, come per tutte le cose che solitamente non si fanno, la prima volta è orribile quasi, ma poi dopo diventa sempre più semplice.


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Ho punzecchiato Chiara e non mi risponde??? Cavoli ed io che volevo e aspiravo ad  una sua risposta, uff


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, chiara, se ci fossi io te lo direi...ma con il sorriso sul volto non ho antipatia per te, assolutamente, hai buon gusto per birra ed alfa, c'è poco da dire, ma sono anche onestamente oggettivo
> PErò da parte mia non potresti lamentarti della mia condotta, se dico una cosa non faccio almeno il contario, no???


Ma appunto, tesoro, da te l'accetterei eccome. Sai che buona la birra dopo?

:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma appunto, tesoro, da te l'accetterei eccome. Sai che buona la birra dopo?
> 
> :up::up::up:


La diffferenza tra te e la mia ex è almeno che tu non giudichi male chi si comporta come te, sei onesta in questo. la mia ex invece è una lurida zoccola solo per il fatto che criticava ed ha criticato anche dopo gli stessi atteggiamenti che ha fatto lei...come se per lei avesse un buono che gli altri non avevano. In più se pubblicassi la foto dello stronzone davvero, farebbe cadere qualunque cosa a chiunque tanto è uno squallido testa di cazzo coatta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La diffferenza tra te e la mia ex è almeno che tu non giudichi male chi si comporta come te, sei onesta in questo. la mia ex invece è una lurida zoccola solo per il fatto che criticava ed ha criticato anche dopo gli stessi atteggiamenti che ha fatto lei...*come se per lei avesse un buono che gli altri non avevano*. In più se pubblicassi la foto dello stronzone davvero, farebbe cadere qualunque cosa a chiunque tanto è uno squallido testa di cazzo coatta.


Quoto.
Infatti sui tradimenti di Massimo e di Lothar e di chicchessia non ho nulla da ridire, ci mancherebbe.

Ma che poi si esprimano in certi modi su quelle stesse donne con cui godono, per grazia ricevuta.......:incazzato:


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Marzo 2011)

Mi infilo episodicamente in questa succosa discussione per secernere un po' di pensieri in libertà.
Perchè chi mi conosce lo sa che io non sono poi tanto misogino da ritenere che certe fanciulle non abbiano un'anima ed a cert'altre sia stato ragionevolmente concesso il diritto di voto, alle ammistrative almeno, ma, in questi frangenti, mi punge fitto il pensiero che certe ragazze si palesino ancor meno evolute dei neolitici maschi con cui pugnano.

All'uomo piace andare con la troia perchè quando viene scaricato può fingere di non aver perso nulla!

Perchè il concetto di troia è importante e si articola in tutta una serie di disimpegnativi sgombri di testicoli che mai e poi mai si dovrebbero concretizzare, per l'utente della suddetta, nella sua fecondazione o, peggio, in giuste nozze.
Perchè nel cuore del maschietto la donna cui tiene un minimo, non è mai una poco di buono, altrimenti che ci terrebbe e fare?
Mica ci si affeziona ai cassonetti dell'immondizia, no?
Ma poi vengono gli amichetti della caccia al mammuth ed a loro non si possono esprimere concetti difficili o effeminati, almeno nulla che non si possa articolare in un rutto...
Che se ci si fa caso "troia" dopo una birra media viene fuori bene...
Ed ecco che salta fuori il manicheismo tra moglie e troia.

Se le hai e sono distinte sei un grande.
Se le hai e coincidono sei un cornuto.

Facile come dirlo con un rutto e lineare come una grattata di borsa.

Ed allora donde nasce l'indignazione?
Che poi per dire "indignazione" con un rutto quante birre ci vogliono?
E fuoriesce l'incomprensione...

Che "troia", in faccia ad una donna, solo chi ha le corna fresche lo dice...
Che "troia" tra maschietti è sinonimo di donna...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi infilo episodicamente in questa succosa discussione per secernere un po' di pensieri in libertà.
> Perchè chi mi conosce lo sa che io non sono poi tanto misogino da ritenere che certe fanciulle non abbiano un'anima ed a cert'altre sia stato ragionevolmente concesso il diritto di voto, alle ammistrative almeno, ma, in questi frangenti, mi punge fitto il pensiero che certe ragazze si palesino ancor meno evolute dei neolitici maschi con cui *pugnano*. (o pugnettano?)
> 
> *All'uomo piace andare con la troia perchè quando viene scaricato può fingere di non aver perso nulla!*
> ...


:carneval: 
da morir dal ridere e pure profondo :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in verità è un classico che gli amanti dicano che non fanno sesso col partner ufficiale
> 
> di solito quando è un uomo a dirlo dopo un po' la moglie resta incinta e allora "solo quando è proprio necessario per tenerla buona"





farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non è che lo dicano è che c'è ancora chi ci crede...
> L'altro problema è che si racconti all'amante cosa si fa o non si fa con il proprio compagno


Scusate ma come esisto io che non lo faccio... penso che probabilmente esistano anche altri casi come il mio... Non credo di essere un caso unico... anche se è vero che una coppia di norma lo fa.

Però, come ho già detto altre volte, non vedo perché essere così categorici nel dire che sia una stronzata a cui non si debba credere.

Ad esempio per me le cose sono cambiate decisamente da quando io ho cominciato a tradirlo. E' vero, non l'abbiamo mai fatto molto spesso, però prima al massimo tra una volta e l'altra passava un mese. Dopodiché lo facevamo (se io prendevo l'iniziativa... non è che mi rifiutava proprio tutte le volte). Invece da quando l'ho tradito le cose sono cambiate. Prima, con l'inglese, dopo averlo visto e aver passato del tempo con lui, per almeno due o tre mesi io non ce la facevo proprio a farlo con mio marito. E per tutto il tempo che ho frequentato il tipo di FB non l'ho mai fatto - nemmeno una volta- con mio marito. Idem quando mi vedevo con il mio ex. Adesso è vero che non sto vedendo nessuno eppure non ho nessuna voglia di farlo con mio marito... ma comunque mentre frequentavo gli altri non ci pensavo proprio. Mi ricordo che una volta qui sul forum avevo scritto che io sono fedele ai miei amanti (e Daniele mi aveva massacrata). Ma comunque non credo di essere l'unica persona al mondo che non riesce a scopare con due persone diverse nello stesso periodo...


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Quintina, ti metti in testa che tu non puoi essere amante??? Se non puoi fare una cosa perchè ti intestardisci a farla??? E non farla accidenti o se la devi fare fallla bene (Chiara docet)


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate ma come esisto io che non lo faccio... penso che probabilmente esistano anche altri casi come il mio... Non credo di essere un caso unico... anche se è vero che una coppia di norma lo fa.
> 
> Però, come ho già detto altre volte, non vedo perché essere così categorici nel dire che sia una stronzata a cui non si debba credere.
> 
> Ad esempio per me le cose sono cambiate decisamente da quando io ho cominciato a tradirlo. E' vero, non l'abbiamo mai fatto molto spesso, però prima al massimo tra una volta e l'altra passava un mese. Dopodiché lo facevamo (se io prendevo l'iniziativa... non è che mi rifiutava proprio tutte le volte). Invece da quando l'ho tradito le cose sono cambiate. Prima, con l'inglese, dopo averlo visto e aver passato del tempo con lui, per almeno due o tre mesi io non ce la facevo proprio a farlo con mio marito. E per tutto il tempo che ho frequentato il tipo di FB non l'ho mai fatto - nemmeno una volta- con mio marito. Idem quando mi vedevo con il mio ex. Adesso è vero che non sto vedendo nessuno eppure non ho nessuna voglia di farlo con mio marito... ma comunque mentre frequentavo gli altri non ci pensavo proprio. Mi ricordo che una volta qui sul forum avevo scritto che io sono fedele ai miei amanti (e Daniele mi aveva massacrata). Ma comunque non credo di essere l'unica persona al mondo che non riesce a scopare con due persone diverse nello stesso periodo...


Il problema è "usare" il fatto che non lo si fa con il compagno per convincere l'amante che un rapporto è finito. Non credo che tu abbia mai fatto questo.
Io non mi sono mai posta il problema se il mio amante avesse rapporti con la moglie o con chichessia e ritengo che questo fosse solo affar suo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è "usare" il fatto che non lo si fa con il compagno per convincere l'amante che un rapporto è finito. Non credo che tu abbia mai fatto questo.
> Io non mi sono mai posta il problema se il mio amante avesse rapporti con la moglie o con chichessia e ritengo che questo fosse solo affar suo.


forse invece l'ho fatto....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> forse invece l'ho fatto....


Forse il tuo rapporto in qualche modo è finito per davvero. Forse tu l'avresti lasciato veramente tuo marito.
Scusa mi viene spontaneo, anche se non ti conosco, di non includerti tra le persone che fanno questi giochetti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse il tuo rapporto in qualche modo è finito per davvero. Forse tu l'avresti lasciato veramente tuo marito.
> Scusa mi viene spontaneo, anche se non ti conosco, di non includerti tra le persone che fanno questi giochetti


ti ringrazio per la fiducia

resta il fatto che avrei potuto non dirlo (nessuno me l'aveva chiesto), ma l'ho detto



e alla fine mio marito comunque non l'ho lasciato


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

Quintina, per me tu sei un incognita incomprensibile. Da un lato sei la classica amante che si slegherebbe dal suo rapporto per uno nuovo, almeno nelle azioni, ma sinceramente non ci scommetterei. Sono convinto che se trovassi un uomo che ti volesse...saresti tu ad ecclissarti prima di mollare tuo marito. Devono esserci delle dinamiche tra te e tuo marito più forti di quanto tu possa pensare, ma è solo una mia supposizione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, per me tu sei un incognita incomprensibile. Da un lato sei la classica amante che si slegherebbe dal suo rapporto per uno nuovo, almeno nelle azioni, ma sinceramente non ci scommetterei. Sono convinto che se trovassi un uomo che ti volesse...saresti tu ad ecclissarti prima di mollare tuo marito. Devono esserci delle dinamiche tra te e tuo marito più forti di quanto tu possa pensare, ma è solo una mia supposizione.



Infatti, hai ragione.

Ho capito che del sesso mi frega relativamente.

Infatti ora sono 3 mesi che non lo faccio e non me ne frega niente. Ho altre cose che sono molto più importanti


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Infatti, hai ragione.
> 
> Ho capito che del sesso mi frega relativamente.
> 
> Infatti ora sono 3 mesi che non lo faccio e non me ne frega niente. Ho altre cose che sono molto più importanti


Togliendo il capitolo figli che può avere una importanza nel legame, potrei pensare che il legame sia dentro di te e dipenda da quello che hai vissuto precedentmente. C'è dolore e rabbia nelle tue parole quando parli di quel passato e magari questo presente con tuo marito è la tua reazione a tutto quello che è successo, quello che forse ti ha salvata dopo. Non so, la sparo sempre perchè è un argomento che è come un salto nel buio, tolto il lavoro ed il sesso tuo marito è più importante come persona e non come marito, prendi con le pinze quello che dico, ok???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Togliendo il capitolo figli che può avere una importanza nel legame, potrei pensare che il legame sia dentro di te e dipenda da quello che hai vissuto precedentmente. C'è dolore e rabbia nelle tue parole quando parli di quel passato e magari questo presente con tuo marito è la tua reazione a tutto quello che è successo, quello che forse ti ha salvata dopo. Non so, la sparo sempre perchè è un argomento che è come un salto nel buio, tolto il lavoro ed il sesso tuo marito è più importante come persona e non come marito, prendi con le pinze quello che dico, ok???



Sì, forse. Comunque lui mi stima e mi sostiene. E anch'io lo stimo. E mi dà sicurezza e stabilità, e io ne ho bisogno.
Ed è il padre dei miei figli.


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, forse. Comunque lui mi stima e mi sostiene. E anch'io lo stimo. E mi dà sicurezza e stabilità, e io ne ho bisogno.
> Ed è il padre dei miei figli.


Visto quello che hai vissuto forse questo rende indelebile il legame. Hai mai pensato di aver a volte fatto in modo che i tuoi amanti scappassero da te??? magari in maniera inconscia hai combinato qualche casino???


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate ma come esisto io che non lo faccio... penso che probabilmente esistano anche altri casi come il mio... Non credo di essere un caso unico... anche se è vero che una coppia di norma lo fa.
> 
> Però, come ho già detto altre volte, non vedo perché *essere così categorici* nel dire che sia una stronzata a cui non si debba credere.
> 
> Ad esempio per me le cose sono cambiate decisamente da quando io ho cominciato a tradirlo. E' vero, non l'abbiamo mai fatto molto spesso, però prima al massimo tra una volta e l'altra passava un mese. Dopodiché lo facevamo (se io prendevo l'iniziativa... non è che mi rifiutava proprio tutte le volte). Invece da quando l'ho tradito le cose sono cambiate. Prima, con l'inglese, dopo averlo visto e aver passato del tempo con lui, per almeno due o tre mesi io non ce la facevo proprio a farlo con mio marito. E per tutto il tempo che ho frequentato il tipo di FB non l'ho mai fatto - nemmeno una volta- con mio marito. Idem quando mi vedevo con il mio ex. Adesso è vero che non sto vedendo nessuno eppure non ho nessuna voglia di farlo con mio marito... ma comunque mentre frequentavo gli altri non ci pensavo proprio. Mi ricordo che una volta qui sul forum avevo scritto che io sono fedele ai miei amanti (e Daniele mi aveva massacrata). Ma comunque non credo di essere l'unica persona al mondo che non riesce a scopare con due persone diverse nello stesso periodo...


se vedi bene  non sono stata categorica
ho detto "che sia vero o no"
ma, sempre che sia vero o no,
il fatto di dirlo  all'amante 
è comunque un "di più"
che può essere una pressione per fargli fare una scelta
o un modo di giustificarsi
con lui o con sè stessi


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, forse. Comunque lui mi stima e mi sostiene. E anch'io lo stimo. E mi dà sicurezza e stabilità, e io ne ho bisogno.
> Ed è il padre dei miei figli.


 e un uomo così, dopo l'esperienza precedente , è un bel porto sicuro.
mannaggia....io spero sempre nel risveglio dei sensi e giocherei ancora sulla vostra coppia.


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e un uomo così, dopo l'esperienza precedente , è un bel porto sicuro.
> mannaggia....io spero sempre nel risveglio dei sensi e giocherei ancora sulla vostra coppia.


O al massimo alla morter dei suoi così possono essere beati e sopiti insieme , meglio che essere su due strade diverse anche se parallele, no???


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> O al massimo alla morter dei suoi così possono essere beati e sopiti insieme , meglio che essere su due strade diverse anche se parallele, no???


no.


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho capito che del sesso mi frega relativamente.
> 
> Infatti ora sono 3 mesi che non lo faccio e non me ne frega niente. Ho altre cose che sono molto più importanti.





quintina ha detto:


> Sì, forse. Comunque lui mi stima e mi sostiene. E anch'io lo stimo. E mi dà sicurezza e stabilità, e io ne ho bisogno.
> Ed è il padre dei miei figli.


Ma che volete di più da questa santa donna.

Sarà che hai dell'altro da capire ancora, ma sarà pure che hai troppo da fare no?

Fa una cosa, spegni la lavatrice e balla.....non c'entra nulla e magari non ti piace ma te la mando....non lo so perchè ho scritto sta scemenza, ciao.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBVtnoLeO_U&feature=fvst


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

*Professo'*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma che volete di più da questa santa donna.
> 
> Sarà che hai dell'altro da capire ancora, ma sarà pure che hai troppo da fare no?
> 
> Fa una cosa, spegni la lavatrice e balla.....non c'entra nulla e magari non ti piace ma te la mando....non lo so perchè ho scritto sta scemenza, ciao.



*Sincronismo?*​
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122953&postcount=500

​


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma che volete di più da questa santa donna.
> 
> Sarà che hai dell'altro da capire ancora, ma sarà pure che hai troppo da fare no?
> 
> ...


Grazie DM

ma io non sono affatto una santa donna...

ho fatto un sacco di porcate.

Ho contribuito a sfasciare una famiglia con un bimbo piccolo. Cosa per cui mi sento ancora decisamente in colpa adesso

E ho fatto un sacco di porcate a mio marito. E anche se mi viene da dire che un po'  "se l'è cercata" non credo che se lo meritasse, e mi dispiace avergliele fatte. Tuttavia non metterei la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che non le farò più. Perché anche se adesso come adesso non mi frega granché del sesso... conoscendomi non sono certa che sarà così per sempre

PS Tranne te mi piace molto!


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie DM
> 
> ma io non sono affatto una santa donna...
> 
> ...


Hai fatto, hai detto, ti sei sentita, le rifarai........io vedo come parli oggi......Tranne te non mi fa stare nelle scarpe...


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho contribuito a sfasciare una famiglia con un bimbo piccolo. Cosa per cui mi sento ancora decisamente in colpa adesso


Per questa cosa hai chiesto scusa alla persona che hai contribuito a colpire??? Forse sarebbe il caso per capire meglio le dinamiche di u tradimento, sai???
Vedere gli occhi di chi è rimasto colpito e sfasciato fa molto, ma davvero molto.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie DM
> 
> ma io non sono affatto una santa donna...
> 
> ...


Cavolo Quintina....che sorpresa...e chi l'avrebbe detto,per quel poco che avevo capito.
Senza il sesso,almeno vale per me,e'impossibile vivere,uno puo'farne meno,ma zero assoluto..
Coraggio,il passato e'passato,non ci pensare piu'


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Sincronismo?*
> 
> ​


E non lo so Marì, ci sarebbero almeno una quarantina di anni di gap....:mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cavolo Quintina....che sorpresa...e chi l'avrebbe detto,per quel poco che avevo capito.
> Senza il sesso,almeno vale per me,e'impossibile vivere,uno puo'farne meno,ma zero assoluto..
> Coraggio,il passato e'passato,non ci pensare piu'


Ammazza Lothar scrivete, scrivete, scrivete ma non vi capite......:sonar:


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho contribuito a sfasciare una famiglia con un bimbo piccolo. Cosa per cui mi sento ancora decisamente in colpa adesso


Non credo che ci si possa incolpare per decisioni prese da qualcun altro. Ognuno è responsabile della propria vita e delle proprie scelte. E direi che basta e avanza.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E non lo so Marì, ci sarebbero almeno una quarantina di anni di gap....:mrgreen:



Ovvio :ar: e' un Gap generazionale :ar::ar:


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ovvio :ar: e' un Gap generazionale :ar::ar:


Ti chiedo umilmente scusa se ti ho offeso.....stai tranquilla perchè non intendevo quello..... :up::mrgreen::bye:k::amici::thankyou::yes:

Le faccine che mancano metticele tu, sei tu l'esperta di faccine no?
Ho un picco di endorfine oggi....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ammazza Lothar scrivete, scrivete, scrivete ma non vi capite......:sonar:


Forse hai ragione tu,ma sai io qua'vengo di rado,e per poco,non riesco a leggere tutto, e me ne dispiace.
Per cui anche le risposte possono non essere adeguate..ok?


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ti chiedo umilmente *scusa se ti ho offeso.....*stai tranquilla perchè non intendevo quello..... :up::mrgreen::bye:k::amici::thankyou::yes:
> 
> Le faccine che mancano metticele tu, sei tu l'esperta di faccine no?
> Ho un picco di endorfine oggi....



... e di cosa azzo: e' un dato di fatto, o meglio una data di mascita :strizza:

Comunque tranquillo :linguaccia: no problem.


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione tu,ma sai io qua'vengo di rado,e per poco,non riesco a leggere tutto, e me ne dispiace.
> Per cui anche le risposte possono non essere adeguate..ok?


 k:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per questa cosa hai chiesto scusa alla persona che hai contribuito a colpire??? Forse sarebbe il caso per capire meglio le dinamiche di u tradimento, sai???
> Vedere gli occhi di chi è rimasto colpito e sfasciato fa molto, ma davvero molto.



No Daniele, non le ho chiesto scusa. Lei vive in Spagna e io sinceramente ho ringraziato il cielo che fosse così lontana. Non sono nemmeno sicura che la cosa le farebbe piacere, o magari invece potrebbe farla incazzare ulteriormente. Quando scoppiò il casino si inventò con lui che io le facevo le telefonate mute sul telefono di casa. Diceva che veniva fuori un numero con un prefisso italiano. Ma a me una cosa del genere non sarebbe mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello, mi sentivo già così merda nei suoi confronti. Che senso avrebbe avuto infierire? Ma immagino che lei si inventò questa cosa per farmi passare per una pazza agli occhi di lui... boh...
Ma mi chiedo: a un tradito farebbe piacere ricevere le scuse dalla persona che l'ha reso tale? Io sinceramente penso che se la tipa con cui si vedeva mio marito anni e anni fa mi avesse contattata per chiedermi scusa... beh... non credo che l'avrei presa molto bene... insomma: scusa un cazzo, no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cavolo Quintina....che sorpresa...e chi l'avrebbe detto,per quel poco che avevo capito.
> Senza il sesso,almeno vale per me,e'impossibile vivere,uno puo'farne meno,ma zero assoluto..
> Coraggio,il passato e'passato,non ci pensare piu'


scusa, ma la sorpresa quale sarebbe? non ho capito


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo che ci si possa incolpare per decisioni prese da qualcun altro. Ognuno è responsabile della propria vita e delle proprie scelte. E direi che basta e avanza.



E' vero.

Però io l'ho passata liscia, e per me tutto è come era prima.

Lui invece ha perso la sua famiglia.

8 anni passati con la moglie a cercare di avere un figlio... e poi quando finalmente te lo stanno per dare (l'hanno adottato) spunta fuori un fantasma dal tuo passato (io) che ti manda completamente in tilt...

Io non avevo programmato niente, ma nemmeno mi sono tirata indietro. Insomma, ho le mie belle responsabilità


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, ma la sorpresa quale sarebbe? non ho capito


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No Daniele, non le ho chiesto scusa. Lei vive in Spagna e io sinceramente ho ringraziato il cielo che fosse così lontana. Non sono nemmeno sicura che la cosa le farebbe piacere, o magari invece potrebbe farla incazzare ulteriormente. Quando scoppiò il casino si inventò con lui che io le facevo le telefonate mute sul telefono di casa. Diceva che veniva fuori un numero con un prefisso italiano. Ma a me una cosa del genere non sarebbe mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello, mi sentivo già così merda nei suoi confronti. Che senso avrebbe avuto infierire? Ma immagino che lei si inventò questa cosa per farmi passare per una pazza agli occhi di lui... boh...
> Ma mi chiedo: *a un tradito farebbe piacere ricevere le scuse dalla persona che l'ha reso tale?* Io sinceramente penso che se la tipa con cui si vedeva mio marito anni e anni fa mi avesse contattata per chiedermi scusa... beh... non credo che l'avrei presa molto bene... insomma: scusa un cazzo, no?


 assolutamente no!! :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma ero seria!!!!!!!

Non ho capito davvero a cosa si riferisse, se al fatto che ho contribuito a sfasciare una famiglia, oppure al fatto che ho fatto porcate a mio marito, oppure se penso che lo rifarei....

non ho capito, davvero!


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, ma la sorpresa quale sarebbe? non ho capito


Ce l'ha lui no?


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma ero seria!!!!!!!
> 
> Non ho capito davvero a cosa si riferisse, se al fatto che ho contribuito a sfasciare una famiglia, oppure al fatto che ho fatto porcate a mio marito, oppure se penso che lo rifarei....
> 
> non ho capito, davvero!


 giuro che nemmeno io l'ho capito.... forse era a libera interpretazione!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> giuro che nemmeno io l'ho capito.... forse era a libera interpretazione!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Magari si riferiva al fatto che mi piace "Tranne te"!


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma ero seria!!!!!!!
> 
> Non ho capito davvero a cosa si riferisse, se al fatto che ho contribuito a sfasciare una famiglia, oppure al fatto che ho fatto porcate a mio marito, oppure se penso che lo rifarei....
> 
> non ho capito, davvero!



Leggi meglio, e lentamente 




lothar57 ha detto:


> Cavolo Quintina....che sorpresa...e chi l'avrebbe detto,per quel poco che avevo capito.
> *Senza il sesso,almeno vale per me,e'impossibile vivere*,uno puo'farne meno,ma zero assoluto..
> Coraggio,il passato e'passato,non ci pensare piu'



:mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, ma la sorpresa quale sarebbe? non ho capito


Scusa tu Quintina,come sai leggo poco e in fretta,con tutto quello che mi hai detto appena entrato...mi ero fatto l'idea che tu fossi un santa...meglio cosi'..

Non dare retta a Daniele che stasera scrive patacate;pensa ,telefonare per scusarsi....con la moglie dell'amante..:carneval::carneval::carneval:come gli vengono in mente??


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa tu Quintina,come sai leggo poco e in fretta,con tutto quello che mi hai detto appena entrato...mi ero fatto l'idea che tu fossi un santa...meglio cosi'..
> 
> Non dare retta a Daniele che stasera scrive patacate;pensa ,telefonare per scusarsi....con la moglie dell'amante..:carneval::carneval::carneval:come gli vengono in mente??


Per la miseria Loth, la situazione si aggrava.....:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Per la miseria Loth, la situazione si aggrava.....:mexican:





:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Della serie: Dalla padella alla brace!


:risata::risata::risata::risata:


Quinti', fallo nero.​


----------



## dottor manhattan (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:​
> 
> Della serie: Dalla padella alla brace!​
> 
> ...


Toglietegli la Katanaaaaaa!


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Toglietegli la Katanaaaaaa!


Why? 


























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quinti', fallo nero.​


Vai bionda guerriera.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnmZA3gk3PY


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Toglietegli la Katanaaaaaa!


Non fosse altro  per quello che ha scritto ieri:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122596&postcount=841


E questa viene a rompere il cazzo a me per queto post

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122926&postcount=479

Lui non lo legge "La Felina", e' latitante quando Lotha scrive queste perle di saggezza :rotfl::rotfl: questo posto e' un manicomio :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non fosse altro  per quello che ha scritto ieri:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=122596&postcount=841
> 
> ...


 
raccogli due tarocchi e fatti un spremuta...con un po'di valium dentro:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vai bionda guerriera.



E' piu' onorevole questo 


​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqb_FzoqYcQ


:mrgreen::rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> raccogli due tarocchi e fatti un spremuta...con un po'di valium dentro:carneval::carneval:











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xGm_xoYcmI
​


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xGm_xoYcmI​


Mi piace Mari',grazie.....Sordi e'stato un grande...e sei stata velocissima a trovarlo.
Mi sa'che il valium non l'hai mica preso....

Mi perdoni vero???Io scherzo spesso quando vengo qua'...ho gia'tante rotture di palle nelle mille cose che faccio...
Ciao,buona serata.......


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi piace Mari',grazie.....Sordi e'stato un grande...e sei stata velocissima a trovarlo.
> Mi sa'che *il valium *non l'hai mica preso.... *non mi serve, ho un marito piu' giovane di me ed anche di te, figurati*
> 
> Mi perdoni vero???Io scherzo spesso quando vengo qua'...ho gia'tante rotture di palle nelle mille cose che faccio...
> Ciao,buona serata.......


Ognuno ha le Sue rotture ... ed i cocci sono suoi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le Sue rotture ... ed i cocci sono suoi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


E'vero me lo avevi detto...ha meno di 50 anni giusto???
Devo ammettere che sei in gamba...in genere e''il contrario ,brava Mari',facciamo un''patto di non aggressione''...potrebbe essere un'idea:up:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'vero me lo avevi detto...ha meno di 50 anni giusto???
> Devo ammettere che sei in gamba...in genere e''il contrario ,brava Mari',facciamo un''patto di non aggressione''...potrebbe essere un'idea:up:



51 ad ottobre lui ed io 65 a giugno.

Tu stai attento a cio che scrivi  ti tengo d'occhio   :up:


:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> 51 ad ottobre lui ed io 65 a giugno.
> 
> Tu stai attento a cio che scrivi  ti tengo d'occhio   :up:
> 
> ...


Cavolo 14 anni in meno........non ho parole.davvero complimenti,sul serio.
ok vedrai che funziona.......:up:


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cavolo 14 anni in meno........non ho parole.davvero *complimenti*,sul serio.
> 
> *ok vedrai che funziona*.......:up:


A me? ... casomai a lui  :mrgreen:


Vedremo


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Però io l'ho passata liscia, e per me tutto è come era prima.
> 
> ...


Se è andato completamente in tilt era perchè già aveva la predisposizione. Non prenderti addosso colpe che non sono tue.


----------



## Papero (15 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie DM
> 
> ma io non sono affatto una santa donna...
> 
> ...


Anch'io ho tentato ma non ci sono riuscito... anzi, se la famiglia della mia ex amante si fosse sfasciata forse suo marito avrebbe evitato ulteriori corna e una nuova figlia molto probabilmente non sua. Stavo per salvarlo


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Infatti, hai ragione.
> 
> Ho capito che del sesso mi frega relativamente.
> 
> Infatti ora sono 3 mesi che non lo faccio e non me ne frega niente. Ho altre cose che sono molto più importanti


3 mesi??? Urcocàn. Io fatico a star senza tre giorni...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No Daniele, non le ho chiesto scusa. Lei vive in Spagna e io sinceramente ho ringraziato il cielo che fosse così lontana. Non sono nemmeno sicura che la cosa le farebbe piacere, o magari invece potrebbe farla incazzare ulteriormente. Quando scoppiò il casino si inventò con lui che io le facevo le telefonate mute sul telefono di casa. Diceva che veniva fuori un numero con un prefisso italiano. Ma a me una cosa del genere non sarebbe mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello, mi sentivo già così merda nei suoi confronti. Che senso avrebbe avuto infierire? Ma immagino che lei si inventò questa cosa per farmi passare per una pazza agli occhi di lui... boh...
> Ma mi chiedo: a un tradito farebbe piacere ricevere le scuse dalla persona che l'ha reso tale? Io sinceramente penso che se la tipa con cui si vedeva mio marito anni e anni fa mi avesse contattata per chiedermi scusa... beh... non credo che l'avrei presa molto bene... insomma: *scusa un cazzo, no?*


sì :up:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa, ma la sorpresa quale sarebbe? non ho capito


secondo me credeva che tu facessi parte di quelle che lui chiama ironicamente maestre di vita
quelle che non tradiscono (col retropensiero che non lo fanno perchè non se le fila nessuno)
il tutto perchè non hai apprezzato alcuni suoi post beceri :carneval:


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Marzo 2011)

Stasera sono in partenza per 2 giorni con l'altra. E a dire il vero se da una parte ne sono contento dall'altra non vorrei andarci. Per la prima volta ho un certo senso di colpa. Continuo a figurarmi mia moglie a letto da sola che dorme. Se esco da questa storia e deciderò di risanare le cose con mia moglie, mi guarderò bene dall'innamorarmi di un altra. Non dico che non la tradirei più per chè conoscendomi so che se una ci sta....però niente innamoramenti, niente che coinvolga più di una scopata. Comincio a sentire il bisogno di essere più tranquillo, più rilassato.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> secondo me credeva che tu facessi parte di quelle che lui chiama ironicamente maestre di vita
> quelle che non tradiscono (col retropensiero che non lo fanno perchè non se le fila nessuno)
> il tutto perchè non hai apprezzato alcuni suoi post beceri :carneval:


:up::up::up:brava!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Stasera sono in partenza per 2 giorni con l'altra. E a dire il vero se da una parte ne sono contento dall'altra non vorrei andarci. Per la prima volta ho un certo senso di colpa. Continuo a figurarmi mia moglie a letto da sola che dorme. Se esco da questa storia e deciderò di risanare le cose con mia moglie, mi guarderò bene dall'innamorarmi di un altra. Non dico che non la tradirei più per chè conoscendomi so che se una ci sta....però niente innamoramenti, niente che coinvolga più di una scopata. Comincio a sentire il bisogno di essere più tranquillo, più rilassato.


Macche'sola..........vedrai che ti ricambia,,,sveglia........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Macche'sola..........vedrai che ti ricambia,,,sveglia........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma sei convinto che solo tua moglie non ricambi (almeno per ora)? :carneval:

comunque massimo ha trovato la sua anima gemella:
la moglie :singleeye:

dice che lei fa sesso senza voglia, come un dovere
e lui va con l'amante come se dovesse

entrambi
non lo fo per piacer mio ...:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sei convinto che solo tua moglie non ricambi (almeno per ora)? :carneval:
> 
> comunque massimo ha trovato la sua anima gemella:
> la moglie :singleeye:
> ...


Convinto??Assolutamente no...pero'mia moglie del sesso ne ha voglia eccome,e non lo fa'per farlo,tutt'altro.......quindi
mi preoccuperei se facesse come la moglie di Massimo....abbastanza ovvio che e'becco pure lui...morale:hai ragione tu,vanno proprio bene l'uno con l'altro:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Marzo 2011)

Quell'idea Lothar non te la togli dalla testa eh. Chissà da cosa deriva questa tua convinzione.


----------



## Irene (16 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Stasera sono in partenza per 2 giorni con l'altra. E a dire il vero se da una parte ne sono contento dall'altra non vorrei andarci. e questo non ti fa riflettere? Per la prima volta ho un certo senso di colpa. Continuo a figurarmi mia moglie a letto da sola che dorme. ma di tua moglie ti interessa solo perchè dorme sola? e del resto scusa? Se esco da questa storia e deciderò di risanare le cose con mia moglie, e perchè lo dovresti fare solo dopo esserne uscito da questa storia? perchè non ora? (e bada che io leggendoti credo che tu NON NE VOGLIA USCIRE..perchè ti è troppo comodo così..)  mi guarderò bene dall'innamorarmi di un altra. Non dico che non la tradirei più per chè conoscendomi so che se una ci sta....però niente innamoramenti, niente che coinvolga più di una scopata. Comincio a sentire il bisogno di essere più tranquillo, più rilassato.e allora prima prova a fare chiarezza con te stesso e con chi ti ta vicino..[/QUOTE]
> 
> Scusa la crudezza delle mie parole..ammetto che la mia reazione è la conseguenza della mia sofferenza di tradita..però.. trovo il tuo comportamento un tantino ipocrita..


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Quell'idea Lothar non te la togli dalla testa eh. Chissà da cosa deriva questa tua convinzione.


 
Scusa Massimo hai scritto e concordo al 100% che gia'tre giorni senza farlo sono troppi,come puoi pensare che per tua moglie non sia lo stesso???Dovresti riflettere....
Guarda che a loro piace come a noi,non ti credere,mia moglie lo farebbe tutte le sere.............


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ed allora donde nasce l'indignazione?
> Che poi per dire "indignazione" con un rutto quante birre ci vogliono?
> E fuoriesce l'incomprensione...


Non nasce per caso, è determinata.

Perchè questo è un troll-thread.


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non nasce per caso, è determinata.
> 
> Perchè questo è un troll-thread.


Ho frequentato e frequento tutt'ora vari forum: mai stato troll o avuto un troll.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ho frequentato e frequento tutt'ora vari forum: *mai* stato troll o *avuto un troll*.



Peccato... sono bestioline così carine e intelligenti :mrgreen:

Non ho potuto resistere.....


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ho frequentato e frequento tutt'ora vari forum: mai stato troll o avuto un troll.


eppure è così comodo


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non nasce per caso, è determinata.
> 
> Perchè questo è un troll-thread.


Che lo sia o non lo sia, sotto il profilo maieutico, nulla cambia.

Ciò che accade agli altri, specie se lontani, per noi è sempre, al più, una rappresentazione teatrale, nondimeno sono veri i nostri umori, i nostri pensieri e finanche lacrime e risa.
E' irrilevante che gli attori siano consci interpreti di una commedia sul palco o inconsci protagonisti della commedia della vita.

Del resto anche i mostri-tarlo o le volpi-scoiattolo sono simpatici quanto alcuni troll...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure *è così comodo
> *



*"comincia presto, finisce presto e di solito non pulisce il water"*

​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZAXeC7r4qk



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Stasera sono in partenza per 2 giorni con l'altra. E a dire il vero se da una parte ne sono contento dall'altra non vorrei andarci. Per la prima volta ho un certo senso di colpa. *Continuo a figurarmi mia moglie a letto da sola che dorme*. Se esco da questa storia e deciderò di risanare le cose con mia moglie, mi guarderò bene dall'innamorarmi di un altra. Non dico che non la tradirei più per chè conoscendomi so che se una ci sta....però niente innamoramenti, niente che coinvolga più di una scopata. Comincio a sentire il bisogno di essere più tranquillo, più rilassato.


 
Continuo a figurarmi tua moglie a letto con due maschi da sballo.
Stasera.
Mentre tu fai cilecca con l'altra


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Continuo a figurarmi tua moglie a letto con due maschi da sballo.
> Stasera.
> Mentre tu fai cilecca con l'altra


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Continuo a figurarmi tua moglie a letto con due maschi da sballo.
> Stasera.
> Mentre tu fai cilecca con l'altra


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e devo dire che
figurandomi sua moglie
esce fuori che me la figuro assai partecipe :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Continuo a figurarmi tua moglie a letto con due maschi da sballo.
> Stasera.
> Mentre tu fai cilecca con l'altra


Magari. Sarebbe il segno che la giustizia esiste anche su questa terra, ogni tanto.


----------



## passante (17 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Continuo a figurarmi tua moglie a letto con due maschi da sballo.
> Stasera.
> Mentre tu fai cilecca con l'altra





Amoremio ha detto:


> e devo dire che
> figurandomi sua moglie
> esce fuori che me la figuro assai partecipe :mrgreen:


 

siete teribbili


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Marzo 2011)

:up:
Se lo facesse mi sentirei a posto con la coscienza. Davvero.


----------



## lorelai (17 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> :up:
> Se lo facesse mi sentirei a posto con la coscienza. Davvero.


E questo dimostra ancora di più, se mai ce ne fosse bisogno, quanto poco provi per tua moglie.


----------



## Daniele (17 Marzo 2011)

Quintina, da parte  di un tradito le scuse non servono, ti pigli due bei ceffoni e guardi basso e quello avrebbe dato una mano... Io ora come ora ho l'indirizzo dove abita  il fesso, lui vive non sapendo che io so dove abita e che posso fare quello che voglio della sua vita, mi basta questo, mi basta sapere che posso rovinare con lui la sua fidanzata e madre di suo figlio per vivere in pace con me stesso, a volte basta solo sapere di poter fare una cosa senza farla per essere soddisfatti.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> :up:
> Se lo facesse mi sentirei a posto con la coscienza. Davvero.


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:questa e'bella.....Massimo ma le pensi alla notte queste puttanate???
IO non sono un giglio,ti dico che se mia moglie mi facesse becco farebbe benissimo,ma da a concordare con te,ne corre..................
assolutamente e'pazzaia solo pensarlo...ehm ehm forse qualche birra di troppo...????


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa se sposto per un attimo la tua attenzione sull'altro versante del problema: tua moglie. Hai preso in considerazione l'idea di separarti, visto che affermi di amare un'altra persona e di esserne addirittura geloso? Non avete figli, se vuoi amore e attenzioni bastano un cane e una colf.
> 
> Per il resto la tua amante dà l'idea di una donna scaltra che sa bene quello che vuole. Mi pare che la libertà sia per lei una condizione essenziale. Non mi pare che tu possa pretendere nulla da lei, né limitare in nessun modo la sua condotta. Insomma, se sei geloso, sono problemi tuoi che devi imparare a gestirti.


 
BRAVA!! PRECISA COME UNA LAMA!!!:up:
Ragazzo che vuole tutto la mamma e la sorella!!
Insomma una donna più matura di te,che ha una sua vita, può affezionarsi,può passare dei bellissimi e intensi momenti con te, ma finito il momento, tutto torna al suo posto.
Queste si chiamano regole...
Chi non le comprende o non le adotta,si frega e alla fine perde tutto..
Wise


----------



## Massimo meridio (22 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Continuo a figurarmi tua moglie a letto con due maschi da sballo.
> Stasera.
> Mentre tu fai cilecca con l'altra


Brava. Continua con questo genere di commenti. Farai venire la voglia a tutti di chiedere un con siglio, un aiuto su questo forum.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Brava. Continua con questo genere di commenti. Farai venire la voglia a tutti di chiedere un con siglio, un aiuto su questo forum.


Poche utenti come Chiara Matraini hanno messo la loro esperienza a servizio di tutto l'universo femminile del forum.
Tu Meridio vuoi a tutti i costi sentirti dire che la tua paura di essere tradito è giustificata, che la tua amante ti ama, che sei in dovere di avere un amante perchè hai sposato una suora ecc..ecc..ecc...

Infantile eh?
Uhm...fidati la Matra non ha molto istinto materno...se sei bambino...la irriti.

Tu vuoi essere solo...compatito...
Fai come me...metti in saccoccia ogni consiglio.
Tutto fa brodo no?


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara ha ragione ed ha rimarcato una cosa, tolto il fatto che se tradisci sei in errore a prescindere, tu hai mancato di rispetto verso tua moglie una volta  di troppo, sei geloso della troiazza che ti scopi. Mentre tua moglie che dai percerta come santa potrebbe esserlo con te, ma essere come l'altra con un altro uomo...o con altri uomini, guarda che succede??? Anzi meno una donna la da al marito...più probabile che la sua santità sia santità per cazzo ricevuto da altri.
Ma se anche non fosse così, lei ti ha voluto dare una breve sculacciata nel tuo infantilismo, hai la tua amante??? Chi se ne fotte se tromba con altri , tanto per ora lo fa anche con te ed il giro torna puntualmente a te.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Brava. Continua con questo genere di commenti. Farai venire la voglia a tutti di chiedere un con siglio, un aiuto su questo forum.


Massimo non credo di avere mai concordato con Chiara,ma stavolta dico che ha ragione e molto.Guarda che e'cosi',lo stanno dicendo tutti qua',apri gli occhi.......


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara ha ragione ed ha rimarcato una cosa, tolto il fatto che se tradisci sei in errore a prescindere, tu hai mancato di rispetto verso tua moglie una volta  di troppo, sei geloso della troiazza che ti scopi. Mentre tua moglie che dai percerta come santa potrebbe esserlo con te, ma essere come l'altra con un altro uomo...o con altri uomini, guarda che succede??? Anzi meno una donna la da al marito...più probabile che la sua santità sia santità per cazzo ricevuto da altri.
> Ma se anche non fosse così, lei ti ha voluto dare una breve sculacciata nel tuo infantilismo, hai la tua amante??? Chi se ne fotte se tromba con altri , tanto per ora lo fa anche con te ed il giro torna puntualmente a te.


Lo so Daniele...
Non a caso il boccaccio dice...
Il santocrescinman che Iddio ci diè...
Lui il nostro membro datoci dalla natura per la loro santificazione...
Gira e rigira...la morale è sempre quella:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Continuo a figurarmi tua moglie a letto con due maschi da sballo.
> Stasera.
> Mentre tu fai cilecca con l'altra


Non posso approvarti ma approvo: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



			
				conte ha detto:
			
		

> Tu Meridio vuoi a tutti i costi sentirti dire che la tua paura di essere tradito è giustificata, che la tua amante ti ama, che sei in dovere di avere un amante perchè hai sposato una suora ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> Infantile eh?


 Quoto.


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non posso approvarti ma approvo: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Quoto.


 Quoto pure io!!!!!!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Brava. Continua con questo genere di commenti. Farai venire la voglia a tutti di chiedere un con siglio, un aiuto su questo forum.


 
Uhm...auguravo semplicemente a tua moglie uno dei miei divertimenti preferiti.

Che succede? la _cougar _ti ha dato il benservito?


----------



## Massimo meridio (26 Marzo 2011)

A volte potrò apparirvi antipatico, presuntuoso o chessòio...ad ogni modo vi ringrazio A TUTTI per ciò che dite. Vi leggo...penso...pondero e valuto...per il momento non posso fare altro. Però già questo mi aiuta.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> *A volte potrò apparirvi antipatico, presuntuoso o chessòio*...ad ogni modo vi ringrazio A TUTTI per ciò che dite. Vi leggo...penso...pondero e valuto...per il momento non posso fare altro. Però già questo mi aiuta.


 Rappresenti la media


----------



## Massimo meridio (30 Marzo 2011)

Ci siete ancora? Io sono ancora qui e non è cambiato molto ultimamente. Ieri ho litigato al telefono con "l'altra" e ultimamente succede un pò spesso. Però anche la moglie è sul serio andante. Mi sa che rovinerò tutto e con tutti. Sono un pò stanco di questa situazione che non è ne carne ne pesce. Prima o poi dovrò decidermi a fare qualcosa. Ma voi lo sapete meglio di me.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ci siete ancora? Io sono ancora qui e non è cambiato molto ultimamente. Ieri ho litigato al telefono con "l'altra" e ultimamente succede un pò spesso. Però anche la moglie è sul serio andante. Mi sa che rovinerò tutto e con tutti. Sono un pò stanco di questa situazione che non è ne carne ne pesce. Prima o poi dovrò decidermi a fare qualcosa. Ma voi lo sapete meglio di me.


Ieri il giornale di vicenza parlava di te...dicono che ti si è rotto il giocattolo.
Se non stai attento te le trovi tutte e due addosso che ti fanculizzano...meglio che ti trovi una terza via di fuga...


----------



## Massimo meridio (31 Marzo 2011)

Mah. Il giornmo prima abbiamo litigato al telefono ma ammetto che la colpa era mia. Ieri ci siamo visti per tutto il pomeriggio ed è stato un bel pomeriggio. Lei dice che mi ama ecc ecc. Non so...a volte ho paura di perderla altre volte ho paura che un giorno se ne esca davvero con la richiesta di lasciare mia moglie per lei. Succedesse (e temo che prima o poi lo farà) non saprei cosa fare. Ma forse sarebbe il momento giusto per fare ordine nelle idee. Visto che al momento come si suol dire ho poche idee e ben confuse.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Mah. Il giornmo prima abbiamo litigato al telefono ma ammetto che la colpa era mia. Ieri ci siamo visti per tutto il pomeriggio ed è stato un bel pomeriggio. Lei dice che mi ama ecc ecc. Non so...a volte ho paura di perderla altre volte ho paura che un giorno se ne esca davvero con la richiesta di lasciare mia moglie per lei. Succedesse (e temo che prima o poi lo farà) non saprei cosa fare. Ma forse sarebbe il momento giusto per fare ordine nelle idee. Visto che al momento come si suol dire ho poche idee e ben confuse.


e ti pare che la miglior cosa sia galleggiare nella speranza che non succeda

solo che invece questo è il modo migliore per finire in una situazione dalla quale ti sarà più difficile uscire senza danno

contento tu


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e ti pare che la miglior cosa sia galleggiare nella speranza che non succeda
> 
> solo che invece questo è il modo migliore per finire in una situazione dalla quale ti sarà più difficile uscire senza danno
> 
> contento tu


Allora la Snai stamattina quota Massimo cosi'

1-la moglie lo pianta perche' da tempo scopa fuori casa    1.10

2-l'amante lo pianta                    1.25

3.lo piantano tutte e due ,rimane becco e bastonato....non accettiamo piu'scommesse per eccesso di ribasso

4-rimane tutto cosi'     5.50


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora la Snai stamattina quota Massimo cosi'
> 
> 1-la moglie lo pianta perche' da tempo scopa fuori casa 1.10
> 
> ...


io direi 1.500


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora la Snai stamattina quota Massimo cosi'
> 
> 1-la moglie lo pianta perche' da tempo scopa fuori casa    1.10
> 
> ...


Meridio ascolta...
Ha parlato la voce della saggezza...
Secondo me Meridio è in grave pericolo per l'opzione 3, non capisce che in certi giochi, l'essere pronti a chiudere tutto è basilare...
Lo sai anche tu Lothar...con la moglie è una trincea no? Siamo sempre come Rambo nel bosco...cioè sempre imboscati...hai voglia tu di dirle che a sto mondo, per nostra fortuna, ci sono molte donnine allegre...quanti di noi Lothar, cadono in un'imboscata?


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Mah. Il giornmo prima abbiamo litigato al telefono ma ammetto che la colpa era mia. Ieri ci siamo visti per tutto il pomeriggio ed è stato un bel pomeriggio. Lei dice che mi ama ecc ecc. Non so...a volte ho paura di perderla altre volte ho paura che un giorno se ne esca davvero con la richiesta di lasciare mia moglie per lei. Succedesse (e temo che prima o poi lo farà) non saprei cosa fare. Ma forse sarebbe il momento giusto per fare ordine nelle idee. Visto che al momento come si suol dire ho poche idee e ben confuse.



Massimo,
Tu non possiedi due mele d'oro da regalare alle falloppie che, secche o meno, ti dilettano il coltellaccio da macellaio!
E una lingua non ben allenata non può assaporare i gusti delle parole più tronfie e ambigue che vanno ad oltraggiare sesquipedali discorsi più brutti ed immondi della guancia di una puttana!
Il ben fornito reparto di bricolage può ben fornire tutto il materiale necessario per costruire una conigliera adatta e comoda per cuori come i tuoi due, ma, senza l'arte del carpentiere allattato a bassa manovalanza o da maestro gagliardo, non sarai in grado di congiungere le assi ben calibrate coi chiodi spuntati e le martellate coglieranno le falangi e la conicultura sarà o inefficente o straripante tanto da essere o priva di figlianza o da sfoltire con la mixomatosi come sulle pianure vaste dell'Australia.

Ma, come quando davanti alla vetrina di una ben fornita pasticceria si viene colti da una frenesia che è più di occhio che di gola, tu stai ipnotizzando con un latino maccheronico, di risibile fattura, le regole della convivenza spietata che accomuna leggi ferree ed umori cangianti.
Le tribolazioni che, più di un vulcanico brufolo sul naso, ti stanno iniziando a cagionare le matasse di attorgigliamenti cerebro-inguinali, si sfangheranno solo a prezzo di tue corrosioni interstiziali.
Le piramidi stanno in piedi per via della loro base larga, e fu intelligente e pregevole l'impilamento delle mastabe di Imhotep per Snefru, così come non pare redditizio il tuo investimento di carichi eccessivi e asimmetrici su fondamenta troppo strette e poco profonde poggiate su terreno cedevole.

Se davvero non occorrono che padelle di ferro per cuocere anguille, che vivono felici nel limo e si moltiplicano solo in mari morti, forse non necessiteranno che paiuoli di rame per cuocere il cranio di colui il quale per sua natura finisce in soppressa dopo aver vissuto un solo anno.
E il truogolo è come finissima porcellana cinese per chi non si accontenta degli intingoli sciapi di chi ha scelto una vita regolare e afflitta dalle convenzioni, e la terminazione non si discosta di molto da quella di coloro che vivono lunga vita tra chi non taglia carne e formaggio con lo stesso coltello.

In conclusione, fatti forza!
Si preannunciano tempi bui!

Ciao!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora la Snai stamattina quota Massimo cosi'
> 
> 1-la moglie lo pianta perche' da tempo scopa fuori casa    1.10
> 
> ...


Ecco, ti distrai un attimo e subito ti fregano il posto. Allora, è successo adesso e che non succeda più :mrgreen:

Qui dentro le quote SNAI, e l'Eliminacode, le gestisco io......... comprì :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (31 Marzo 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Massimo,
> Tu non possiedi due mele d'oro da regalare alle falloppie che, secche o meno, ti dilettano il coltellaccio da macellaio!
> E una lingua non ben allenata non può assaporare i gusti delle parole più tronfie e ambigue che vanno ad oltraggiare sesquipedali discorsi più brutti ed immondi della guancia di una puttana!
> Il ben fornito reparto di bricolage può ben fornire tutto il materiale necessario per costruire una conigliera adatta e comoda per cuori come i tuoi due, ma, senza l'arte del carpentiere allattato a bassa manovalanza o da maestro gagliardo, non sarai in grado di congiungere le assi ben calibrate coi chiodi spuntati e le martellate coglieranno le falangi e la conicultura sarà o inefficente o straripante tanto da essere o priva di figlianza o da sfoltire con la mixomatosi come sulle pianure vaste dell'Australia.
> ...


 orcaeva!!!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, ti distrai un attimo e subito ti fregano il posto. Allora, è successo adesso e che non succeda più :mrgreen:
> 
> Qui dentro le quote SNAI, e l'Eliminacode, le gestisco io......... comprì :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Tuba i miei rispetti...mi sono dimenticato...facciamo 50 50  delgi incassi??


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meridio ascolta...
> Ha parlato la voce della saggezza...
> Secondo me Meridio è in grave pericolo per l'opzione 3, non capisce che in certi giochi, l'essere pronti a chiudere tutto è basilare...
> Lo sai anche tu Lothar...con la moglie è una trincea no? Siamo sempre come Rambo nel bosco...cioè sempre imboscati...hai voglia tu di dirle che a sto mondo, per nostra fortuna, ci sono molte donnine allegre...quanti di noi Lothar, cadono in un'imboscata?


Si Conte..cornuto e mazziato(si dice cosi'...)anche i sassi hanno capito che una moglie giovane come la sua non sta li ad aspettare,di essere scopata..male...,le donne capiscono queste cose in un lampo,,,e zac,ti sistemano
si Massimo e'strabecco della moglie e dell'amante...lui e'l'unico qui'che non l'ha capito


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> orcaeva!!!


per Snefru
o per il finale profetico?
:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si Conte..cornuto e mazziato(si dice cosi'...)anche i sassi hanno capito che una moglie giovane come la sua non sta li ad aspettare,di essere scopata..male...,le donne capiscono queste cose in un lampo,,,e zac,ti sistemano
> si Massimo e'strabecco della moglie e dell'amante...lui e'l'unico qui'che non l'ha capito


E per giunta si crede figo...e vuole darcela a bere a noi...vecchi lupi spellacchiati...ma sono cose elementari eh?
Ma dimmi te...
Come quello che non guarda la moglie per mesi e poi fa il contrito di cuore, perchè lei lo ha perfino tradito...ma pensa...porco can, non capisce che una donna arriva a gradi di disperazione tale...che...
Però ciò lui era fedele eh?
Anzi casto...
ma dimmi te che pataccate vogliono rifilarci...e si credono perfino fighi.


----------



## Massimo meridio (31 Marzo 2011)

Ebbene sì. Lo so di essere figo e non lo nascondo. Figo dentro e fuori.


----------



## Sabina (31 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si Conte..cornuto e mazziato(si dice cosi'...)anche i sassi hanno capito che una moglie giovane come la sua non sta li ad aspettare,di essere scopata..male...,le donne capiscono queste cose in un lampo,,,e zac,ti sistemano
> si Massimo e'strabecco della moglie e dell'amante...lui e'l'unico qui'che non l'ha capito


Non credere che sia sempre così sai... magari fosse sempre così...


----------



## Eliade (31 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ebbene sì. Lo so di essere figo e non lo nascondo. Figo dentro e fuori.


L'importante è davvero esserne convinti...:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ebbene sì. Lo so di essere figo *e non lo nascondo.* Figo dentro e fuori.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Massimo meridio (31 Marzo 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'importante è davvero esserne convinti...:unhappy:


Cosa volevi rispondessi a detta constatazione?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E per giunta si crede figo...e vuole darcela a bere a noi...vecchi lupi spellacchiati...ma sono cose elementari eh?
> Ma dimmi te...
> Come quello che non guarda la moglie per mesi e poi fa il contrito di cuore, perchè lei lo ha perfino tradito...ma pensa...porco can, non capisce che una donna arriva a gradi di disperazione tale...che...
> Però ciò lui era fedele eh?
> ...


certo,mia moglie vabbe'che era abituata bene,l'ha detto subito,tutto sto calo...strano sara'mica che....
solo che lei,forseeeeee,ci tiene davvero,la moglie dell'invornito(Conte sto'pensando di mettere il copyright...cosi'lo posso dire solo io)e'contenta,,,scopa pure la donna del popolo,nel senso che la da'a tutti..e io ti ricambio...
ma e'dura da capire.....e'si Conte d'altronde ci vogliono anche i...Massimi...se noi che cavolo ci stiamo a fare???:up:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Marzo 2011)

La più bella di definizione di _corna_ che ho sentito è stata questa:

_"Le corna sono come gli occhiali, tutti gli altri vedono che li hai indosso, ma tu a volte ti dimentichi che li hai sul naso."
_
:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La più bella di definizione di _corna_ che ho sentito è stata questa:
> 
> _"Le corna sono come gli occhiali, tutti gli altri vedono che li hai indosso, ma tu a volte ti dimentichi che li hai sul naso."_
> 
> :mrgreen:


 :up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (31 Marzo 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Cosa volevi rispondessi a detta constatazione?


Non necessita risposta, intendevo solo dire che di sicuro, per me, non sei figo dentro (fuori non so, mi fido)...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo,mia moglie vabbe'che era abituata bene,l'ha detto subito,tutto sto calo...strano sara'mica che....
> solo che lei,forseeeeee,ci tiene davvero,la moglie dell'invornito(Conte sto'pensando di mettere il copyright...cosi'lo posso dire solo io)e'contenta,,,scopa pure la donna del popolo,nel senso che la da'a tutti..e io ti ricambio...
> ma e'dura da capire.....e'si Conte d'altronde ci vogliono anche i...Massimi...se noi che cavolo ci stiamo a fare???:up:


Lothar...noi siamo umili no?
Noi siamo i Minimi...i Minori.
Cioè i Massimi si pappano l'unica che si crede la bella del reame...
Noi ci dedichiamo alle masse delle comuni mortali no? 
Meno se la tirano più sono brave in certe cose. No?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Marzo 2011)

ma la moglie di Massimo l'ha tradito? quella religiosa?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma la moglie di Massimo l'ha tradito? quella religiosa?


Beh sai come organista...posso confidarti che...ehm...tante con la scusa di andare a confessarsi...eh...dicono...ben dai maestro...facciamo qualche peccatuccio...tanto poi mi confesso...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2q4YG6NrYU


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Marzo 2011)

ma l'ha detto lui o è una vostra deduzione?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma l'ha detto lui o è una vostra deduzione?


Ssssssshhhhhhhhh...Io, Lothar e X factor siamo in missione per scoprirlo no?
Non hai letto l'articolo sul giornale?
Tu in cambio dovresti sincerarti che lui sia figo dentro e fuori...noi come sai ci occupiamo della parte femminile del figo...nome in codice: gnocca.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma l'ha detto lui o è una vostra deduzione?


 
seriamente parlando Quintina mi pare ovvio...solo lui non lo sa'


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...noi siamo umili no?
> Noi siamo i Minimi...i Minori.
> Cioè i Massimi si pappano l'unica che si crede la bella del reame...
> Noi ci dedichiamo alle masse delle comuni mortali no?
> Meno se la tirano più sono brave in certe cose. No?


 
 macche'umili,io sto'seguendo una...pista....moltooo fuori dalle mie possibilita'di eta'e altro...pero'ho visto che forse...potrei riuscirci
le donne spesso se ne sbattono del palestrato bello e scemo,vogliono sicurezza,riservatezza...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seriamente parlando Quintina mi pare ovvio...solo lui non lo sa'


mah...

seriamente parlando Lothar, mi pare un po' improbabile che una donna così come l'ha descritta Massimo, così pacata e timorata di Dio, dai forti principi morali, che è arrivata vergine al matrimonio... si faccia sbattere da qualcuno al di fuori dal matrimonio...

mi sembra molto più probabile che invece lo faccia una donna dirigente, con l'ossessione dell'aspetto fisico, che mangia una mela al giorno, che è piena di pretendenti...

ma gli esperti siete voi... maestri di vita... extraconiugale!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah...
> 
> seriamente parlando Lothar, mi pare un po' improbabile che una donna così come l'ha descritta Massimo, così pacata e timorata di Dio, dai forti principi morali, che è arrivata vergine al matrimonio... si faccia sbattere da qualcuno al di fuori dal matrimonio...
> 
> ...


 
tesoro alludi.....
ma io adesso che sono piu'...buono,riprendo a farlo molto spesso,l'amico meridio non lo fa'mai,lascia stare il tuo caso che rispetto e nel quale non voglio entrare,normalmente una donna lo vuole fare eccome.
sua moglie non chiede,gli va bene tutto,,,gatta ci cova


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro alludi.....
> ma io adesso che sono piu'...buono,riprendo a farlo molto spesso,l'amico meridio non lo fa'mai,lascia stare il tuo caso che rispetto e nel quale non voglio entrare,normalmente una donna lo vuole fare eccome.
> sua moglie non chiede,gli va bene tutto,,,gatta ci cova


L'ispettore Lothar indaga...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah...
> 
> seriamente parlando Lothar, mi pare un po' improbabile che una donna così come l'ha descritta Massimo, così pacata e timorata di Dio, dai forti principi morali, che è arrivata vergine al matrimonio... si faccia sbattere da qualcuno al di fuori dal matrimonio...
> 
> ...


Non siamo maestri, siamo avventurieri...ne abbiamo passate di tutti i colori: di ogni età, forma, estrazione culturale...la nostra è una missione...siamo qui per questo...e lo sai benissimo eh?:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non siamo maestri, siamo avventurieri...ne abbiamo passate di tutti i colori: di ogni età, forma, estrazione culturale...la nostra è una missione...siamo qui per questo...e lo sai benissimo eh?:carneval:


sarà... però per me di donne non capite un caxxo!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sarà... però per me di donne non capite un caxxo!


 
Quintina stavolta....Conte ti dispiace passarmi il gatto...si quello a nove code..Quintina cara vieni qua'senza katana.....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non siamo maestri, siamo avventurieri...ne abbiamo passate di tutti i colori: di ogni età, forma, estrazione culturale...la nostra è una missione...siamo qui per questo...e lo sai benissimo eh?:carneval:


Conte a proposito vai a leggerti la nuova storia di la'......e'pazzesco..abbiamo imbarcato un cuckold,si dice cosi?


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'ispettore Lothar indaga...









Scusa...non ho resistito...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa...non ho resistito...


 
hai fatto benissimo...lo spirito deve essere questo..


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte a proposito vai a leggerti la nuova storia di la'......e'pazzesco..abbiamo imbarcato un cuckold,si dice cosi?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...si Lothar...una storia incredibile...ma molto erotica no?
Dai Lothar chiama la Gelmini che mandiamo in pensione le maestre...e ci pappiamo le supplenti di vita...


----------



## Sabina (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sarà... però per me di donne non capite un caxxo!


:up:


----------



## Massimo meridio (2 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah...
> 
> seriamente parlando Lothar, mi pare un po' improbabile che una donna così come l'ha descritta Massimo, così pacata e timorata di Dio, dai forti principi morali, che è arrivata vergine al matrimonio... si faccia sbattere da qualcuno al di fuori dal matrimonio...
> 
> ...


Infatti è così. Le sue credenze religiose, la sua fede, la sua morale inattaccabile non gli fanoo neppure sentire da lontano la voglia di tradirmi. Questo lo so io, che ne dica qualcuno qui.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Infatti è così. Le sue credenze religiose, la sua fede, la sua morale inattaccabile non gli fanoo neppure sentire da lontano la voglia di tradirmi. Questo lo so io, che ne dica qualcuno qui.


Ma Meridio...lei sta benissimo così eh?
Mica tutte le donne sono amanti dei piaceri della carne eh?
Ma un conto è essere "casta" perchè non fa mai ciump ciump...un conto è perchè privilegi lo spirito...al posto della carne.....
E te lo dice uno che fu cacciato dal seminario a sedici anni...ehehehehehehe...la mia vocazione era un'altra...


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Aprile 2011)

Buongiorno.
Dico subito che qui non è cambiato nulla. Ci si vede 2-3 volte la settimana e oltre all'attività sportiva intensa si fa poi quel che si fa: si va al bar, si va a cena fuori, si scopazza e poi ognuno a casa sua. L'altro giorno  io avevo un impegno e non potevo andare con lei. Non le ho chiesto nulla di ciò che avrebbe fatto. Pensavo se ne andasse con il gruppetto di cui fa parte quel suo ex amante di cui dicevo all'inizio. Mi ero imposto di non chiederle cosa avrebbe fatto. Mi sono detto che col cavolo mi facevo vedere interessato su con chi avrebbe passato la domenica. Invece inaspettatamente è andata a fare un giro da sola nello stesso posto dove io avevo l'impegno (ci siamo visti 5 minuti al mattino presto). Poi verso mezzogiorno io avevo finito e lei poco dopo mi ha chiamato per vedere se mi ero liberato. Quando ho chiesto lei come mai non avesse cercato qualcun altro per andare in gita mi ha risposto che preferiva andare da sola se non c'ero io. Che ogni tanto ne sente il bisogno. Mah...
Comunque sto sul chi va là lo stesso. Con mia moglie faccio la solita vita tranquilla e comunque andiamo anche in giro insieme per varie cose. Il mio pensiero è: ma si può andare avanti anche anni in una situazione di stallo così? Ammetto che per me sarebbe comodo, anche se non rispettoso verso qualcun altro. Molti di voi non apprezzeranno questo ma si è qui per parlarne no?


----------



## Niko74 (14 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah...
> 
> seriamente parlando Lothar, mi pare un po' improbabile che una donna così come l'ha descritta Massimo, *così pacata e timorata di Dio, dai forti principi morali, che è arrivata vergine al matrimonio... si faccia sbattere da qualcuno al di fuori dal matrimonio...*
> 
> ...


Beh...e qui potrei dire che seppur improbabile non è impossibile....mia moglie ha tutte le caratteristiche evidenziate in grassetto....proprio tutte eh


----------



## Niko74 (14 Aprile 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Dico subito che qui non è cambiato nulla. Ci si vede 2-3 volte la settimana e oltre all'attività sportiva intensa si fa poi quel che si fa: si va al bar, si va a cena fuori, si scopazza e poi ognuno a casa sua. L'altro giorno  io avevo un impegno e non potevo andare con lei. Non le ho chiesto nulla di ciò che avrebbe fatto. Pensavo se ne andasse con il gruppetto di cui fa parte quel suo ex amante di cui dicevo all'inizio. Mi ero imposto di non chiederle cosa avrebbe fatto. Mi sono detto che col cavolo mi facevo vedere interessato su con chi avrebbe passato la domenica. Invece inaspettatamente è andata a fare un giro da sola nello stesso posto dove io avevo l'impegno (ci siamo visti 5 minuti al mattino presto). Poi verso mezzogiorno io avevo finito e lei poco dopo mi ha chiamato per vedere se mi ero liberato. Quando ho chiesto lei come mai non avesse cercato qualcun altro per andare in gita mi ha risposto che preferiva andare da sola se non c'ero io. Che ogni tanto ne sente il bisogno. Mah...
> Comunque sto sul chi va là lo stesso. Con mia moglie faccio la solita vita tranquilla e comunque andiamo anche in giro insieme per varie cose. Il mio pensiero è: *ma si può andare avanti anche anni in una situazione di stallo così?* Ammetto che per me sarebbe comodo, anche se non rispettoso verso qualcun altro. Molti di voi non apprezzeranno questo ma si è qui per parlarne no?


Ah guarda, non ho letto tutta la tua storia, però se non ti fai scoprire puoi andare avanti all'infinito se a te è comodo cosi. Se dovessi essere scoperto la musica cambierebbe di brutto (parlo da tradito che ha scoperto)


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...e qui potrei dire che seppur improbabile non è impossibile....mia moglie ha tutte le caratteristiche evidenziate in grassetto....proprio tutte eh


Infatti bravo Niko..ma sai Massimo ha il prosciutto sugli occhi,ed una situazione particolare.
Io la vedo cosi':con un'altra ci si vede ogni 10gg,motel,divertimento,auto,e a casa, .niente amore o tesoro,se ci tieni al matrimonio
Io ieri sera sono stato''vicino''a mia moglie,e nel pomeriggio correvo dietro ad un'altra...Massimo si e'innamorato dell'amante,,finira'separato.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Dico subito che qui non è cambiato nulla. Ci si vede 2-3 volte la settimana e oltre all'attività sportiva intensa si fa poi quel che si fa: si va al bar, si va a cena fuori, si scopazza e poi ognuno a casa sua. L'altro giorno io avevo un impegno e non potevo andare con lei. Non le ho chiesto nulla di ciò che avrebbe fatto. Pensavo se ne andasse con il gruppetto di cui fa parte quel suo ex amante di cui dicevo all'inizio. Mi ero imposto di non chiederle cosa avrebbe fatto. Mi sono detto che col cavolo mi facevo vedere interessato su con chi avrebbe passato la domenica. Invece *inaspettatamente è andata a fare un giro da sola nello stesso posto dove io avevo l'impegno (ci siamo visti 5 minuti al mattino presto). Poi verso mezzogiorno io avevo finito e lei poco dopo mi ha chiamato per vedere se mi ero liberato. Quando ho chiesto lei come mai non avesse cercato qualcun altro per andare in gita mi ha risposto che preferiva andare da sola se non c'ero io. Che ogni tanto ne sente il bisogno.* Mah...
> Comunque sto sul chi va là lo stesso. Con mia moglie faccio la solita vita tranquilla e comunque andiamo anche in giro insieme per varie cose. Il mio pensiero è: ma si può andare avanti anche anni in una situazione di stallo così? Ammetto che per me sarebbe comodo, anche se non rispettoso verso qualcun altro. Molti di voi non apprezzeranno questo ma si è qui per parlarne no?


sta stringendo il laccio


----------



## Massimo meridio (14 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sta stringendo il laccio


Dici? Comunque ha ragione Lothar. Il più grosso errore che ho fatto io è essermene innamorato. Non era da fare. Comunque sto cercando di vivere la cosa in modo differente. Non so se ci riuscirò ma me lo sto imponendo. Anche perchè lo so che è ipocrisia pura, ma amo anche mia moglie.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Aprile 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Dici? Comunque ha ragione Lothar. Il più grosso errore che ho fatto io è essermene innamorato. Non era da fare. Comunque sto cercando di vivere la cosa in modo differente. Non so se ci riuscirò ma me lo sto imponendo. Anche perchè lo so che è ipocrisia pura, ma amo anche mia moglie.


 
non è solo quella la tua ipocrisia

ma di fronte al casino in cui ti stai sempre più incastrando che vuoi che sia


----------



## lothar57 (14 Aprile 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Dici? Comunque ha ragione Lothar. Il più grosso errore che ho fatto io è essermene innamorato. Non era da fare. Comunque sto cercando di vivere la cosa in modo differente. Non so se ci riuscirò ma me lo sto imponendo. Anche perchè lo so che è ipocrisia pura, ma amo anche mia moglie.


Caro Massimo ti capisco deve essere dura,stai attento...ti stai infilando dentro un casino,ormai e'un rapporto tra fidanzati.Dieci anni adesso sono pochi...ma tra 5 la differenza sara'tosta,io la moglie l'ho di 52 anni,portati splendidamente,e mi va'benissimo...ma io ne 54 quasi....
rifletti  moltissimo...ciao


----------



## Massimo meridio (16 Aprile 2011)

Lothar hai perfettamente ragione. Anch'io mi chiedo tra 5 anni come sarà lei. Ora un corpo stupendo seppur non molto alta. Il viso dimostra l'età che ha invece. Però...come non chiedersi se tra 5 anni la vedrei vecchia. E come poi non constatare che "avevi" una moglie 10 anni più giovane...
Che situazione demmmm....a!


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

bè, Massimo, in 5 anni ne succedono tante e magari di questa milady potrebbe restare giusto un pallido ricordo :singleeye:


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lothar hai perfettamente ragione. Anch'io mi chiedo tra 5 anni come sarà lei. Ora un corpo stupendo seppur non molto alta. Il viso dimostra l'età che ha invece. *Però...come non chiedersi se tra 5 anni la vedrei vecchia. E come poi non constatare che "avevi" una moglie 10 anni più giovane...*
> Che situazione demmmm....a!


Ma che idea hai tu dell'amore?

Gli uomini che amano davvero la loro donna, non le contano le rughe sul viso, non vedono i difetti del suo corpo che invecchia... se ami una persona ti piace l'idea di invecchiare con lei, tu invece ne sembri spaventato... quasi quasi hai paura di rimpiangere tua moglie non per il rapporto che avete, ma per la sua età!

Più vado avanti e più mi accorgo che certe persone vivono e muoiono senza sapere niente, ma proprio niente dell'amore.


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

e comunque: vuole i suoi spazi?
benissimo, e chi glieli leva? 
comunque/2: secondo me, questo è un _diversivo_, e va preso per quello che è


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che idea hai tu dell'amore?
> 
> Gli uomini che amano davvero la loro donna, non le contano le rughe sul viso, non vedono i difetti del suo corpo che invecchia... se ami una persona ti piace l'idea di invecchiare con lei, tu invece ne sembri spaventato... quasi quasi hai paura di rimpiangere tua moglie non per il rapporto che avete, ma per la sua età!
> 
> Più vado avanti e più mi accorgo che certe persone vivono e muoiono senza sapere niente, ma proprio niente dell'amore.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Lothar hai perfettamente ragione. Anch'io mi chiedo tra 5 anni come sarà lei. Ora un corpo stupendo seppur non molto alta. Il viso dimostra l'età che ha invece. Però...come non chiedersi se tra 5 anni la vedrei vecchia. E come poi non constatare che "avevi" una moglie 10 anni più giovane...
> Che situazione demmmm....a!


 Fra cinque anni, quando le rughe solcano la tua faccia come il Grand Canyon, probabilmente troverai il fisico della tua donna ancora più giovane e bella di quanto ti sembra ora :rotfl:


----------



## passante (18 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fra cinque anni, quando le rughe solcano la tua faccia come il Grand Canyon, probabilmente troverai il fisico della tua donna ancora più giovane e bella di quanto ti sembra ora :rotfl:


magari tra 4 anni ha programmato il lifting :singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che idea hai tu dell'amore?
> 
> Gli uomini che amano davvero la loro donna, non le contano le rughe sul viso, non vedono i difetti del suo corpo che invecchia... se ami una persona ti piace l'idea di invecchiare con lei, tu invece ne sembri spaventato... quasi quasi hai paura di rimpiangere tua moglie non per il rapporto che avete, ma per la sua età!
> 
> Più vado avanti e più mi accorgo che certe persone vivono e muoiono senza sapere niente, ma proprio niente dell'amore.


quoto tutto :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma che idea hai tu dell'amore?
> 
> Gli uomini che amano davvero la loro donna, non le contano le rughe sul viso, non vedono i difetti del suo corpo che invecchia... se ami una persona ti piace l'idea di invecchiare con lei, tu invece ne sembri spaventato... quasi quasi hai paura di rimpiangere tua moglie non per il rapporto che avete, ma per la sua età!
> 
> Più vado avanti e più mi accorgo che certe persone vivono e muoiono senza sapere niente, ma proprio niente dell'amore.


 
Brava, Sole.

Per fortuna che ci sei tu a esplicare con grazia e dolcezza...


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Giugno 2011)

Prendetemi pure per il c...o ma io comincio davvero ad essere fuso di tutto questo. Non so stare senza di lei, ma nel contempo a volte vorrei mandarla a quel paese. E sapete una cosa? Posso anche dirla, tanto questo è un forum dove nessuno mi conosce di persona: mi sento solo. Solo perchè non ho un amico/amica con il quale confidarmi, che mi dia una dritta parlando da serio e sincero. O da seria e sincera. Questo forum è una bella cosa ma nel contempo mi ha anche deluso. E sapete perchè? Perchè vieni preso pre il c...o. Ok...sarò io ignorante in queste cose, non avrò capito come gira il mondo, vivrò in un mondo del cazzus tutto mio...ma...qui manca qualcosa ragazzi/e miei: il capire che una persona magari sta soffredno, anche se si sta comportando da str...o, però sta soffrendo. Allora uno che fa? Non ha nessuno con il quale confidarsi in carne ed ossa e si fa una ricerca sul web. Che trova? Trova un sito di tradimenti, di traditi e traditori. Si entusiasma ma poi subentrano gli utenti che sputtanano. Oddio...mica tutti. Qualcuno parla bene e in modo sincero ti da il suo parere. Altri invece prendono per i fondelli. Ragazzi...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Prendetemi pure per il c...o ma io comincio davvero ad essere fuso di tutto questo. Non so stare senza di lei, ma nel contempo a volte vorrei mandarla a quel paese. E sapete una cosa? Posso anche dirla, tanto questo è un forum dove nessuno mi conosce di persona: mi sento solo. Solo perchè non ho un amico/amica con il quale confidarmi, che mi dia una dritta parlando da serio e sincero. O da seria e sincera. Questo forum è una bella cosa ma nel contempo mi ha anche deluso. E sapete perchè? Perchè vieni preso pre il c...o. Ok...sarò io ignorante in queste cose, non avrò capito come gira il mondo, vivrò in un mondo del cazzus tutto mio...ma...qui manca qualcosa ragazzi/e miei: il capire che una persona magari sta soffredno, anche se si sta comportando da str...o, però sta soffrendo. Allora uno che fa? Non ha nessuno con il quale confidarsi in carne ed ossa e si fa una ricerca sul web. Che trova? Trova un sito di tradimenti, di traditi e traditori. Si entusiasma ma poi subentrano gli utenti che sputtanano. Oddio...mica tutti. Qualcuno parla bene e in modo sincero ti da il suo parere. Altri invece prendono per i fondelli. Ragazzi...



E allora, leggi quelli che ti prendono sul serio, e che magari ti criticano ma non ti sfottono e basta, e lascia perdere gli altri.
Siamo, appunto, su un forum. Succede così, e non ci si può fare nulla.

Come mai ti mancano gli amici?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Prendetemi pure per il c...o ma io comincio davvero ad essere fuso di tutto questo. Non so stare senza di lei, ma nel contempo a volte vorrei mandarla a quel paese. E sapete una cosa? Posso anche dirla, tanto questo è un forum dove nessuno mi conosce di persona: mi sento solo. Solo perchè non ho un amico/amica con il quale confidarmi, che mi dia una dritta parlando da serio e sincero. O da seria e sincera. Questo forum è una bella cosa ma nel contempo mi ha anche deluso. E sapete perchè? Perchè vieni preso pre il c...o. Ok...sarò io ignorante in queste cose, non avrò capito come gira il mondo, vivrò in un mondo del cazzus tutto mio...ma...qui manca qualcosa ragazzi/e miei: il capire che una persona magari sta soffredno, anche se si sta comportando da str...o, però sta soffrendo. Allora uno che fa? Non ha nessuno con il quale confidarsi in carne ed ossa e si fa una ricerca sul web. Che trova? Trova un sito di tradimenti, di traditi e traditori. Si entusiasma ma poi subentrano gli utenti che sputtanano. Oddio...mica tutti. Qualcuno parla bene e in modo sincero ti da il suo parere. Altri invece prendono per i fondelli. Ragazzi...


Sai una cosa?
Io qui dentro mi sono fatto i migliori amici che mai avessi potuto immaginare.
Oramai per me è sagra...
In qualsiasi città io vada...ho qualcuno del forum da andare a trovare!
Pensa un po' te.
Ragiona piuttosto perchè gli altri qui dentro reagiscano con te in una certa maniera: sei come dire buffo no? 
Come puoi essere geloso e possessivo con un'amante? 
E' come incazzarsi perchè le monete sono rotonde e non quadrate: una moneta è rotonda e ruzzola.
Siamo di tante teste qua dentro eh?

Mi preoccupa di te l'ossessione che hai per questa persona e l'assenza di amici.
Non va bene...
Fatti degli amici!
Per me avere amici è molto importante!

Per altre persone invece, se noti, è fondamentale avere dei nemici.
Sono fatte così!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2011)

Ok, ripartiamo da capo...

Cosa provi per lei ora? Vorresti qualcosa di più concreto, o lo temi?

E nel caso in cui ti vada bene continuare così, con moglie e amante, che cosa ti fa male nel pensiero che l'amante ti tradisca?

Sono domande serie, cui puoi rispondere tranquillamente solo a te stesso se non vuoi farlo qui.
Ma prima di tutto, devi capire dove sta il problema....


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Giugno 2011)

Io non avrei mai voluto tutto questo. Sognavo una donna che mi desse emozioni forti. Ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi a dover dipendere in questo modo dalle labbra di una donna. Sono uno stupido perchè credo ancora in certe cose grandi. Credo ancora in rapporti dove le persone si sentono in sintonia perfetta tra loro, dove si respira sesso e amore in maniera così coinvolgente che non ti interessa altro. Se esco in qualche modo da questa storia, qualsiasi modo, ne uscirò diverso, molto diverso. Cosa voglio da questa donna? Bella domanda. Forse, e dico forse, se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita. Fare una vita con lei. Ma lei mi farebbe soffrire e questo non lo voglio. Appena iscritto al forum mi sembrava di aver capito la direzione da prendere. Avevo acquisito qualche certezza. Ora sono di nuovo nel marasma più totale. Continuamo a fare progetti insieme, un fine settimana di quà, un pomeriggio di là, e insieme stiamo sempre bene. Poi ogni tanto lei si diverte a farmi ingelosire, anche solo a parole, ed io mi incazzo. E quando mi incazzo lei dice che quando mmi vede geloso lei sente di allontanarsi da me. Lo so...non ho capito niente. Dovevo scoparmela di sotto di sopra e di fianco, MA NON INNAMORARMENE. 
Se ne esco...non succederà mai più.


----------



## Sabina (5 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai voluto tutto questo. Sognavo una donna che mi desse emozioni forti. Ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi a dover dipendere in questo modo dalle labbra di una donna. Sono uno stupido perchè credo ancora in certe cose grandi. Credo ancora in rapporti dove le persone si sentono in sintonia perfetta tra loro, dove si respira sesso e amore in maniera così coinvolgente che non ti interessa altro. Se esco in qualche modo da questa storia, qualsiasi modo, ne uscirò diverso, molto diverso. Cosa voglio da questa donna? Bella domanda. Forse, e dico forse, se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita. Fare una vita con lei. Ma lei mi farebbe soffrire e questo non lo voglio. Appena iscritto al forum mi sembrava di aver capito la direzione da prendere. Avevo acquisito qualche certezza. Ora sono di nuovo nel marasma più totale. Continuamo a fare progetti insieme, un fine settimana di quà, un pomeriggio di là, e insieme stiamo sempre bene. Poi ogni tanto lei si diverte a farmi ingelosire, anche solo a parole, ed io mi incazzo. E quando mi incazzo lei dice che quando mmi vede geloso lei sente di allontanarsi da me. Lo so...non ho capito niente. Dovevo scoparmela di sotto di sopra e di fianco, MA NON INNAMORARMENE.
> Se ne esco...non succederà mai più.


Ma rapporto hai con lei? Le hai mai parlato di ciò che provi? A volte essere sinceri e' la cosa migliore, perché una situazione può risolversi in un modo o nell'altro.
Ma tu saresti veramente pronto a separarti per lei?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai voluto tutto questo. Sognavo una donna che mi desse emozioni forti. Ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi a dover dipendere in questo modo dalle labbra di una donna. Sono uno stupido perchè credo ancora in certe cose grandi. Credo ancora in rapporti dove le persone si sentono in sintonia perfetta tra loro, dove si respira sesso e amore in maniera così coinvolgente che non ti interessa altro. Se esco in qualche modo da questa storia, qualsiasi modo, ne uscirò diverso, molto diverso. Cosa voglio da questa donna? Bella domanda. Forse, e dico forse, se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita. Fare una vita con lei. Ma lei mi farebbe soffrire e questo non lo voglio. Appena iscritto al forum mi sembrava di aver capito la direzione da prendere. Avevo acquisito qualche certezza. Ora sono di nuovo nel marasma più totale. Continuamo a fare progetti insieme, un fine settimana di quà, un pomeriggio di là, e insieme stiamo sempre bene. Poi ogni tanto lei si diverte a farmi ingelosire, anche solo a parole, ed io mi incazzo. E quando mi incazzo lei dice che quando mmi vede geloso lei sente di allontanarsi da me. Lo so...non ho capito niente. Dovevo scoparmela di sotto di sopra e di fianco, MA NON INNAMORARMENE.
> Se ne esco...non succederà mai più.


Senti Meridio...
Hai una fortuna: una splendida amante eh?
Ti piace da impazzire fare l'amore con lei.
Ma cucciolo, sei un uomo eh?
Non si vive solo di fare l'amore con una donna eh?
Allora sii pratico: levatela dalla testa.
E continua a fare con lei dell'ottimo sesso, e credimi, avere possibilità e tempo per trovarsi non è cosa da tutti. Pensa avere un'amante lontana e superimpegnata...
Sai che se tu facessi una vita con lei: lei ti farebbe soffrire.
Siamo al mondo per soffrire?
Vuoi fare una vita con lei...inizia a raccogliere informazioni...su come lei è al di fuori del pianeta sesso...e poi vedi se ti garba o meno eh?
Magari scopri che il suo carattere ti fa schifo...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai voluto tutto questo. *Sognavo una donna che mi desse emozioni forti*. Ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi a dover dipendere in questo modo dalle labbra di una donna. Sono uno stupido perchè credo ancora in certe cose grandi. Credo ancora in rapporti dove le persone si sentono in sintonia perfetta tra loro, dove si respira sesso e amore in maniera così coinvolgente che non ti interessa altro. Se esco in qualche modo da questa storia, qualsiasi modo, ne uscirò diverso, molto diverso. Cosa voglio da questa donna? Bella domanda. Forse, e dico* forse, se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita*. Fare una vita con lei. Ma lei mi farebbe soffrire e questo non lo voglio. Appena iscritto al forum mi sembrava di aver capito la direzione da prendere. Avevo acquisito qualche certezza. Ora sono di nuovo nel marasma più totale. Continuamo a fare progetti insieme, un fine settimana di quà, un pomeriggio di là, e insieme stiamo sempre bene. Poi ogni tanto lei si diverte a farmi ingelosire, anche solo a parole, ed io mi incazzo. E quando mi incazzo lei dice che quando mmi vede geloso lei sente di allontanarsi da me. Lo so...non ho capito niente.* Dovevo scoparmela di sotto di sopra e di fianco, MA NON INNAMORARMENE*.
> *Se ne esco...non succederà mai più*.


Innanzitutto, non intendo criticarti sterilmente. Ti descrivo quello che ho visto nella tua storia, prendine ciò che vuoi...

Meridio, volevi una donna che ti desse emozioni forti, e l'hai trovata.
Pensavi che le forti emozioni, il buon sesso, interessi comuni, fossero "senza conseguenze"?
E' -quasi- inevitabile.. stai bene con una persona, ci metti sesso e divertimento, e... zak! Ti ritrovi innamorato. Soprattutto quando nel frattempo trascuri tua moglie e il rapporto con lei, e lo lasci in "stand-by".

Tu stai mettendo le tue risorse emotive nel rapporto con l'amante. L'hai davvero trasformata in una seconda moglie per te. Anzi, se non ricordo male dal tuo 3D, per la quantità di pensieri che le dedichi rispetto a tua moglie, è l'amante la prima compagna. O lo sarebbe se lo volesse davvero anche lei.
Vedi tua moglie, e non provi più molto... ovvio, visto che stai coltivando il rapporto con l'altra.
E quindi sì, credo che se la tua amante ti spingesse a farlo, forse penseresti a una nuova vita. Fortunatamente, io non credo che lei lo voglia. E' una donna intelligente e sa quello che vuole, ovvero la vita allegra e libera che ha adesso.
Non è una prova di disamore,  ma di concretezza.

Non sei tu che ti stai tirando indietro dal "coronare" il vostro sogno d'amore. E' lei che non te lo lascerà fare, e fa bene. Perchè, e guarda che io sono una di quelle che crede nel "vero amore con l'anima gemella", nel tuo caso vedo davvero solo adrenalina gonfiata a dismisura. Affetto, sì, certo, interessi comuni. Ma quelli ce li puoi avere anche con gli amici.

Amici... che adesso non hai, e ti ritrovi aggrappato con ancor più forza alla tua amante. Di cui, magari, invidi anche gli amici? La tua gelosia, può avere una piccola radice anche lì? Perchè quella donna riesce ad avere tanti amici, e io invece scrivo in un forum?

Non scopartela e basta. Non ci riusciresti. Perchè poi uno dovrebbe desiderare di scoparsi una in quel modo? 

Meridio, credo che tu ti senta solo, e che tu voglia qualcuno che ti metta sopra ad ogni altra cosa. E temi che la tua amante se ne vada e ti lasci solo, se incontra qualcun altro. 
Scusa, ma il tuo desiderio di controllo mi sembra "da manuale" quello di chi si sente in soggezione e vorrebbe che le cose andassero a modo suo.

In conclusione... il problema sei tu e nessun altro. Non come si comporta l'amante, non tua moglie che ormai è per te invisibile poveretta.

Tu, quello che tu hai realizzato per te stesso, la tua vita sociale.

Ci vuoi raccontare qualcosa della tua situazione attuale?


----------



## elena (5 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai voluto tutto questo. Sognavo una donna che mi desse emozioni forti. Ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi a dover dipendere in questo modo dalle labbra di una donna. Sono uno stupido perchè credo ancora in certe cose grandi. Credo ancora in rapporti dove le persone si sentono in sintonia perfetta tra loro, dove si respira sesso e amore in maniera così coinvolgente che non ti interessa altro. Se esco in qualche modo da questa storia, qualsiasi modo, ne uscirò diverso, molto diverso. Cosa voglio da questa donna? Bella domanda. Forse, e dico forse, se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita. Fare una vita con lei. Ma lei mi farebbe soffrire e questo non lo voglio. Appena iscritto al forum mi sembrava di aver capito la direzione da prendere. Avevo acquisito qualche certezza. Ora sono di nuovo nel marasma più totale. Continuamo a fare progetti insieme, un fine settimana di quà, un pomeriggio di là, e insieme stiamo sempre bene. Poi ogni tanto lei si diverte a farmi ingelosire, anche solo a parole, ed io mi incazzo. E quando mi incazzo lei dice che quando mmi vede geloso lei sente di allontanarsi da me. Lo so...non ho capito niente. Dovevo scoparmela di sotto di sopra e di fianco, MA NON INNAMORARMENE.
> Se ne esco...non succederà mai più.


Meridio, leggi e rileggi le parole di Nausicaa.
E rileggi anche le tue: "forse se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita".
L'hai messa tu su un piedistallo, al centro della tua vita, ma se la idolatri non potrai mai vederla, né tantomeno amarla come realmente è e non come vorresti che fosse.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Meridio, leggi e rileggi le parole di Nausicaa.
> E rileggi anche le tue: "forse se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita".
> L'hai messa tu su un piedistallo, al centro della tua vita, ma se la idolatri *non potrai mai vederla, né tantomeno amarla come realmente è e non come vorresti che fosse*.



Nè lei, nè la moglie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, non intendo criticarti sterilmente. Ti descrivo quello che ho visto nella tua storia, prendine ciò che vuoi...
> 
> Meridio, volevi una donna che ti desse emozioni forti, e l'hai trovata.
> Pensavi che le forti emozioni, il buon sesso, interessi comuni, fossero "senza conseguenze"?
> ...


Nausicaa,
come al solito, sono molto d'accordo con te.

Meridio,
pure io ti consiglio di leggerti e rileggerti bene quel post.

Se siamo insoddisfatti della nostra vita può succedere di "attaccarsi" a qualcuno in cui sembra balenare quella vita che vorremmo per noi.
Può succedere che vogliamo quella persona perchè "vorremmo essere" quella persona.
Il che comunque denota un nostro e solo nostro male di vivere.

Che dobbiamo curare, ma senza l'aiuto dell'amante.


----------



## oceansize (5 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nausicaa,
> come al solito, sono molto d'accordo con te.
> 
> Meridio,
> ...


pensavo: chissà quanti si sposano e mettono su famiglia per questo motivo, per poi a un certo punto, avuta realizzazione nel lavoro e nella vita, accorgersi che il tutto sta stretto e quindi cercare fuori dal matrimonio quello che sembra mancare. 
senza consapevolezza è un cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> pensavo: chissà quanti si sposano e mettono su famiglia per questo motivo, per poi a un certo punto, avuta realizzazione nel lavoro e nella vita, accorgersi che il tutto sta stretto e quindi cercare fuori dal matrimonio quello che sembra mancare.
> senza consapevolezza è un cane che si morde la coda.


Brava: io ho fatto proprio questo.
E l'ho capito attraverso questo forum.
Almeno ora ne sono consapevole e posso leggere la mia vita da prospettive diverse eh?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai voluto tutto questo. Sognavo una donna che mi desse emozioni forti. Ma non avrei mai voluto trovarmi a dover dipendere in questo modo dalle labbra di una donna. Sono uno stupido perchè credo ancora in certe cose grandi. Credo ancora in rapporti dove le persone si sentono in sintonia perfetta tra loro, dove si respira sesso e amore in maniera così coinvolgente che non ti interessa altro. Se esco in qualche modo da questa storia, qualsiasi modo, ne uscirò diverso, molto diverso. Cosa voglio da questa donna? Bella domanda. Forse, e dico forse, se lei fosse davvero come a me piacerebbe penso che potrei anche cambiare la mia vita. Fare una vita con lei. Ma lei mi farebbe soffrire e questo non lo voglio. Appena iscritto al forum mi sembrava di aver capito la direzione da prendere. Avevo acquisito qualche certezza. Ora sono di nuovo nel marasma più totale. Continuamo a fare progetti insieme, un fine settimana di quà, un pomeriggio di là, e insieme stiamo sempre bene. Poi ogni tanto lei si diverte a farmi ingelosire, anche solo a parole, ed io mi incazzo. E quando mi incazzo lei dice che quando mmi vede geloso lei sente di allontanarsi da me. Lo so...non ho capito niente. Dovevo scoparmela di sotto di sopra e di fianco, MA NON INNAMORARMENE.
> Se ne esco...non succederà mai più.


 
Caro Massimo in effetti ti sei proposto in maniera che prestava il fianco agli attacchi,come detto e ridetto,dell'amante non bisogna essere gelosi,ne tantomeno innamorarsi.
Voi siete molto in la',addirittura i fine settimana via assieme...da sposato a sposato...cosa racconti alla moglie??E lei se la beve??O finge perche'anche lei.....?
Parentesi aperta e chiusa....da ''amico''virtuale consiglio di piantarla quanto prima,con un sms di tre righe se riesci,cancellare cell,email e resto.
E'normale che una donna tanto piu'..grande abbia ascendente su di te,sopratutto,se capisco bene,se e'un'incendia lenzuola....
Fermati finche'puoi...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, non intendo criticarti sterilmente. Ti descrivo quello che ho visto nella tua storia, prendine ciò che vuoi...
> 
> Meridio, volevi una donna che ti desse emozioni forti, e l'hai trovata.
> Pensavi che le forti emozioni, il buon sesso, interessi comuni, fossero "senza conseguenze"?
> ...


quoto tutto

ma aggiungo che
è possibile che a un certo punto l'amante decida per qualche motivo (non quello che direbbe a massimo, però) di coronare il "sogno"

e allora arriveranno, per massimo, i famosi augelli senza zucchero
a stormi


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto tutto
> 
> ma aggiungo che
> è possibile che a un certo punto l'amante decida per qualche motivo (non quello che direbbe a massimo, però) di coronare il "sogno"
> ...


 il problema di massimo è che sencondo me ha supertato il punto di non ritorno!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema di massimo è che sencondo me ha supertato il punto di non ritorno!



AHAHAHAHAAHAH...Meridio ha varcato il Meridi-ano zero...AHAHAHAHAAH...quello descritto da Junger quando parla con Hidegger!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAAHAH...Meridio ha varcato il Meridi-ano zero...AHAHAHAHAAH...quello descritto da Junger quando parla con Hidegger!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Massimo meridio (23 Giugno 2011)

L'altro giorno parlavo con la tizia a riguardo di ciò che quest'autunno le ha detto il marito suo. In pratica era nata una discussione (peraltro pacata) e lui le ha detto in faccia di sapere da molto tempo di essere tradito da lei (prima che conoscesse me). Lei a queste parole non ha risposto NULLA lasciando comunque in lui la conferma di ciò che aveva appena affermato. In pratica a dir suo di lei, il marito ha sempre saputo ed ha sempre ingoiato il rospo. Dopo queste parole mi sono detto che sicuramente anche mia moglie sospetta fortemente ormai (non ha mai avuto la certezza ovviamente) e che come il marito della tipa si sia rassegnata ad avere un marito che "quasi sicuramente" gli fa le corna. Non certo rassegnata a subirle a vita, ma credo che il dubbio suo sia ormai forte. Altrimenti sarebbe molto ingenua (e non lo è affatto). L'altro giorno mi ha detto (con calma) che a lei non sembra neanche più di essere sposata da un anno in qua...guarda caso è un anno che frequento l'altra...
Ho letto molto bene i consigli di tutti qui sopra, specialmente Nausicaa mi ha colpito. Li ho letti tutti più volte per cercare di capire me stesso. 
A volte mi metto nei panni di mia moglie ultimamente, e penso che io al posto suo non ce la farei ad avere questi dubbi. L'altra invece sembra sempre più presa anche lei dalla situazione. Vuole che ci vediamo al massimo ogni 4 giorni, vuole che pianifichiamo questa passeggiata, quella cena, quella serata con amici comuni e via così. Come non può piacermi tutto questo? Ma se solo mi fermo un attimo e penso a cosa potrebbe portare tutto ciò...beh...


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'altro giorno mi ha detto (con calma) che a lei non sembra neanche più di essere sposata da un anno in qua...guarda caso è un anno che frequento l'altra...
> Ho letto molto bene i consigli di tutti qui sopra, specialmente Nausicaa mi ha colpito. Li ho letti tutti più volte per cercare di capire me stesso.
> A volte mi metto nei panni di mia moglie ultimamente, e penso che io al posto suo non ce la farei ad avere questi dubbi. L'altra invece sembra sempre più presa anche lei dalla situazione. Vuole che ci vediamo al massimo ogni 4 giorni, vuole che pianifichiamo questa passeggiata, quella cena, quella serata con amici comuni e via così. Come non può piacermi tutto questo? *Ma se solo mi fermo un attimo e penso a cosa potrebbe portare tutto ciò...beh...*


E' l'istinto del capobranco, l'idea che tua moglie possa tradirti ti fa riflettere.


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'altro giorno parlavo con la tizia a riguardo di ciò che quest'autunno le ha detto il marito suo. In pratica era nata una discussione (peraltro pacata) e lui le ha detto in faccia di sapere da molto tempo di essere tradito da lei (prima che conoscesse me). Lei a queste parole non ha risposto NULLA lasciando comunque in lui la conferma di ciò che aveva appena affermato. ...


Ma non erano separati in casa?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'altro giorno parlavo con la tizia a riguardo di ciò che quest'autunno le ha detto il marito suo. In pratica era nata una discussione (peraltro pacata) e lui le ha detto in faccia di sapere da molto tempo di essere tradito da lei (prima che conoscesse me). Lei a queste parole non ha risposto NULLA lasciando comunque in lui la conferma di ciò che aveva appena affermato. In pratica a dir suo di lei, il marito ha sempre saputo ed ha sempre ingoiato il rospo. Dopo queste parole mi sono detto che sicuramente anche mia moglie sospetta fortemente ormai (non ha mai avuto la certezza ovviamente) e che come il marito della tipa si sia rassegnata ad avere un marito che "quasi sicuramente" gli fa le corna. Non certo rassegnata a subirle a vita, ma credo che il dubbio suo sia ormai forte. Altrimenti sarebbe molto ingenua (e non lo è affatto). L'altro giorno mi ha detto (con calma) che a lei non sembra neanche più di essere sposata da un anno in qua...guarda caso è un anno che frequento l'altra...
> Ho letto molto bene i consigli di tutti qui sopra, specialmente Nausicaa mi ha colpito. Li ho letti tutti più volte per cercare di capire me stesso.
> A volte mi metto nei panni di mia moglie ultimamente, e penso che io al posto suo non ce la farei ad avere questi dubbi. L'altra invece sembra sempre più presa anche lei dalla situazione. Vuole che ci vediamo al massimo ogni 4 giorni, vuole che pianifichiamo *questa passeggiata, quella cena, quella serata con amici comuni e via così*. *Come non può piacermi tutto questo*? Ma se solo mi fermo un attimo e penso a cosa potrebbe portare tutto ciò...beh...


lei si comporta da fidanzata
e tu acconsenti

il cappio si sta stringendo
e tu non lo vedi

quando si serrerà non saprai evitarlo


tra qualche tempo ti troverai a rimpiangere amaramente l'ex moglie

e non sarà perchè la nuova sarà nel frattempo invecchiata
ma perchè la vita con lei sarà molto meno semplice di quella con tua moglie


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non erano separati in casa?


 
ceeeerto

ma la moglie non lo sa :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'altra invece sembra sempre più presa anche lei dalla situazione. Vuole che ci vediamo al massimo ogni 4 giorni, vuole che pianifichiamo questa passeggiata, quella cena, quella serata con amici comuni e via così.


_Mi chiamo Massimo Decimo Meridio, comandante dell'esercito degli arrampicatori di montagna, generale delle legioni degli incoscienti, servo leale di una donna che mi stà rivoltando come un pedalino. Padre di un figlio (Ndr: non sapevo che metterci :mrgreen, marito di una mogile che mi ha sgamato alla grande.....e avrò il mio inferno...in questa vita o nell'altra.......ma mi sà tanto che mi tocchera in questa._


----------



## Eliade (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ceeeerto
> 
> ma la moglie non lo sa :unhappy:


Intendevo l'amante col marito...:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Mi chiamo Massimo Decimo Meridio, comandante dell'esercito degli arrampicatori di montagna, generale delle legioni degli incoscienti, servo leale di una donna che mi stà rivoltando come un pedalino. Padre di un figlio (Ndr: non sapevo che metterci :mrgreen, marito di una mogile che mi ha sgamato alla grande.....e avrò il mio inferno...in questa vita o nell'altra.......ma mi sà tanto che mi tocchera in questa._


Anol shalom 
Anol sheh lay konnud de ne um {shaddai} 
Flavum 
Nom de leesh 
Ham de nam um das 
La um de 
Flavne… 

We de ze zu bu 
We de sooo a ru 
Un va-a pesh a lay 
Un vi-I bee 
Un da la pech ni sa 
(Aaahh)


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Mi chiamo Massimo Decimo Meridio, comandante dell'esercito degli arrampicatori di montagna, generale delle legioni degli incoscienti, servo leale di una donna che mi stà rivoltando come un pedalino. Padre di un figlio (Ndr: non sapevo che metterci :mrgreen, marito di una mogile che mi ha sgamato alla grande.....e *avrò il mio inferno...in questa vita o nell'altra.......ma mi sà tanto che mi tocchera in questa*._


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:up:

e sarà presto

in modo che io abbia più tempo per pentirmi


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Intendevo l'amante col marito...:unhappy:


è uguaglio :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei si comporta da fidanzata
> e tu acconsenti
> 
> *il cappio si sta stringendo*
> ...


Superquotone.

Sul rosso: mi manca l'aria


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Superquotone.
> 
> Sul rosso: mi manca l'aria


ma lo sai che hai ragione?

questa donna, nella descrizione di meridio, mi dà un sansazione di asfissia


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei si comporta da fidanzata
> e tu acconsenti
> 
> *il cappio si sta stringendo*
> ...













 ... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei si comporta da fidanzata
> e tu acconsenti
> 
> il cappio si sta stringendo
> ...


La solita profetessa di sciagure....la sibilla cumana...
Quanto scommetti che può andare benissimo diversamente da come profetizzi tu?
Quanto?

Meridio ma quale cappio...
Fa spallucce e fregatene.


----------



## oceansize (25 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'altro giorno parlavo con la tizia a riguardo di ciò che quest'autunno le ha detto il marito suo. In pratica era nata una discussione (peraltro pacata) e lui le ha detto in faccia di sapere da molto tempo di essere tradito da lei (prima che conoscesse me). Lei a queste parole non ha risposto NULLA lasciando comunque in lui la conferma di ciò che aveva appena affermato. In pratica a dir suo di lei, il marito ha sempre saputo ed ha sempre ingoiato il rospo. Dopo queste parole mi sono detto che sicuramente anche mia moglie sospetta fortemente ormai (non ha mai avuto la certezza ovviamente) e che come il marito della tipa si sia rassegnata ad avere un marito che "quasi sicuramente" gli fa le corna. Non certo rassegnata a subirle a vita, ma credo che il dubbio suo sia ormai forte. Altrimenti sarebbe molto ingenua (e non lo è affatto). L'altro giorno mi ha detto (con calma) che a lei non sembra neanche più di essere sposata da un anno in qua...guarda caso è un anno che frequento l'altra...
> Ho letto molto bene i consigli di tutti qui sopra, specialmente Nausicaa mi ha colpito. Li ho letti tutti più volte per cercare di capire me stesso.
> A volte mi metto nei panni di mia moglie ultimamente, e penso che io al posto suo non ce la farei ad avere questi dubbi. L'altra invece sembra sempre più presa anche lei dalla situazione. Vuole che ci vediamo al massimo ogni 4 giorni, vuole che pianifichiamo questa passeggiata, quella cena, quella serata con amici comuni e via così. Come non può piacermi tutto questo? Ma se solo mi fermo un attimo e penso a cosa potrebbe portare tutto ciò...beh...


certo che 107 pagine di discussione e ancora ti fai ste pippe...ce ne vuole eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> L'altro giorno parlavo con la tizia a riguardo di ciò che quest'autunno le ha detto il marito suo. In pratica era nata una discussione (peraltro pacata) e lui le ha detto in faccia di sapere da molto tempo di essere tradito da lei (prima che conoscesse me). Lei a queste parole non ha risposto NULLA lasciando comunque in lui la conferma di ciò che aveva appena affermato. In pratica a dir suo di lei, il marito ha sempre saputo ed ha sempre ingoiato il rospo. Dopo queste parole mi sono detto che sicuramente anche mia moglie sospetta fortemente ormai (non ha mai avuto la certezza ovviamente) e che come il marito della tipa si sia rassegnata ad avere un marito che "quasi sicuramente" gli fa le corna. Non certo rassegnata a subirle a vita, ma credo che il dubbio suo sia ormai forte. Altrimenti sarebbe molto ingenua (e non lo è affatto). L'altro giorno mi ha detto (con calma) che a lei non sembra neanche più di essere sposata da un anno in qua...guarda caso è un anno che frequento l'altra...
> Ho letto molto bene i consigli di tutti qui sopra, specialmente Nausicaa mi ha colpito. Li ho letti tutti più volte per cercare di capire me stesso.
> A volte mi metto nei panni di mia moglie ultimamente, e penso che io al posto suo non ce la farei ad avere questi dubbi. L'altra invece sembra sempre più presa anche lei dalla situazione. Vuole che ci vediamo al massimo ogni 4 giorni, vuole che pianifichiamo questa passeggiata, quella cena, quella serata con amici comuni e via così. Come non può piacermi tutto questo? Ma se solo mi fermo un attimo e penso a cosa potrebbe portare tutto ciò...beh...



Massimo, ma come va adesso con tua moglie?
Cosa non trovi in lei? Cosa provi per lei?
Io capisco anche tutti i turbamenti e le emozioni per la tua amante, ma non ti sembra un peccato mortale trascurare così tua moglie?

Qualche volta è vero che i compagni sanno e non vogliono sapere.
Spesso invece non sanno, e soffrono per l'abbandono del coniuge senza sapere perchè, senza sapere che queste sofferenze sono senza premio finale, senza scopo.
Massimo, il dolore che potrebbe provare tua moglie a sapere, non lo sai. Quello che ti ha detto, non è stato un "via libera" a vivere due vite diverse da coinquilini, ma un grido di dolore.

Non direi mai a qualcuno di rimanere assieme a una persona che non ama. Ma il non affrontare la tua situazione a casa è brutto, molto più brutto che farsi due scopate fuori, molto più brutto che avere una storia parallela.
Stai facendo soffrire tua moglie, te l'ha detto apertamente. 
Pensa un pò anche a lei.

non ti dico di tornare maritino fedele. Ti dico che non puoi chiudere gli occhi quando sei a casa tua, non puoi abbandonare così tua moglie. Non puoi fare finta che non ci sia, che sia una coabitante.
Questo lo vedo davvero come un torto imperdonabile...

Scusami, ma lo penso davvero.


----------

